# Mallets of your dreams



## carguy460

We have a handplane thread, a saw thread, a brace thread, and a chisel thread…it was mentioned on the chisel thread that we should have a mallet thread. I waited for someone to start it, but to no avail, so here goes!

I think that this could be an interesting thread for me at least, because I'm currently malletless, so give me some ideas! Construction, materials, store bought…lets talk mallets!

Also - off topic content is OK here!

EDIT- Mallet Swap 2012 Project Tag Link HERE! http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/mallet+swap


----------



## Mosquito

I'll post in and follow this one! But I too am mallet-less….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll play. My very humble chisel mallet, first lathe project. Scrap cherry, beech from a no-account wooden jack.


----------



## Tedstor

Shameless copy/paste from the chisel thread:

I prefer a round mallet for use with chisels. I have a few, but my favorite is a maple version that my mother gave me. She's an ex-antique collector. When she owned this tool, it was a potato masher. As soon as I took possesion, it became a mallet. LOL. 
FYI- these are in virtually every antique store East of the Mississippi River, and can be had for under $5.

Pictured beside a 1.75" Buck Bros.


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice Smitty
-

Ted, that mallet sort of reminds me of one of those old leg lamps… except oddly proportioned for a leg lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Maybe a Peg Leg Lamp…


----------



## carguy460

Smitty - I like that mallet…it looks fancy!

Ted - that mallet looks like it means business! The handle looks pretty comfy too.


----------



## nwbusa

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/71999










Got a chance to use this for the first time last night. First attempt at hand cut dovetails! First joint, cut the tails, chopped out the waste, all good. Next, cut the pins, chopped out the waste, all… oops. I chopped out the pins and left the waste. Doh! But it wasn't the mallet's fault.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

John- Very nice!

A Stanley #11 lignum vitae mallet. For me, it's an effective dust collector so far…


----------



## mochoa

Some great mallets here. I think I'm going to try and make the one Ted posted it seems to be shaped nicely for several different grip options.

However, I love Smitty's and it looks like a fun turning exercise.

Here is what I've been using. Made before having a lathe. Firewood Red Oak, inspired by Asian carving mallets I've seen. Very simple but handy, you can hold it anywhere. Roughed out with my machete and jointed with hand planes.


----------



## nwbusa

Mauricio, I just want to to say that after seeing your saw bench and mallet, I am going to add a machete to my woodworking tools arsenal!


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, don't you have an cool, patina'd, vintage mallet with a round head? I recall seeing it in some of your picks a while back.


----------



## mochoa

nwbusa, sweet mallet, I havent chopped of my pins yet but made tons of other mistakes, I bet you'll never do that again and mark out your wast next time. ;-)

The machete works, It takes the place of a Hewing hatchet and drawknife but its not the ideal tool for the job. But hey, we need excuses to whip out the machete, just feels bad aas. LOL.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Just the three posted here… No surprises to pull out at this point!

Here's the third, an old oak woodie I've had since I was about 10, I think…


----------



## mochoa

I've seen a video on youtube where Mexican carvers us a short fat machete to rough out their sculptures. That would be idea. I wish I had one. A standard machete is too long so the repetetive chopping its tough on your wrist


----------



## carguy460

John - I really like the contrast on that mallet!

Smitty - that Stanley mallet looks huge! I need one like that to compensate for my small…hands.

Mauricio - your machete made whacker reminds me that I actually DO have a mallet! Dad made it for me when I was 10 for my leather tooling. Its just a single piece of osage orange that he shaped…I'll have to dig it out and get a pic.


----------



## ShaneA

Well…I have the boring, store bought Crown Tools mallet. No lathe here, so no cool turned mallets coming my way. I will probably make a square type mallet soon.

What does the panel think about those urethane wrapped mallets?

I have mallet/man hammer envy : (


----------



## lysdexic

This would be a great way to spend a Sunday.

Who's up for it?

 
*Mystery Mallet*


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty - That last mallet is the one that I was thinking of.


----------



## Mosquito

Can you fly me out there Scott? lol I would… I'd like to make one like that. There was an episode of Woodwrights Shop that he showed one of those.


----------



## bandit571

My two beaters…









both well used…


----------



## carguy460

I think I want to make that mystery mallet…I'm sure I could really REALLY screw that up!


----------



## mochoa

He did an article in PW on how to make it not to long ago.


----------



## carguy460

I think I have that issue stashed somewhere…I think he may have done a woodwrights shop episode on it, but I could be wrong


----------



## carguy460

Shane - I'm not sure that I've seen the urethane wrapped mallets…sounds different…


----------



## Bagtown

OK, I showed these before on the chisels thread.
These are what I use. The mallet came from a yardsale 15 or 20 years ago.
The little Stanley hammer came from my Moms toolbox. I use it for the fine work with really sharp chisels.


----------



## mochoa

ha ha ha, Would that be in the Maul category? Is thats what they are called once they are that big?


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Maurico, it works for me. If it's hitting too hard I just choke up on the handle.


----------



## renners

Bagtown's mallet is used to intimidate chisels.


----------



## nwbusa

I need to get a lathe so I can turn some round mallets. That would also help consume my hoard of small cutoffs that I can't seem to part with.


----------



## AKSteve

I just made this one a couple of weeks ago, I have been beating the crap of it ever since !  the head is solid Cherry and the handle is Maple. I love it.


----------



## nwbusa

That's a nice mallet, Steve. How is the handle attached? Through tenon?


----------



## WhoMe

No old mallet here. Just one I completed less than a month ago. Again, Cherry and maple like others but from my scrap bin. Finished with diluted BLO. 

















Bookmarked this thread to see what is out there and maybe some ideas for a future project.


----------



## AKSteve

nwbusa - Yep I chiseled it out.


----------



## tirebob

I have a Blue Spruce 16 ounce mallet and I really is all it is cracked up to be… Love using it!!!


----------



## mochoa

those blue spruce are nice!


----------



## nwbusa

Yeah they are. Almost too pretty to use!

@Whome-nice mallet sir. I really like how you shaped the handle and the twin wedges in the head. Looking good!


----------



## Bertha

.
I need to take some pictures of my others, so for now:
.


----------



## Bertha

OMG, I should have never seen those spruce ones.


----------



## nwbusa

I know, right? And what's really sick is that $85 doesn't seem too much for one of them, which goes to show that I've sold my soul for shiny tools.


----------



## thedude50

ill go n get a photo of my wackers


----------



## JJohnston

I'm partial to the carver's style myself. I turned this one out of hickory. It's got the hockey-style friction tape wrap. Really helps.


----------



## nwbusa

To quote Clint Eastwood, "There's nothing like a good piece of hickory." Nice mallet, JJohnston. The hockey tape would play well up here in these parts.


----------



## lysdexic

Most of you have seen my mallet but I'll throw it in here as well.

The head is laminated jatoba and secured the cherry handle from scraps with a double wedge.


----------



## mochoa

Love the hickory and the jatoba mallets, I can see a need for both a carving mallet for DTs and… Carving, and a square mallet when you need power like when chopping mortices.

Scott, do you have leather on both faces of that mallet?


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio, yep leather on both faces because jatoba is so damn hard. I have decided that is not a good choice for a mallet head. It is great because it is heavy and durable but it dents whatever you hit with it.


----------



## JGM0658

Here is mine…


----------



## ShaneA

Jorge for the win!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Right now i just use either a dead blow mallet or regular hammer or the rounded end of a cut off shovel handle. 
But now i have a lathe and will be turning some mallets soon.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I like a good mallet thread…...could someone make me one…....???


----------



## terryR

Awesome thread! And perfect timing for ME. I just love you guys!

Gotta have one of those Blue Spruce…I've been using a stick of walnut from the firewood pile…sapwwod on one side…heartwood on the other. Works like crap…gonna build a mallet today darnit! You've all infected me. 

Cherry, Jatoba, and leather with double wedges? sweet…
.


----------



## lysdexic

Some one here mentioned a cheap brass mallet (Mauricio maybe) that is sold at the big box stores. I have looked at the local Lowe's, HD, and even HF but no joy.


----------



## carguy460

Wow…this thing took off!

Here is my whacker that I forgot that I had! It was made by Dad out of Osage Orange back in like 93 or something like that. It was made for tooling leather:




























Note the bailing wire used to keep the end from splitting…southern engineering at its best…


----------



## carguy460

P.S. Don't tell your wife you are going to the basement to take a picture of your whacker…they look at you funny…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Rick, Good mallet thread is hard to get and even harder to make.

Is southern engineering as good as yankee ingenuity?


----------



## WhoMe

wow, there sure is a diverse range of mallets out there. 
those blue spruce ones are sure beautiful. much too pretty to use. but then all of there stuff has some of the most beautiful woods. 
lysdexic, that mallet of yours looks perfect for pounding 6×6 posts into the ground. but i see you added the leather for tha fine carving work too…lol
thanks nwbusa, i wanted to do something different with the handle like some of the hammers i like to use. where the handles get fatter at the end of the handle. so i thought some maple accents would be nice. and i got to learn how to use a spokeshave in shaping the handle. as for the wedges, that idea came from steve marin and his woodworking for mere mortals website.
bagtown, that mallet looks like it came straight off a 1700's clipper ship
marucio, nice shillelagh you have there. bit o' the irish in your family there..lol


----------



## mochoa

Scott, do you mean this little guy I use for adjusting plane blades?
http://www.harborfreight.com/double-sided-mallet-with-wooden-handle-98285.html

Whome, I always wondered what a shillelagh was! Matter of fact I do have a little irish in me, on my mothers side way way back, grandmas las name was Blaire.


----------



## BillWhite

"P.S. Don't tell your wife you are going to the basement to take a picture of your whacker…they look at you funny…"

Carguy, you are not well. I just nearly choked on some cola when reading your reply. BWAHAHAHA!
Too funny!!!!!
Bill


----------



## Tedstor

"P.S. Don't tell your wife you are going to the basement to take a picture of your whacker…they look at you funny…"

Yep. I said that to my wife. She thought I was running for congress.


----------



## cdarney

Triplets.

Bubinga with hickory handles.

3 1/4 across/14oz
4 7/8 across/1lb, 7oz
6 across/1lb, 12oz

They just got finished so I haven't tried them yet. I have used my other Bubinga mallet.


----------



## lysdexic

Cdarney,

What angle of inclination do you use for your striking face?


----------



## WhoMe

mauricio, well, i thoght that was a shillelagh but i just looked it up on wikipedia and i was wrong. the wiki picture shows them as being more like a club made out of a tree branch. oh, and sorry for spelling your name wrong.
i have some irish in my moms side of the family so i guess i should really know what one looks like.
i guess i could call yours a nice oak beatin' stick..lol

cdarney, those are really nice. you can pick a size based on how much frustration you have at the time


----------



## Bertha

This is my favorite thread on the internet. 
.
Jason, you have some splaining to do. You're a leatherworker too? I want to get into it desperately. Where do you recommend I get a starter set of tools? Have you ever considered making gun holsters? That may be the coolest mallet I've ever seen.
.
JGM, absolutely insane.
.
Lysdexic, if you want to go in on some brass bar stock, let's do it. I've resisted buying a big bar but my bandsaw blade is about dead and I'm ready to finish it off on some brass. If there's interest, I'll order a big brass bar and start segmenting it. 
.
I'm really fond of these below ($27). Glen Drake makes some leftie carving hammers that are gorgeous too.
.








.
http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/MS-BJACH.XX/Search/hammer/Barrel_Shaped_Chisel_Hammers


----------



## Bertha

Cdarney, are you considering making some for sale? They are mouthwatering.


----------



## mochoa

shillelagh: Walking stick/ Cudgel


----------



## nwbusa

Hmm, maybe a mallet made with a blackthorn branch for the handle. Now that would be cool.

cdarney, those mallets are things of beauty. I'll bet the bubinga will hold up really well, too, given its hardness. Nice work!


----------



## carguy460

Al - yes, I once was a leatherworker…in fact, when I bought my current house 3 years ago I was pumped to build me a bench so I could do leatherwork again in the basement…while looking online for plans for benches I got sidetracked by all the woodworking benches, which led to woodworking tools, which led to…well…where I am now!

I've made belts, wallets, keychains…not a holster yet, but my dad has made a few. I've never bought a leatherworking tool, they are all dads that he bought back in the late 50's, but the same company still makes and sells them. Tandy Leather Factory is the place to get all that crap…They even sell books that will get you started. I learned from those books, but the 1950 version of them. Its an awesome craft to get into, and quite addicting…


----------



## carguy460

cdarney - those are sweet mallets! Good night, Irene, I really need to make one…Instead, I spent my shop time today making this:










No, the spray can caps are not permanent…though a "monster duck" would be sweet, with fat mudders…Anyway, instead of building my bench or a mallet, I'm building a duck train for my kid who is brewing in my wife. Maybe he/she will need a baby sized mallet, too…


----------



## terryR

Cdarney, that's a sweet set…love the bubinga!

Spent some great time in the shop today playing with rasps and cherry…now I have a mallet-shaped device in my shop! Will finish sanding tomorrow…








.


----------



## carguy460

Wow, Terry…one solid hunk of wood? That, my friend, is sweet!


----------



## lysdexic

Terry that is friggin strong work sir. Strong.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys, see…I really suck at joinery! But carving with rasps seems to come natural to me so far…
.


----------



## Bertha

Terry, OMG. I think solid might trump it.
Jason, thank you much!
.
I took a bunch of pictures of my mallets but my phone corrupted them. I salvaged one:
.








.
Lysdexic, I use that little Lowe's hammer to adjust planes.


----------



## Bertha

.


----------



## terryR

Nice family shot, Al…more info please!
I like the first with curly handle!
.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, TR Made them in my early days when I had more patience and style. Far left is purpleheart on maple; proud split wedge of same. Middle is bloodwood on cocobolo, olivewood wedge. Right is ash on birdseye with a walnut wedge.
.
No lathe, just drawknife and spokeshave. Renaissance wax on 50% Bullseye amber shellac, period; They've held up for many, many years. 
.
The one you like is extra long with a superheavy head. You can really get a lot of force with a tap. The ash one I just beat unmercifully. I made it probably 8 years ago and expected for it to last a year. My hand looks for that square grip now; nothing else really feels right. 
.
You can see how much I love it by its place in my till
.
I turned a massive walnut mallet but it was too pretty to use


----------



## Bertha

You know, these are the things that we've made that'll end up in an antique store one day. That's pretty friggin cool.


----------



## Grandpa

That is correct. These will end up in antique stores and people will call them, "Tools made by craftsmen". That furniture will end up in a junk store…..


----------



## Bertha

^Amen, Grandpa.


----------



## tirebob

To all those that say the Blue Spruce is too pretty to use, I can tell you I have bashed and bashed away with that mallet, chopping till my hearts content for two years now, and it still looks exactly like the day I bought it, nary a mark on it.

That infused maple is some seriously tough stuff!


----------



## Bertha

Tirebob, I think your post just tipped the scales for me. Fetching credit card brb. 
.
http://www.bluesprucetoolworks.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=MLTRND1
.
$85, c'mon, man. A good steak and a bottle of wine.
.


----------



## robertb574

Last year I used a short piece of 2×4. It started splitting so I retired it back to the scrap box. I am now using this from the scrap box. A few months back the end started chipping off. So I cut some bicycle tube and put on the striking end. I like this one. It is comfortable and has the right heft for me.


----------



## Bertha

Purely gorgeous, Robert. Gave me a warm rush when I saw it. God, I love mallets.


----------



## tirebob

Bertha - You will not regret it I promise!


----------



## Bertha

*Nowadays my Son tells me my Little Pecker (small mallet) looks worn out.*
.
My fiance' tells me the same thing
.
Those are fantastic mallets, Kat. Anyone with a giant mallet with "Big Daddy" written on it is a man to be reckoned with


----------



## felkadelic

Made this one last January -ended up in the ER after lopping off part of my thumb with a chisel while making it.  That spot you see on the handle is dried blood that I left on as a reminder to be safe in the shop.

Woods are purpleheart, padauk, and maple. Handle is secured with wedges into the tenon. If I had to remake it (and someday I will…) I'd probably decrease the overall size of the head and do a better job on shaping the handle.


----------



## rance

A lot of nice chisel tappers posted. I think I like the trio of Bubinga's myself.

I too would love to build a mystery mallet. I drew it up in SU, then I heard about the writeup in the magazine. I designed mine to be built with the tablesaw & other power tools(yes, and hand tools too). I want to take Roy's hand cut dovetail class too. One day…


----------



## thedude50

JGM I like the brass or bronze mallet it is nice who makes it ?

\I loved the triplets I think I will copy the hear of those I prefer a more contoured handle for prolonged use it feels better in the hand to me.

AL DID YOU NAME THE mallet Bertha Is that your last name or is it a pets name

I got to use one of those Urethane Mallets at the ln show in Oakland I was surprised that is had no bounce to it


----------



## nwbusa

That vintage Pepsi can is a nice touch. Loving those old crosscut saws too. I need to get some ambiance in my shop, to offset the wife's gardening equipment and kids'... stuff.


----------



## Bertha

Kat, is that superbig daddy ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kat - does that Pepsi can also reflect the last time that mallet was used?


----------



## racerglen

Did somebody say Brass ?









On the left, Princess Auto club hammer, someday it'll get a replacement for the gold metalflake fiberglass handle (wood) next a LV from the '80's 3 or so ouncer, followed by the LV cabnet makers wacker and a dollar store multi tool.
The next isn't brass, but Berilium (sp?)









Guys working on gas lines used them to avoid sparks but it's listed as a toxic material
so no powered cleanup..should AutoSol it at least..


----------



## Bertha

That princess is gorgeous.


----------



## terryR

...ooooh….Love the brass, Glen…and the un-obtanium ranks very high on the cool scale!

Lots of nicely made whackers on here…can't wait to try a laminated version myself…

Katdaddy, I think they built THAT one for destroying smaller mallets when worn out 

Al, way to go on grabbing a Blue Spruce! Heck, $85 to me is a tank of fuel…no, I'm not so rich I can just burn money.

Somebody let me know how that Blue Spruce is made…I mean, segmented wood and brass turned on the lathe, or pretty paint? Gotta know since I'm buying a new lathe today (Jet1220VS)...
.


----------



## Bertha

$85 won't even get close to my tank. I've got the 40 and at $4/gallon, adds up. At least we don't have big boats. So I'll fill it half-way and buy a mallet. Makes sense to me ...maybe just not the better 1/2.


----------



## Mosquito

Al… speaking of boats, at the cabin, we're right at the marina, and it's not uncommon to see fuel bills over $1,000 because of the houseboats that are in there… it's crazy. We once pulled up to the fuel dock (2008, I believe) and the bill was $1,800! It was nuts. Gas is usually about $1.50 more at the fuel dock than the gas station. When gas was that high, we'd pull our boat out and pull it to the gas station and put it back in…


----------



## Bertha

When I was a caddie, we had a marina. Even back then (1987 maybe), gas and beer were twice the price. We all know what they say about boats.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Cool thread! I need to make me a good mallet since my dead blow hammer just doesn't do it for me.

Jason: I've lived in DFW all my life…home of Tandy Corp. When I was 6, my parents got me a big Tandy leather working kit for Christmas. It was huge with tons of projects and tools. I can even envision the box it came in some 38 years later.

In one of my most disgraceful moments as a kid, on my 7th birthday, my mother got me a leather belt blank. It came with a few new tools but NO instructions. I was so used to my kit that taught me to "paint by numbers," as it were. Frustrated, I yelled at Mom and told her, "How dare you give me something like this that I can't do. There's no pattern!" I remember it vividly and I recall that moment all the time.

I dont know what ever happened to my Tandy leather set, but I sure wish I had it back.


----------



## tirebob

terryR - African Blackwood handle and curly maple head infused with acrylic…


----------



## Bertha

Jay, that's an awesome story. I got kicked out of junior high my last year for fighting and being a general a$$hole. I went to some "juvi" alternative school for the year, but I was enrolled in "shop". They let me work out in the hall with my limited borrowed tools. I made a fireplace blower thing (I'm brain farting). It's still in my Mom's home. Memories, bro.


----------



## ShaneA

You know what they say Al, if you make something for mom, you better do a good job…because it will be on display the rest of your life…and its true.


----------



## thedude50

Thats hilarious Al went to bad boys school with Pinocchio ROFLMAO


----------



## carguy460

Al - one of these days I'll get a holster made up just for you…as long as you don't mind if it fits my Springfield XD 45, as thats the only pistol I've got to use to fine tune the fit. And you would have to be OK with at least a little bit of decorative tooling, since thats really the fun part!

Jay, thats awesome! I know what you mean about no instructions…its a daunting thing to stare at a blank piece of leather. Lucky for me, I've got about 50 templates, so I can usually make do.

I'm loving all these whackers on this thread…I may need to put down the duck train today and use up some of that white oak I have laying around…but then again, I could go bowhunting…hmmm


----------



## Bertha

Lol, Jason; I'll buy a damn XD45 for it!!! I've had my eye on it anyway. 13+1 like my 21SF. If you make a holster for your XD, make two and I'll buy both the holster and the gun.


----------



## terryR

tirebob, thanks…wow…maybe I'll spend the $85…the construction sounds as solid as they look!

Well…my first mallet may not be a chisel banger…she only weighs in at 15oz…and formed of cherry.










But I had tons of fun carving it out…used the bandsaw, chainsaw, drill press, a few rasps, and sandpaper. BLO for a finish…still wet in the photo. Gotta try a laminated whacker next…
.


----------



## Bagtown

Terry, Love that one piece.
Think I need to give that a try.


----------



## Gshepherd

The is one pretty Mallet, Look at those fine lines, the curvature of the handle as it gracefully blends in to the face, 
I gotta go get a tissue sorry…...


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is really exceptional Terry. You are gifted with your ability to shape wood … Saw handles, plane totes and now mallets. Fluid, beautiful lines in all cases. Bravo man.


----------



## Bertha

I gotta make a 1-piece.


----------



## lysdexic

You can use it when you wear your 1 - piece.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Yeah, Jason, having a big empty canvas isn't that big of a deal for me now. That's my favorite part of woodworking now, trying to figure out how to build stuff from scratch.

But as a 7 year old, not having a picture to follow was a tough task indeed. And it showed that I wasn't as smart as I thought I was. 7 year olds act that way all the time, but in retrospect it was one of those moments I really regret in life…especially since my mom is the true picture of a blessed saint.


----------



## Bertha

*You can use it when you wear your 1 - piece.*
.
Damn! Strength out of nowhere!!!!


----------



## racerglen

Scott !
You've launched him again !
BAD ! BAD!

;-)

One piece …..
sigh…


----------



## lysdexic

Al, I now you are in there somewhere…..


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OnlyJustME

need more bleach for my eyes.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats some V neck ….


----------



## Gshepherd

What is Al looking for?

Now throw in some ice cream I think we have the makings of a calendar…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, my…


----------



## derosa

And here I was enjoying this thread, now I wish to hurl. 
Terry, that is an amazing looking piece to have carved out. 
First time I ever used a lathe I turned this out from a 3×4 soft maple pallet runner; I've been meaning to make something bigger and laminated but just haven't got the time to spare on something I don't use as much as I should


----------



## carguy460

Goodness…man boobs on the epic thread, and now this one?

derosa - very nice turned mallet! I really really need a lathe…


----------



## lysdexic

All joking aside, or maybe not. What the hell are these guys thinking posing for pictures like that, let alone deciding its a good idea to put on a pink 1 - piece. WTF. It's baffling.


----------



## Bertha

I'm the one trailing in the far back with the bulging man pannus. 
.
Don't forget about 3) allowing pictures to be taken and 4) posting them.


----------



## carguy460

Ok, I'm biting the bullet and going to try my hand at a mallet. I'm going to try the square head style…I have some old oak pallet wood laying around I thought I might use. The first question I have is what angle should the striking faces of the mallet be cut at?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I heard the face angles should intersect at the end of the handle.


----------



## carguy460

Well that makes perfect sense, Smit…thanks


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don't know if it's a rule of thumb, or if the mallet police knock at the doors of violators, so proceed as you see fit.


----------



## JJohnston

Try these tips for figuring your face angle:

http://lumberjocks.com/swirt/blog/22319

Whatever happened to swirt, anyway?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Outstanding link.

Thanks JJohnston.


----------



## carguy460

Wow, great link JJohnston!


----------



## donwilwol

almost missed this one!


----------



## carguy460

I wondered when you would show up Don…nice whackers! I like that round head one…dammit I need a lathe!


----------



## mochoa

Lol. Ill never get those images out of my head.

Great mallet terry!

Derosa great firts turning!

Don srtrong work on those.I like the long handles.

I had heard the faces should line up w the point of your elbow.


----------



## Bagtown

OK, I posted this over in the chisel thread thinking I was here.
So I'm just gonna cross post here.

All this talk of brass makes me want to own up.
I don't just use that dinosaur mallet and moms old baby Stanley claw hammer
I didn't post it because it's not really a mallet, and I'm sure it's not in anyone's dreams..
I also have this piece of one inch hex brass about five inches long. It lives in the tray on my bench. There's no handle, I just hold it in my fist and hit away on the end.
It's about 20 years old, left over from my days as a CNC machinist.


----------



## carguy460

Bagtown - that works in my book! It sorta brings up the question, what exactly IS a mallet? Maybe I should have named this thread "whackers of your dreams"...but I fear Al would take it wrong and we would see stuff we didn't want to see…


----------



## donwilwol

whackers of your dreams

That would have Al written all over it.


----------



## carguy460

Main Entry: mal·let 
Pronunciation: \ˈma-lət\
Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English maillet, from Anglo-French, diminutive of mail hammer - more at maul
Date: 15th century
: a hammer with a typically barrel-shaped head: as a : a tool with a large head for driving another tool or for striking a surface without marring it b : a long-handled wooden implement used for striking a ball (as in polo or croquet) c : a light hammer with a small rounded or spherical usually padded head used in playing certain musical instruments (as a vibraphone)

Now we know what a mallet is per Webster…


----------



## thedude50

as long as she is good a wacking I would dream of her too as long as she isnt the female counterpart of the boys above. Al that isnt his sack it a panus you remember that word from medical school right? the boy has a big panus not to be confused with a big penis or a large set of nuts.


----------



## thedude50

Speaking of Long lost friends what ever happened to Dr funk


----------



## carguy460

Whack´er
n.1.One who whacks.
2.Anything very large; specif., a great lie; a whopper.

One who whacks…I like it…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I miss the Doc too, Dude.


----------



## shampeon

I posted this in the chisel thread, but I guess it warrants a proper posting. Laminated walnut, maple, and birch, most of it scrap. I call this my Tic Tac Toe mallet, because there's an X:








and an O:









Though some people see a cat in the last one.


----------



## donwilwol

shampeon, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Brit

How did I miss this thread?

Here's my collection of whacking devices.










I can't speak highly enough about the Wood is Good carver's mallet in the photo. Extremely comfortable and absorbs a lot of the shock before it reaches your arm. I bought the 18oz version which is nice, but I think the 20oz would be even better.










The following photos are not mine, but I saved the photos when I came across them because they appealed to me.




























Finally, for the newcomers or those who missed it first time around, we had a forum post for hammers some time ago and there are some nice examples there if anyone is interested.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the quickie review of the 'wood is good' mallet, Andy, I was just drooling over those last night. TFWW has sooooo many of my wants…


----------



## Bertha

I whack with a whopper. 
.
Those are some gorgeus hammers above.


----------



## Gatorjim

With all the beautiful mallets on here I was inspired to go out and make one. 
Well its 17oz. made of gum and oak. Honestly its most likely to end up in the scrap bin. I lost the plans for it and just winged it from memory. It does fall into the catagory of better then nothing.


----------



## Bertha

Looks like a keeper to me, Gator. Just keep shaping the handle until you feel like a Viking. I'd want that in my collection.


----------



## Dal300

I hate to be a stick in the mud, but I am having a problem seeing the value of angling the head on a mallet, especially the square/rectangular mallets.

Can someone explain to me why you have to have that angled head?

That would mean the chisel at the point of impact would need to be angled in order to get the maximum benefit of the blow of the hammer. Anything else is a glancing blow and wasting energy.


----------



## donwilwol

If you hold a mallet out straight, the idea is you hit when your in that position. Most people will be at a slight angle.


----------



## Bertha

I think my angled one just happens to fit my stroke but my stroke probably developed to fit my mallet, lol. I think it's easier on the wrist if the wrist stays in a comportable position. Lysdexic could explain wrist mechanics in his sleep. When I use square head ones, I usually index my finder on the handle for some reason. All the tapered round turning mallets of yesteryear must have had a reason for it. I just don't know it.


----------



## Dal300

Thanks gentlemen!

I wasn't being smart arsed, I am really trying to understand here.

I some antique rock drills and hammers that were used at the Lucky Pete mine in Northern Idaho.

All of the hammers and mallets are square faced and the drills are without any mushrooming. There is no bevel on any of the hammers, by the way they are solid brass heads with Hickory handles, and having been through that mine, I've seen where they drilled for explosives at an angle.

Framing hammers and ball peen hammers are also square to the direction of force. Even though most of the time you spend about half your time toenailing at an angle while framing.

As a side bar, One of the brass hammers is marked "14LBS" I weighed it and it miraculously lost 3 pounds 4 ounces… coming in at 10 pounds 12 ounces. I have a feeling that pounding on a chunk of iron with a chunk of brass isn't good for a hammer, LOL.

Ah, me…. so much to learn and so little time.


----------



## waho6o9

I like making mallets. The OSB mallets are an 
inspiration from projects made by dean2336. 
Thanks Dean2336.


----------



## WhoMe

waho6o9 - but do those OSB mallets really hold up? I would think that they would fall apart pretty easy since there is really no uniform grain direction for strength like the end grain of a solid wood mallet. 
Or are they more for delicate work where the osb takes more of the impact than what ever you are hitting?


----------



## Gshepherd

Well here are some of my wackers.


----------



## DKV

My mallet.


----------



## waho6o9

Great question WhoMe.
I just made them for the novelty of it and
haven't used them yet. 
I did smack it against the table for the heck of it and
it dented easily. Maybe it should be covered in leather. 
Time will tell.


----------



## WhoMe

waho6o9, well, at least they look pretty cool with all the different grain orientations.

DKV, like the originality of your 'mallet'


----------



## Boomr99

Here is a pair I made a couple years back. One for me and on for my dad. I use mine all the time to beat on my chisels, my dad's hangs nicely on his wall. 

Sorry for the link I don't know how to put the pics directly in this post from there.


----------



## chrisstef

I love mallets. So customizable. RS - that a nice pair ya made there.


----------



## bhog

Heres the last mallet I made.Made it from scrap walnut.This one has an angled and square head.










And here was its first job.Smash flakes..


----------



## Bertha

DKV, that might be my favorite post of your's ever Dual function, to say the least. Who uses the claw end anyway.


----------



## chrisstef

Hog - sprite zero? {edit}. Id rather drink the shellac flakes. Spoke shave shot all though … lovely … im thinkin calender.


----------



## derosa

What are some of the dimensions of the mallet heads? This thread has me feeling like I need a good whacker mallet to go with my turned piece and I've had a piece of walnut in my shop waiting for someday. So what are nice dimensions? 
I'm thinking walnut outside with cherry in the middle, leave an opening in the middle with 7* sides to allow the handle to be wedged in and maybe offset turn the handle which could be a mix of cherry and walnut.


----------



## carguy460

Good question, derosa, and timely too. I was just playing around with some dimensions for my first mallet and wondered what all these beauties measured…I'm also wondering about handle-meets-head dimensions…


----------



## bhog

Chrisstef atleast now we know why there are bigfoot sightings,hes heading on over to your place for a throater.Sinner.

Thanks for the nod on the pic though.It may be a candidate.


----------



## Bertha

The epic calendar is like HPV. It's a matter of when, not if. 
.
Derosa, My biggest user is probably a 5×3.5 head. I'm not a big fan of laminated (I know, I know), but I made a walnut one (my favorite wood) on the lathe and I was too pu$sy to use it. Use it till you break it. Resist weakness.
.
I have some massive blocks of curly maple that I bought from a LJ here and I'm planning a solid-body. I'm worried about grain direction. It seems you can't win. I typed a sentence about head versus shaft, then started Beavis & Buttheading, so I deleted it.


----------



## Bertha

BTW, Waho is already my hero, so I can't make him one. He just fortified his status.


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks for making my day Bertha.


----------



## SergeantSawDust

Here's one I made while I was in Kuwait. It's constructed out of maple and walnut and has a coin of the unit I was attached to while I was there. It was a lot of fun and I'm thinking about making more.. Kind of addicting.


----------



## terryR

Love the spokeshaves…me jealous!

SDK…wow…that's very nice! sorta deserves a display case…


----------



## WhoMe

If you are looking for basic mallet dimensions, this thread had a couple of links. I used one of the plans for my mallet.
Mallet Link


----------



## lysdexic

SawDustKing,

I remember those coins.I recieved a few when I was in Iraq and I didn't realize that they were so meaningful. I never saw another one after coming back. I never really "got it."


----------



## OnlyJustME

Don't you have to buy the beer if you don't have your coin?


----------



## chrisstef

Dont threaten me with a good time BHog. Bigfoot shows up at my place and ill cash in on his ass. One time doesnt make it wrong does it?

Is it me or is a 1/8" chisel retardely hard to sharpen and keep square. Handly little guy but dang its small.


----------



## Bertha

*ill cash in on his ass. One time doesnt make it wrong does it?*
.
Lydexic's been wrong hundreds of times.


----------



## ITnerd

I am digging the Mallet love here. Here's my family so far.



















1. Brass hammer for $1 from flea market (for iron adjusting).
2. Round Pototo masher that should have never been used as a mallet, also $1. 
3. Holly & Persimmons Thor Mallet in the middle, just made from scraps and bourbon, BLO finishing underway. 
4. The Persimmons Persuader I use for loosening really stuck irons from wooden planes. It was an offcut I kept losing in the scrap bin, so I notched some finger rests in it and did some feeble carving so my lack of talent could haunt me every time I pick it up. 
5. WaHo6o9's kickass mallet, which is my absolute favorite - I find myself reaching for it always, and will probably cut the face of the thor mallet to a similar angle. Thanks Again Jimmy!


----------



## jusfine

I agree, about time we shared our mallets…

I did not include all the hammers I own, just the wooden mallets and my favorite (rosewood with brass).










This is the rest of my collection of lignum vitae mallets with bubinga handles, and one of the first ones I ever turned from a Maple 4×4.

It is so thick and clunky, but it can be handy using it as a larger persuader…



















Thanks for the great topic, there are some amazing examples here!


----------



## terryR

IT, I love The Persimmons Persuader…think I need a version of that in my shop…

jusfine…now THAT is why I bought a lathe! Very nice work!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Thanks to chrisstef i finally got a proper whacker. 
Red Oak head cut from a rafter used in the Mercy Monastery in Harford Connecticut sent to me by chrisstef and roughed out by him. White oak handle turned and assembled with walnut wedges by me with tung oil finish. I'll call it my Mercy mallet. The head still has nail holes and bug holes. I opted to leave this history in the wood and like the rustic look of it. You know it's old wood with square nail holes like that. It actually has some nice quilting(?) in the red oak head. i just couldn't get it to show up in the pics.


----------



## Bagtown

Beauty, eh.


----------



## Bertha

Goodness, Matt. I love it. That little aborted finial at the base speaks to me, as does the crevice on the head. That sounded bad, but I love the mallet.


----------



## Bertha

Bagtown,
http://www.heartofsackville.ca/
your joint? I'm salivating at the Waldorf and everything else on the menu.


----------



## Bagtown

Al, yes my wife and I own the cafe.
These days my wife manages it and I only go in occasionally to come up with new recipes, etc.
Best coffee for miles.
We're in a small university town pop 5000ish.
Currently rated #1of 17 restaurants on Tripadvisor.

Right now, I'm preparing to go get my class one license and go driving.

Drop in anytime for lunch.


----------



## chrisstef

Al - if youre interested in some of the mallet head wood i can send a chunk your way. I think ive still got about 8' of it left. Original grime (patina) included. That goes for anyone else here too.

Might have some stuff coming out of a previously government owned building in which some rather strange animal testing was once done. Monkeys, horses, creepy place. Built in the 30's. Roof joists and trusses. Hoping to score some more red oak timbers.


----------



## Bertha

Bagtown, I'm quite impressed; so much so that I'm considering abandoning my "Not Stepping Foot In California" policy (guns). I'm really digging your menu; and your tasteful site. Christef is a coffee snob; perhaps he'll drop in for a sample. I really respect guys with the stones to go restauranteuring (is that a word? is now). 
.
Stef, in on creepy monkey stuff. I passed on a stuffed monkey with cymbals once; insert regret. Let me know what you're looking for and we'll arrange a 2-guys/1-cup style swap. There is major construction in my holler and there are massive maple segments everywhere. I figured I'd grab one and it was so heavy I'd need a TommyLift.


----------



## chrisstef

The creepy wood is probably a few months out. We arent gonna tear tha roof off until spring, hell i cant even get into that part of the building yet due to asbestos contamination so theres some level of speculation on timbers but i do know that its wood framed from the 1930's blueprints. I do have the monastary wood though (hows that for an oxymoron?) that Matt used on his mallet. 2 dudes one cup … (shivers) ... im down for some swapping.


----------



## jusfine

Al, I hate to burst your bubbles, but New Brunswick is not that close to California… just look North (in Canada of course!).


----------



## Bagtown

Just above Maine here Al.


----------



## Bertha

Jusfine, I can get to Canada around CA Did I screw up on Bagtown's location? I thought he was in Fresno.
.
Jusfine, leave the porch light on for me and a trusty steed. I'm on my way


----------



## Bertha

How did I screw that up so bad? Bagtown, get the French Press warmed up and a Waldorf prepped. Road trip
.
I will never forgive myself for thinking your were in CA. Penance awaits me tonight. It will involve both flogging and mousetraps.


----------



## jusfine

The horses are at the gate waiting on you…
It is probably a longer trip to visit me than it would be for you to make it to California - but you can bring your guns to Alberta.

The barn lights are on.

Al, I think you saw the .CA website and assumed it was California


----------



## Bertha

*I live in Sackville, NB Canada. *
.
Lol. How that turned into Fresno, I will never quite understand Freudian? 
.
Jusfine,.......  that was one of those split-second warming images.


----------



## thedude50

Al i am near fresno where the toys are made


----------



## thedude50

Cristef I would love to be on the list to get a piece to make another wacker out of your monastery wood if you have enough pm me and ill send you an address I think I can turn a nice handle or shape one with the shinto rasp


----------



## thedude50

sackville is another name for Sacramento I think that is where you got the idea and ca is the abbreviation for California.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Al,

No prob.
Thats where I get my user name from, Sackville - - - Bagtown…..
Come by anytime.


----------



## thedude50

Well guys it looks like things are making a turn for the better I am going to get a couple of mallets made here I think i should be able to kick them out quickly Thanks for the wood chris Ill watch for the ups guy every day. I will get the lather fired up too. and make a nice pair of handles


----------



## Bertha

I'm not the sharpest tool, Bagtown; but I am a tool
.
More mallet pics!


----------



## WhoMe

OnlyjustME, your mallet looks like Thor's Hammer. Nice design.


----------



## OnlyJustME

That's what my wife said. lol 
I call it my Mercy Mallet. (due to where the wood for the head came from)
It's also used in place of anesthesia. lol 
Thanks


----------



## chrisstef

This thread needed a little revival, and i got just the ticket. I was pleasantly surprised when i got home from work last night to find a package at the door. A LJ man pack as i like to call them, from Matt, LJ OnlyJustME … yeaaaa buddy. Inside the pile of shaving, which i was scolded for opening on the kitchen counter lol, was the most kick ass whoopin stick ive ever seen. Suck it Thor. A black Locust mallet. Im in love, it fits my grip to the T.










Just for size reference, here it is behind a block plane. Matt, i cant thank you enough bro!


----------



## terryR

Matt, that's a nice piece!

Congrats, Chris…love that black locust…And the set of lovely socket chisels!

Man, I hope I can learn to turn something so nice in less than a year (just unpacking lathe)!


----------



## OnlyJustME

You're quite welcome Bro. Sorry about the shavings. Just tell her it's potpourri. lol


----------



## johnstoneb

Your post got me started. I posted a picture on the projects page of a chisel mallet I just finished turning. It is a bout 2 1/2" in diameter of bloodwood and walnut scrap I had laying around. I am going to build anther square mallet soon.


----------



## Bertha

Matt, I want one! PM!


----------



## donwilwol

now that's a ass whuppin chunk of locust. Sweet!!!!


----------



## Bertha

We should do a mallet swap. That would be the coolest thing in the World. Just let your pals go all out. I'd be in, if there are any takers.


----------



## Gshepherd

I'm game on a mallet swap…. That would be kinda cool….. but it has to be newly made just for this purpose cause be my luck I get some of Al's Wild Turkey lets go play on the lathe now Mallet….


----------



## Bertha

lolol. I don't have an off-center chuck, Gshep 
.
I'd pay extra for a mallet made drunk.


----------



## chrisstef

Keep quiet Al .. looks like the powers goin out around here. I got time, i got beer, i got hand tools. Dont threaten me with a good time 

Every time i go into the shop i grab the mallet and smack it in my hand, it needs a proper name. It'll come to me.


----------



## mochoa

Secret santa with mallets…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Mallet swap would be cool. I'd be down for that. Might have to wait til december though since i have an out of town job thru november. 
I couldn't help doin the same thing with it Chris. like havin a baseball and glove just have to chuck that ball into the glove. Kept smackin the mallet in my hand.
It's for hoggin off a lot of wood or choppin out some big mortises. Or just generally bashin the crap out of anything. lol
The trouble will be *NOT* using too much force.

Could call it The Whacker lol


----------



## BassHunter

Here is one I made - it was my first wwing project - it's a cabinet makers mallet…

I really want to get a round mallet now …


----------



## Bertha

Basshunter, it's spectacular!!!!! Your handle is almost exactly like my favorite mallet's. The little capital and waist; tapered same way. Keeping the square. I bet you just started going for it, no plan. I did the same thing. Isn't that weird?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Do you know what type of wood the handle is made of? The grain kind of follows the nice curves of the shape. Luck or planned? Awesome either way. 
If you really want a round mallet (and you don't have a lathe yourself) i guess i can take orders for firewood specials. Mallet made out of what i have in the wood pile so it would be a domestic (to Maryland USA) wood and cheap.


----------



## BassHunter

Thanks guys for the positive comments. Bertha - unfortunately, I did have a plan I was following - it was in Shop notes. I did the handle using a router and a jig. The handle is two pieces of Cherry, While I chose the wood for the grain pattern - the way it turned out was more luck than design choice.

It was a fun project as it used a lot of techniques which was good for a newbie. The size was also a good scale for a new guy too - easy to handle safely, etc…

OnlyJustMe - I would be very interested in a mallet if you are willing…pm me when you have time to discuss detail.

Thanks again guys - I appreciate the feedback!

Basshunter


----------



## derosa

You could sign me up for a swap as well, I have some oak and some maple lying around waiting for something to happen with them.


----------



## chrisstef

Matt - im leanin towards Hoss. Or BFH. Big friggin hoss. 2 days hunkered down hising from Sandy and it might just get some use.


----------



## chrisstef

Workin on a new profile pic lol.


----------



## bhog

^ look at that MUG.Ugly ba$tard.Not at all what I pictured you to look like.

Joking..lol


----------



## chrisstef

Thats my "ill smash your anything" face lol.


----------



## mochoa

Chris you got that scary lighting going to man. Put that on your front door for Halloween!


----------



## chrisstef

The neighbors all ready think im weird Mauricio this might put em over the top n call the cops lol.


----------



## donwilwol

The neighbors all ready think im weird

As long as they are still in the thinking phase, you're all set!!


----------



## bhog

Don I think they KNOW hes weird.


----------



## chrisstef

Keeps em from comin over asking to borrow my tools


----------



## Dal300

The neighbors Know I'm weird!
One came over to borrow my chainsaw so I told him I wanted to show him how it worked…. 
I got our my hockey mask, the chain saw, a pumpkin and a couple of Schlitz 40's!

His wife grabbed him by the arm and dragged him back to their BMW SUV while I wildly chopped the pumpkin into little shreds.

I wonder why they don't invite us over anymore?


----------



## donwilwol

They still make Schlitz?


----------



## chrisstef

In a 40 oz none the less. I like your style dallas.


----------



## terryR

BassHunter…love your mallet! Did you realize the head is made of 13 layers? Lucky, lucky…

Chris…what a lovely shot of yourself! Ya know, that whacker sure looks like it fits your hand perfectly!

Hey, sign me up for a mallet swap, too, as long as I don't have to drink that Schlitz 40…oh my…

...a drunken mallet?? hmmmmmmmm…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nice pic there Chris. Looks like you're ready to billy club some one, only with a bigass mallet. You really want to bash somethin in with it don't you.
Nothin like a nice piece 'o locust.

In the news today drunken man gets beaten to death by his own mallet when in a freak accident it flew off the lathe while he was carving it.


----------



## chrisstef

Its got a name…. The Mattlet! Im also thinking a leather leash would be a mighty classy touch to it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Flea Market + $3.00 = Two mallets in the Rough


----------



## JJohnston

My turn for a funny picture.


----------



## OnlyJustME

That's a good one JJohnston. That guy looks just like Chrisstef!! lol

Those are some rough looking mallets Smitty.


----------



## thedude50

I am in too on the mallet swap. I think in time for Christmas is a good time frame. I know I can turn a Bah big assed Hammer in about 15 minutes on the lathe, but it will be green so I have to make 3 or four of them and then let them sit and dry for a month before I do the final turning to get one that wont crack when used. I wish I had a good source for some Lignum vitae. That ******************** makes the best Mallets. I have two of them they are both distressed one broke in half and I glued it back it has been glued and used for 6 months. I do try to avoid hitting it on the glue lines but it has held up pretty damn good. I want to make a copy because it is a favorite mallet.


----------



## jusfine

I have lots of purpleheart, maybe a mallet head at least from that?

What are the rules / regulations of the swap?

This rascal could be heavy to ship, but could be worth it…


----------



## Bertha

I made a small mallet for my friend ScottyB, yo. 
.
I wanted a really rough look but comfortable too. Too pretty and it won't get used.
.
We're all big on plane irons, but a sharp lathe tools is a thing of beauty, as well. I'm starting with a spindle block of mopani b/c it's heavy.
.








.
Rough it in then chuck it.
.








.
Polish her up.
.








.
Personalize her.
.


----------



## ITnerd

Just in time for a Mallet Party. One of the guys I've done a bit of business with for blanks is Gary at NC Wood.

He's currently running a 20% off sale on his domestic blanks, use OCT2012 at checkout - here's his selection. Some nice Splated & Birdpeck Hickory. I like how he lists the moisture content by blank, nice to know how much seasoning you're looking at.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Quick little mallet for a young wood carver. I think it is tiger striped, spalted, ambrosia, maple. I'm sure it's maple but not sure about the other terminology. 
just 1 application of BLO+Mineral Spirits. 




































Hard to get good pictures of the striping.


----------



## racerglen

Now thats a beauty !


----------



## chrisstef

Matt you got the mallet turning on lockdown. Churn em out brother. That little carving one is sweet.


----------



## terryR

Matt, that Maple looks great! A lil too large for a toddler, or is it?  Gotta get him started early…

Mo' Mopani please!!!

You guys are turning some nice mallets…gotta get my lathe out of the box today…it's FINALLY my B-day! yee haw!


----------



## waho6o9

Happy B-day TerryR, break out the lathe
and start turning some mallets bro.
Yeah Buddy


----------



## OnlyJustME

Happy B'Day Terry. 
enjoy the lathe but be careful. it's a fickle beast. it'll hook you quicker than fish on bloodworm.

He helps me use a framing hammer so this one would be no problem for him.


----------



## mochoa

Very nice Matt!

Smitty those flea market mallets are really nice, cant wait to see them cleaned up.

Anybody who gets a mallet from be is going to have a wooden screw threaded handle! I have plenty of screw rejects! hahaha.


----------



## OnlyJustME

They're not rejects. they are specially made grips so the mallet doesn't fly out of your hand. lol


----------



## chrisstef

Mauricio, wrap some leather lacing in the threads and you got a winner no doubt about it.


----------



## terryR

Mauricio, you should be proud of those 'almost screws'...what you're trying to pull off is so difficult that I sure don't see anyone else on LJ's trying it! Once you get 'em to work, you'll want to show them off forever… 

You know, I cannot believe a vendor isn't offering wooden screws in different diameters, pitch, etc. Surely a CNC could do the job in seconds?

...but not from Mopani…huh? Gotta make those in your own shop…


----------



## mochoa

Thansk guys. I cant beieve that Beall hasnt made a 2" or 2.5" thread cutter, He would make a killing, I'm betting there is a good reason he isnt, he is probably having the same issue I am in making the tap and die.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smitty please post a picture or two of those mallets once/if you put them into functioning order. They are great; particularly the first one.

Matt you really do a fine job on those mallets.

Happy B-Day Terry.

+1 to Stef's leather suggestion Mauricio.


----------



## chrisstef

Terry …


----------



## mochoa

Happy birthday Terry!


----------



## donwilwol

Happy birthday Terry! Hope the day is great for you.


----------



## Brit

Happy B'day Terry! I'll send you a set of my newly released DVDs. )


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys, I didn't mean to hyjack this whole thread…
...mmm…jet lathe is quiet and steady…wish I had some skills to go with it!


----------



## DaddyZ

Happy B-Day !!!!!!!! terryR


----------



## OnlyJustME

You have plenty of skill Terry. It's just a matter of figuring out how the tools work and that's just practice. 
As soon as you post that mallet you're working on thread will not be hijacked.


----------



## Gshepherd

Happy B-day Terry, If you were close to Denver, I send ya down to Colfax ave cause I know there be a few gals down there who would give ya a spankin…..

Lathe is just like ridin a bike, at first you get some bad scrapes but after a while it just starts rollin your way….


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, i'm looking forward to that first knob!!!


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the B-day wishes everyone…cannot wait to watch Andy's complete DVD set over and over! 

No mallet for today…way too challenging for the first day with the lathe…at first I was really intimidated by the thing. But, just like Gshepherd says, it's like riding a bike so far…

Don, just for you, I was able to turn out a knob on my 2nd attempt…made from R.Oak…posing here on one of your old 5 1/2's. No, this plane certainly doesn't need a new knob…but this was the closest plane I could find. I was just looking for some fun! 










Tomorrow…Bubinga!

...or maybe those guinea 'poop parachutes' my wife wants pretty badly…don't worry…no photos of that project will make it here…


----------



## donwilwol

Sweet. Those jigs look hi tech. You're in for so much fun!!


----------



## OnlyJustME

And you said you had no skill.


----------



## Brit

Nice job Terry. You'll have to get your wife to take an action shot of you at the lathe with the chips flying.


----------



## mochoa

Have fun Terry! Are those the easywood tools? I used those once to make a pen at the woodworking show. I didnt know anything about turning and it came out pretty good. Look like nice tools. The best part is there is no sharpening!


----------



## terryR

Mauricio, yep those are Easy Wood Tools…and of course I love them since I'm a beginner! I just restored a vintage set of cheap craftsman lathe chisels, but damn they are challenging to sharpen due to all the different chisel shapes. I decided to just go with EWT's…we'll see how long the carbide tips last at $15 each…

Andy and Matt, thanks a lot! Honestly, I've never touched a lathe before yesterday…my best skill is that I learn fast! Whether it has been nursing, calculus, or gardening…I tend to catch on quickly…


----------



## lysdexic

I will take the liberty and speak for Al - nice knob job Terry.

Oh, and early Happy Birthday to you…....364 days early.


----------



## mochoa

Terry, $15 seems like it might be worth it given that each one of the 4 sides of the cutter can last like 20hrs. I think thats what I read. What I don't get is why the charge so much for the damn handle! I mean they are nice but that's the simple part. But the nice thing is that you really only need those two tools for the most part.

I'm using some old craftsmans that I got with the lathe and some HF ones BrandonW gave me that I just started playing with. I pretty much only make cylinders right now anyway. I've already learned how to sharpen carving tools so the lathe tools weren't an issue for me. I do it all by hand, I could be doing something wrong, I have read very little about proper technique, I know I should.

You know what I use the most? A 1" Marples chisel I got at HD, I just turn a bur on it on 220 sandpaper and use it as a scraper. I saw some Yahoo do it on youtube and it works pretty good!


----------



## terryR

Hey, Mauricio…thanks for the tip on the 1" chisel…I'll try that today!

The handles on those EWT's are pretty sweet. Not the wood really…it's that square steel protruding from the wood that sits nice, nice on the flat tool rest. And, they are very solid. I suppose I could build such a tool…but not for my b-day.  Some of the books I've read…I'm big on books…show how easy it is to make any high speed steel into a scraping tool…any shape you can imagine.

But, it seems like everyone on lathes uses one of those wolverine jigs for sharpening the primary bevel. I just decided to forgo the wolverine and go for carbide inserts…time will tell the price difference…

Thanks, Al…errr…ScottyB…I will probably play with my knobs all day today!


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, just remember I dont know anything, and my turnings look like crap so dont take my word for anything!

I think your right if you factor in all the sharpening rigs your probably better off with what you got. And yes you need new and shiny for your birthday! That's when I get my new, non-rusty planes and saws. ;-)

What books do you recommend on turning?


----------



## donwilwol

I wouldn't mind a good turning book. I have a few, but they all focus on bowl type turning.


----------



## terryR

Mauricio, bud, YOU certainly know as much about turning as I do! I haven't seen anything ugly come from your shop!

re books: I tend to end up with Taunton's Illustrated Guide to Anything…this one is 'Turning'...the other I have is called The Lathe Book by Ernie Conover. A lathe discussion group might do a better job of recommendations…but these are the two I grabbed online first. I really like different authors…so I can see where they agree or disagree…

I may look for an online group now that I'm addicted.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Terry, and thanks for the recommendation, I'll check it out.


----------



## jusfine

The best books I have found (along with the companion videos) are by* Richard Raffin* (Taunton sells them).

See others reviews on his books here

Clear photos, descriptions, etc. but I would recommend his videos as well.

I met him in the Woodcraft store in Franklin TN as he was teaching a class there a few years ago. Very engaging on his videos and turns a variety of projects, and I really like his humor.

On the videos, he doesn't edit out the pieces when he breaks something or the project accidently flies off the lathe, but shows you how to avoid the same mistakes. *Highly recommend him!*

On the other hand - do not buy "Turning Pens by Kip +Rex" (sold by Lee Valley). I was very disappointed - Anybody can have my copy.

Watching paint dry is like a James Bond movie after seeing those guys…


----------



## jusfine

I just remembered I accidently bought a duplicate of one of Raffin's books a couple years ago - if someone is interested, PM me.


----------



## Brit

Don - Isn't a good turning book called a 'Kindle'?


----------



## OnlyJustME

Not at all Andy. You never turn a kindle because then you would be looking at the back of it. 
Well there is turning it on and off.
nevermind


----------



## GMatheson

Here is my contribution to the mallet world. It's a Hornbeam head with a Maple handle. There are more pictures on the little blog I wrote about it.


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a serious mallet there G. Hornbeam none the less. Killer whoopin stick ya got there


----------



## donwilwol

I like the live edge look.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, that Hornbeam mallet came out nice, G…Looks like a heavy-hitter. Even with the leather you added, I bet he packs a punch with each blow! 

I finally turned a mallet…only 11" long and kinda wimpy compared to the monster above! Curly maple with BLO for a finish…


















It certainly didn't come out the way I drew up my plans…but nobody knows that except me…ooops…and now you guys, too…


----------



## donwilwol

Looks like you improved on the plans Terry


----------



## lysdexic

Very nice Terry.

Your pics appear to have a short focal length. Are you using a digital SLR?


----------



## Bertha

GMath, tremendous! TR, gorgeous. God, I love mallets.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Scott. Yep, I use a Nikon D40x…I think that's the model…had it a few years…so many buttons that I usually just set it on auto focus!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Look who has power again! Welcome back, Al. Terry, some mighty fine turning!


----------



## jap

terryR-nice mallet


----------



## Bertha

Look who has power again! Welcome back, Al
.
I wish, Smit. I just stole a cellular modem from work. Are they still even called modems, these little USB fobs?


----------



## donwilwol

They're called air cards Al. Welcome to my world.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I think so, but who knows… Ditto the embarrasment on deb's intervention on the epic thread. That sucked. Sorry for the hijack; here's a mallet:










In work… I'm planning on turning wood inserts for this one…


----------



## bandit571

Didn't those used to have a long strip of Rawhide, rolled up and clamped in place? Dad USED to have one, a small one, like that. Long since gone, he used it to "break" tires loose so he could work on those old, rusty DRUM Brakes. One or two good hits, and the wheel was loose eough to pull off.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You are right, there was a remnant of rawhide in one side…


----------



## lysdexic

So Smitty, what's your plan? Are you going to put wooden cylinders in that mallet or are you going to delve into the arts of bovine dermis.


----------



## lysdexic

You know, I have really enjoy taking pictures in the shop. Thus, far I have always used my wife's hand me down point and shoots - usually a Canon digital Elph. In fact, Ive always been intrigued by photography. I might just follow your lead there Terry and "invest" in a camera upgrade.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Look what i found in the fire wood pile. A maple mallet.






























































I just had to remove the excess fire wood. It makes really good tinder too.

Interesting how much the flash changes the color. Just using a canon elph myself. My other camera is an SLR but not digital.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Matheson - Very nice work.

Terry - You are not kidding when you say you learn fast. You are a natural.

Good to hear from you Al. I hope all is well.

Thanks for the picture Smitty.

Scott - Your photos are already stunning, what you will come up with if you take it up in earnest will be fun to witness. FYI Smitty typed "In work… I'm planning on turning wood inserts for this one…" under his picture.

I guess they are not considered a mallet but i really like gennos too:


----------



## WhoMe

Smitty, I'm having a hard time picturing that being a mallet. looks like it was something that came off a bench vise. 
At any rate, looking forward to what that eventually becomes.

Like the hornbeam mallet. That looks like it could whack trees into place.

Happy birthday Terry. That curly mallet is quite nice. Love the figure in the wood.

Al, welcome back. Hopefully, other than power, you are are OK out there.

Anthony, Like that pic, the curved handle is interesting. And, IMO, if it can hit wood, I think it is a mallet. It doesn't have to be made completely out of wood to qualify.


----------



## thedude50

Nice job Terry i didn't know you are a nurse I have been a nurse since 96 .


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks Tony. I learn so much from you guys. I missed that line by Smitty concerning the wood inserts. (Sorry Smit). Also, I just learned of genno hammers. I never knew they existed. I find the one in the pic above exquisite. Just my taste. Is that yours Tony? Finally, I learned that I don't know how to spell TERD.


----------



## bhog

Dibs on Terrys mallet….. Ha.It is a sexy little beast.

Scott its ok.Turd is short for log.Im sure there is a bigger word for it that you know how to spell,so theres that.


----------



## johnstoneb

This is a mallet I just finished out of oak, walnut and purpleheart wedges found it in my scrap pile. The plans were in Shopnotes volume 2. It has 2 pockets loaded with lead sinkers. Makes it into a dead blow. Got the leather for the faces from a local leather shop cutoff bin.
Picture showed up in next post.


----------



## johnstoneb




----------



## chrisstef

I like the double wedge on the head Bruce. Had a chance to break her in yet?


----------



## terryR

Matt, that's a nice chunk of maple…your 'decorations' are closer to what I had intended yesterday.

I think I'm developing a fondness for mallets that I didn't know was possible!  scary?

Smitty lemme know if you want some deer rawhide…got tons of it in the shop!

Scott, a digital SLR and a tripod is a great investment! Mine is behind the times…but can still shoot 5 frames per second! Great for trying to catch the dogs in action…I was sick of our point and shoot models…push the button…wait 3 seconds…damn!...missed the perfect shot again…

Lance, you are a nurse? I feel sorry for ya now, buddy! I worked in open heart ICU for over 20 years, but am lucky to be retired from that crap now! My wife is a rich engineer…and I'm the house husband. 

bhog, thanks, but I haven't started turning the exotic woods yet…don't you wanna wait till then to call dibs? Hey, who is running the mallet swap for this christmas? It's Jason's thread…

WELCOME BACK AL…I miss your humor…and 1/2 of your photos. 
.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nice whacker Bruce. I still have to make a dead blow.

I hope it's not scary Terry. I think i have the same affliction.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Another nice one Matt.

Scott - No it is not mine. My skill nowhere near warrants owning a piece of art like that; someday though.

Very nice Bruce, i am with Stef in really liking the double wedge.


----------



## thedude50

Ya terry I have been off work since my fall I am thinking of doing oncology again as it is not as tough. I also will only do 3 / 13 week gigs a year as it meets my needs. The rest of the time I am a Professional woodworker. I have only been a pro for a couple of months and the jobs are rolling in if it suddenly gets really busy this is what I will be doing as I love to make things and the work is a joy to do.


----------



## Bertha

I've got mallet fever and I'm not taking any Tylenol. This is great!


----------



## donwilwol

Tylenol won't work Al. You have to get hammered


----------



## Brit

I haven't been hammered for so long, I had to remind myself what it was like.


----------



## waho6o9

2 funny Andy, lol
thanks


----------



## Bertha

That first one is fantastic! In the last one, he's reaching for another


----------



## chrisstef

Love those pics. My junior year in the dorms we found a kid doing the #3 pose in our gang bathroom only wearing a winter hat and coat, trouse on the floor. Who craps with a jacket on?

Even further off topic … how long do you think a guys haircut should take? I was in a pinch and couldnt get to my usual barber. 49 minutes for a haircut and i wasnt even getting cornrows. WTF.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Must be some piece of art work of a hair cut. Every hair in perfect place.


----------



## Mosquito

yeah… at one of my "usual" barber shops (from when I lived with my parents) there was 2 barbers, and I'd look and see if Shane was working, and if he wasn't, I'd turn around and leave. As long as I wanted "what I always do" I could just walk in, sit down, get my hair cut, pay, and leave, all within about 5 minutes. The other guy… half hour, and usually have to say "could you take a little more off…" at least once. In the end, I got roughly the same haircut, but with a lot more effort for one….


----------



## chrisstef

I usually go to this nice little barber shop in my hometown, which is now 40 minutes away, so i usually stop in whenever im in the area on work. Couple of Italian brothers doin it old school with straight razors and espresso on the counter. I dont mind a half hour cut. i aint lookin for the high and tight, but 45-50 minutes is just too long. This kid couldnt be making any money charging $17 for a cut that takes an hour and he still has to pay the owner for his chair. You gotta turn em and burn em brother.

Matt - indeed it is a pretty tight haircut, but seriously, its gonna grow back in 2 weeks. I aint no ornamental shrub here. Bonzai.


----------



## Brit

"how long do you think a guys haircut should take?"

5 minutes and I do it myself with some clippers. #1 all over. Always did like DIY.


----------



## terryR

I prefer a #4 clipper myself…for head and beard…haven't paid for a haircut in 20 years! LOL

How about another mallet to get you guys back on topic…










Turned from Bubinga…finished with fine wax…13" in length…17 oz of smacking mass.

God, I love this stuff!


----------



## chrisstef

Terry - youre hooked man! I think i moght start hoarding good firewood so when i do get a lathe i can smoke that rock for days on end.


----------



## bhog

Terry im a figured maple guy.

In other news *13" in length…17 0z of smacking mass* there you go talking about me ….. LOL


----------



## chrisstef

Hog you read it wrong. It says mass not mensass.


----------



## Gshepherd

Terry, you the mallet makin fool now…. Lathe can be very addicting…..


----------



## Bertha

*13" in length…17 0z of smacking ass there you go talking about me*
.
Yeah, I know Who's mass is doing most of the smacking? Is it scrot on mass or mass on scrot. It matters; ask Lysdexic. 
.
Terry, that thing is sofa king sweet. I really like using Bubinga. I've had a piece turn freaky pink-purple on me. I'm going to score a piece of waterfall, make a mallet, then pummel my genitalia with it; bubinga is that beautiful. 
.
On haircuts…go to an African American joint. They have clippers with numbers on them. Pick a number and you'll be done in 3 minutes. $6 where I live. I just cut my own with dog clippers (true). I'm done caring how I look. An Armani suit and 13 inches at the inseam, no one cares about my hair.


----------



## lysdexic

Terry, you have talent, sir.


----------



## Bertha

Terry, I like your taste in wax. That's the best stuff going. I've had a single tin for probably 8 years. What type of tools are you using for your beads? If you're using a skew, lol, you're in a different league than I am. I've been using a skewchigouge, like a scraper with a round bottom. I really like it; you just hone the flat.
.
Do you have a chuck? I've been grabbing the finished head in the chuck and working the base of the handle. It's wobbly as all get out no matter what I do; but it doesn't seem to affect sanding (I get it pretty close before hacking off the tenon. I also like the look of the headstock marks on a spindle piece.
.
No matter, it's really fun. Y'all have returned me to the lathe for mallet madness.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I've been looking into and dreaming about chucks my self. So far all my work has been done between centers. I too like the look of the drive center on the end of the handle sometimes. Part of that hand crafted appeal. But i need a chuck for bowl work and a bowl gouge for that matter.

Been looking at the SuperNova 2 and the OneWay Talon or Superhold.

Thoughts/opinions/advice?


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the kind words, guys. I was afraid of buying a lathe since I knew I'd get addicted!

Sofa King? I bet that's another phrase Andy hasn't heard yet! A couple of years ago, me and a caving buddy went on a digging rampage…blasting open undiscovered caves and pits here in AL…named a ton of them after the Sofa King! We mapped and turned in to the state survey many caves…Sofa King Tight Pit, Sofa King Pretty Pit, Sofa King Small Cave, Sofa King Muddy Cave…etc…I miss those days! 

Al, I love bubinga, too, special wood to me since it doesn't grow on trees…at least NOT in Alabamy!

I've only turned between centers so far…but I have several chucks which need to come out of the box. Every forum I could find recommended the Nova G3 chuck for small projects…so that's what I grabbed. Woodcraft had a special package with the G3 and several jaw sets recently, so I have a 25mm, a 50mm, and a spigot jaw.

I've mostly been leaving the headstock marks on the finished mallets…makes 'em look non-store bought! 

Al, I have a set of Easy Wood Tools chisels…replacable carbide inserts at the working end. I only have three…round, squarish, and a triangle pointy one…I used the squarish tip to keep my beads true and square all the way through turning…then when I'm ready to call it done, I use the triangle-shaped bit to GENTLY round over the beads. I have no idea if that's correct! But they came pretty damn sweet for my first real attempt…

So far, I just love the EWT chisels! I have the full-sized ones, so the handle extends all the way under my armpit…love that feel for added control!!!

hmmmm…osage today or pallet wood?


----------



## donwilwol

"how long do you think a guys haircut should take?"

5 minutes and I do it myself with some clippers. #1 all over. Always did like DIY.

yep, me to

Terry, you're having a good time with that lathe. No firewood is safe now!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Definitely Osage. 
My fire wood pile is dwindling and i havent had any fires yet. lol

Terry if the beads are coming out that good then you are doing it right.


----------



## Gshepherd

Terry, You can't go wrong with either Nova or One-Way Chucks. Look into the Soft Jaws…..


----------



## Bertha

Terry, I've got the OneWay chuck, forget which one. I agree about the soft jaws; that thing can really clamp down. I'd like a small chuck (my OneWay is huge) for little doodads. Xmas ornaments can be a real hit with the family, as can little fan pulls, even a tiny birdhouse. I bought a book about the little birdhouses but I haven't done it yet.
.
I'm going to look into those carbides. So far, all I've got is the Sorby HSS. I like the idea of only having to buy a few handles, and they're not terribly expensive.


----------



## bhog

LOL… phuxer.


----------



## Bertha

You bastages have got me lathe crazy. I think I'll order some carbides tonight. The selection makes me dizzy. At least my lathe is too small to do bowls.


----------



## terryR

Soft jaws, huh? I see the ad that came with my Nova stuff…are those for chisel work or sanding?

Al, I think Sorby makes a line of carbide tip chisels, too…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Rockler has a nice little set advertised. I dont think it's on sale any more. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=31789&site=ROCKLER


----------



## Gshepherd

Terry, you can use those babys to hold the business end of your mallet while you clean up the handle for example….. Make yourself a steady rest for added support.


----------



## Maverick44spec

I saw this thread, and realized that I didn't have a good homemade mallet (I used to have one with a bodark head, and hickory handle, but I traded it to a friend who was a leather worker), so I decided to make one today. 
I have NO idea what the head is made of. It looks like it could be some kind of oak, but I'm not sure. The handle is made of two pieces of red oak that was left over from an old project. I finished it with a coat of BLO, and called it good. It's not perfect, but it's perfect for my needs. 
I'll post some closer pics of the head later. I'd like to know what kind of wood it is.


----------



## Bertha

Glorius, Paris!!! The head almost looks like Tulipwood. I love the length and the swell (don't go there, guys). It's fantastic.
.
That's it. I'm making a mallet tomorrow.


----------



## thedude50

Wow you guys and your lathes I must fire up mine as soon as I get to do a project which will be after bench2 is done. I still am trying to win a chunk of LV on flea bay the stuff gets pricy. A friend told me the bearings at the dam are made of LV and that they change them out every couple of years I am, going to get a hold of the guys and see if this is true and if I can buy or get for free some of the old bearing wood.


----------



## Brit

This one was a meat tenderizer that I repurposed.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Nice looking square. 
I guess the potato masher isn't the only kitchen tool usable in the shop.


----------



## ksSlim

Andy> That's not a tendreizer, that's a "cutlet" maker.
BTW I admire the plane and square on the work buddy.
why not a "Pimp your Workmate" contest?


----------



## terryR

Andy always has the NICEST tools!

Double post for those interested…

'*Lathe of your Dreams Forum*' is now here

PLEASE share your knowledge and ask questions…you guys know I'm addicted to learning…AND the lathe!


----------



## Bertha

Dude, I made some spindle work for a buddy out of lignum. It was really fun to turn. He's a guy that works with muscles professionally, so I transtinted it a reddish color. The grain of the lignum vitae looked just like muscle. He freaked over it. That stuff smells like a$$, though. My shop smelled like it for weeks. Some people like it, but not for me.
.
Andy, you're a freak. What kind of iron is in that fata$$ jointer?
.
I'm really wearing out "a$$" today. I'm also wearing out a$$.


----------



## Gshepherd

Come on guys getting a little stale on this thread…... Here is a mallet I made from some coco and birdie maple… After moving some baggies off the good ole trusty scale she weighed in just over 16oz…... This will go to one of my girls along with some marple chisels I had laying around. The handle has a 1 3/8 x 3 inch long tenon that was coated in epoxy. For the finish I used a blend of turpintine,varnish, and tung oil. After that was dry some Milands wax.


----------



## chrisstef

That coco is gorgeous Shep and the BE shows off really nice through the epoxy finish.


----------



## ShaneA

Beautiful mallet, I see now I am going to have to commit and buy a lathe. I wont get any rest till I do.


----------



## chrisstef

i totally agree with your Shane … Stef need lathe bad.


----------



## terryR

Sweet coco and bird's eye piece!
Shane…you won't get any more rest once you buy the lathe!


----------



## ShaneA

So basically…I am damned if I do, and damned if I dont? WTF? : )

I am just going to have to go through my normal over analysis and endless bargain hunting. Maybe I can figure it out quickly, but I have a lot of reading/studying to do. Probably prefer to get the most lathe I can afford, then tool/accessory up over time. Going to have to keep it 110 power.


----------



## Gshepherd

Shane, just bite the bullet, I never had an interest in Lathe myself until 4 years ago, then My Uncle stops by after 20 years from not seeing him and within the 2nd day he was here we went to WC and the flogging began but it was worth it…. Shoot 3 or 4 lathe tools a large and small chuck to start out with then decide how much more pain you want from there….. That mallet I did took me about 3 hours and it went like a blink of an eye….


----------



## Bertha

Stef, I'd buy you a lathe if you lived closer. I got to tell you, if I had it all to do over again, I'd go straight to the EZ-wood tools. You only cry once and you could be up and running without a wet grinder. Lathes are all over CL; get going. 
.
GShep, that mallet is gorgeous. How'd you fit the head, a round tenon? Let's hear a bit more about the finishing mixture. What kind of varnish? Anything tinted?
.
Stef, I go through cycles on the lathe. I like having it around for little projects then out of nowhere, I'll get on a kick and be real excited about getting to it. I know that Mads goes on major benders, too, making countless projects all at once. I've got one of his marking knives which I prize. I just put in an order for some Hock marking knives. I noticed Amazon sells the Pfeil.


----------



## lysdexic

Bertha, I am sure Stef has a paypal account. So don't let geographic distance stop you.


----------



## Bertha

^true, true. I'll send him $10 to get him going. I've seen lathes here in WV go for $50 on CL and you could probably haggle them to $20. Speaking of lathe holdouts, am I going to have to send you $10 too? I've seen your joinery, so I wouldn't worry about turning into a pen turner, if that's what's holding you back. I really think you'd like the work. With the newer carbide tools, the learning curve for spindle work is pretty low. The skew, however, is something I'll never cozy up to; I've simply tried too many times; bought 4 of them; can't do it.
.
It can be really fine work that rewards handskills. I think you'd have to try hard to injure your hands, if that's a concern. Hands schmands.


----------



## Bertha

metacarpophalangeal joint. I know my stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty - i like your style but last time Al floated me some cash i had to spot him on the bench press while he rambled on about how he loved the view of the rolling hills and that one tall pine from that particular spot.

Ive been peeking the local craiger for lathes and theyre plentiful. I just got figure out what i can house in the shop. Once i get things all squared away ima be on it.


----------



## lysdexic

Al, I am sure a lathe would be awesome but I am having fun with what I have and I've just begun to learn.

In due time.

Plus, where to put it?


----------



## woodworker59

just a nice Rock Maple Mallet with a strip of Black Walnut down the handle, handle mortised all the way through to the top, more just for the look of it than anything else.. its a good size of chopping dovetails and mortises.. nice heft but not to heavy.. been doing me good so far.. Papa

GShep that is a beautiful mallet, I have a lathe and never even considered using to make my mallet. Maybe I should try one on there.

As for the skew, I have just decided that I can do anything I want with a good sharp chisel that I would do with a skew.. have yet run into any problems because the handle was to short. A good really sharp 3/4" chisel will make a really smooth surface on whatever your turning..

just me being cheap I guess, but it really works..


----------



## woodworker59

I would like to add, that per the start of this thread, I can see no reason for any woodworker to purchase a mallet, lathe or not,, if you can't produce a workable mallet you may want to find a new hobby/profession.. 
they are not only pretty easy but can be very fun to build also.. I have made four so far, each one different than the last and all very capable of doing whatever I asked of it.. so just break out the tools and give it a go…papa


----------



## stevenhsieh




----------



## Bertha

Stef, while you were spotting me, that wasn't a pine under that tent. 
.
ScottyBody, all I've got is the tiny non-VS JET with some legs and extension I don't use (I had this weird dream about making baseball bats). You'd be surprised by the footprint. You don't really need much space to work, but it makes a mess, even with aggressive dust collection. My chuck cost more than my lathe, though, but you won't need one until you get into other stuff. I don't even own a bowl gouge. 
.
WW59, that mallet is phenomenal. Is it me, or is it huge. I love how you worked the walnut tenon/wedge in. I also love the rounded contours; I can imagine gripping the business end for some really controlled tapping. Totally agree about buying mallets. I like the BC etc beauties b/c I just love tools. The mallet I use 100x more than others, I made without a lathe. I didn't even own a drawknife or spokeshave at the time. 
.
I'm ragging people about the lathe because the lathe is fun. I prefer a square handle for my workers. My biggest walnut lathe-turned mallet is a paperweight at work. As if right on cue…
.
...my favorite mallet in a long time…Steven H's. Forget the bark (which is friggin awesome), I love the crook of the handle. I bet the mind and hand would come together quickly with that gorgeous mallet.
. 
The simplicity and art of mallets really speaks directly to my soul.


----------



## Gshepherd

Al, The tenon is 3in long and it fit just like a prom date. I did skuff it up some with some 60 grit and System 3 epoxy on it….

Just used regular varnish, tung oil, 50/50 mix then blended in about 40% Turpintine to thin it a bit. A old old wood turner (The Grim Reaper walking behind him type) who stops by the shop and picks up some scraps I save for him gave me the *FORMULA * As he calls it. No tint at all….. So I figured I give it a shot and it works pretty darn good…... Start to finish about 3 hours, wanted some practice before the Mallet Showdown.

Already workin on another should be done tomorrow providing my buddy doesn't ask me to go on another salad run….


----------



## Bertha

lololol I'm going to make some formula today.


----------



## chrisstef

^ bunny needs to change that water.

Papa- that mallet is gorgeous. Smooth lines like an old bel air.


----------



## ShaneA

LOL…that was my first thought too Stef. It probably stinks, and hopefully the rabbit doesn't spill it, because, well…..you know.


----------



## Gshepherd

Just so everyone knows and does not get the wrong idea, let it the record show… THAT IS NOT MY LIGHTER….....
I only borrowed it….....


----------



## Bertha

Lol, avoiding the lighter; accepting the pipe. That's clearly a rabbit sized pipe, so I don't doubt you Shep; "that ain't mine". I rabbit punched ScottyByo once and dropped him. He's a big friggin dude, so I was kind of surprised.
.
Those little rabbits that I found on my hill and posted ad nauseum; they were probably the cutest things I've ever seen in my life. Is anyone interested in sugar gliders? I know a guy. 
.








.
I can hardly look at them, they're so cute. I think they bite, though. I'd take the bite but if my dog ate one, I'd be scarred for life. The guy I know rescues them, so I'm quite serious if anyone would love one.
.
They remind me of a miniature version of my beast.
.







.
.
That blueball soaked in saliva (Christef) wreaks havoc on my floors. We like to toss it for hours and he never tires of it (Shep). It's like a slobberfest afterwards that I have to clean up (Bhog).


----------



## Gshepherd

Sugars would give the beast a run for his money, Did you know if Sugar Gliders are not fed everyday in a timely manner they Will Eat their own young….. Now is that deadfast dedication or what….....Another fine example of Motherly Love….... Let there be no mistake those little bastards will bite and scream bloody murder when it suits them. They are fast little buggers. They can be sweet loving little creatures one minute and a blood thirsty demon from hell the next….. Remind you of someone special?


> ?


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, kind of loud nocturnal creatures. Mmm…fun?


----------



## chrisstef

Sounds like them sugar gliders need to get down on roger rabits hippy lettuce. Thatll cool em out but then again they may eat twice as many youngins.


----------



## terryR

Too soon for another mallet? 

I loved shep's with the tenon joint so much, I had to give it a try…









The Elm handle has a 1×3" tenon extending into the Black Walnut head…perfect fit…but wasn't that hard really.

Unfortunately, I don't have the skills to force my crappy drill press into perfectly straight anything! nope, not blaming the cheap tool at all. I am the weak link. 

So, the walnut bead above the joint is slightly uneven. You probably cannot tell from the photo…but it was obvious at 1000rpm! Gotta get a tail stock mounted drill chuck asap…

Anyhow, this guy is 12" long and nearly 8oz. Epoxy used at the joint…errr…tenon…wax for a finish. This one's a keeper.


----------



## Bertha

Terry, you have outdone yourself, good sir. It's outstanding. Like cry to your Momma beautiful.


----------



## Gshepherd

Terry, nice looking beater there…...Soon you'll have 20 of them laying around the shop….. So are we doing the Mallet exchange or what???? We need someone to list all the players and get the show on the road here if were going to do this before X-mas…....


----------



## lysdexic

Terry, so how do I get on the mailing list?


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, you're on fire. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## terryR

I may have as many mallets as I do decent chisels by now…major problem!

Shep, we need someone to step up and make the rules…hint…hint…


----------



## Gshepherd

I think the rules should be fairly simple….....

No cabinet QUEENS….... Be a pretty as we want but have to be used and a Photo of the user Gettin Down on the Mallet…..

Al, will proide everyone with a butcher chisel…..

They should be lets say between 14-20oz…...Made with the best of our abilities.

Any other suggestions?????

Terry can gather all names and draw who is doing who's…..... Before thanksgiving would be nice so we can have 3 weeks or so to get it done and sent out just before X-mas…...

It is to bad this site doesn't have a auction site where we all could make a mallet then donate the proceeds to the less forntunate. Maybe something to look into….. I do stuff like this all year round and I know it has brought many smiles…..


----------



## Mosquito

That would be a great idea GSheperd… If I had a lathe I would totally participate. But I'm afraid if I were allowed to participate, I'd feel sorry for whoever got my mallet lol (it would also be my first)


----------



## derosa

Sounds like a good set of rules, throw my name in the hat. 
Probably from this point forward people should post if they want in.

Mos, don't worry about the lathe, I'm thinking I won't bother with it as I've yet to make something square-ish. As long as you've got the time give it a go.


----------



## lysdexic

Mos, a lathe is not your rate limiting step. Got a spoke shave? The rate limiting step for me is time. Regardless, I will throw my mallet into the fray. I can make another after X-mas.


----------



## Gshepherd

A mallet is a mallet, it should not have to just be done on a lathe…... Good Point…... It just needs to be a mallet to be used and abused and hung up wet beggin for more….... Gosh I miss my old G-Friend…..

Mos, get in, make one, it is all part of the fun…...


----------



## lysdexic

Mos, as good as you are with that #45 I bet you can somehow work that into the mallet build.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm in.


----------



## Mosquito

Dang it Scott… That sounds like a challenge ;-) I will do my best to use the #45 in some way…

You know what… I think I'm in.


----------



## donwilwol

I'm in.


----------



## OnlyJustME

+1


----------



## terryR

Terry can gather all the nanes…

That's what I get for opening my mouth!


----------



## mochoa

I'm in


----------



## terryR

OK, I'll collect names and take responsibility for the christmas mallet swap. Here's what I have in mind…

So far, this is the current list of participants:
derosa
scottyB
Gshepherd
Smitty
Mos
DonW
OnlyJustMe
terryR
Mauricio

AFTER this post…please chime in if you want to be added to the list…deadline for joining will be Nov22…that's 11 days to check email and make up your mind to join or not. 

Once the list is considered complete, I'll post it along with further instructions…

Start NOW and make plans to have your mallet finished and mailed by Dec5…that's about 3 weeks of build time.

And NONE shall be opened before Dec25, or I'll send Al to punish you thoroughly.


----------



## terryR

just saying…


----------



## terryR

shep, how about we widen the weight range to 12-20 ounces for the swap?

why? because mine from yesterday is only 13 oz! 

I incorrectly posted the weight yesterday…bunny playing with the good scale again…


----------



## Towtruck

When I decided I needed a mallet I had a 30 yearold piece of Elm that I had no use for. After considering different designs and shapes, I came up with this. Not practical for all applications, but usable for what I needed at the time. Since I have made some more without remembering to photo them.


----------



## Gshepherd

That's fine but you can't use a mallet you already made….. Why you ask? Well it won't be much of a surprise cause who ever gets it will just say ohhh I seen that one before…. Where is the surprise in that? It be just like getting a new pair of socks or tie…..


----------



## GMatheson

You can add me to the list too. I wanna play too


----------



## ShaneA

Guess I am going to have to make a mallet. I almost pitty whomever gets mine.


----------



## terryR

GM, gotcha…

Soooo…we gotta keep the 'givers' un-photographed or un-posted…


----------



## chrisstef

Im in on the mallet swap and echo what Shane said. I pity tha fool who gets my mallet. 









Props to all the vets out there. Thank you all!


----------



## Bertha

I'm in on the swap. Tow, I love that mallet; I like the background, too!


----------



## carguy460

Wow…take a weekend off from the LJ's and the place goes crazy! Lets see if I can catch up:

I think Papa called me out on my mention of store-bought mallets in the original post…and I think he called me out again on not having made my own mallet…and I think he's spot on! Next time I find shop time I'll break out the old pallet oak and give it a go…

Bunny with a bong…wow.

Al - my roommate in college had a sugar glider. He was the coolest little guy, used to hang out on our shoulders while we partied in the dorms…one night I fed him beer - the next morning he was dead. Oops!

Mallet swap - heck of an idea. I wish I could be in but with my schedule from now till the end of the year I fear I would probably not get one done…but I look forward to seeing how it plays out!


----------



## Bertha

*And NONE shall be opened before Dec25, or I'll send Al to punish you thoroughly*
.
Indeed. It'll be nice to get a Xmas present that you KNOW you're going to love. The last Xmas, my fiance' clearly bought all my gifts in a desperate bid at Walgreens. She got some expensive, well-thought-out gifts; I got a mechanical pencil and a fire extinguisher. I hope she's not reading this.
.
Christmas is ScottyB's favorite holiday
.








.
My favorite holiday is probably spring break. Remember this trip, Scott? I've never laughed so hard as when your cooler fell out of the innertube. You were like, "Oh crap!" and Bud was like everywhere. Then you were bumming mine for the rest of the trip. You still owe me a twelver
.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The tiny bit of hate that i had developed toward Al for not having to work today, has, for some reason, vanished.


----------



## racerglen

Bummer ….


----------



## BrandonW

I've been following this thread, but haven't contributed anything yet. Here are a couple of mallets I made last year.



















The larger one was too big, so I made the smaller one, which I also think has a better design. For the smaller one, I used bocote for the head and jatoba for the handle. Here's the project info:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Brandon. I particularly like how the handle with the wedges extend beyond the head on the smaller mallet. The shaping of the handle on the larger mallet is very nice too.


----------



## chrisstef

BW - great mallets, i really enjoy the bocote. Its kind of like oak's darker, more defined cousin.

Al - Starsky & Hutch go tubing? Is that a pistol in your speedo or you happy to see me? Where'd ya keep the 'stache wax?


----------



## Gshepherd

BW, those look mighty nice…..... So are you in on the Mallet Swap???

After looking at Al's manlove vacation photos, I still have ill thoughts of DQ everytime I drive by….. But my therapist says I am making progress and I should be ok in 6 months or so…...


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah… i am still chuckling about the guy in the splits.

I bet they still talk about Al and Scott's women getting prowess that spring on that river…


----------



## BrandonW

The mallet swap sounds like a very cool idea. You can count me on it. Terry please add my name to the list.


----------



## Gshepherd

Tony, I do not remember Al saying they had GIRL-friends on that vacation…... I sense there is more to the story than we will ever want to know….. Rumor has it that they got each other the Brokeback Mountain video last x-mas….

I try not to judge….

I thought I would have the New Mallet posted but it is still on the lathe. Several weeks ago I was brought over some 2×4's to make what I thought was a workbench but found out it is suppose to be for a kitchen table for this young couples family…. I did not have the heart to just throw this thing together with just 2×4's and osb…. So it is now being made with [email protected] BK Pine and I will use the 2×4's for the frame…. So it will be a few days before I get back to the mallet….. I have bigger fish to fry…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Point taken Gshep.


----------



## terryR

Brandon, those are awesome, thanks for sharing! I love the shape of the smaller whacker…and the friggin bocote! wow

I'm making a list…checking it twice…


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks for the comments. The bocote was a bowl blank from Woodcraft. Bowl blanks are nice ways to get exotic pieces that are almost perfectly sized for mallets.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A couple hours at the Rockwell Delta tonight, turning a mallet for the Epic Exchange. Not half bad, but I guess that's all I'm allowed to say at this point…


----------



## Mosquito

I too spent about an hour and a half on a mallet this evening… I'm actually pretty excited about how it's turning out lol


----------



## lysdexic

Man, you guys are already getting started?!

I dont know when I will get the time. We are doing T-giving this weekend since I work the entire holiday. I may have to bow out on this one.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

C'mon, ScottyB'Yo, it'll be fine! Don't leave us.


----------



## Gshepherd

I say these guys are getting with it…..

Scotty, We understand if you want to bail out on your woodworking buddys who have always been here to support you in your time of need not to mention that extra shoulder to lean on when no one else was there….. Besides it would at least take 2-3 hours to make and you have only 700 or so hours before they are suppose to be mailed. We would understand honest….....


----------



## Mosquito

^ ^ LOL
-

Don't worry Scott, the only reason I've started already, is so I can screw up 2-3 before I have to send one out ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ +1 to that. We understand, 'Yo.


----------



## BrandonW

2-3 hours on a mallet? My guess is that Scott wouldn't settle for a mallet that took less than 20 hours and 15 blog posts. Good thing Benchcrafted doesn't make mallet accessories.


----------



## Gshepherd




----------



## BrandonW

We need +1 capabilities on this site NOW!


----------



## donwilwol

I put the first coat of brush oil on mine yesterday. Hope to get out there later for coat 2. A little reclaimed chestnut, mahogany, ash, bloodwood and wenge and I almost thought about making another so I didn't have to give it away!


----------



## chrisstef

Dang, you guys work fast. Ive barely even pulled the lumber out of the rack that i want to use. Don's probably also restored 19 planes and 4 handsaws while making the mallet.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ ha ha. Probably not far from the truth Stef.


----------



## donwilwol

naaa, just put in my woodstove (finally), which meant cleaning my shop. How much time do you think that took?


----------



## Mosquito

cleaning mine took about 6 hours  But then again, it's only about 100sqft or so, but did require vacuuming? lol


----------



## chrisstef

Lets see Don …

Start Kubota (5 mins)
Drive kubota to pick up stove (2 mins)
Stove on dollies (8 minutes)
Stove off dollies (11 minutes)
Hook up stove pipe (easy Bhog)

I say 36 minutes port to port.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

My 'gift' is a single turned piece. Hickory. What a bitch of a wood to plane, but it turns pretty decent. A bit more sanding, then applying finish of some kind. Maybe paint, or a good solid color stain.


----------



## bondogaposis

Here is a mallet that I just made yesterday as I was inspired by this thread to make a carver's mallet. I posted it over on the projects page here. Wood is rosewood and maple.


----------



## chrisstef

Bondo - its awesome. i friggin love the rosewood. A very proper carving mallet in my book, well done buddy.

Dibs on bondo if he joins the mallet swap.


----------



## bondogaposis

What swap?


----------



## terryR

Bondo, love the shape of that piece! Nice work.

An out of focus shot to tease for the upcoming swap…3 handles with tenons ready…3 heads just waiting…









...just waiting for a tail mounted drill chuck…

I may need an outlet to sell mallets soon…or psych help?


----------



## terryR

Christmas mallet swap…join before nov22…get one ready to mail by dec5…more instructions after nov22.

can't use anything you've shown…


----------



## quicksilver

The large round mallet (on the right) can be found in a BHG Wood magazine article called Classic turned mallet.
June/July 2004 
One could easily turn any number of interesting shapes opening up segmented colors.
Good job on the mallet Bondo.
Check my other pictures of mallets on Lumberjocks under Quicksilver


----------



## woodworker59

Terry R very nice looking whacker, making me want to give one a try one the lathe,
Bertha.. not as big as it appears in photos, the head measures about 41/2" long and 31/4" wide.
not sure of the weight, but it works well for dovetails and mortises just the same.. 
I put a 3 degree angle on the striking face to make it hit flush with the natural swing of my arm. 
the whole thing with the exception of the striking face was coated with 3 coats of Danish oil with a 0000 steel wool rub in between.

Hey I want in on the mallet swap… whats the deal and who do I tell… come on.. this is gonna be good.. Papa


----------



## woodworker59

TERRY R I see from the rest of the posts that you are the MAN or at least the contact person..don't want to step on any toes so to speak…. so count me in.. one hand made mallet for swap… YEEE HAW… 
Quicksilver.. I can get a grip on all the mallets that you pictured above, but what is the little thin stick for.. whacking on lookers that get to close to the bench?... Papa


----------



## mochoa

I'm glad Shane is asking all these novice questions because it make me feel better about the question I have.

Terry why do you need the tail mounted chuck? Cant you just drill out the mortise on the drill press? I need to know because I have to do something similar with my wooden screw blanks.

Bondo and Quicksilver, those are some really nice mallets!


----------



## ShaneA

Those are sub-novice questions Mauricio. : )


----------



## johnstoneb

4 more mallets I made this last weekend. Purpleheart and oak on the hammer style. Bloodwood and sapele on the carver's mallets.


----------



## bondogaposis

Ok, I want in on the swap if it is not too late. Where's the sign-up sheet?


----------



## BrandonW

I predict that the mallet swap will be one of the best things to ever take place on Lumberjocks.


----------



## ShaneA

That is until YOU get my mallet Brandon. Then you will think WTF happened…lol.


----------



## Mosquito

Come on now Shane, have a little more confidence than that… I mean, he could get MY mallet instead… same reaction, different sender lol


----------



## terryR

Bruce, love your mallets! The bloodwood and sapele speak to me very softly. 

Sign up list for the mallet swap is on this thread…just say you wanna play…and I'll get your name! Everyone must join by nov22.

Oh…and DO NOT post a photo of the mallet you want to give away, please. We want everyone to be surprised on christmas morning when opening their mystery box!

Shane, stop putting down your own skills…I've seen your projects! Nice stuff!


----------



## terryR

Mauricio, my drill press sucks the big one…Ryobi…say no more. I have the hardest time boring perfectly square holes on it.

But, a $25 chuck on the tail stock will bore perfectly centered holes…any depth I want. The cheapo drill press has a quill stroke of 2.2"...and I've put up with that for too long! Lathe makes an accurate horizontal boring machine with the chuck adapter…boring, huh?


----------



## mochoa

Shane well I guess since you dont have a lathe yet your goal is to be a novice! ;-) At least you have a legitimate excuse, I have none.

Terry, that makes sense to me. I also have a cheap drill press. I think I have decent forstner bits (porter cable) but drilling a 2" hole into end grain hard maple is really dificult if not impossible. Maybe I should look into the one of those. So what do I need? the jaws(?) on the head stock and the chuck on the tailstock? Which ones do you have and will they fit my old Craftsman? I think I have the old Morse taper (#1?)

Thanks!


----------



## Gshepherd

You just need to get a a morse taper 1 drill chuck, also suggest a forester bit extention. Chuck up the piece you want the hole to go into and slowly turn the tailstock wheel. If your lathe will not slow down enough for the wood your doing I suggest just bite and release. You do not wnt to build up any heat if you can help it and always clean out the shavings just as if you would on a normal DP. If I am doing a large hole I will do it in two steps. For example a 1 1/4 hole I will go 3/4 to 1" then finish up with the 1 1/4 bit. It is just easier and if you did get any burn on the first hole the second will clean it all out for you… Just the way I do it others may do it differently. If you have a MT2 Tailstock then get the MT2 Drill Chuck.


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Shep but I'm not sure I have a wheel on my tail stock. Well I do but it doesnt seem to do anything. hahaha. I certainly doesnt advance the tail stock, I have to do that manually by pushing it.


----------



## Gshepherd

In that case use your DP with a bit extention. Slow and easy and on the hardwoods just do the sneak up approach to the final bore size. If your burning, burning is caused by heat, dull bit or going just to fast. sometimes not going fast enough if your sawing. Cleaning out all the shavings is important, I will usually have the vacuum hose handy to get it all out on the difficult woods if needed. What kind of DP do you have?


----------



## derosa

Love the lathe Mauricio. You can use the drill press as always, my lathe has less travel on the tailstock (about 2") vs the 3.75" of travel on my DP; coupled with a lack of a 4 jaw chuck to hold the piece and I find it easier to just head to the drill. As Shep said, just go slowly. I also find it easier to lead with a 1/8" bit that lines up the point on the forstner bits and eliminates trying to see if everything lined up.


----------



## mochoa

I'll try the drill press again cutting the hole incrementally. And I'll try the 1/8" leader whole first. Thanks All!

I'll get a better drill press eventually, I'm embarrassed to say the brand of my drill press, its a no name brand, Task Force? I think.


----------



## Mosquito

my drill press's name is "Chris" 
-

I have used the 1/8" lead all the way through trick before, and I'll likely use it again. It works pretty well.


----------



## mochoa

Hey I was thinking, since my biggest challenge (or rather what I do most often) is turn cylinders. I was thinking, why cant I use a hand plane to make a cylinder on the lathe once its roughed out. Turns out I found a yahoo online that does it!








http://www.philadelphiafurnitureworkshop.com/blog/?p=172

I've got to try it….


----------



## jap

Mauricio- don't do it with a wooden plane, it'll wear open the mouth. otherwise it works well. 
make sure you close the mouth on the plane very small


----------



## terryR

Awesome…I was wondering what a sharp plane would do on cylinders! You guys are awesome!

I've wanted a nice drill press for a while…but will certainly explore the lathe's abilities. I'm trying to bore 1" diameter holes 3" deep in exotic wood…and larger diameter when the bits arrive. I hope the expanding jaws in the head coupled with drill chuck in the tail will increase my level of accuracy. Just for mallets now…who knows why next month?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice tip on use of a block plane in turning.

I am a bit worried about the lack of scrutiny on this thread, however. I mention a hickory mallet I'm working for the exchange, saying I'm looking at paint or solid color stain as a finish, and no one scolded me! I can't believe it! No one awake out here?


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty I just thought you were planning something like this and didn't want to spoil your surprise.


----------



## Gshepherd

Oh Smitty, I caught that last night right after you posted it but thought hey if that is how you want to do a mallet to give to one of your fellow woodworking buddys that is suppose to use it till his dying days then who am I to say what you should do or not to do.

I see the block plane and first thing comes across my mind is where is the video of it catching? Or the picture that shows it caught between the tool rest and spindle and the look on his face as his finger nails are being manicured. If that was not enough how quick he turned his long sleeve shirt into short sleeve and as a added bonus armless…... This picture reeks safety to me how about you…..


----------



## bhog

Add me to the list,dont want Shane and Mos to be the worst mallet makers… lol


----------



## donwilwol

Smitty, I figure, anybody else, I'd bitch, but you'd add some vintage formula that would make it look like a mallet used by Picasso.

Now Scott deserves a good scolding. Where's Al??


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Man, easy crowd! Just when I think I know the audience, everyone goes soft.

Wait, that doesn't sound right…


----------



## Mosquito

I figured I wouldn't judge, just in case you got my balsa mallet


----------



## Bagtown

Compressing all the sawdust off the shop floor with my vise to make a brick for the mallet head.


----------



## ShaneA

Smitty, I knew you weren't serious. But, if you were, I would trust your judgement…unless of course you were thinking yellow ducks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Teaser.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

(Sitting in the Dulles Airport, nothing to do for another hour…)


----------



## Gshepherd

Your right Smitty, I think some paint or color stain would make that look better…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And I really need to push myself to lathe a bit more before saying the task is done…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smitty had no idea of the clout he wields.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Nothing like a good piece of hickory…"


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty you can send the mallet to bhog i hear he can hoover the paint off hickory.

I started my mallet build tonight. No blood so far.

Scotty - wife been sneakin pics in your shop?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The stuff can lathe, but it can't be planed worth a damn… Brutal wood. Tried three planes, with the #62 working best. And that was still 'not at all.'


----------



## mochoa

Smitty, I've just accepted a long time ago that you will paint things that I would never thing to paint. So I was like hey who am I to criticize, it might be interesting. ;-)
Now, if you said you were going to put a high gloss shine on something, that would give me pause….


----------



## lysdexic

Gshepherd - I am with you. I saw that pic of block planing on the lathe and cringed.

Smitty - re #62….show off. That plane is friggin handsome, kinda like Brandon.

Oh, I really thought you were serious about the hickory and paint. I admit I did think twice about it. Hmm.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Crikey, now I'm going to have to use paint on this mallet. Because… Well…. Just Because! . Thanks for the inspiration, Fellas!


----------



## mochoa

Whats scarier a block plane catching or a skew chisel?









I'm totally going to try my smoother on the lathe. If you dont hear from me for a while you know what happened.


----------



## BrandonW

I'm curious how many people are turning mallets or making flat mallets for the swap. Also, is there a way to indicate preference-- for instance, I would love a turned mallet and am making a flat mallet for the swap.


----------



## mochoa

I need both so I'm good with either.


----------



## Mosquito

Flat mallet being made here. I don't have a lathe


----------



## GMatheson

I'm planning on a flat one too


----------



## ShaneA

Flat…probably resemebling a 2×4 from HD w/yellolw duckies painted on one side, and a dragon on the other! You ALL know you want that one!


----------



## BrandonW

Looking forward to seeing that one, Shane.


----------



## Gshepherd

I love the Dragon Idea…....

That is a nice lookin skew….. I would rather leave this earth by the way of the Skew, cause there would be too many unanswered questions if it was by a block plane, one look at the Skew and everyone be knodding their heads…. Oh Yea, I see it now….

Mine will be a lathe mallet…..


----------



## woodworker59

Well I have one mallet nearly ready for the swap and have started another.. will have to either send in two or decide which one to use.. from what I have seen so far, none of you guys need to worry about your abilities..
I would be proud to swing anything I have seen here to date.. 
I find that if I go into the piece thinking that I only have hand tools to use, I have no worries about lathes and drill presses and such.. just let your fingers do the walking and your chisels do the talking.. its all good.
Just for those interested in such things, one is turned on the lathe and one is not..though it is carved*..*
After seeing all the nice turned mallets on this thread, I decided that I needed to try one.. .Papa


----------



## chrisstef

Im going flat, mostly by hand, so "flat" is kind of arbitrary. A real interesting piece of wood IMO. I need some finishing advice but cant give away my secret mallet material. I cant believe ive gotta google it.


----------



## carguy460

It appears that I don't moderate my own thread as good as Al does…seems I missed a reference to painting a hickory mallet? Completely unacceptable! Unless its Smitty, of course - in that case I suppose we could let it slide. Like Don said, it would probably turn out completely awesome like that tool chest he restored…

I guess I should go post something on the handsaw thread about my upcoming D8 paint job…I'm thinking a howling wolf in the pines?


----------



## terryR

My giver will be a turned mallet…no surprise there…and no paint!

*NEW RULE*: Smitty can do whatever he pleases…I'm certain his work will be highly sought after! 

OK, here is the list so far…please shout if I missed you. Remember, join by nov22, mallets in the mail by dec5…

1 derosa
2 scottyB
3 Gshepherd
4 Smitty
5 Mos
6 DonW
7 OnlyJustMe
8 terryR
9 Mauricio
10 GMatheson
11 ShaneA
12 chrisstef
13 Bertha
14 woodworker59
15 bondogaposis
16 BrandonW
17 bhog

yo, ScottyB…you in or out? You'll need a doctor's excuse to bail out.


----------



## derosa

Mauricio- for consistency of taper on four turned legs I made a template that sat on either side of the turning and once the chisels got the legs close to final dimensions I used a #5 to finish, when both ends of the plane sat on the sides of the template the whole length then the tapers were finished. I didn't take a pic of the process but you can see the template here http://lumberjocks.com/derosa/blog/29734


----------



## terryR

Nice jig, Russ…great one to remember!!!


----------



## mochoa

Rev. Russ? Your mean your not a hot redheaded cartoon chick? What a let down…

Cool jig! I bet the plane left a really nice finish.


----------



## mochoa

That jig reminds me of something I've seen before. I love the stuff this Japanese dude does on youtube.


----------



## mochoa

wrong video, this is the one. He uses his drill as the "lathe" motor and a plane to make it perfectly round.


----------



## Mosquito

Man, that sounds like a lot of load on that drill motor… listen to it hum and slow down… not sure I'd do that with mine


----------



## Gshepherd

Wow, 1 drill per spindle…... That drill was screamin for mercy. In a pinch I can see it but don't expect much coming from the drill afterwards. Makes you think over 100 years ago a woodturner was peddling away on his lathe if he thought about grabbin the coffin plane…....


----------



## woodworker59

Have you ever seen the guy that does the turning with his feet for the motor.. I mean his feet and toes, not a pedal or a treadle, but his feet.. its amazing.way beyond my ability.. even if they hadn't crushed my foot with a backhoe.. now my toes don't move at all, but would have never thought of using them for a lathe..
This Mallet thing has really gotten me all worked up.. can not wait to see all the fine mallets produced by such a fine bunch of Craftsman.. How about next year we all produce our version of Matthais's shop made band saw and trade them… hahahahahahaha…. I know shipping would be a bitch…Papa


----------



## Bagtown

There used to be a blind guy in Nova Scotia that would demonstrate turning at woodworking shows in Halifax.
One time a guy in the audience started verbally abusing this guy about safety issues and not wearing safety glasses. He was really loud about it. The blind guy had enough and turned around and he was very obviously blind. He said, what's wrong? Afraid I'm gonna go blind?

The loudmouth shut up and slunk off into the crowd.

Blind guy turned out some nice work too.


----------



## chrisstef

Andy??


----------



## terryR

Open mouth…insert foot?
my goodness…


----------



## chrisstef

yessir terry, giant foot in mouth there … kinda looks like Brit dont it?


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Okay, thanks to Gshepherd for letting me know this was going on.

Add me to the list, Terry!


----------



## Brit

Oii. You can go off people you know )


----------



## Jim55

Smitty-Cabinetshop- making wooden inserts for an old rawhide mallet is a great idea. I have one just like it left over from my machinist days that the rawhide is about gone.

Here's my contribution to this thread…
The wood is some old oak reclaimed from an old corral in the upper pasture. A previous owner built it from home milled 2×8 (true size) lumber about 30-40 years ago. It's darkened from blo rubbed into I rubbed into it.
I turned the handle, glued two pieces together with a liberal spread of two ton epoxy and two 3/8" pegs. Then bored the through hole and cut the square end with hand chisels. It's a press fit. If it doesn't hold I'll add a wedge but I don't think it will be necessary. The old crack lines I squeezed in "super glue" to prevent it spreading.
Looking at it I think I need to take a little wood off the faces but I don't want full flat.


----------



## woodworker59

THUMP, THUMP, THUMP, now that's a serious mallet.. more like a beetle than a mallet.. should cut mortises without much complaining… great job..Papa


----------



## mochoa

Jim that looks like Thor's hammer! I like the handmade look of the bevels on the head. Beautiful wood to.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice patina on the mallet Jim55, very good.


----------



## Gshepherd

Now that Mallet already looks like it has seen some serious action and is lookin for more….. Kinda reminds me of myself…. Gotta go get a tissue…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Final turning done, paint has been applied, we're down to final finish on the Gift Mallet. My wife and kids have been brought along on this ride, and they're fascinated we're doing this.


----------



## Gshepherd

I see a new reality show in the makings here…...

Meanwhile, Al will be back shortly after he fixes his computer…....


----------



## ShaneA

Shep? I could have went my whole life w/o seeing that! Terrible.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"If that's a 3 1/2" floppy, you're not glad to see me…"


----------



## donwilwol

Eeeoooowwwww


----------



## chrisstef

Business it the front and party in the rear just earned a brand new meaning. Al's mullet is rad.

My mallet, well the chisel i was using, got the better of me this morning with a nice clean L shaped slice across the back of my index finger. Its sharp all right. Mental note, when a chisel becomes lodged, send it home, dont tug and wiggle it out.


----------



## thedude50

I have already said I am in for the Mallet exchange. I even cleared all the crap up around the Lathe so I can do some turning. However I may go for a different design all together.


----------



## terryR

OK, Dude, gotcha on the list! 19 mallet swappers to this point…wow! This is gonna be a busy thread on christmas day!!! 

My best friend IRL is a power tool only woodworker…but, lately every time I go for a visit, I take a restored stanley plane or 100 year old Disston saw for him to ponder over…"Where's the power switch?" He always asks! 

Last week he saw one of my mallets in person…"Aw…heck…this old rubber hammer I have here is just as good" he says…while pulling out a walmart rubber mallet. yuck! BUT, there is hope for my buddy…a few days ago he requested a wooden mallet something like this…










only $100 from 3rdward.com…their store isn't online anymore for some reason?

So…yesterday I turned the head and handle from red oak…no joinery yet…I'll post photo when done…


----------



## Gshepherd

Terry, lucky for you his expectations are not high ;-)))))))


----------



## Dal300

I was out in the woods around here lopping up some oak into slabs and I lost my little 3lb miners drill hammer.

I had my .270 Winchester with me and my pocket knife and the chain saw.

I looked around to find something quick to make a pounder out of to get the wedges in so the slabs wouldn't pinch the chain saw bar.

Well, I found a dry elm branch and a piece of hickory log. I used the saw to cut the wood, my pocket knife to whittle the handle from the cut hickory and kind of round off the edges of the elm head.

I used the .270 to shoot 6 holes from 50 yards into the center of the bottom for the handle to fit and cleaned it out with my pocket knife.

The handle wouldn't fit tight and the head kept coming off on the down swing and hitting me in the head, so I fixed it by shooting a hole through the side and driving a piece of Youpon Holly stick into the hole.

It seems to have shrunk up around it and everything got tighter being in the shop.

Heeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeesssssssssssss Talley!:


----------



## ksSlim

Hip waders sugested!!!


----------



## Brit

Dallas - Glad you're heeding your tagline.


----------



## donwilwol

Dallas, I once dragged a Xmas tree home while deer hunting, cut down with the rifle. I've used the .22 to poke holes. So I can believe the mallet making.


----------



## Dal300

OK, KsSlim, maybe it was only 35 yards!

Don, I have a friend that was a Navy Sniper. He could knock the eye out of a black eyed pea at 300 yards with an old Mk III Lee Enfield and a Tasco scope.

Me? I have a hard time hitting my arse with both hands on the same day.


----------



## johnstoneb

Terry
Put me in on the mallet swap

Bruce
Boise,ID


----------



## lysdexic

One thing that has not been addressed in the mallet swap is shipping costs. I think we are up to 20 participants and that will result in a sizable chunk of change for the broker to defray.

Thus, I suggest we put in a $5 bill with the mallet for this purpose.


----------



## Gshepherd

I would think most mallets would fit in a priority mail box that is 14×12x3 1/2 tall… That is 10 bucks…. I figured Terry would draw the names and let each of us know who our Santa is and they would PM with shipping addy. So I would send for example Scotty a mallet with 10 bucks in it and he would ship me a mallet with 10 bucks in it….

Unless since Terry is the man on this deal he has to pay shipping for everyone ;-)..............


----------



## ShaneA

I guess I figured Terry would draw names, w/addresses. Then let us know who to send our mallets to. The shipping cost to send to the mallet, is what it is, just part of the deal. We just need to provide Terry addresses, he can put them in a hat and conduct the drawing.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, I sorta figured the way Shane said…I pay for shipping on the mallet I am shippimg, etc…

it will all work out unless Andy joins!


----------



## donwilwol

I figured the same thing and would suggest keeping the shipping to within region. I just had my first and last shipping experience outside the country.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, I had one of those too Don. Scary stuff!


----------



## Brit

Don't ya'll worry about me. I've sent myself a mallet and I can't wait until Christmass.


----------



## Gshepherd

*I just had my first and last shipping experience outside the country*.

I told you guys before you just can't trust Foreigners…...;-0


----------



## donwilwol

Did you turn it on the workmate Andy?


----------



## Brit

Don - Next doors dog loves to catch sticks. All I had to do was teach him to turn somersaults.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 to what Shane said.


----------



## woodworker59

Hey Dallas, the first line of your message should have read, " please put your boots on before reading" 
would have saved us all a lot of smelly feet.. cuz somebody sure stepped in it around here… It sure is nice to see all the fancy mallets that are getting posted, who da thunk we would all get so worked up over some home made BFH's… Reminds me of my wrenching days more than the woodworking.. if at first you can't fix it, hit it with a bigger f+$*ing hammer…. hahahahah Papa


----------



## mochoa

I agree that we each eat the cost of shipping, domestic shipping is flat rate, no point exchanging money, it's a wash.

Andy, are you gifting yourself a Blue Spruce Mallet? It would make us fell a lot less guilty about excluding you from the exchange? Guilt would turn to envy…


----------



## mochoa

By the way, when was the deadline for the Mallet? Was it December 5th? And were we supposed to wait till Christmas to open it?

If so can we move the deadline back to give us more time to work on it? I vote that it simply has to reach the recipient before Christmas. The first part of December is crazy for me, It will be a lot more manageable after Dec 12th.


----------



## Mosquito

Mailing by Nov 5th, I believe. And yes, wait for Christmas… should I gift wrap my package? :-D


----------



## mochoa

Nov 5th? Wow I missed that deadline if that is what you meant and not Dec 5th.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, I am with Mauricio, get it there by christmas…but push back the mail date. Shop time has been zero for me for weeks. Any extra time, would be great.


----------



## derosa

I'll be happy to ship overseas, never had an issue doing so to date and the cost isn't that bad if it fits a presized postal box.


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, otherwise what is the point of it sitting in a box for 20 days or so.


----------



## GMatheson

I'm in Canada. Am I still allowed to play swappy?


----------



## Mosquito

oops, lol I meant Dec. 5th  Sorry.


----------



## donwilwol

I just shipped 3 planes to Canada. I've always stayed away from out of country shipping, but it was a fellow LJ and just starting out. I called the UPS store to find out what I needed to do and what the cost was. We agreed on the cost which was only about $40. But then they charged him $65 when they delivered it as a brokerage fee. Besides that, even though I always double box everything, they manged to break one of them.

I'm not sure what the deal is, but if somebody gets my mallet and has to pay $65 to pick it up, they'll be pretty disappointed I'm afraid.

Everybody should have a chance, but I'd suggest we at least try to keep things somewhat local. Its the holidays and I understand not everyone will have an extra $50 for a mallet that was meant to be almost free.

If somebody here knows the ins and outs of shipping outside the country (whatever the country is) they can probably help out if needed.

Its sad something so simple get so complicated because of the hidden cost.


----------



## chrisstef

Let it be known that whomever receives my mallet also will receive the ire of my wife. Trying to wiggle out a stuck chisel i managed to gouge a nice L shaped gash in the ole pointer finger. Mama doesnt really like to play nurse … neither in or out of the bedroom.


----------



## derosa

Both ups and fedex are terrible ways to ship things as both are more diligent about import tariffs along with collecting a fee for performing the service for you. In addition they always prefer to err on the side of whatever will cost more. Because of the size usps can be even cheaper to ship internationally, the postal services usually don't bother with the fees and in this case you can legitimately list it as a gift with a 20.00 or less value.


----------



## bondogaposis

Yes, when shipping to Canada, list the value under $20 and declare it a gift. Send it through the Post Office. Sending stuff across the border is slower, allow an extra week or more during the Holidays. I don't think that the the Dec 5 date is unreasonable. There are 17 days between now and 12/5, plenty of time. If you can't make a mallet in 17 days you won't be able to make one in 36 days. Package delivery really slows down during the holidays and anybody shipping a mallet the final week before Christmas may find out that the recipient won't get it in time.


----------



## terryR

To be honest, I never really considered shipping costs as we were setting this mallet swap up. oops! And I had no idea shipping to Canada was so expensive. I also failed to factor in T'giving which falls this week…we don't usually celebrate t'giving in my house…so I forgot to consider it could be non- shop time for most normal folks.  Heck, I'll be in the shop all friggin week!!! That is my kinda holiday…

The main reason I picked dec5 for a mailing date (that was 3 weeks away last week!) was just to give USPS time to do their part…I'm a very flexible sorta guy, however. You guys wanna just mail your completed mallet on your own timing? Just, please, keep all the recipiants happy by giving them something to open on the 25 th…I mean I already KNOW I'm getting a mallet…but I am more excited about finding out which one than any other potential gift this year!

So…
How about we keep the nov22 deadline for joining the swap?
Throw out the 'mail by' deadline?
And, what to do with the single canadian member?  I dunno…But I'd hate to exclude a bud who wants to play! I guess I could fix things so he gets my mallet and I can just suck up the shipping?

Otherwise, I assume most mallets will fit in an affordable flat rate box…unless you made a hammer for Thor and it's 28" long…then YOU just gotta suck it up and pay for postage, dude!  (not you, Lance)


----------



## chrisstef

Hopefully another canucky will join the fun and we can squash international shipping all together. I vote "yea" on the Nov 22 deadline for sign ups and for shipping for 12/25 at ones own accord. No slacking and im the biggest offender.


----------



## jap

GMatheson- I hadn't thought of joining because i'm in Ottawa. Maybe if we both join we can ship to each other , though when i look at your projects, i'm sure my mallet won't be as good as yours.


----------



## Bertha

Man, you guys are out of friggin control!!! I can't even keep up to comment. I can't leave without commending Quick's seg mallet or Bruce's leather lined. Awesome. 
.
How are we arranging the swap? I'm a bit behind. I better start making a mallet. 
.


----------



## terryR

jap…come on in…that would make things easy for the americans!  Although I'm still willing to pay shipping for poor GMath…

Al, I'll work out the random array thing to see who gets to ship a mallet to whom…after the nov22 deadline for signing up I'll post the results…Yes, get busy!


----------



## chrisstef

Hmm looks like my xmas card made it WV early …. way to blow it for me Al. Thanks. Now no one else will be surprised. Stef's pissed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"after the nov22 deadline for signing up I'll post the results"

-I humbly suggest the mail-to goes out via PM, adding to the suspense. I, for example, want to be totally surprised when I open bhog's member-shaped mallet, or Lysdexic's mushroom beater, or Al's chisel pacifier…


----------



## donwilwol

I like Smitty's idea. (but then I usually do)


----------



## Mosquito

I will second what Smitty says.


----------



## mochoa

+1 to what Smitty said.


----------



## terryR

That sounds like a great idea, Smiity!


----------



## Mosquito

Heck, for that matter you don't even have to give us the name if you don't want to, we could just generic it, and have it be a surprise to those of us who are sending it as well lol. Only the person who receives it will know who it's from, until we post here… ;-)

To: 
Mallet Exchange Recipient
[...]
[...]
-

Not going to lie, this mallet swap excites me…


----------



## lysdexic

Chris. That is a damn good idea sir.


----------



## terryR

Now, wait a second Chris…

You really want me to keep all the data a surprise? It's possible.

Everyone already needs to start sending their snail mail to me via PM…

You guys want me to tell you, "just mail to Mallet Recipiant #n, with an address attached"? no names at all? But, that's no surprise for me…wah. 

...maybe I'll just get 'em ALL mailed to me! now, that'd be a surprise for you guys!


----------



## Mosquito

The surprise, then, would be us not getting any mallets  That, and we'd have double the shipping costs that way too lol

I'd be game with saying "send to this address" with no name attached. Fine by me


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It won't be a surprise to some of us, depending on where it's going. We know where folks live, for example…

PM sent.


----------



## Mosquito

I guess that's also true… I'll defer to Terry to figure that out


----------



## mochoa

I vote for knowing who I'm sending it to, but let it be a surprise for the recipient.


----------



## donwilwol

I think we all know where most of us live, and if your profile is filled out ( and it should be) we'd know anyhow. Plus, if the name isn't on the box, won't the wife think its for her? I don't want my wife wheeling no hickory thump stick painted by Smitty. Ouch.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don, I'd love nothin' better…


----------



## chrisstef

I agree with Don, my wife dont need no more than the left cross shes been blessed with. 7 years together and i still never see it comin.


----------



## terryR

Ouch…
And we probably want a real name on the box just to help USPS…it's the holidaze ya know?


----------



## chrisstef

Your right Terry. If the usps guy gets your address mixed up with your neighbors it might take them 2 days just to turn around and get back to your house .


----------



## donwilwol

My usps guy gets it mixed up WITH the name on it. Without, his head might explode. But that might help.


----------



## bhog

LOL Smitt.

I am easy either way.


----------



## donwilwol

I am easy either way.
That may work for chrisstef, but the rest of us just want our mallet!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Yeah, Al has indeed spoken of you highly in that regard, Bhog…


----------



## Bagtown

All right.
You've all inspired me.
I've had this 8 foot long piece of pallet stringer being hoarded for at least a dozen years.
This will be a Christmas present for a family member.
Rock Maple near as I can tell.
Just a coat of BLO on it so far.


----------



## donwilwol

Wow, that's some sweet grain on that maple.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy mother of badass mallets Bagtown. Pallet wood? Get the flugehagen outta here!!!! Someone get me a bib, im droolin like Don at a sausage factory.


----------



## OnlyJustME

wow!!!. never have i seen grain like that before.!! someday i hope to have a piece like that.


----------



## Bagtown

Thanks fellas.
I remember the day I spotted this pallet behind the shop.
Spent my dinner time tearing apart an eight foot pallet.
Everyone else thought I was a little strange, and cheap.
They just don't understand.

Only 7 feet left. . .


----------



## chrisstef

So what did your wife wear on your first date  ?

A very proper use of some gorgeous lumber.


----------



## Gshepherd

That sure is a sweet grain pattern…


----------



## derosa

Took the sawzall out to slice up a small log I've had sitting all summer drying out and damn if the thing didn't break. The shaft that the blade attaches to snapped in half. Puts a small crimp in my progress but I made it most of the way through the second cut before it went.


----------



## terryR

Bagtown, that's a lovely piece of maple! Handle looks nice and thick…I like it! 

Congrats on spotting the pallet…I look for hardwood pallets all the time…people just throw them away! I don't get it…

Russ, been there…done that…ruined our cheapo sawzall out trying to cut down small tress! Just too lazy to tote the 3hp Husky around that day. Now, I use a 90 year old Disston hand saw freshly sharpened for cutting up logs…well…unless I can carry the log to the Grizzly bandsaw, duh!


----------



## terryR

Only TWO days left to join the epic mallet swap! 
...keep sending me your snail mail adresses via PM as you guys get the time…


----------



## donwilwol

There are so many talented people here, so this has nothing to do with talent, but I've decided to bribe Terry so I get bagtown's, name. I want some of that maple!! And I'm not really a maple fan.


----------



## mochoa

Wow Bagtown, talk about finding a diamond in the rough. That is spectacular!


----------



## bhog

I kinda set myself up for that one Smitt.Well played Sir.

I got mine done the other day.It has checked a little and is really peaving me off.Its the first mallet I have ever turned and I am glad its going to an LJ.Had a few Ljs receive firsts from me-Al and Chrisstef (lol) so it seems fitting.


----------



## Bertha

Holy batwing, Bagtown. Friggin whiskey bottle. It's gorgeous. I wouldn't take the handle down a hair if it were mine. You could use the base of the handle as a plane iron setter, squared off a bit. BHog and Christef could use the whole handle as a warmup.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Two days remaining to sign up for the Epic Swap. Can't wait to mail the friggin' thing, really. Want to get it off my bench before I change my mind and make another to send…


----------



## Mosquito

lol I'm with you there Smitty! I'm starting to quite like the one I'm making… Still have a bit of work to do on mine, but hopefully it will be done this weekend.

In all seriousness, though, I know someone joked about it before, but what is everyone's favorite finish for a mallet? Having never made one before now, I've never had the need to finish one…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Easy.

Paint.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## jap

I would probably slap on a coat of BLO. 
But Wouldn't most finishes on a round mallet make the mallet more likely to slip/bounce to the side when hitting a chisel?


----------



## Gshepherd

I sand mine to 120 then a coat of Danish oil, then sand to 150 and another coat, then to 180 wet/dry with wax on it, 220 same, 320 same, and buff…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

You wipe a coat of wax onto the piece then sand it as if it were dry wood, wipe off excess, reapply coat of wax, sand with finer grit, etc…?

Am i close? Sorry for the ignorance.


----------



## chrisstef

As Al suggested above my finishing methods are completely different for a mallet. Glycerin, a polymer, and an antibacterial agent are my choices.


----------



## Gshepherd

Yes, that is how I do it. Remember wood itself is a antibacterial agent all by itself…. Look at the goblet I just finished done the same way…. The mallet as well.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Gshep.


----------



## Bertha

Tony, Stef is more interested in throttling his prostate than a chisel. He's got "the swap" all wrong. 
.
Mos, I can tell you what's worked best for me. I like a couple of coats of cut shellac (1/2 to 1#, whatever you like). Knock it down between coats to give it some bite with 320 to 400 or so and hit it with either 1) multiple coats of poly or 2) multiple coats of wax. 
.
My most enduring mallet has 3 coats of heavy shellac, 3 heavy coats of poly, and some wax. It's a thick finish. I get frustrated with the dry time of blo but it's a wonderful finish in the hand. I love the beeswax/turp mixture too but the smell persists forever. I think Tony's method is totally valid. I just like pretty (Sephora, for me).


----------



## Bertha

Shep, don't show Stef that goblet FFS.


----------



## Gshepherd

Al, I probably forgot that when I put that mixture on and let it set for a few minutes to soak in I would burnish it in….. I still like Danish oil, less smell…...


----------



## AnthonyReed

To be clear Al, that is not my method. I was asking for clarification about Gshepherd's method.

Don't be too critical of Stef, it takes a huge set to fly the rainbow as proudly as he does. Don't hate.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for havin my back Tony … and just in case you didnt research my finishing method ask Al to read the ingerdients on his xmas present from Scott, i think youll find them eerily similar.


----------



## lysdexic

Now - why in the hell are you dragging me into this? Stef, do you have access to my PM's?


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty - ive been known to sneak a peek when i can.


----------



## Bertha

Shep, I'm a huge fan of Danish Oil. All my major projects have been finished with it, wetsanded to 600. I really like Tung Oil too, but the stuff I have is too glossy. I refinished a patio set with Teak Oil and it almost broke the bank. Do you burnish with shavings or break out the buffer? I tear up a sock with a hole in it; one to clean, one to dip in shellac, one to dip in wax, one to buff. I'm a Hanes guy. I don't have the money for BodyArmor biker shorts like ScottyB.
.








.








.








.








.

.


----------



## bhog

^ Not true ,Chrisstef warms up with a traffic cone-loves em frozen.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## chrisstef

I think the most interesting thing about your pic Scotty is not the man boobs, the sweet split 'stache, or the white tube socks but the tan lines that suggest you wear capris. That european fashion just never caught on over here bro.


----------



## Brit

I'm worried that you spent so long studying that photo Chrisstef.

Talking of moustaches, I'm thinking of asking for one of these for Christmas:


----------



## chrisstef

U ask and ill buy it Andy. I could see you torching your workmate and wearing that get up as your guise.


----------



## chrisstef

And if ya dont know now ya know … Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## terryR

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Hey, Andy, what do you guys do today? 

So far, this is the current list of participants for the mallet swap:
1 derosa
2 scottyB
3 Gshepherd
4 Smitty
5 Mos
6 DonW
7 OnlyJustMe
8 terryR
9 Mauricio
10 GMatheson
11 ShaneA
12 chrisstef
13 Bertha
14 woodworker59
15 bondogaposis
16 BrandonW
17 bhog
18 Cosmicsniper 
19 theDude50
20 johnstoneb

I had no idea the 22nd was turkey day…my bad for choosing today for any deadline…

I'm still waiting for the snail mail address from a handful of mallet heads…so may as well extend today's deadline until sunday the 25th…so, please speak up if you wanna play…

Guys, I need your address…PM please…
theDude50
Woodworker59
Bertha
OnlyJustMe
ScottyB (you in or out?)
derosa

To the shop I must go…walnut or sapele? hmmm…


----------



## lysdexic

Yea, I am in. I finally got a start on my mallet last night. Harbor Frieght said it should come in late next week.

Seriously, no way I am missin' out on this.


----------



## Bertha

A mallet may be the gateway to ScottyB's favorite swap.
.


----------



## bhog

^ Yuck. Chrisstef's post is a for sure mud blow.

^ lol


----------



## OnlyJustME

We just might have to make this a Lumber Jock tradition. But since we will all have mallets next year maybe a Bowl swap?


----------



## Brit

Terry - We keep the world turning while you guys party. )


----------



## OnlyJustME

Thanks Andy, now i don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Bertha

The Canadians, too, Andy. I'm told that they do it in October. 
.
Hog, I'm seeing peppers, mushrooms, processed meat, and cheese. If that won't give you a sea cucumber, I don't know what will.
.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Okay, boys! Here's my first shop-made mallet after two thin coats of Danish oil. It's starting to look real purdy!










It's hard maple (some curl figure) black walnut, and purpleheart wedges. However, I will probably keep this one myself and make something different for the swap. Sorry for the tease. 

I do need some feedback, however…

1.) I'm concerned about the walnut…it's soft compared to the maple. Would you guys put something on the faces?

2.) I really like the length of this one, about 11" total with the faces set at 4 degrees. What length do you guys prefer?

3.) I haven't weighed it yet. Are we trying to aim for a certain range of weight in our swap?

Thanks in advance, fellas!


----------



## waho6o9

Beautiful work Cosmic!

Leather is an option to keep the mallet from getting 
messed up.


----------



## Gshepherd

Pretty Mallet, The walnut will be fine for strength cause if you really need to smack your chisel you should look at getting them sharpened.

As it goes for Length I am sure Stef will chime in here…......


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Thanks, guys! It's not so much a strength issue that I'm concerned about, rather that I feel the walnut will dent easily compared to the maple…and I'm afraid to test it!


----------



## Bertha

Sniper, she's a looker! I'm kind of with Wahoo. You could get some walnut-colored 3/16 leather as a cushion. I considered doing only one face. My go-to is just standard ash. Over the years, it's gained some bite. You might find the same with yours. 
.
Feels good, don't it?  Just start using it. You made this one, you can make another. It'll make it all the more special in 10 years. My favorite mallet is my first.


----------



## jap

Nice mallet Jay


----------



## donwilwol

very nice mallet Jay. I agree with Al, just use it. Give it some patina!


----------



## Cosmicsniper

When I finished it yesterday, I literally sat down in my chair just holding, caressing, and rubbing it for over an HOUR as I drank a few Sierra Nevada Pales. Had I known making a mallet was so fulfilling, I would have made one a long time ago. It was one of my better days!


----------



## bhog

^ Al does that every day with his favorite prairie dog,after "it".


----------



## terryR

Jay, that's a great piece! I know what you mean about the satisfaction of making a mallet…it's a drug I think. I've got several around the house and several in progress…don't know what to do with so many? 

But, anyhow…here's a mallet I finished today for my best friend. He found one similar on the web and requested something simple like this. 









This one is turned from Red Oak with a Black Walnut pin through the tenon joint. It certainly didn't come out perfect, but I learned enough to make the next one much better! 11" OAL. 14oz. Finish is simply orange oil and beeswax from the big box store.


----------



## chrisstef

Al you nailed it. Its my grandfathers version of antipasto. Provolone cheese, genoa, prosciutto, marinated mushrooms, olives, pickled eggplant and pepperocinis. Sea cucumber x 10. Its the grease that makes everything else slide down easier. Hog knows bout that.


----------



## BrandonW

Terry, I really love the aesthetic of that mallet. Great work! Can't wait to see what everyone has made come Xmas day.


----------



## johnstoneb

Jay
Leather will protect the face of the mallet and also the surface you are striking. All the ones I have built have been in the 11" range. If you need something longer they make sledges for that.
I really like the handle in fact the whole mallet is nice.

Bruce 
Boise, ID


----------



## ShaneA

You are on a roll Terry. That is a serious looking beat down stick.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry, nice use of wire etching on that mallet!


----------



## Bertha

Sniper, you're not alone. It's a real glorious thing to handle something that's primitive in origin. Humans have been making mallets forever and now you've made yours.
.
Terry, is that a G3 chuck? Do you like it? I've got a Technatool that I like better than my Oneway. I love the wire detail. I buy cheap guitar string but it'll mess you up if you're not careful.
.
Hog, I've graduated to rabbits.
.
Stef, the eggplant is my favorite vegetable on the planet. I like it every way possible. Never had it pickled, but I will soon.


----------



## chrisstef

Al - i suggest that you go for an italian combo sammich with the pickled eggplant on it. Thatll get the juices flowin for ya.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Hmm, never really thought of it that way, Al, but that makes perfect sense!

Another very nice mallet there, Terry!


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Darn it! I think I'd rather buy a new car and scratch the thing with my keys than to start using my mallet! When I BOUGHT my mallets, it never seemed to be a problem!!!


----------



## Bertha

Start small, Sniper. Just give a chisel a tap. I promise you that in 10 years, you'll be glad you did it. Make another, even nicer, and relegate your first to duty.


----------



## terryR

Al, yes, that's a G3 chuck from Nova. Sure I like it…but have nothing to compare it to.  I have several jaw sets that fit that chuck…but all sorta small…only opening to accept a max spigot of 2.8".

Although, it looks like I'll have to buy the next size larger chuck to hold some projects I've had in mind…think they call it the supernova? I can't remember yet…need more coffee. 

In the meantime, I plan to learn about glue chucks and jam chucks which I can make any size…


----------



## Bertha

Terry, Do you have the soft jaws for the G3. I don't even have a bowl gouge but I'm with you about needing to expand the jaw sets. I used a jam chuck the other day making one of those Penn State .50 Cal pens. I'm cranked many mandrels too hard and bent them. I like spindle work better. I would like some tiny jaws to make tiny little birdhouses as ornaments for the fam. I'm not particularly proud about turning; but start to finish in an hour or so; handmade gift? Hard to really beat.


----------



## terryR

No, I can't find the soft jaws online somehow…but I have plans in my head to build mdf jaws…

Al, I saw an ad last night from Penn State Ind for a miny 3 jaw chuck…tiny, tiny…you might like?


----------



## Bertha

Terry, I might like it. I'll check into it. You can buy soft jaws directly from Technatool. It's a bit pricey that way, though.


----------



## Bertha

Did some mallet work. It sucks that we can't post teasers. Mine's a bit unconventional but still conventional, hard to describe. This is going to be fun. 
.
I never caught whether we get to know the recipient BEFORE the mail-out. I feel like I know some guys well enough that I could direct it toward their liking.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mine's tailored to, uhm, will be loved by, well…

I hope whoever gets it will like it.


----------



## donwilwol

hmmm, I just made a plain old mallet. Hope its not a disappointment.


----------



## Bertha

I could get a petrified turd from a fellow LJ and be happy. Everything I've received so far, I generally just admire. However, Don's cherry #4 gets tons of real life use. It's just one of those weird animals like my #7 that I just like to reach for. I simply stumbled upon a frog/chipbreaker/iron angle combo that's just a joy to use. I pushed it around for about an hour last night and I really don't think I'll even need much scraping. I think I did a 25 hollow and a 27.5 secondary. Worked really hard to mate the chipbreaker, including buffing the hump (lysdexic) through 2000 all the way up to autosol. 
.
I just realized I'm in the wrong thread.
.
I forgot how fun it is to make a mallet. Unlike my current big project, there's minimal risk. Less thinking, more doing. Good times.


----------



## Bertha

Check out this cool homebrewed lathe in my local CL
.


----------



## jap

awesome^


----------



## Bertha

^agree, Jap. Looks like a pizza oven, lol.


----------



## terryR

Al, yep, you'll get to know who you are mailing your whacker to…I don't think it's smart to mail anything the next month or so without extremely clear instructions as to the recipiant and location. sorry…low expectations of the usps lately…just sayin'

I'll send out 20 PM's on sunday to let everyone know where to mail TO…

Now, if YOU choose to leave your return address off the package, that could add another surprise to the recipiant. Not sure how I feel about that one…usps again…

Love the shop made lathe! Looks like a bowl turning monster! That twin tube tool rest sure has me thinking…


----------



## terryR

...been working on mallets every day…
...gotta be a way to post teaser shots! 
shavings? I threw out a bucket of reddish shavings today, but didn't think of a dirty lathe photo…


----------



## donwilwol

teaser shot


----------



## chrisstef

If Don can tease so can I. I just prefer to do it sideways.


----------



## ShaneA

Well, I have now officially made my first mallet. Should be functional, but I will make another for the swap. I do have a question or two though. The prototype was attached with a through tenon. No way for it to slip to the bottom because of a should. In the top, I went for a wedged effect. Slight angle at the top of the mortise, cut a couple of notches in the end of the handle/tenon. Is this basic guesswork? I had no idea how deep in the tenon to cut the notches, or no idea how much of an angle to shave off the top of the mortise. It is functional, but I was not able to close up the gaps as tight as I wanted to with the wedges. Had no idea how thick to make the wedges, or how long. I was basically floundering around, like a monkey trying to hump a doorknob. So is there some sort of science to the splay or angle and the wedge depth/thickness? Anyone got any suggestions on this? Thanks.

Oh, and it weighed 15 oz, is that an appropriate weight? I was feeling like Thor for a brief moment swinging it around. It would definitely cause a headache.


----------



## ShaneA

Stef, that is looking like a back alley skull crusher…some serious thump in that one!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## Gshepherd

You guys sure are makin some shavins…. This Swap should be a pretty cool moment in all of our lives. A pinnacle moment in woodworking history which the future generations will look back upon as just as significant as the Cure for the clap…....
sorry gotta go get a tissue…......


----------



## donwilwol

Shane, your making me think of things I never think of. I'm not much of a thinker. I make the slot slightly longer than it needs to be, the wedge slightly thicker, and substantially longer. You don't need much of a taper. Did you ever try to drive a dowel into a hole 1/8" to small.

The drive the wedges home. Again, to much can blow the top apart, to little doesn't close the gap. Cut it off after.

For a crude mallet, you wouldn't even need a slit for the wedge, especially if you were using a steel edge. The slit does yep keep every thing from splitting though.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don - Best use of wooden moulding plane, for sure! Gotta be a good mallet, using that tool!


----------



## Gshepherd

Now I am truely curious how many of you guys will actually use the mallets made…. or will they go into the tool shrine?


> ?


? Remember a Pic of ya gettin down with the Mallet is still required….. Faces and fat bellys can be omited of course…...


----------



## ShaneA

Don when I was first dry fitting the wedge, I crushed the wedge, not fun trying to unassemble it. Then I did cut the slits longer and the wedges thicker, but maybe not thick enough. I was using two slits and two wedges, one closed up nice, I then added a second wedge to the unclosed gap. It worked somewhat. Now the wedges are uneven in appearance. If this is something I am giving to another woodworker, I want it be nice, and not bow my head in shame when they open it. The one I made today is fully functional, not shrine worthy however.

Is the head glued to the handle? I figure it is a cross grain situation…I glued the wedges and put a little more in, but between the mechanics of the shoulder and the splayed top, she aint going anywhere.


----------



## wormil

These are for the swap! ... Just kidding. I made these about 10 years ago. Someday I might make some pretty ones but the big whacker pretty much handles all my needs and I don't have to worry about uglying it up. The 2 smaller mallets were made for my daughters when they help me around the shop although I ended up using them more than they.


----------



## johnstoneb

Shane put both wedges in at same time and use a piece of wood on them and drive in together. Then finish seating them individually.


----------



## mochoa

Smitty have you taken a block plane to that mallet blank?

Shep, I'll definitely be using mine, I really need one so I'm looking forward to it.

Shane, cant you fill the gap with little wedges of wood the way you fill gaps in dovetails?


----------



## lysdexic

GShep, I have made only one mallet and I use it constantly.

Shane, on the tenon I saw all the way down to the shoulder. At the bottom of the cut I drill a small hole to prevent splitting.

A blog entry on my mallet illustrates the tenon cuts.


----------



## ShaneA

Mauricio, I was using a contrasting wedge, it did not even occyr to me to add one the same species as the handle…doh!

Scott, nice mallet. All the pics from the blog didnt show up in my phone. I will go deeper on the tenon cutson the next one and also drill a small hole. How did you choose a 3° taper? And how did you achieve it? Guide block?


----------



## Gshepherd

Hey Scotty is this where we say a pic is worth a thousand words?????

I did some sanding on the Mallet this eve and forgot every time I get a little bit of this certain wood particles floating around it makes me cough like hell….. I already know when I wake up in the morning I will regret it…..I am 99.9 percent sure it is a wood that no one else will use…. Being cared for by Celestial Virgins since it was a seedling ;-)


----------



## terryR

Mmmmm…love the smell of those exotic wood shavings! cough, cough, cough…I can't wait to see all the photos of the mallets on christmas day!

Lovely teaser shots so far…we need to have a group swap each year! Maybe a small bowl next uear?

I find it kina cool how we are all forming mallets this weekend. very brotherly…now I need a tissue…


----------



## Cosmicsniper

"Cure for the clap" and "cared for by celestial virgins"...LMAO, Shep!


----------



## johnstoneb

Gshep
one of the woods I am using makes me sneeze when i am sanding it. I am pretty sure no onw else will be using it. It is going to look pretty good. The grain is really wild and multi colored.


----------



## Bertha

Rick, I absolutely lust after the smallest one. 
.
Shane, if your head is dense (lol), you might be overthinking it. I've never tapered a mortise and the forces generated by the wedge will surprise you. I split a hyooge purpleheart head with a short wedge. I'm with Don, I like a long wedge; not full head thickness (Hog) but maybe 2/3 to 3/4. When you tap it in (Stef), the sound will tell you when you're well seated. On my own, I'll leave the wedge proud in case of shrinkage (Lysdexic). I'm trying something very unconventional for the swap and I hope I don't destroy it (GShep). I chose some pretty expensive woods for mine just because I had them around. I'm allergic to the wood I used for the head, so you know of my commitment. I had the big gulp going, the static filter going, and a Trend space helmet; knock on wood but I feel OK today. 
.
Although dowels make the most sense on the planet, I just don't care for the appearance. Can't say why.
.
I found this hilarious picture from when I first started woodworking. Check out the overkill on the assembly supporting this 1/2 pound (at best) tool, lol. It used to hang from a 1/2×6 inch eyelet, lol. I'm a bit more practical now
.


----------



## Gshepherd

Really wild and Multi colored reminds me of a stripper named CoCo….....

Al, I do not even want to know what you were using that for….................


----------



## Mosquito

I just got done with the making of my mallet… now on to the finishing stuff…


----------



## lysdexic

Shane and Gshep - Noe of the pictures in that blog show up for me either. Last night I thought is had to do with Safari. I am on a PC now and they still dont show. I wonder where all the photos went. Hmm. Regardless, I'll see if I can't find that one pic when I get home tonight. Its been a busy weekend/holiday.


----------



## jap

I made a mallet http://lumberjocks.com/projects/74572 your guys fault


----------



## lysdexic

Deleted - flagged by Brandon for being in poor taste. Sorry I made you queezey Bhog.


----------



## Mosquito

nice work Jap  And I'm making a mallet, and it's all Scotty's fault…


----------



## waho6o9

LOL


----------



## chrisstef

Yea but you earned hero status by removing that poor little bunny from Al. Double fister huh Scotty?


----------



## Brit

I could close up for you now Scott. I learnt to suture this week. )


----------



## bhog

^ As if…

What did I flag? Dangit now I feel like im late to the party.

Oh and LOL Al.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn it Hog…


----------



## Gshepherd

Not only is Al a fine Connoisseur of Fine Hand Tools but also Celebrity keepsakes…..


----------



## Bertha

lolol. I missed the filth. 
.
I revamped my mallet today. Dropped the cutting edge and went more traditional. Now that I've admitted failure, I can tell you what I was planning.
.
The plan was to drive a tapered brass rod from the head to the base. I was going to score the head to let it split four-ways, then fill the gaps with tiny wedges. I was going to tap the base for a lanyard. I was also going to have sex with Oprah. Grand plans, meh. 
.
Problem: I don't have either the drill bit or the lathe bed long enough for my genius plan. I also knocked off some fru-fru in favor of some manly strength. 
.
I'm insanely pumped about the swapmeet. I even trimmed the pubes.


----------



## Bertha

Shep, I miss those jeans. Still have the belt, though.
.
lololol


----------



## johnstoneb

I have finished my mallet for the exchange. I made three. Two were the same, one of those made it. The one pictured here didn't make the cut. I will finish it and keep it for myself probably.


----------



## thedude50

I thought we were drawing on the 22nd and then I got a not saying Terry needed my address so when are we drawing? I really want to know who I am making a mallet for it will change what I am making. I want the gift to suit the banger. As the Banger will need the right tool to warm up his friend.


----------



## Bertha

Very cool, Bruce. Is that paduak up top? I love your wide tool rest. Mine is frustrating me. I love how you squared the M/T before turning. I get all crooked when I try that.


----------



## Boatman53

Just had time to catch up on this thread, I sure missed a lot. I guess it is too late to join in, if not let me know. I'll see what I could put together.
Jim


----------



## donwilwol

Sign up date was pushed to tomorrow Jim. PM terry your address. Start the building.


----------



## terryR

OK, We have had TWO more mallet heads join the swap…for a total of 22! AND, more importantly for me, we have 2 Canadians now! 

I will send everyone a PM this morning to let you know where to mail to…

brrrr….It's freezing cold in Alabama today…temp is 22 at our house…not fair considering the summer heat!


----------



## waho6o9

I'm in for the mallet swap.

PM to Terry, woo hoo


----------



## johnstoneb

It's bloodwood and avodire.


----------



## terryR

OK, TWO more LJ's just joined our mallet swap! yee haw this is going to be fun for everyone!

New rule…DEADLINE to join is today at NOON…Eastern standard time…After that time I'll PM everyone with a name and address for mailing. I think the other rules were: size of 14-20oz (roughly), no closet queens, a photo of chips flying during the build (sorry, but I'm leaving out a photo…blame it on the wife's mood), and the mallet MUST reach its new home before christmas so we all can be happy, happy.

Sorry Lance, maybe you can start working on a 'blank' and size it down to fit whomever's name you get later today?


----------



## Bertha

Terry, I was unaware of the 14-20oz rule. I'll have to check mine. I'm super pumped about both the swap and the handplane calendar. It's going to be a good time for all. 
.
After it's all over, I'd like to hear how many people built a swap mallet, decided to keep it for themselves, then built a second, lol. Not that I considered that


----------



## terryR

Al, I think the weight limit is just a rough guide...not to be taken literally, dear…

Personally, I've built 4 mallets and chose the best to give away.


----------



## Gshepherd

Well, looks like it will be a good turnout on the Swap. Tis the season for Mallets….. Soon I will be off to the Monastery to the chanting of Monks and German Shepherds barking in the distance to finish the Mallet of Destiny.

The ceremony will take place later in the day at the Alter of Purification. This is to the benefit of the end user who I will not know since there is no internet at the Monastery. The ritual did at one time include Virgins, but recruiting these rare creatures at the park last night at midnight proved to be a very difficult, I think the Robe I 
was wearing may have had something to do with that.

I know many of you are woundering, What if Al, ScottyB, or Stef gets it, how do you define end user???? In the event I have to ship the Mallet of Destiny to one of these gentleman a warning label will be attached stating that the First use has to be only with the Butt End of a Chisel and not of any living or dead spirit.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, I almost made a second. I didn't weigh mine either, but would guess it's in a respectable range. Weight wise of course, build wise I didn't go as crazy as some of you did.


----------



## lysdexic

I find rules are quite entertaining to break.


----------



## Bagtown

That's the spirit Scotty. lol


----------



## donwilwol

It'll be interesting to see who gets Scott's 8lb mallet.


----------



## Mosquito

yeah… mine ended up being more than 20oz… I guess I built a mortising mallet, or an assembly mallet


----------



## donwilwol

A heaver mallet comes in handy sometimes. I have one I made a long time ago. Its something you don't use every day , but when you need it you need it.


----------



## terryR

OK, the deadline for joining has officially expired…here are the suckers who have chosen to give away their hard worked mallet-making skills…alphabetically…don't assume anything by the order of this list. 

Bagtown
Bertha
bhog
bondogaposis
BrandonW
chrisstef
Cosmicsniper
derosa
DonW
Gmatheson
Gshepherd
johnstoneb
Mauricio
Mosquito
OnlyJustMe
SASmith
scottyB
ShaneA
Smitty
terryR
TheDude50
waho6o9
woodworker59

Everyone on the list should now expect a PM from me within the next hour or so depending on satellite outages…I'll let ya know who and where to mail your gift.


----------



## BrandonW

This is going to be exciting! I didn't know about the rule of taking a photo during the production and its too late, unless I make a second mallet.


----------



## Bagtown

Looking at the order of the list, guess I came in first place, Bertha is second, and bhog is third.
The rest of you? Sorry for your luck.
Now everyone mail your mallets to me.


----------



## Bertha

^Wow! I'd be happy to receive anything from any of those guys above. Now the pressure's on, though, looking at that lineup. 
.
Shep, my good Sir, be careful what you wish for. Both I and ScottyB own cameras and if the mallet of destiny must be endured, you may have to admire its prowess. Plus, I know guys who know guys that can make calendars
.
Epicness is afoot.
.
http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090418181157/universo23/es/images/c/c1/******************************.jpg


----------



## Bagtown

aauuggghh.
My eyes, my eyes


----------



## Bertha

Brandon, even a pic of it sitting in your shop would be super-cool for anyone receiving it. I've got a bunch of pictures of mine being made, but they're all nsfw.


----------



## chrisstef

Bhog's spidey sense is tingling …


----------



## Dal300

"Take this hammer,
Carry it to the captain.
Take this hammer,
Carry it to the captain!
Take this hammer, 
carry it to the Captain,

Tell him I'm gone,
Just tell him I'm gone!


----------



## Bertha

I didn't want to out him, but there Stef goes.


----------



## Bertha

Dallas for the win.


----------



## bhog

^ LOL a fine burn Steffness.


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks for all the efforts on the epic mallet swap Terry.


----------



## waho6o9

What Shane said, yeah buddy


----------



## Boatman53

Terry what happened. Did you forget about me? And I just made a really nice mallet too. I'm bummed.
Jim


----------



## Bertha

hoo hoo hoo! I know who my secret mallet Santa is!!!!! I love the guy, too. This is going to be great. 
.
I can do a second swap with Jim (Boatman). It can even be a one-sided swap (ScottyB). I'll make him one if you send me the address.


----------



## BrandonW

You can send it to me, Jim! I'll be happy to open two mallets on xmas morning.


----------



## Bertha

Hey! This is prison rules, I called Jim first


----------



## bhog

Anybody else notice this;

Bagtown
Bertha
bhog

I think its real meaning is this;

teabag
Bertha
bhog

I mean holy crap.You cant write this stuff.Its some kind of divine message.


----------



## Bertha

It's written in internet stone. I will prepare the bag. Do you like it lumpy or batwing?


----------



## Bagtown

Lmfao


----------



## chrisstef

Try the Elephants ear Al.

I got my exchange info too, im psyched. Big ups to Terry.


----------



## bhog

Al you have it wrong.Read from top to bottom or; teabag bertha,bhog.So sir I ask you, (lol) how do you like it?


----------



## terryR

Jim, sorry about that snafu, bud. It's all sorted everyone…jeez I haven't sent so emails in the past 6 months!

I mean, everyone received MY snail mail address, right? I can hardly wait to open 24 mallets!


----------



## Bertha

+1 on Terry scamming 24 mallets, then Ebaying them for Betamax porn. 
.
+1 on Terry in general. I might spin (no pun) my mallet in a different direction. BRB checking my boy's projects.
.
This is better than Nintendo. I'm warmed up now.
.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Boatman53

Settle down now boys. Terry sorted it out (I think) Anyway I've got a victim. But if you want to do another one Bertha I'll do a swap with you too if you want, I've got another chunk of walnut. But keep in mind as I said to Terry I hadn't even turned this lathe on in about 10 years. Yes sad I know, but now that it is cleared off I might make some other things. It didn't take long at all. 
Jim
Edit offer only good if you don't post any more photos like the one above. Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Bertha

Jim and Terry, I'm happy to make a second phenomenal mallet for Jim. I'm feeling strong.
.


----------



## Bertha

Stef, Mos, Superstretch and all you IT nerds, check out the strength of that t-shirt above. I'd pay top dollar, lol.


----------



## chrisstef

Up up down down left right left right B A B A select start. 'Nuff said.


----------



## lysdexic

+1 what Jim said. Al, that pic is just painful.


----------



## chrisstef

Because youre more of an xbox guy Scotty?


----------



## thedude50

busy day. I am on the mallet plan today as I now know who the lucky guy is . I think I will try to break at least one rule and blame it on just knot knowing. I am thinking I will make something really cool.


----------



## donwilwol

knot knowing.. I love it.


----------



## mochoa

Chris, that's the cheat code for that two person shooter, Rebel Command? Ahhh, cant remember, I only played it for like 1000 hrs… Contra!

+1, big Ups to Terry for organizing the swap.

Wow, now that I know who is getting my screw handled mallet it making me want to up my game! I'm going out to the shop tonight to do a glue up.


----------



## carguy460

Damn…I feel left out…Dad came to visit me this Turkey day, we spent some time in the shop, he scolded me for whacking my grandfathers chisels with a hammer…told me I need to build a mallet. I showed him this thread and the mallet swap…he scolded me yet again for not being a part of it…then we inspected my last project, and he agreed that its best that I don't send anyone ANYTHING that I've built just yet. However, this whole thing is super cool, guys. I'm pumped to see some whacker pics!

In other news, I see that Al found my senior pic and decided to post it for all to see…damn you, scuba steve…


----------



## derosa

Sorry Al but the nintendo still rules

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Especially if you need to use the konami code for contra









geek moment for me: I actually know the name for Up up down down left right left right B A B A select start


----------



## lysdexic

WTF - Jason. Its even your thread. Next year I hear we are having a macrame swap.


----------



## carguy460

I know Scott - I suck…

I can crochet like a mofo, but my macrame skills are a bit lacking…

Derosa just made my day…how I miss the old school NES!

Anyone spent time and examined how clean a beaver can chew wood??? (that sounds bad, don't it?) Those little bastards have minimal tear out, even on cross grain cuts - I'm jealous:










EDIT: the beaver milling inspection was a result of an unproductive deer hunt…I don't go out looking for beaver anymore, ever since marriage….


----------



## Mosquito

I find it interesting that she's got NES controllers, and the light gun, but that's an SNES…


----------



## carguy460

Damn you, Mos…good eye though! I never got past the controllers…


----------



## ShaneA

Those do look to be mighty fine controllers. Just sayin…


----------



## derosa

Macrame?


----------



## lysdexic

Macrame.


----------



## moran

If you feel comfortable with it and it works , that counts


----------



## chrisstef

FYI - over at the HPOYD thread the link to the epic holiday calendar is up. No macrame allowed.


----------



## Gshepherd

Carguy, Man that was a depressing post you made but you made the first step to recovery by saying YOU SUCK….. I am sure it was not a Kodak moment when Dad was there but hey you got a whole year ahead of you to hone your skills on makin a Mallet….... Next year about 2 days before Dad comes over for Thanksgiving you can post a pic and all of us will make some big noise on your Mallet and show Dad but have tissue ready cause I am sure he his eyes will water up a bit…. We are here to help….

As it goes for Macrame or Crochet ya got me there…....nintendo on the other hand does look like I could give that a try…................


----------



## mochoa

My turning skills kind of suck too.

I turned one of my old wooden screws into a mallet handle last night. It looked great on paper. I put a little curved contour on it to make it more comfortable in the hand, put a nice domed finial on the butt end.

But then when I stepped back to look at it…. Damn, it looks just like a wrinkled schlong! Al and Scotty would have a field day with thing. Gonna have to figure something else out.


----------



## Gshepherd

Maybe the handle you have now will make for a smaller hammer…..... I would not worry to much about Al and Scotty getting excited over a wrinkled Schlong, but the nice dome finial on the Butt End surely will even these guys have their standards….. well sort of….......


----------



## bhog

^Burn.


----------



## bhog

For the nintendo I would have to say "why not".I have lathed worse.I had a 2 yr stretch(drank alot) where I didnt cull much.The only thing I am not proud of are some of the videos- kinda hard to deny…


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Hah ahahah!!! Damn you are hardcore; shame caught on video even.

Funny bastage with a fitting name!


----------



## donwilwol

My mallets in the mail. Thanks Terry for the work you put into this.


----------



## lysdexic

After I learned my recipient I've had to start over. Bummer.


----------



## ShaneA

So Scott, are you saying the mallet you first made was too good for the recipient? Or you you had to crank it up a notch for the recipient? So basically, if it was going to me…you were going to send me a branch you found in your yard. : )


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why is that Scott?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Technically speaking, Shane, it was a branch out of his neighbor's yard…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I learned my recipient and will be sending him the same mallet anyone else would have gotten: A mallet that I wish I were keeping for myself. BWA-HA-HA-HAAAA!!!!

Oh, wait… I'm not keeping it… Rats.


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, I built the mallet before I knew the victim's, I mean, recipient's name. I hope they like it.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm in the same boat there… It was just waiting for finish. I ended up going with some Danish Oil, as that was mentioned on here… Hope that works out for it. If the recipient doesn't like it, I'll give them a 100% refund, and let them send it back LOL


----------



## Bertha

ScottyB, I thought about that, too. Just stick with what you've got. If you landed a freakish master, just send it. It won't be the design or the finish, it's the receiving (which you know well). It's like a super blast to receive anything from another LJ. A branch with a crochet ball nailed to it would earn a prime position in my shop, if not my home. 
.
I swear on my soul that if I had got Stef, Shep, or Hog, the handle would be a sex toy. Fleshlight with a hard wood head? Hells yeah.


----------



## live4ever

I'll admit I didn't look through ALL seven hundred something posts, but what are y'all using to adjust your planes?


----------



## bhog

I am sending my secret victim the very first mallet I have ever turned.So I imagine they will have to hold back lol's and say thank you for the piece of firewood.But guys I would be lying if I didnt say I thought about re doing it with some super killer wood that we all would love to have,but its suposed to be a mallet swap and they need to be used not starred at.And none of the super killer wood I have was big enough..lol.


----------



## Mosquito

..








;-)

Seriously though for my non Bailey's patent style planes, I use a 5oz tack hammer I picked up locally for a couple bucks


----------



## bhog

^ LOL Al.Hell ya and you have to take a pic using it….lololol


----------



## chrisstef

Im pretty sure that that videos been done bhog . See post #756 above.

Tupac.


----------



## bhog

LOL . If you remember the story then you remember the details and it was not me…


----------



## carguy460

Gshep-didn't intend to depress, brother! However, the crochet thing is for real…I can make a kick ass afghan if you need one…dad aint proud of that either, but such is life.

Next year I will make a mallet for everyone who did the swap this year…that is my plan and my goal. They may be all pallet wood, but by golly, I'll get it done!

Unless someone wants a nice potholder…I can crochet those too!

EDIT - I should say thanks to Mos and Stef and everyone else for the kick ass calendar…and I must say that Smitty's pics are indeed gallery worthy!


----------



## Gshepherd

Hog, I totally agree with you and to prevent someone just putting the Mallet of Desitiny on a shelf to only be admired, worshiped, having thousand of matches and candles wasted thought the years sitting in the shrine I am going to beat the living $hit out of it then let the German Shepherds chew on it for a day before it leaves the Monastery…..


----------



## Bertha

Jason, I make absolutely no excuses for my traditionally feminine hobbies. I've done crochet, needle point, like to make soap, make silly concrete mosaic tiles, collect quilts, have had a manicure, like gardening, drink Perrier, like birdwatching, do all kinds of suspicious American Psycho type grooming rituals, you name it. Don't give a F. 
.
If I was really an adult baby or a transvestite, I wouldn't apologize for that either. Crochet away, brother.


----------



## Bertha

Shep, you bring up an interesting point. Do you beat it unmercifully first, so you're recipient will be more inclined to? Or do you deliver it pristine. I haven't decided.


----------



## chrisstef

Can i ship a mallet still soaking wet in danish oil?


----------



## Gshepherd

Carguy, if makin crochet things make you happy do it… Well I don't need an afghan but if you could make me something like this lets say in 36" waist that be cool….. The speedo's get pretty tight…...


----------



## Boatman53

Just have to say that this thread and mallet swap is the best. I'm having way too much fun. Got mallets on the brain and more specialized ones planned. But I have to admit I haven't turned but three things before I threw the chunk of walnut between centers for the first mallet.
Jim


----------



## Gshepherd

I will beat it like a redheaded stepchild…...

Stef, just make sure it is just Danish Oil and not some easy highway stuff…...


----------



## carguy460

Gshep - I think I can do that…don't tempt me, or I'll request pics of you wearing it posted on this thread…


----------



## ShaneA

I am/will be sending the mallet unwhacked. The first strike will be given away to the recipient. Virgin, it is the only way…but I want them to beat it up, if they consider it worthy of use.


----------



## carguy460

LOL!! Yikes Gshep! You are entering dangerous territory with that one…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That is SO not right…


----------



## derosa

Don't worry about it Al, I actually like doing needlepoint and have sewn 2 kilts and a full car interior; not to mention an endless array of buttons and really enjoy cooking and baking. My grandfather loves knitting and manicuring his granddaughter's hands, used to do it for his daughter and the FIL gets his twice monthly pedicures. It's called self confidence, do what you want because you want to and enjoy it and screw what the world thinks.

edit: I've tried to learn to knit several times due to my love of knitted blankets on cold nights with a hot wife but I'm apparently too precise in my efforts. I make all the loops too small and tight and can't seem to work around it being too focused on the little details.


----------



## Mosquito

I love to cook/bake, and I get especially creative with desserts. I also know how to crochet. My grandmother taught me.


----------



## Gshepherd

I have to admitt that I have also done some of the feminine task as well, like cooking on a grill, mowing the lawn, taking out the trash, shoveling the driveway, and even hanged x-mas lights on top of the house… So more power to ya guys what ever makes ya happy….... Happy Happy Joy Joy…....


----------



## Gshepherd

Terry, when we mail the Mallet should we give a heads up….... it is in the mail to our Benefactor considering how the mail is these days…..


----------



## lysdexic

OK - I didn't start over but I made some design changes. I cut it in half and lightened the head just so he could handle it :^)


----------



## Boatman53

Someone ask a bunch of posts ago about plane adjusting hammers. While not a mallet, I made this for another forum swap. Yes I wanted to keep it. Now I have to make another one of these too.

















Bronze head, white oak handle.


----------



## Gshepherd

Sweet… Just plain Sweet…..


----------



## lysdexic

I some point I need to learn how to do a little metal work. Awesome mallet/hammer.


----------



## Gshepherd

Scotty, brass can be turned on a regular lathe….. with regular turning tools….


----------



## planepassion

Well, here's my smasher whacker, home-made and all. It's performed well for over a year. I use it to drive my chisels and to set my holdfasts.



Like Andy, I've been adding ones mostly because I liked them. Then I've been researching what their intended purposes are…


----------



## carguy460

Brad - great mallet man! Excellent documentation of the build, too. I may try the "Krenov" style mallet one of these days…Assuming I ever get back into the shop, that is!


----------



## terryR

GS, that's a good idea…I was considering emailing my recipiant just to give a heads up to look out for the box. It takes a little surprise out of the gift, but not so much. Actually…THAT may add some excitement to the swap? I guess that will be up to each sender…how much do you trust the usps with your whacker?

You guys are into girly stuff like crochet? Oh my…Just man work for me…chainsaws, tractors, oil changes, clearing land, breaking stuff with my new mallets! 

LOL…kidding, of course…Remember, I'm a retired nurse…no homophobia here. I'm quite good at cross stitch, hand sewing glass beads on native american decorations, coiling pine needle baskets that blow folks away, general basket making, cooking, baking, and I even play with feathers! ANY job a woman can do, I can do better! Well…hang on for a second…don't take the wrong way…


----------



## terryR

What????? I can turn brass on the lathe? Where to buy the stock? Mc Master Carr?


----------



## Bagtown

Depends on the Diameter you need.
I see my HD carrys smaller diameter stuff.
Maybe check a local macine shop for end pieces. I used to give away small end pieces of various diameters when I ran a machine shop.


----------



## Boatman53

Not to send anyone away from here but there is a thread on SMC now that has a lot of good info on turning brass.
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?194705-Another-George-Wilson-inspired-hammer-thread
The hammer I made is bronze, don't try and do that on a wood lathe. Too tough.


----------



## Bagtown

Boatman, as long as you take your time and stick to files, you can work bronze on a woodlathe.


----------



## Boatman53

Files yes. Hand held cutters,no.


----------



## Bagtown

I wouldn't touch a piece of metal in any lathe with a handheld cutting tool.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the links and tips on brass! Sounds pretty scary on a wood lathe…although I see it's been done a lot.

Maybe I'll check a local machine shop…and see how much they'd charge me to turn it as well…


----------



## Gshepherd

When I got my DVR I also bought the Ornamental turning attachment with it and the Tool post for metal turning. HF carries tool post that you could put on your lathe if your getting really serious on turning some metal… One of these days I need to hook mine up and you can do some pretty wild things on it…. They did quit making it and I believe it was due to cost cause for the whole set-up with tool holder and bits, threading attachment it ran close to 1400 bucks….. It is built like a tank as it should be for that price…...


----------



## Boatman53

Ok here goes. I'm going to make four more of those bronze heads all about the same size, nothing fancy, one face crowned one flat and drilled for a handle. About what I posted above. I'm not making the handle. I will trade with whoever has something they would like to trade. Anybody interested?


----------



## terryR

Jim, I want one of the bronze heads you are making! I'm busy looking for something nice enough to trade now…cash?


----------



## Gshepherd

I was thinking a lifetime membership to LJ's,,,,, How does that sound?????


----------



## Boatman53

Terry, thanks for the offer but I wanted to do it for fun and friendship. I sure could use the money but if I start to put a dollar value to it at my labor rate people would think I was crazy. How about an old but decent chisel? Bevel gauge?
Jim


----------



## Bertha

Boat and Scotty, all my brass arrived for the tapping mallets we talked about. I got some sheet brass that I've got some thoughts about. We'll talk.


----------



## terryR

Jim, I'll PM ya…


----------



## Bertha

Shep, when I got my DVR, all I did is store episodes of Will and Grace on it. 
.
Boat, see above, I've got 2 feet of quality brass rod @ 3/4". I don't have a metal lathe but I've dying to make some tappers. Me and Scotty talked about it a long time back but I couldn't find the brass I wanted. I've had my eye on a metal lathe for a long time. Tools, no; files, yes. Sandpaper, yes. I've cut brass tons of time on my bandsaw when I didn't care about the blade anymore. I no scared. 
.
Once this mallet swap thing is over, I'm making tiny brass planeiron tappers. Then I'm going to tap Scotty.


----------



## lysdexic

WTF man. As much abuse as I get on this website…...I wonder why I keep checking it 16 million times a day.


----------



## Boatman53

One nice thing about this boat business is I get to justify wood and metal working machines. Once I started making the chain vise thingy I bought a horizontal and vertical metal band saws. Now I'm trying to find a milling machine that won't break the bank. The metal lathe I've had a long time. Didn't use it much till I stated R&D but it was always there for the odd job ( and I've had a bunch of them). Let me know how I can help.
Jim


----------



## donwilwol

I'd love a milling machine! I've got the horizontal bandsaw and just finally got my welder hooked up. I'll be making room should a good used metal lathe happen to fall into my lap.


----------



## bhog

ScottyB dont forget that youre loved…......Do you want me to have everybody p.m you an intimate message?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No abuse from this post, Lysdexic. My prescription is a heavy pilsner alongside the bench. Celebrate woodworking success that's hard-won to date, and look forward to more fun! We're all along for the ride!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Blood laced double bird salutes make feints at tender feelings transparent.

But +1 Bhog in any event.


----------



## bhog

^ Check out the deep thoughts on Tony, holy crap.


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, stop the whining. It wouldn't be the same around here without you. I say we commission Jason to knit Scotty a nice sweeter for xmas. Then when he (Scotty, not Jason) feels like we're picking on him he can put the sweeter on and feel the warm hug from his buds at LJ's.


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty - i bet Shep would give you a nice backwards hug.


----------



## Gshepherd

Scotty need a hug?


> ?


? Here ya go…...


----------



## chrisstef

Im pretty sure Al is in the middle of that man huddle … pivot man. LN bronzer included.


----------



## mochoa

Jim, I wouldnt mind having one of those mallets, I'm not sure what I have for trade. Do you need any bits for a brace?


----------



## carguy460

Whoa! I knew I would eventually get thrown into the mix here…good one, Don! Now, where did I put my crochet hooks…


----------



## bhog

+1 to what Don said, but would add that the sweater should be sent to everybody first.Then everybody could add some 'spice'to it(lol) then he could really feel the love. I would pee on it after drinking a pot of dark roast coffee.What would you do to it?

Mallet related; I sent a package out today.

Nice pic Shep…lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Same line except asparagus… maybe kiester it for the day.


----------



## bhog

^ LOL !!! Only for love right Tony?


----------



## AJswoodshop

I made my mallet about a year ago, I recently made a new mallet though. I would suggest using a hardwood, Oak, or maple is a good choice. I made mine out of oak, and used maple for the handle, just for some contrast. The best way to give the mallet some weight is to use 2'' washers. Drill a 2'' hole in two pieces, and then drop the washers in. Make sure that you drill the holes in the center. And get two pieces of hardwood that are about 7'' long, and then glue the pieces that have the weights in them down to the 7'' board.

Hope this helped!


----------



## Brit

I don't know, I missed a couple of days on here and thought Tony had suddenly become all erudite:

"Blood laced double bird salutes make feints at tender feelings transparent."

At first I thought he was stuck on 10 across, then I realised he was talking about Scott's ephemeral photo in the operating theatre.


----------



## Boatman53

At the moment Terry and Maurico are in line for two of the bronze heads I'm making. Two more up for grabs as it were.
Jim


----------



## Brit

Jim would you consider an international exchange. I'd love one of your bronze heads, but I understand if you don't want to. Let me know.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not only love Bhog; for money too, back in my drug mule days.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work you did there AJ:


----------



## Gshepherd

So how many of you guys have already mailed your Mallets?


> ?


Scotty, I agree you do take a lot of….... Oh wait….....

News Flash::::::::: Photo just taken of Demostrators gathering in front of Scotty's Home….


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bhog

^ LOL. Shep, I wish I could favorite you.


----------



## Bertha

I hope no one's mailed their mallets yet! I'm just putting the third coat of 1 shellac: 2 urine on mine. ^ I usually don't wear that necklace anymore. Hog, Shep is a sneaker. When I first met him, I thought his was a history professor or something. Boy, was I happy to learn of his filth. 
.
*Brit*, I just received some brass that'll get through a couple tappers. I've got one promised to ScottyByo (and myself, of course). If you like what you see, I'll be at the post office in a moment flat. I ordered through Amazon, waited 20 days, then ordered through McMaster and it was freakishly teleported to me. I honestly don't understand how fast those guys ship. There were tons of bronzes but the selection was too advanced for my atrophied melon. If you go to McMaster, choose an appropriate bronze, I'll make anything within my abilities for you. Pinky swear I will. 
.
Plus, on my monitor, considering Bhog's post, there is pixelated mangear, my name, and "chub" within 1 1/4 inches of each other. BRB finding some Lubriderm. 
.
Edit: Shep must have a better Google Image search than me. How on Earth could I have missed that.
.
Speaking of which, we should wager what the Mars ATV found that is "Earth Shattering". Winner gets a marking knife but you can't wager, "signs of life", lol. 
.
Because I know for a fact that Darwin was a fool and all this molecular biology is just a farce


----------



## Boatman53

Andy, no problem. I'll mail it anywhere. You are number three on the list. I worked on them some today turned the bar down to 7/8" and domed the one end. If I have time tomorrow I'll drill the handle holes. Should be ready to mail be Monday.


----------



## bhog

Just wondering if with lubriderm is it a mandatory pull down and hold(base pincher)with your off hand type situation??

Please tell me about this marking knife?How many guesses we get? Can I call hydrogen? LOL?

I sent mine already.Should hit the victim in 2 to 3 days.


----------



## Bertha

Holy crap, what should I consider the deadline for mailing?
.
The large lubriderm is a basic pump. You can dispense from your dominant hand if you want to go ghost-hand. 
.
On the marking knife, no elemental BS. If you predict stuff with tentacles and win, I'll make you a Pfeil or Hock.


----------



## donwilwol

Mine's gone too. I felt the need to give it another coat of oil every time I stepped in the shop. It was time to depart.


----------



## Bertha

Jeez, y'all are scaring me. I've got one set to pop (almost). My second is in the design phase. I thought we had until Xmas(?)


----------



## Bertha

It's OK, though, when I get scared, I go to my happy place.
.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Still sitting near the bench, the gift mallet is.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Waiting on the paint to dry…


----------



## bhog

Ok, I call a space dump.


----------



## Boatman53

Mine will mail on Monday. Getting the oil treatment now.
Jim


----------



## donwilwol

Al, how the hell do you come up with these pictures. Some of them actually burn my eyes!!

you're a sick man I say. Sick!!


----------



## Bertha

Don, when I'm on my big computer, it's so fast that I post pics that I would usually leave alone for the laziness of waiting for them to post. But on the big boy, you're all in trouble


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Bertha




----------



## Bertha




----------



## donwilwol

I just watched the Expendables 2. Chuck, Claude, Sylvester, Arnold, Jason, Bruce, what screw!


----------



## bhog

Damnit Smitt, Al found that pic of us on our day of "awesome"


----------



## bhog

Is it weird that this picture reminded me of a night with Lysdexic? (think breather)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Told you the capes looked stupid then, and they still do.


----------



## bhog

Man I almost replied; next time we will go bareback,but couldnt.


----------



## mochoa

Lol to all above


----------



## mochoa

Al what was your finish. Process again?


----------



## ShaneA

It would be more cruel than looking at these pics to mail the mallets out so soon. I will lack the will power to wait from xmas….just like when I was a kid. Patience aint a virtue of mine.

You sick photos posters can do a calender next year of the most horrible images, then give them as gag gifts at the holiday parties. Some painful stuff on display here.


----------



## waho6o9

Mallet is made, sanded, and first coat is drying.

Assemble, sand, more coats needed, and I hope to ship it
next week.

Yeah buddy.


----------



## mochoa

Al if I remember your process its 
-sand up to 2000 grit
-BLO (how long do you let it dry?)
-Amber shellac
-Wax

Is that right? If you are using BLO do you use the regular hardware store variety or something different?


----------



## mochoa

My mallet is halfway made. My Secret Mallet Santa will either love it or hate it. Hopefully he likes it.


----------



## Brit

I want some of that whacky backy you guys must be smoking tonight. That friggin' cat photo is gonna give me nightmares.


----------



## bhog




----------



## Gshepherd

Brit, then this should just about push you over the edge then…....


----------



## GMatheson

It's hard to read with my eyes closed but my mallet is in the waxing stage. Should be wrapped in ribbon and bows soon.


----------



## Gshepherd

Mine is Done, had several people look at it and they were shocked that someone would actually take this and be smackin chisels with it…....... I said that if they are true to the craft they would…..


----------



## bhog

Shep for the WIN. That pic of Chrisstef is super creepy.He loves him some cheese n onion Smiths.Notice the huge cock posed above his head.


----------



## waho6o9

LMAOROTF

Brutally funny Bhog, thank you my friend.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smitty joins the fray!


----------



## ksSlim

Smitty = +100 points!


----------



## Gshepherd

Good one Smitty,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Gshepherd

On a serious note: My guess on the Mars Atv find is that they found signs of *chemoautotrophs* form of bateria.


----------



## bhog

HAA HAAA HAAAA… We have brought out the dirty Smitt.


----------



## chrisstef

*your sick photos posters can do a calender next year of the most horrible images* - Im friggin ON it.

Hog - great burn. Can you beilive that moo moo doesnt fit any more? And im real sorry that i left that glove up your gerbil hole last time we "hung out", if it doesnt come out in a few days or so on its own, you might wanna see a GI doc.

My mallet just got its first soak in danish oil 2 nights ago. My guy will get it in xmas eve. Last second stef. More sanding and a good brazilian wax are still awaiting.


----------



## terryR

Still gotta get my mallet finished, too…just keep putting it off for shop cleaning…

When I showed my last 2 mallets to my power tool only buddy, his first response was, "Are those for display or use?"

I said Thank You!


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## Gshepherd

Yes, we could do the best of the worst 2013 calendar…..

Meanwhile, Al was checking his Home Cam and I do not think he will be in a happy mood tonight…........


----------



## bhog

LOL Steff.It came out over the holidays.

Shep thats hilarious.


----------



## Bertha

Hog, I go to 2000 grit, coat of 1# shellac, 2000, coat of 1# shellac, then to wax. 
.
I don't mess with blo on turning projects.
.
Sometimes I'll go 2000 then a turp/wax mixture, then just buff. 
.
Other times, I just say f*ck it and play Angry Birds.


----------



## bhog

Hell ya, the Star Wars one is raw.I had beat most of em 3 stars ,dl'd the jedi one and the fuxer wont play.I uninstalled it-reinstalled it and still no go.Had to start over-kinda Lysdexic.


----------



## Bertha

Bastard got my gerbil. Damn his eyes. He'll pay when I get home.
.


----------



## BrandonW

This thread is getting crazy. I do like the calendar idea. So, I haven't mailed mine yet, though it does have two coats of tung oil on it. I'm waiting for Amazon to send me the right size box first. 

Mauricio, is the mallet you're sending just a big piece of white oak?


----------



## Gshepherd

Hog, ya see how Al kinda just roll over that one pretty quick, Why you ask? He is hopeing you still think it is a Gerbil but in fact it is a Guinea Pig…. 3 times the size of Mr. Gerbil…....

Meanwhile back at the ranch…........................ All seems normal but then…......................... Ya just know this ain't going to be a good sight…....


----------



## mochoa

LOL, what's up with Al's dog assuming The Position in that last pic.

BrandonW I would never re-gift that piece of wood you gave me man! I did think about it but no, I'm using a reject Maple screws repurposed as the mallet handle. Its going to be sweet!


----------



## Mosquito

mallet packaged up… awaiting departure.


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, I was talking about this:


----------



## mochoa

Lol I would never subject anyone but. Myself to a mallet like that.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I've only been home on the weekends so i have not been able to start my mallet yet. Hope i get some time this weekend to get in the shop and start on it.


----------



## Boatman53

Bronze hammer heads will be finished this weekend. Three are spoken for, one more looking for a home. Anybody else interested?
Jim


----------



## BrandonW

I'm definitely interested, Jim. Please send me a PM to note what you're hoping for in return.


----------



## mochoa

My mallet is done, just need to put a finish on it. Going to try Al's shellac method, I like the idea of not having to wait long for it to dry. I'm loving this mallet. Its the first carving mallet I've ever made on the lathe. Its going to hurt to part with it but at least it's going to a good home.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Apologies to our Canuck friends, but for me today is Boxing Day! - putting the gift mallet in a box and sending it to my Secret Santa buddy -

I think my kids and wife are as excited about this exchange as I am!


----------



## johnstoneb

My mallet went in the mail today.


----------



## Bertha

I gave a talk today and some people came up afterward. I can say without a doubt that politicians creep me out more than adult babies. Those guys are just venomous. That is all.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Affirmative.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Someone else's mallet went in the mail just now.


----------



## terryR

I wonder how mallet sales will be online this holiday season?

Heck, I'm planning an After Christmas Sale for all the 'practice' whackers that didn't make the give away!  Gonna put 'em on fleaBay with Buy it Now prices of $5.99..


----------



## thedude50

There is no way I am climbing up on a 35 foot roof to hang lights. I am looking for a roofer or electrician that is out of work to do it on the cheep


----------



## thedude50

The wood for my third mallet will be here in a couple of days. I want my recipient to know I am doing my best work on this but I am not a world class turner. I know how to turn and am getting more time in but turning is a skill that is built by practice and awareness. You have to know the basics first like which tools ride high and which ride low you have to learn speed control. Of coarse there is finishing I hope my recipient knows I am doing the best I can and I am testing the boundaries .


----------



## Gshepherd

Nothing wrong with shellac, I put several coats on mine and some Milands wax to finish it off, The handle though I used the GF stuff to bring out the gold and saffire bling…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mallet bling… Imagine that.


----------



## carguy460

Yall know what's awesome? 24 or so complete strangers (for the most part) met online, discussed whacking tools, and decided to spend precious time and money to build and send a whacker to someone they likely don't know…though I'm not a part of it, I'm quite moved by the whole thing! If I could I would crochet everyone who is a part of the swap a nice potholder or two…

Yes, I'm a bit sentimental right now…But really, how cool is this thing yall got going on? I'm proud that its a part of a thread that I started!


----------



## Gshepherd

Well it is a guy thing, we just want to show off our wackers…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Well, time anyway. ;-)

EDIT: oh yeah, the postage thing. Forgot about that.


----------



## chrisstef

"We just wanna show off our whackers" ...

Everyone except bhog. He did that once and now hes not allowed within 200 yards of a school …. Or a Chuck E. Cheese.


----------



## johnstoneb

I finished the mallet that didn't make the exchange. I got an education. Avodire is hard to turn. It tears very easy and is a lot softer than the bloodwood. I wanted to put a bead where the bloodwwod and avodire meet. I was doig the last of the finishing cut when bam! a big piece of the avodire tore out. On to plan B. I was able to save it and it will work on my bench.


----------



## Brit

Bruce that is flippin' gorgeous. You guys are taking mallet making to new heights. I hope that once everyone has received their mallet we are going to get a beauty parade.


----------



## bhog

^Burn, lol.I was unable to counter that.Everything I could come up with was horibly creepy.Well done.

The mallet making is kinda cool.I Started on a lamination experiment I intend to try to turn.Its Black walnut and quilted maple(imagine that,lol)

I kinda wish Andy woulda been able to play.Maybe next year eh?

JohnstoneB nice mallet and omg that chicken breast its sitting on looks delish.


----------



## Bertha

*"We just wanna show off our whackers" …*
.
www.4chan.org
.
Bruce, you are an artist. Bloodwood is my single favorite wood of all time.
.
Andy, I'm always game to make something for you. No exchange needed. Just give me a project and I'll screw it up and send it to you al


----------



## waho6o9

We'll take care of our cousins across the pond.

Thanks Andy. I'll mail your mallet next week my friend.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Got the mallet handle done yesterday. Now i just need to work on my head.


----------



## Bertha

My first one is done, kids, done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Huzzah! Here's to mallet progress everywhere!

Christmas Morning is gonna bring lots of mallet pics on this thread. Can't wait!


----------



## Gshepherd

Just don't screw up and ask for the Mallet box first, open the Mallet package Last, need I say more?


> ?


?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm thinking my kids will all want me to open the mallet box first…


----------



## ShaneA

I will honestly be impressed by all those who get their mallets in the mail well before christmas, and show supreme discipline by NOT opening them till the big day. Might be more than I can handle. Cause, really, I am looking forward to seeing it all go down.


----------



## waho6o9

It's glued and epoxied up, yeah buddy.


----------



## BrandonW

Shane, if you're having trouble waiting to open up the mallet on Xmas, you could always observe Hanukkah instead, since it begins on Dec 8.


----------



## bondogaposis

Mallet # 1 blew up, couldn't be salvaged. Mallet #2 is in glue up.


----------



## donwilwol

Mallet # 1 blew up

Should the post man be concerned


----------



## terryR

...blew up? can we see it? LOL

signed and dated my mallet today…2 coats of oil so far…hope to get her in the mail tuesday…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

No sig on my gift…


----------



## bondogaposis

"...blew up? can we see it? LOL"

No, you can't see, it is too similar to mallet # 2.


----------



## chrisstef

Work completed on the mallet. No cabinet queens outta me.


----------



## Boatman53

Just thought I'd share a family portrait. I do have one more available. I was using it as a backup incase I screwed something up with the various steps and the fact that bronze is tough to turn I thought I better have a standby so I didn't have to go back and start over. PM me if your interested.


----------



## Bertha

Edit: just to say "^". Great minds think alike
.
Crosspost. Plane setting mallet. Test for ScottyByo's. Scotty, tell me what you like and don't like and it's in the mail. I'll detail the making in a boring project post.
.








.








.








.
Remember when I told all you guys about that crazy construction lady and how I went all the way up to a Senator to warn them of the danger? I went as far as I possibly could and now an innocent family had their vehicle deroofed. I've got hours of footage on my dashcam. I swear I'm moving to Scotland.
.


----------



## ShaneA

At least you tried to tell them. Hopefully no one is hurt.

Good looking stuff fellas. Good looking stuff.


----------



## Boatman53

Nice hammer Al, what are the dimensions of the head? 
Sorry to hear about the accident. 
Jim


----------



## Boatman53

Several posts up someone described putting washers in the head to weight it. I was doing a turned mallet and this is what I did to weight it.
First drill a 1" hole on center.








Then get a gnarly piece of bronze from an old boat shaft.








Epoxy it in the hole and put a 1" bung on top.








When you're all done it looks like this.








Jim


----------



## Brit

Jim - They are gorgeous. I can't wait. Your present is all wrapped up will be winging its way to you later in the week.


----------



## mochoa

Jim, those brass mallets look awesome! Cant wait to get mine. I will send your wood later this week or early next week.

Interesting how you weight the mallet, great idea.

Al, great little mallet, I live the handle too.


----------



## mochoa

I'm off to put a second coat of oil on my Secret Mallet. Its looking sweet, I cant wait for my recipient to get it. The pictures of everyone's mallets after Christmas are going to be so much fun to watch!

Since I sanded to 2000 grit I didn't feel my mallet needed a film finish, its already shinny. I went with one of my favorite finishes. Tried &True Danish Oil, added a little color to the hard maple. I'll follow it with some dark wax.


----------



## Gshepherd

Speaking of Gnarly, Al, did you get the handle design from where I think you did?????


----------



## Boatman53

All the bronze heads are now spoken for. I might do another run after the holidays, maybe a stainless steel edition I've got lots of that.
Jim


----------



## terryR

Nice photos, guys! Love all the shiny bronze…

Jim that bronze countersunk into ?walnut looks beautiful! I've had similar thoughts of pouring liquid pewter into a hole for more mass…done that a lot with knapping tools. But, no way it would look as purty as that bronze!!! Maybe I should visit McMaster Carr today?

Hell, what am I thinking? I've got SEVEN mallets here in front of me…why do I feel the desire to make another?


----------



## mochoa

Jim what are you using that weighted carving mallet for? I'm betting its not carving.


----------



## Mosquito

You could always start sending them to random people, Terry. You've got a lot of addresses to pick from ;-)


----------



## Gshepherd

Mos, it was going to be a surprise but since you asked Terry is sending a Mallet to everyone cause if he just sends a few out he knows he will hurt some feelings and Terry will not do that…... What a Guy…......


----------



## terryR

Actually, Mos, I HAD considered what you mentioned. 

BUT, all my buds are already getting mallets on christmas day…and I know that…so giving a 2nd seemed sorta lame. "Oh look, another freekin mallet…"

Now…If I mailed ya a wooden arrow with a stone tip…THAT would be a surprise! Well…not anymore.


----------



## Gshepherd

Hey Mos, that is Terry's nice way in saying Pound Sand….. your not getting a second Mallet but some other(Special) guys will get the so called lame freekin Mallet…...


----------



## Boatman53

Actually Mauricio the bronze weight set into the walnut has a maple cap over it so you don't even see it. That mallet is for the mallet swap. I don't do any figurative carving but I do some pretty twisted stuff for the boats. I did carve two spiral columns for a house one time.
Jim


----------



## thedude50

Jim, I am requesting my bronze hammer head now please pm me when it is ready to ship. And can you tell me the price I may take 2 one for me and one for my shop partner Bill.


----------



## Boatman53

Alright I'll start a list for a second batch of either bronze or stainless little hammer heads as pictured above. I will not have time till after the holidays however. Thedude50 heads the list.


----------



## Bertha

Dude, are you serious about needing a brass mallet? I can hook a brother up. PM me. Keep doing it, though; b/c I'll forget (I get a lot of hate PMs).


----------



## ShaneA

Oh my goodness!!!

The mallet arrived arrived today, oh the anticipation. I would be a liar if I said I didn't want to peek.


----------



## Boatman53

Al, I was looking at the brass mallet you made and couldn't tell if you domed one of the striking faces did you?
Jim


----------



## Bertha

Jim, I didn't dome either side; just went dead flat. If you've got your eye on it, that could be our swap. If you want to break the 20oz rule, I'd be happy to make you another.


----------



## Boatman53

Thanks Al, but I'm not fond of the longer head and shorter handle not really sure why. When I made the handled one posted way up there I thought it should have a short handle but it just didn't feel right. It ended up about 11" overall. As to the trade you're getting a walnut one, I'll be happy with whatever you send. It's a sad fact that this is the most fun I've had in a while. Little money, big anticipation.
Jim


----------



## bhog

LOL ^ Hey there Jim…. PSST its supposed to be a suprise


----------



## Boatman53

So far all he knows its made of walnut with a bronze core. It's not the secret Santa swap. I've got another victim for that.


----------



## OnlyJustME

If we don't celebrate christmas like other people, do we have to wait until the 25th?


----------



## mochoa

Then wait for Festivus!


----------



## ShaneA

Festivus, for the rest of us.


----------



## mochoa

Lol


----------



## BentheViking

just found a good piece of hickory that I'm gonna save to make a mallet at some point…excited, but no idea on the dimensions…not sure what its called but im thinking more of a "thor style" and since I don't have a lathe, possibly buying a replacement handle and then adding it in. any tips on the LxWxH on the head?


----------



## waho6o9




----------



## BentheViking

wow thanks for the quick response wahoo. Im going to possibly have enough wood left over to try and make the handle too!


----------



## Boatman53

Nice drawing waho. Did you do it? Have to admit I copied it to a folder. Damn what is it with mallets. Too embarrassed to show my first one made 35 years ago, but it's still working.
Jim


----------



## waho6o9

Your welcome Ben, nothing like a good piece of Hickory for a great mallet.

No Jim, I got the drawing off of Google Images. A lot of good ideas for 
mallets there as well. LOL, I'm sure most first made mallets aren't the best 
lookers Jim. Mine is comical as all get up and go.


----------



## Mosquito

I hope my recipient doesn't think my first mallet looks bad… I tried lol


----------



## Boatman53

Maybe after the Christmas show and tell we should all bring out our first mallets if they are still around.


----------



## BentheViking

i hope my first one turns out alright enough. and my piece of hickory is very light and bland colored, but hey free mallet wood is free mallet wood!


----------



## waho6o9

Here's one of my first with a 35mm European hinge cutout on it.
I've used it to test router bit depths, and really put it through some 
difficult paces and it's still holding up.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"nothing like a good piece of Hickory for a great mallet"

I've heard that before, and I believe it !


----------



## ShaneA

Priceless Waho, multi purpose whacker….the hinge cutout is awesome!


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you Shane.

Smitty's got it going on, yeah buddy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's alot of truth in 'worrying' that our mallet recipients like what we've done. Lots of subjective in these tools, I think.

I like the thor image you found, waho!


----------



## waho6o9

Sure looks like it will make a good persuader.


----------



## ShaneA

If cant fix it/persuade it with that mallet…you got an electrical problem.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^lol


----------



## Boatman53

My swap mallet arrived today, thanks Chris. So the torture begins.


----------



## mochoa

A coat of wax and my mallet will be done and ready to send out!


----------



## helluvawreck

Very nice looking mallets; congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## bhog

Jim-my bad ,was thinking you were talking about the swap mallet.I was still asleep I think.


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## Boatman53

No problem bhog it's hard to keep up.


----------



## OnlyJustME

My wife tells me a box arrived for me today!!! Must be my mallet!!!! Can't wait til the weekend (when i get home) so i can shake the box and try to guess what it is. lol


----------



## waho6o9

My mallets have been shipped.


----------



## Birks

Ok, this thread made me do it. I wish I could have participated in this awesome swap, it sounds so fun! Here is my first made of ash and laurel:


----------



## BrandonW

Nice one, Birks. If you feel left out in the mallet swap, you can always mail me that fine mallet you posted.


----------



## Gshepherd

Birks, that is a very nice Mallet there…... Nice job…..


----------



## terryR

Birks, that's a great looking mallet! I love the contrasting woods…and the matching end grain on the head. I'd like to make one similar to that shape one of these days!

Here's no.6 or 7 for me since 'some dude' started this addiction…I mean, this thread…









Turned from Curly Maple and slightly curly Walnut…the handle has another 1" tenon extending 3" into the head…sealed with TiteBond3. Finish is that Orange oil and wax from the big box store that I'm starting to really like! 14" long…14oz.

No, I don't have a mallet-making problem…I can stop anytime…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice Birks.

Which "Orange oil and wax"? That is fantastic Terry.


----------



## Gshepherd

Terry your one Mallet makin fool and I love it…... When I saw that mallet I thought it was mine,LOL…...

Titebond3 I do not have a warm and fuzzy feeling for some reason cause of the impact the mallet will take and I wonder if over time it will crack vs using epoxy…... But you do not know until you try though…. The Tenon makes a nice clean joint…... On the Exchange Mallet made here at the Monastery over the watchfull eyes of the Shepherds I went with a blind wedge as well on the handle. Curious how it will hold up….. Makes me wonder if 6 months from now if the Mallet I made breaks if my Mallet Buddy will let me know?


> ?


?

I sure hope so cause I really like to know if that 1/4 tenon will hold up….. LOL


----------



## Brit

Another beauty Terry. I think you were a turner in a previous life. By the way, if you think you're in danger of contracting malletitus, just hollow them out, fill them with rice and call them maracas. That's what this old woodworker did and he's never looked back. Free drinks all night. )


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Always with sage advice.


----------



## langski93

I wish I could say I made it, but I did not. Bought it cause I just thought it was so cool. Apologies that the views are reversed. I was not standing on my head.


----------



## Gshepherd

Langski, Great lookin Wacker there….. Snakewood and Maple?


----------



## langski93

Thanks Gsheperd. It's been awhile, but it is Maple and I believe the second wood is Lacewood.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Langski and Birks, those are very nice whackers!

And Birks, I love that gauge! Nothing like a double wheel Stanley, I always say. Well, actually, I've never said that before. But, I do love it!


----------



## thedude50

Thanks Al I got two coming from Jim no need to be greedy


----------



## donwilwol

some really nice mallet on this thread.

Andy, I like the free drink idea.


----------



## bhog

Nice beaters guys.

I agree with Andy about you Terry.I almost cussed at you because I like that mallet so much.Nice work bud.


----------



## Birks

Thanks all! 
Good call Smitty, an old 98 mortise gauge. I love it! Pins on one end and wheel scribes on the other. Can't beat it (oh yeah, I went there).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It can be beat… Just add rosewood and a C-note (as in, add 100 to the model number), and you have a #198…


----------



## Birks

Oh dats nice. I think you just volunteered yourself to start a "marking gauge of your dreams" post….lol
"can't beat it" was a very bad pun but I just couldn't help myself….


----------



## lysdexic

Finally finished constructing my mallet for the swap. I've decided that I like it so much that I am going to keep it. Thus, withdraw me from the swap. I am keeping mine.

It is perfectly imperfect.


----------



## lysdexic

.......................Just kidding Bhog. Geesh.


----------



## johnstoneb

That's why I made two. I kept one for myself


----------



## lysdexic

Bruce, I wish that I had done so. The mallet that I made is a refinement of an older design, as such, is more desirable.


----------



## mochoa

I'm feeling the same way Scott. I just finished mine, its unique, and I don't know if I"ll ever make another one like it.


----------



## lysdexic

If I swap this mallet instead, do you think the recipient will be suspicious?


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, I made two as well. They are the first two mallets I had ever made, hopefully it doesn't show. I can imagine that I am going to make out like a bandit in this scenario, given I have seen some of the prototypes my sender has made…they were all pretty friggin' cool. So I kind of feel sorry for my recipient.

The mallet swap is awesome, no matter what. We will need to some other type of swap in the future, if everyone feels this is a success.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane, I think I remember that there was a TV show about swapping. Dang. I just can't remember the name.

Oh - now I remember.


----------



## Bertha

Whoa! Lang! Who makes that mortise chisel? The head of that mallet is outstanding.
Boat, I'll make yours of all wood, since you have all the metal you need.
I get it, long handle. Yours will be constructed today. My secret Santa's will be mailed today.
.
Wife Swap…
.


----------



## terryR

Yeah, this mallet swap is a big hit!

So…next year, a WIFE SWAP?

Oh my…


----------



## Mosquito

I'll have to get married sometime next year then…


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Wife swap? Nah, I wouldn't want one back!


----------



## Mosquito

lol, nice Jay


----------



## mochoa

I just dropped my mallet in the mail. Mi wise wife suggested I send it sooner rather than later. I was getting too attached to it. USPS says the recipient should get it on Saturday!


----------



## AnthonyReed

The recipient is either close or the USPS is lying


----------



## BrandonW

I'm banking on close because that would be me. Mauricio, I'd love to be the lucky recipient of your mallet.

I also got mine in the mail today, finally. The estimated delivery date is Dec 13.


----------



## chrisstef

OG Scotty B - id take the smiley faced mallet in a heart beat. Babystef would go hog wild in the shop. I hot him his first stuffed tool set (easy Tony) for xmas. It would be most complimentary.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not sure you'd want babystef to do anything that bhog would do… anywhere


----------



## bondogaposis

My mallet went out today.


----------



## bhog

LOL I am actually quite civilized most of the time Mos.But since we are all friends,I let the caveman come out.

My wife is pretty damn good looking.But sadly wont let me swap her.


----------



## Gshepherd

Today was the day for the Mallet of Destiny to be mailed. All rituals were preformed flawlessly. Today all the planets were in perfect alignment and no photos were taken as to not disturb the life force it has which is only reserved for the end user…... A very good day,,,,,


----------



## donwilwol

My wife is pretty damn good looking.But sadly wont let me swap her.

She was watching….....right?


----------



## BrandonW

Perhaps she'll change her mind when she sees the quality of that mallet you receive in the mail.


----------



## Gshepherd

Hog,
My wife is pretty damn good looking.But sadly wont let me swap her.










*Just Sayin….....*


----------



## mochoa

Tony USPS is probably lying then because it's not super close, not that far either really. Sorry BrandonW.

Man a lot of mallets got shipped out today looks like, cant wait to get mine.

Shep, I like that tool chest. I wouldn't mind a small one of those to sit on a counter for small tools. I really like the one Tommy Mac does in his show, and the current issue of PW.

I'm not even brave enough to make a joke about wife swapping for fear of my old lady looking over my shoulder. ;-)


----------



## Gshepherd

The chest is actually a midsized one just for small tools….. Chest Dimension: 22"W x 19"H x 11½"D


----------



## bhog

Nope she wasnt looking,and nope its a no go on the chest its nice and all but …

What if she uses the mallet?

Would possibly consider a partial trade (a rump rub) for like 500k bf of figured maple…lol


----------



## Gshepherd

Good for you Hog,,,,, Your wife be proud…....


----------



## ShaneA

Hog, I think you technically crossed the line into pimping…500k bf of figured maple, that is an expensive rub.


----------



## bhog

^ lol Shane, But if she pisses me off it may drop to 50k.


----------



## hhhopks

Late again.
I would love to be part of the exchange.

Anyway, you guys got me motivated.
Since I am short on time, I might send something like this. Works great, but the grip needs improvement.









With a bit of time, I would make the improvement.









It is Hedge (Osage Orange). 
9" L, 2-3/8" D & 12.1 oz W

Maybe next year.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice mallet HHHOPKS.


----------



## mochoa

Dang HHH, that would have been a nice one to throw into the mix. That came out of a firewood pile? does Osage Orange grow in the states?


----------



## hhhopks

Yes, 
South, mid-west….....

Trees are used as wind break in farms. I doesn't grow very straight and not very tall.
Wood used for bows (archery), fence post.

It's kind of strange. Hedge => firewood, Osage Orange => exostic wood. Check it out on Ebay.
It is dense (slow growing trees), insect/rot ressistant and is considered to be great firewood ($160-$200/cord). I got a trunk load, hand picked from a firewood dealer for $20.


----------



## ksSlim

I'd bet some of those in need of exotic wood MIGHT be interested in helping side trim some hedge rows.
Dec.- Feb. is a good time to trim. Sap is mostly down, cool enough, shouldn't break a sweat. LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

In my neck of the woods (So. Ill.), we call the 'fruit' of Osage Orange trees "hedge apples," and older folks used to put the 'apples' in their root cellars to ward off insects.


----------



## ksSlim

If ya look close inside the hedge apples, there are lots of "seeds". One could market the apples as insect repellent and "grow your own" exotic lumber. Bois d' Arc makes excellent handles.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am told the same thing by family in northwest Missouri, Smitty.


----------



## AnthonyReed

My Dad brought a small slab to me last time he came out:









It is pretty wood.


----------



## mochoa

If I got a nice chunk of that stuff I'd love to make a plane out of it.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Looks very similar to black locust and much the same properties. Black locust gets dark when it cures though.

I would never swap my wife for anything, so you guys are out of luck.

I like the #98 better. Not as clunky looking and less room taken up on the bench or in a drawer.

More good looking mallets guys. Really like the lacewood. i'll have to get me some of that.

I'll be finishing my mallet this weekend.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Funny enough, he also brought some black locust:










And i would trade my girlfriend for a stick of chewing gum…


----------



## OnlyJustME

Had some black locust sitting around for about 6 years and turned a mallet for my dad out of a piece. VERY hard wood. Should have resharpened the chisels several times.


----------



## thedude50

Well my second batch of wood should be here on Saturday and I will try one more mallet. Then I will have to do something else as Christmas is looming and my guy will want his mallet. I have never had such a bad week on the lathe the damn mallet was almost done when it went flying off the lathe and crashes onto the wall all ********************ed up what a bitch .


----------



## OnlyJustME

Dude this is a family friendly site. please edit the language. thank you


----------



## terryR

You guys…Osage is also the number ONE domestic wood for making wooden bows! without equal…it is…

search google for prices on osage bow staves…and you may re-consider that toxic firewood!

nice mallet there, hhhopks, should last hundreds of years!


----------



## Bertha

Shep, you need to stop, bro. This beauty is cutting into my efficiency. 
.
I'm a vulgar dude in real life, but every time someone uses anything remotely like a curse word, I get blocked at work. It's too late for me, but Matt do have a point. 
.
Just disguise it like 2 Chri$tefs/1 cup.


----------



## mochoa

I got my brass mallet head from Jim yesterday. This thing is sweet! Cant wait to make a handle for it. Thanks Jim!


----------



## bhog

^ Nice gash there maur.


----------



## Bertha

That is gorgeous. Jim, are you chucking these and rounding the heads? Are you doing it on a metal lathe or a homeboy lathe? Are you grit polishing or buffing. What diameter mortise are you drilling and are you doing it on the drillpress? They're absolutely stunning. I'm going to start shortening mine, having seen this.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Boatman53

Thanks Al, yes they are turned on a metal lathe. They are old boat shafts that got bent. This particular one was 1" but with a lot of surface crud/corrosion so I turned it down to 7/8" diameter. I did two hammers at a time so the stock was 5" long. The outer ends were then given a slight dome turning the two cross slide handles at the same time. Then the bar was cut in half and faced on the lathe square. The blank was then sanded on the lathe up to 600 grit wet/dry paper. Since I was doing a bunch I made a jig for drilling for the handle. Just a piece of wood with a common centerline and cross drilled. Then set up and drilled on an old drill press that is slowed way down. It has a step pulley between the motor and quill.








Then it was off to the cotton buffing wheel. It was a fun diversion and I have a couple more to do after the holidays, and unless I get some more shafts I most likely will not make any more. I did this for fun and trade so I didn't keep track of my time but would most likely be shocked at the time if I kept track. That is why I didn't want to equate it ti dollars. I'm rambling so I'll stop here.


----------



## BrandonW

I received mine yesterday too. It is absolutely beautiful. Can't wait to make a handle for it.


----------



## Bertha

Boat, I can only imagine what it's like to see that clean metal emerge from the crud. I made a lot of progress on your mallet today. Long handle. I hope you like it.


----------



## Boatman53

Thanks Al, yes it is pretty cool seeing that shiny metal be revealed. I love it when I can get one long strand of metal from the beginning of the cut to the end.


----------



## BrandonW

I made a handle for my bronze hammer. I went for a more simple, classic look. Shaped it with a spokeshave. Walnut handle with an oak wedge.



















Thanks again to Jim (Boatman) for the hammer head.


----------



## donwilwol

It looks good Brandon. I like the classic look.


----------



## Gatorjim

I finaly bought a lathe its just a HF mini but you have to start some were. With all the nice mallet's I figured why not make one for my first project so here it is. The head is 2 1/2" round 6" long made of ash. The handle is 1 3/8 round 10" long made of oak. Gunstoctk stain with a couple coats of polyurhtane. It weighs in at 14 3/4 ounces.


----------



## ShaneA

The world is experiencing a boom in mallet populations. Nice stuff.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice mallet Gator Jim. I have a HF as well, and it sure is fun.

Clean looking hammer Brandon.


----------



## chrisstef

Every turned mallet i see inches me closer to buying that hf mini lathe. Well done gator.


----------



## Gatorjim

Thanks chris I am having fun with it. I did buy the HF tools for it and like the reiviews have said they dont hold an edge very good. I need to learn how to sharpen now.


----------



## derosa

I've gotten to the point of applying finish to mine, looks like it will hit the post office on Mon, now I've got to jump on some rocking dinos for fri's X-mas giveaway. Eventually I need to start on actual family gifts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is beautiful Brandon. Sleek and subtle; very nice. You've done justice to Jim's fine work.


----------



## lysdexic

+1 what Tony said. Just so I understand, there is no taper to the hole in the head? The handle is wedged into a cylindrical hole. Yes?


----------



## mochoa

Bhog, that gash isn't even from a woodworking tool. I was changing the window motor in my wife's van and cut myself with a plastic clip! I havent gotten cut with a WW tool in a while, its always plastic or sharp edges on wood that get me.

Jim, this mallet is even cooler now that I know it was once a part of a boat! Thanks again! I've been walking around for the last two days with the thing in my pocket, just rubbing on it (easy Al) ;-)

Brandon, you work fast man! I love the handle, I was thinking of getting fancy and trying my hand at some offset turning to make an oval handle but your's looks so much more simple. If I really wanted to turn it on the lathe I could start with a rectangular piece of wood and turn a round tenon on it…. I like the walnut. I may go with that, let me see what else I have laying around, I need some special dark wood for this mallet. I wish I had more of that jatoba you gave me laying around.

Gator, nice mallet man!


----------



## Gshepherd

Well, it was a good day I see…. Another Mallet Maniac soon to be born…...Good Job Gator…

I got a box in the mail and I was lucky enough to get the holy grail of Mallets….. The box smelled like Bengay and return addy was a guy called Schmitt…...The girls wanted to take a peek but I did not let them…


----------



## mochoa

Scott, the whole is slightly enlarged at the top for the edge to have some room to expand.

Shep, you got the painted mallet we've all been waiting to see!


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks for the comments, guys. Welcome to the club, GatorJim.

Scott, there is actually a taper in the whole so that it could be wedged in place. Jim really knows what he's doing!

Mauricio, if you want, I have plenty of jatoba and you're welcome to another piece if you want to pick it up. I only used the walnut because I already had a piece of scrap the perfect size for the job.


----------



## lysdexic

I received my mallet in the mail last week sometime. I am entertaining having my wife rebox it and then using the box to send my mallet. That way the return address would lead to a bit of confusion.

I did some experimentation with my mallet. I hope the recipient will approve. Making a gift generates angst for me. I can live with my own mistakes but to wrap them up and pass them on is altogether different.


----------



## lysdexic

I wished that I had chimed in sooner when Jim made his kind offer for the Bronze.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am not sure if it is all of Al's pictures or not but i am feeling all Downsy with anticipation to see everyone's work.

Such an utterly cool event; the exchange.


----------



## Gshepherd

Hey Scotty don't feel bad I offered a lifetime membership to LJ's and got a cold shoulder…..


----------



## lysdexic

Tony don't let a little trisomy get you "down".

Seriously, I am sure that I am not the only one who wishes they could keep the mallet that they have made.


----------



## ShaneA

Scott, I think giving my woodworking as gifts is one of the best aspects about the hobby. However, giving a ww gift to a fellow woodworker was/is a little frightening for me as well. Especially because I had never made a mallet before. Instead of making 2, I should have practiced and made a dozen. I just hope it is acceptable and used some in the future.


----------



## Boatman53

Thanks guys for all the kind words. Scotty it might not be too late. I will be doing some more after the holidays, I guess the the bronze runs out. I think I have enough for one more. PM me if you're sorious, 'cause I am.
Yes as Brandon said the round hole is flared just a bit so the wedge spreads the handle and locks it and prevents it from rotating. The flair doesn't go the length of the hole.
That handle looks good Brandon nice job and fast.
Jim


----------



## Boatman53

Hey Shep I didn't think you were serious. You should have PM'd me.


----------



## Gshepherd

False Alarm, Smitty just broke the bad news to me, I got the moulding plane in the mail not a mallet…. I'll go crawl in a hole now…...


----------



## OnlyJustME

Twas I that received the coveted Smitz package.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I hope you like it, Matt!


----------



## terryR

Nice mallet, there, GatorJim! Welcome aboard the mallet train. There IS something downright fulfilling in making a striking tool…I have caught the bug pretty badly!

Brandon, love the walnut handle…been thinking of something similar for my bronze head…

Damn, missed my own mailing deadline…gonna drive to the city tomorrow so I can send out my mallet FedEx. This swap is getting larger than life!!! Gonna be tough to beat it (pun) next year!

OnlyJustME…congrats! What would you take in trade for the Smitty mallet?


----------



## Bertha

Brandon, you've executed it perfectly. The almost imperceptible wavy lines are perfect for that tool. It's glorious. 
.
Gator you don't need a great lathe to make a great mallet. I love yours. I usually bash stains but what is it about that gunstock color that I love so much? Great job, Gator.
.
I literally spit out my Silk Natural fake milk mixed with Splenda and a mint leaf served from a Le Creuset demitasse when I read Shep callout Smit on the BenGay. We need more of that. I got a letter from Lysdexic that had that distinctive smell of metronidazole. 
.
Jim, never admit you've got a metal lathe around here
.
ScottyB, you; I thought we weren't supposed to open them yet? wtf? Scotty, I'm totally with you…totally with you. I just finally f*g boxed mine. What kills is that I really respect the recipient. I considered banging it unmercifully, so I knew it'd see use. I'm worried the handle will split (not the end of the World). 
.
It's like Valentine's day and I hope that he likes it. You remember that feeling well, ScottyB, I know it. "you think Mark will at least kiss me on the cheek?", you used to whisper. Good memories. ScottyB, that chromosomal comment was out of line, as were my pics. I have Turner's, so I don't feel so bad about it. And you're right, I'd like to keep the mallet I made but I wouldn't use it. My swapper is very unusual and I hope multipurpose. Not really for hauling off on framing chisels, though. 
.
This all makes me so nervous. I've got to get to the friggin post office. Tomorrow.


----------



## Bertha

After the mallet frenzy is over, there's always the marking knife swap; just sayin.
.
Just friggin sayin, ffs. Maybe next xmas.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

These forums have been driving me to the urban dictionary on an almost regular basis lately. Must keep up somehow, except when it comes to Silk Natural fake milk mixed with Splenda and a mint leaf. I'd rather not play in that space, just sayin'...


----------



## chrisstef

Im with ya Smit. Sunday mornin at Al's ….








Even the hamsters get breakfast.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## bhog

Getting downsy sucks.lol

I can relate to the inadequate feeling too I aslo sent out a first .I doubt anybody but ScottyB would put their nose up at it.Luckily my recipient is a caveman.

Al you could have left out the mint leaf but I know you were painting a picture.Why did the pic in my head see you doing it in a pink robe?Fluffy one too.


----------



## Gshepherd

AL,
It's like Valentine's day and I hope that he likes it. You remember that feeling well, ScottyB, I know it. "you think Mark will at least kiss me on the cheek?",

Well in Mark's defense I really would not hold it against him, cause who in their right mind would?


> ?


Al, did get carried away on Valentines Day…....


----------



## lysdexic

Al, you are right, that comment was out of line. But you know, I don't get mad when you make fun of my Prader-Willy.


----------



## bhog

Heres my 2nd turned mallet.










Im still messing with it but thought I would share it.Its curly and quilted big leaf,and black walnut.Don I know now what you meant about that stuff (quilted) being a PITA to turn.Thank you and sorry…


----------



## Gshepherd

Look at the Hog go….... Now that is a pretty Mallet…..


----------



## ShaneA

Looks good from here Hog.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The figure in the handle is gorgeous. Nice work Hog.


----------



## chrisstef

Sure thats walnut and not a skid mark from your test fitting Hog? Lookin sweet!


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys and Lol Stef.I wasnt going to say anything but ya I penetrated Stef with it.

Ask and ye shall receive.^


----------



## chrisstef

For realz that mallet is sexy. I really like where you squeezed tighter in the center of the handle and the walnut slims down to a tight line.


----------



## Bertha

Scotty, at least I bought that helmet for you and a padlock for the fridge.
.
I'm trisomy one. Three times the primary member. Veins thicker than my ankles. 
.
Skid, huge lol. Hog laminates in the sigmoid. Little dab of gorilla glue, squeeze them together, umphh good gracious, wait 10 minutes, done. Nibble off the foam, good to go.
.
Even that made me sick. 
.
I read it again and it made me sicker.
.
I finished my 2nd mallet today. It's not the making; it's the friggin mailing. How do you guys get stuff out? I've got one post office the size of ScottyB's vault and it's hardly ever open (irony obvious).


----------



## Bertha

*I wasnt going to say anything but ya I penetrated Stef with it.*
.
Just all in. That's sig worthy. Forget cryptic, just say penetrated.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice hog. It'll be interesting to se how that works for a mallet.


----------



## bhog

LOL guys.Al I had to goodle sigmoid,double laughs.

Don, ya I made it for sexyness.Its a little on the light side so a carving mallet it will be.I should probably fill the head though.


----------



## Bertha

*I should probably fill the head though.*


----------



## Mosquito

Al, I disagree, happily…









Back yard, as of this afternoon


----------



## Bertha

goodness. I bought a snowblower and I've yet to see more than an inch.


----------



## bhog

^ LOL

*Twas I that received the coveted Smitz package. *

I waited as long as possible.How the hell did that make it through you guys filters?I saw that and got caught loling by my wife.

Also Al I havent had any problems with the Gorilla wood glue.No foaming with it,its not that other stuff you have to wet etc.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Al, I just drove back from my parents' place in that snow. 12" and counting… only took around 45 minutes (for 35 miles, no complaints) Very nearly had an incident in the parking lot of my apartment, though… someone (while staring out their window at me) backed out of their spot right in front of me… had 'em all lockin' up trying to avoid that… and he kept going too, which "annoyed" me…


----------



## OnlyJustME

I was waitin for some one to spike that set, bhog. Nice lookin mallet. if the first one was that nice, it will have one happy owner.

Mos, didnt you know? that was his parking lot and road. *You* have to yield.
Takes all my anger management training not to run those awholes off the road into a pole.


----------



## carguy460

Just spent a week in Chicago…missed alot of posts! However upon returning home, something about this site inspired me…seriously, the guy who starts a mallet thread hasn't even made a mallet? What a slacker! So…hardwood on hand happens to be some white oak pallet wood…










Pretty twisted stuff…better bust out an old plane to "mill" it to dimension…










Maybe use the old miter box to trim to size?










I see that I will need to adjust a bit to make a tight joint for the laminated head…










Slap on some glue and clamp like hell…










And thats all for tonight! At least I'm in the shop, right? After clamping up the head, I realize I probably should have cut my mortices for the handle before glue up…oops! I guess I get to learn how to use my chisels now!

Carry on with your previously scheduled locker room humor and gorgeous mallets!

EDIT - I should add that during my time in Chi-town on business, I did get the chance to play a short acoustic gig with a buddy at the Revolution Brewery downtown…if that wasn't enough, the stars aligned and we got to play a set at Toby Keith's "I Love This Bar" O'hare…ok, not huge stuff, but pretty cool for this ***********************************!


----------



## terryR

bhog, that's an awesome mallet! Looks like you spent lots of time laminating…sweet maple!!!

Jason, welcome to your own thread, bud! LOL


----------



## Mosquito

'Stef, yeah… that's why I always just assume that anyone else I see driving has no brain, ever. It works out better for me that way  I mean, if I was backing out, and saw someone *not* stopping on a snow covered surface, I would quit backing out of my spot, but that's just me (also, I always back in to my parking spot, so I wouldn't be backing out in the first place  )
-

Nice looking work so far Jason!


----------



## Brit

Snigger, snigger. Al said he's yet to see more than an inch.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Supplements will do that to you, I hear.

Need some Bengay, Al? Shep can send…


----------



## bhog

^ He is getting better with the burns.Well done Smitt.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm told a mallet-sized present via USPS arrived today… SWEEET!


Is it Christmas yet???


----------



## chrisstef

Gonna be a long 2 weeks Smit ….. who's gonna be the guy that stays up until 12:01 Xmas eve and opens his mallet?


----------



## BrandonW

I'm totally that guy. Luckily mine hasn't arrived yet, so I'm not tempted.


----------



## Bagtown

Ha! My time zone is at least an hour ahead of any of you.
I'll be doing the Christmas 12:01am Mallet dance before all of you


----------



## carguy460

I returned to my office today after a long week in Chi-town…what was awaiting me?










A package from bhog…strange, since I'm not a part of the mallet swap…I am trying like hell to abide by the package instructions to wait till christmas…I did cop a feel, and whatever it is, its long…and hard…

Thanks, bhog! Whatever it is, I don't deserve it! I'm pretty damned pumped to see what I've got though! Let's see…what's long and hard…hmmm…

I just noticed that my pic looks like a chick showing off my ring…I was just covering up the address, I swear…bhog didn't propose (at least I don't think he did)!


----------



## chrisstef

Jason … Sit tight, ive got reason to believe thats its a 2 part package. Some just move a little slower than others.


----------



## bhog

Sweet!! And lol yes it is long and hard.

To use Borat's words ; Im veryy excite!!


----------



## Bertha

Anusol owns PrepH, FTR. Just sayin. 
Edit: that Borat guy (screw his IRL name) is one of the most talented jokers around. 
.
Stef, I tried to "buy" that movie you mentioned and I can't find it.


----------



## chrisstef

Al - Seriously? There a worldwide ban on cool stuff?


----------



## Bertha

Seems so. 5 leechers, no seeders.


----------



## chrisstef

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_ss_i_0_10?k=outside+providence&sprefix=Outside+pr


----------



## carguy460

Stef - WTF? I've already got a 2 part package (1 part of the package is a set) if you get my drift…similar to a lil smokie and 2 golf balls in a tater sack…

Now I'm really curious…


----------



## bhog

^ LOL.Christef was just trying to crack wise Jason.He has a touch of Downsyndrome.Of corse he is pretty sensitive about it,so he will try to deny it.Just love him like he was "normal"


----------



## chrisstef

This package is slightly different than the ole brat n patata's supper. No man left behind bro.

Why ya gotta get all smiley kitten on me hog ya big softy. Licking the windows aint for everybody, but weve all gotta be good at something. I makes em shine.










These snaulsberries taste like snaulsberries.


----------



## carguy460

CANDYBARS!!!

I'm freakin out, man…


----------



## mochoa

Chris, that moving picture is creeping me out man.

Has anyone gotten a package from me yet?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

USPS delivered a box from the Peach State yesterday! A small 'window' of cellophane gets me insight as to what's inside, but it seems to only be newspaper…  Well, maybe there's more…

Wife and kids won't let me open it. I think they're actually gonna hide it until the 25th…

'... it's unusual, I doubt I'd make another…' as I recall. Or something like that. I'm intrigued, can't wait to see it!


----------



## mochoa

Hee hee hee, I'm wringing my hands as we speak. ;-) Cant wait to see it at home on your bench!


----------



## chrisstef

Supertroopers Mauricio …. If youve never seen it, do so, immediately. Did you just "Meow" at me?

In other news inside the package ShaneA sent me along with the Stanley 4 1/2 there was another package, wrapped tight and about the size of a mallet if i had to guess. Are you my swappee Shane or just providing a generous LJ gift?

Stef want to open. Bad. Real bad.

My mallet hits the mail today.


----------



## mochoa

I propose we move up the mallet opening to next week? Or at least once everyone checks in that they have received theirs. Hmmmm? I'm impatient and anyway I havent received mine yet.

Edited for spelling. ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

It is your mallet for the swap Stef. Hopefully, it is not a bitter disappointment. Good news is…it is at least functionable.


----------



## carguy460

+1 for the Supertroopers reference…maybe having a working knowledge of quotes from that movie should be a requirement to post on this thread…

Nah - everyone has allowed me to post here, and I have yet to build a mallet, so I guess we will remain inclusive, not exclusive.

Meow.


----------



## chrisstef

Giggity. Stef's pumped. LJ Xmas. Yea buddy.

For the kind of work i put out Shane it could be an old sneaker duct taped to a stick and itll be an improvement over the gear i got right now.


----------



## lysdexic

My mallet ships this afternoon. It is all f#cked up. I didn't like the finish and resanded the handle but the shoulder became real thin. So, I decided to pry the head off. I was successful - luckily - but there is a split in the mortise at the bottom of the saw kerf. I dont think that will propagate and the head fly off. Once reassembled the head wiggles just a bit. It shoud be OK.

Oh well - I got to get this thing in the mail. They can deal with it.


----------



## Brit

I don't believe you for one second ScottyB. You're a perfectionist and you're just trying to wind up your recipient.


----------



## ShaneA

The head wiggles a little bit…shouldn't be a problem. I figure after mine lands a few blows, the head till just sort of explode or fall off, one of the two!


----------



## chrisstef

Ill be the judge of that Shane. There's not much power behind these noodle arms so i wouldnt be too worried


----------



## terryR

NO EARLY OPENINGS shall be tolerated! Until the 25th shall you wait! Or I send my bud with another flaming arrow to deal with you…


----------



## terryR

One thing I've learned about setting deadlines…for example, the mallet mailing deadline…

...is that *slackers* will postpone whenever they are allowed…that's why I picked dec5. To give some slack!

Oh yeah, I just mailed my mallet a few moments ago. LOL!

And I PM'd my recipient…


----------



## lysdexic

How right you are Terry. Hell, I just put a couple blocks of wood in a box with the instructions "*some assembly required*" and still didn't get it off until today.


----------



## Mosquito

lol Jim almost got his mallet by the *shipping* deadline… just sayin' ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Actually, I just checked on that, and he got it on the 4th…

I suppose I could have waited to send it, and reduced the length of the temptation


----------



## robertb574

If you guys are looking for an excuse to open gifts from each other early, there is that Mayan thing.


----------



## chrisstef

If the Mayans are right, im hoping the next civilization will find our most awesome mallets and club small prey to death for survival. Well played RB.

Terry - are we telling our recipients prior to them receiving the package? Can I Terry huh hu huh Can I ??


----------



## Mosquito

I resisted, 'Stef


----------



## bhog

I told cuz I thought we were sposed to.LOL.

Super troopers is hilarious.


----------



## chrisstef

Its eating me up!! None the less my package(s) went out in the mail today, all bubble wrapped up. I had to fight my way past the couple outside with an anti-obama campaign haggling me asking if he should be impeached. Whatever happened to the guy dressed as Santa collecting for charity?


----------



## AnthonyReed

He took his collections and is out back smoking the rock he bought…


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## terryR

Jolly ol' Santa…looks happy to me! 

I guess there are no real rules any more…so long as we all send a mallet to the correct JL by the 25th. Adding your return address to the outside of the mallet box or sending a PM in advance is entirely up to each person.

AND…since I had to deal with the swap this year, I get to appoint someone else to handle it next time! LOL!


----------



## ShaneA

But, you did such a great job Terry. I re-nominate you for the next swap too. Someone has to have all the power!


----------



## chrisstef

OK ive had enough … i got Mauricio!!!

I feel better now …. at least until he opens it up and gasps at the sight of the abomination mallet ive created in his honor. Worked out well though, hes impatient and im a procrastinator. Match made in heaven. E-hug.


----------



## Brit

We just had our christmas carnival this weekend past. Here is our Santa in a costume he made himself no less. Now the wife wants me to build an old roast chestnut stand for next year. Will it ever end?










My daughter was chief elf










Get a load of those boots


----------



## donwilwol

Wow its a REALLY good thing I read the caption before I made the "hot elf" comments. Ffeewww


----------



## Brit

LOL


----------



## Bagtown

I vote for you Terry.


----------



## Bertha

Stef, how are you embedding moving .gifs? OMG, my collection.


----------



## Bagtown

Mailed the mallet today.
Should be there in 6 working days.
Of course that's assuming the posties are working on any given day….


----------



## donwilwol

Andy what exactly is a Winter Warmer. (and again see above note)


----------



## Mosquito

Al, you should be able to embed them like any other image from the web…


----------



## Brit

Don't tell him Mos, it's scary enough as it is not knowing what I'm scrolling down to when I sit down for a relaxing read. I don't think I could stand it if the pictures are moving too.

Don - Look underneath where it says Winter Warmers. Mulled wine, winter Pimm's and mulled cider.


----------



## Bagtown

Winter Warmer is a beer available only in the winter.
Little more flavour than your Budweiser.


----------



## Bertha

Win!
.


----------



## chrisstef

I love that gif. Doors wide open now. Cannonball!!!

Harpoon winter warmer nom nom nom.


----------



## donwilwol

Yea, the question probably should have been what is Mulled wine, winter Pimm's and mulled cider.


----------



## BrandonW

what is Mulled wine, winter Pimm's and mulled cider.?

English stuff.


----------



## Brit

I can't believe you guys have never heard of them. Just Google any of them and you'll find countless recipes. You drink them hot. Try them, live a little. )


----------



## ksSlim

Mulled cider with the Grandparents, 1 recipe for the little kids, another for the rest of us.
Makes cooler weather more bearable and the Christmas season jollier.


----------



## mochoa

RB big LOL on the Mayan thing. I was trying to make it to confession before the 12th but I never went, pray for me fellas! LOL

Chris. Woo hooo, dang you didn't even wait for me to get it. Thanks for the heads up, cant wait to see it!

I think Chris and ScottyB are trying to lower expectations to we are even more impressed with what we get. I should have taken that approach.

Andy, +1 on not knowing what any of that stuff is. Eggnog is pretty much it over here as far as I know.


----------



## lysdexic

Confirmed. My wife mailed the mallet today to …....one of you guys.


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, I hope Chris carved you a giant football shaped mallet. That would be sweet.

Scotty, I still have no idea who is sending me a mallet. Could it be you?


----------



## racerglen

#1 for Moose Milk !
(Eggnog with a touch of your favourite extra grade fuel additive and
a wee mite of extra spice )


----------



## donwilwol

I'm sure my mallet is in its intended hands, already dried out and cracked, and has a handle that has warped into a piece of art. Keep that in mind. A piece of art.


----------



## Bagtown

Andy, only one we dont have is Winter Pimms.


----------



## donwilwol

WAIT…..........moose milk?

If there is one thing I don't need, its another favorite drink!!!


----------



## woodworker59

Waiting in quiet anticipation for my mallet to show up… I can't wait to see the wonderful craftsmanship that someone has done just for me.. I hope that my mallet will be a joy to work with for the recipient. My wife suggested I keep it, and go buy one for the swap.. I said that would not be cool.. so I will just have to make one like it for myself.. 
I can't remember being this excited about Christmas since I was a kid… thanks to TerryR for the great Idea… So what are we swapping next year?.... hand made planes anyone>>>??? Merry Christmas to all and a happy New year… Papa…...............


----------



## lysdexic

Papa said: "I hope that my mallet will be a joy to work with for the recipient."

I am sure that it will :^)


----------



## woodworker59

Hey Scotty, does that mean that you peeked?.......just checking… Papa


----------



## woodworker59

Seriously, what should we do next, marking gauges, spokeshaves, planes, saws, I love the idea of making tools that others can use.. I make a lot of my own, and find them to be not only good to use but great fun to build.. just keep it in mind, this has really been special for me,,,I feel as excited as my 5 year old grandson.. Papa


----------



## BrandonW

I think a marking knife would be another good swap item. It's something that could potentially be made a million different ways and is still a relatively small project.


----------



## Mosquito

can you buy marking knife blades somewhere?

As long as I wouldn't have to make a turned anything, I'd be in again lol


----------



## BrandonW

There are a couple of options, Mos. You can make a blade by converting something metal (i've heard jigsaw blades are good for this, though I don't know for sure), or but a cheap $10 marking knife and use the blade, or spend more money on a Hock kit. The handle can be turned, or shaped with a rasp or other hand tool.


----------



## lysdexic

Papa - Absolutely not. No peeky peeky.

Maybe we can convince Andy to do a backsaw swap or Smitty to do #62 swap.


----------



## woodworker59

better chance of seeing Ghandi walking into the shop with a arm load of Olive wood… lol…. Papa
I like the marking knife idea… you can buy the blades from Hock and Veritas, also Pinnicle I think…
could also make one from an old plane iron that you would need to cut down and reshape.. but will make a nice single bevel blade.. yee haw gaining steam…..Papa


----------



## ShaneA

I am a little worried I wont have time to post pics on Christmas day. With a kid, and hosting family, it is usually a long day w/no free time. I will be checking in in all the beauty, excitement, and even my recipients bitter agony and disappointment. It is nice to sense all of the excitement of the event. I really look forward to see all the pics/reactions.


----------



## lysdexic

maybe a cherry bed swap?


----------



## derosa

Mine hit the mail today and while I was out dropping it off the new one showed up; the wife already has it wrapped. Thankfully I still have the piece of the wood from the opposite side of the board to make a second one with as I really like how mine turned out; I'll make something bigger or smaller then what I get based on need. Next swap could ba bowsaws, onlt hardware needed is the blade and a couple pins.


----------



## donwilwol

Or we could do an undefined swap. Plane, knife, marking gauge, I really wouldn't care. It would add to the excitement.


----------



## Mosquito

There you go Don… 
-

I'll probably end up making another mallet as well, depending on what I get. I hope I get one that's not like the one I made, that way I could make another one like I made 
-

By the way, thanks ScottyB for pushing me into making one ;-)


----------



## lysdexic

I did? Well, just like Brandon inspired me to start my bench and Al nurtures my homophobia, who spurred me to commit to a #45.

ehug.


----------



## lysdexic

BTW, my mallet was made from my bench build cut-offs.


----------



## Mosquito

Yup, Scotty. Page #8…

"Mos, a lathe is not your rate limiting step. Got a spoke shave? The rate limiting step for me is time. Regardless, I will throw my mallet into the fray. I can make another after X-mas.

Mos, as good as you are with that #45 I bet you can somehow work that into the mallet build."


----------



## bondogaposis

"can you buy marking knife blades somewhere?"

You can make them from small spade drill bits. Just grind the points to marking knife shape and put a handle on it. The steel is good and even the handle is optional.


----------



## lysdexic

Ah - I remember. I am so full of crap I can't ever remember what comes out of my pie hole. So, did you use the #45 on yours?

Obviously, i did not use a lathe. Mine was made using only a hydraulic wood splitter.


----------



## Mosquito

Unfortunately I did not :-( Just the #71, #5 1/2, spoke shave, and #75 (that's right, I used that thing)


----------



## Bertha




----------



## mochoa

Woodworker, I like the wooden plane idea but would we include the iron? Could get expensive. If without the iron the recipient would have to have the same iron you fit to the plane when you made it? For example I have a Hock in my krenov plane and can make a plane that will fit that plane but then the recipient would have to buy the iron? Maybe a little too complicated.

Marking knife might be a good one. But the blade cant be purchased, shop made, from a jigsaw blade, spade bit, whatever. Or it can be an awl!


----------



## ShaneA

Ok, the moving pictures are too creepy. I can only imagine what some of you guys are going to be capable of now. Kind of scary.


----------



## Bertha

^why, you want some, Shane? I'm the one in the teal hoodie.


----------



## ShaneA

Is that a young Bobby Brown with you Al?


----------



## Bertha

Like I said, get some.


----------



## Boatman53

I don't care what we swap next, count me in. This has been the best time ever.
Jim


----------



## Gshepherd

Yes, Al the gifs have now opened up a whole new dimension….....

I got a box today in the mail from good ole Al, thinking maybe a surprise Mallet but after I heard weird noises. 
Had to open it up and there are 5 of these things waiting for me…..


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ The gift that keeps on giving. How thoughtful.


----------



## woodworker59

I have made four so far for personal use, planes that is, I get my irons from old planes that I pick up at flea markets and such.. you can buy an old coffin plane with a good iron but that has the side blown out or some other defect for a couple bucks.. I have come across some really good irons that way.. 
Just a thought.. I like the surprise me idea.. just can't be another mallet.. has to be something new.. by the way, I do the same thing with spokeshaves.. buy broken wooden shaves then make new ones that I can use the irons on.. I have a guy at one of the local flea markets thats always looking for broken shaves for me.. we have a standing price of $3… I take all he can get me for that money… Papa


----------



## ksSlim

You know… all those old, cracked, warped, wooden coffin planes with the Butcher blades?
The blade would make great marking knives! Are you looking AL?

Still think the marking knives would make a great exchange.

Blade hand wrought from a piece of old farm equipment, body from a well aged chunck of native wood.


----------



## carguy460

I'm in for next year…If I start now, I might actually get it done in time. And since I failed at the mallet swap, can mine be a mallet?

Very cool stuff guys…I'm pumped to see everyones gifted mallets…too bad I won't be home on Christmas day!


----------



## terryR

Love the idea of a marking knife swap! Lots of options for the construction…I've already been buying cheap awls at the big box store so I can destroy the plastic handle and add wood and brass ferrule.

How about a 'christmas in june' swap? I can't stand the thought of waiting a whole year for another JL swap…


----------



## terryR

...or how about a 'March Madness Marking Tool Swap'
only a few months away…


----------



## carguy460

June? Terry, it took me about a year to build a cheap, crappy plywood cabinet! To make something worthy of giving to a skilled craftsman, I need at least a year…maybe two!

Seriously, though, I'm all in. Marking knife? Sweet! Marking gauge? Sweet! I've got a seriously flawed plan to build a backsaw, maybe I'll build a few so I won't be the only one with a poor quality saw…

EDIT - now March? Damn you, scuba steve!


----------



## Bagtown

Marking Knives for New Years!
Get to work fellas.


----------



## mochoa

Jason, i like that idea too. Marking guages would be really nice! One can be made with wood scraps, a wedge and a bit of steel.

I secound not waiting for next Christmas, not sure when is best though.


----------



## BrandonW

Pretty soon we'll have shops full of tools that other people made!


----------



## waho6o9

Every month or two we make something and swap it.
You want to wait a year to make a mallet? Cool, let's make a mallet
schedule.

Marking Knives for New Year's, I'm down for that, good call
bagtown.


----------



## chrisstef

BW - I didnt even think of carving another football lol that thing was a bear! It actually gets a new home this year to the winner of our fantasy football league. Im hoping its one of the guys here in the office so i can see it again. My squad sucked this year, i didnt even make the playoffs.

Im down for the marking knife swap. I think home / shope made gifts are the best hands down. A friend of ours made babystef a blanket and one of my moms coworkers made him a quilt.

The excitement of the swap is awesome. Can we get a countdown?


----------



## Mosquito

I like June…. Birthday present for me :-D


----------



## mochoa

After seeing Stef's projects the football comment made sense Brandon. If his mallet is even half as nice as any of the things Stef's made out of reclaimed wood I'm sure it will be a beauty.

I need a panel gauge, so I vote for that being the next swap! LOL. These swaps might just end up forcing me to make all the shop made tools I have procrastinating to make.

Oh snap, I just thought of another one along the lines of the shop made Planes. Shop made Scraper planes. Low Cost, a chunk of wood and a piece of old saw blade… Maybe for next Christmas. ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Im a june guy too Mos …. the 9th. Happy bday marking gauge / marking knife/ krenov plane / spokeshave for us!


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a few old planer blades I've been meaning to cut up and make a good marking knife. I am not sure how many I have, but I'm sure there is enough of use here that had or has disposable planer blades we could share.


----------



## Mosquito

17th  Dad is 21st (my expected due date was the 21st as well)


----------



## woodworker59

Hey count me in.. for whatever you decide.. I like the marking knife idea, or a nice wooden spokeshave.. 
let me know when.. I also agree, that hand made tools rule.. I would much rather use something that was made by a craftsman than a machine.. 
By the by I am a July kinda guy… the 25th… 
anybody have an idea what the average age is on this site.. I would have to be in the over 50 section.. 
my wife thinks its a hoot that I am all amped up over the whole mallet thing.. she says I am acting like a 6 year old.. might just do me some good to act like a kid… haha…. as if that's something new… Papa {)


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio,

I was thinking about a panel gauge as well. I need to make one for myself. Good idea.


----------



## mochoa

Hey Papa, do you have any old blades you would part with? I'm thinking I want to make a high angle smoother with one (at some point) and I'd love to use one of the old laminated irons.


----------



## lysdexic

duplicate.


----------



## donwilwol

Well, for those of you sending me a birthday gift, its now a few days late. I'm mid way to the 60 mark.

Wow, I never said it that way before. That sucks.


----------



## Gshepherd

I think it just be neat if we just did whatever we wanted, awl, marking knife, measuring guage, straight sticks, a refurbed tool, or


> ?


? to throw more into the excitement.

So Don, your on the back nine, last leg of the race, standing on the edge, one foot in, kinda old then…..


----------



## chrisstef

Babystef be stylin …. Just cuz.


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, baby Stef is rocking the lean.

Papa, your excitement is contagious.

Plenty of tread left on the tires Don…but, it is never too late to include me in the will. Just sayin' : )


----------



## chrisstef

Thats his gangster lean Shane. Kids got more swag than his old man all ready.

Papa's got everyone jacked up for the swap. I might have to make babystef a baby mallet to bash some cheerios with.


----------



## Gshepherd

Baby Stef lookin mighty strong…..... That smiley face mallet would have been a perfect touch….

The big question for Don is , Do you feel worn out or ya feel Good…....


----------



## Boatman53

Well Don W…. I'm heading to the big 60 next month. It ain't so bad. 
March would be a good dead line for a swap is far as I'm concerned, I've got some good ideas on all the things we've talked about and wanted to make them for myself.
I have a bunch of those planer blades from my Dewalt 13", 15 in fact and three more due to get changed out most likely next month.
Our family opens gifts Christmas Eve so I'm all set there, but will be on the road to relatives. I'll try and post from the phone when I get a chance.
Jim


----------



## mochoa

Strong swag there Baby Stef.


----------



## DaddyZ

So when is the next Swap ?? I like the Marking Knife Idea, I just didn't have the time to get in on the Mallet…. ;(

Baby Stef, When you start dressing like that on your own & struttin around with that lean, Dad is going to have a fit !!!


----------



## Bertha

Stef, is that a gang sign? Better Google it. Can never stop that $hit too early.
.
I got my mallets (x3) mailed out today. There was absolutely NO ONE in line in front of me. Figure that.
.
It reminded me of being at a BHog party: it was me, another dude, some holiday music, tape, and a bunch of stamps that you can lick. 
.
I rock Ronald Reagan stamps for regular mail. I'll pay whatever the f&ck they want for them. usps.gov


----------



## SASmith

My mallet went out today. 
I hope it makes it in time.


----------



## chrisstef

Al - you know hes stackin. Blood in blood out.


----------



## Bertha

true dat


----------



## bhog

^ Lol you forgot the hot Bi chicks,whip cream,little blue pills,cameras,and a werewolf outfit.


----------



## chrisstef

Freak! I knew you loved some Micheal J Fox.








And that was also the only member of the Beaver's at the party.


----------



## bhog

Nice double burn. Not quite a yoda burn, that one falls in at around an R2D2,without legs.


----------



## woodworker59

Babystef is a fine looking young woodworker.. rocking the bibs and all… just stick a little 4" try square in his pocket and let him at the wood.. 
we be planing yea.. ... 
Hey Don is that half way to 60 as in thirty or as in half way there in this ten as in 55.. then your talking my kind a talk… I wish I was only half way to 60>>>> wow…


----------



## woodworker59

Mauricio.. let me look around, I am pretty sure I have some old English irons around, I think there English..the names was I think Worth and whenington or something like that.. I threw them in a box about a year ago.. will have to try and find them.. what width are you looking at.. I think I have a 2" and a 1 7/8" and maybe a 2 1/2" if I remember right.. some nice heft to them also,, thick iron.. I will see if I can locate them… 
If you look at my projects, you will see a nice Fore plane that I made with one of them.. the iron has to be at least 3/16" thick.. really holds and edge… came from an old coffin plane.. Papa


----------



## carguy460

I will have lathe access in just over a week…I will be attempting to turn some marking knife handles, so lets make sure that's the next swap item..

Stef, your lil feller has got a sweet lean goin on…he will be a heartbreaker one of these days…

"Its hard out here for a pimp"...


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Papa, take a look and let me know what you got. I'm thinking of making a smaller smoother so narrower than 2" would work.

I saw your fore plane, very nice. I have a couple of old planes, I know the vintage irons are sweet. I really like them, they hold a nice edge.


----------



## thedude50

Well I want to thank the kind gentleman who sent my mallet. It was with all the new tools that came for review so it got opened but this guy was so nice as to gift wrap the mallet in high fashion. I have to say if the mallet is half as cool as the gift wrapping I will have the winner of the competition. So thanks to my maker you know who you are very cool I have it under the tree and I wont open it till Christmas day.

I will be trying to finish my mallet today. I hope the finish goes well I have made four of these and three of them are good to go. I wish I could decide which one suits my recipient I MAY JUST PUT THEM IN A BAG AND HAVE THE KIDS MIX THEM UP AND PICK ONE . I know I know just decide and ship it already I think this last one is the right one if the finish turns out the way I want it to.


----------



## bhog

I forgot gift wrapping. Der Tee Der.


----------



## chrisstef

Jason - thanks for the kudos on lil stef, hopefully those ravishing good looks he obviously got from his mother lands him some rich chic and Dad can retire in woodworking bliss with no debt lol.

Gift wrapped? I consider shavings, paper towels, bubble wrap, and cardboard all acceptable forms of wrapping paper.

High fashion gift wrap - we talking Burberry, Prada, or Al's fave, Hello Kitty?


----------



## Bagtown

I wrote on the outside of the parcel on the brown paper: DO NOT OPEN BEFORE CHRISTMAS! That's as gift wrapped as I got.


----------



## terryR

No gift wrapping for mine…I also wrote 'Do Not Open' like Bagtown just so there is no confusion about which box this one is…

Oh yeah, Papa, now that the cat is out of the bag, I forgot to warn you…please be careful opening the mallet since I added a fragile gift on top! Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## lysdexic

Ha! I wrapped mine in brown paper bag and drew a bow on it.

Dang, I didn't know it was a competition. Otherwise I would have used glue, sand paper and a finish.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Okay, before I send mine out, let me be sure, am I supposed to take a picture and post it here? Will we be taking pictures of our gifts on Christmas and posting them here? How are we documenting all of this? I want to keep it a surprise as long as possible, of course.


----------



## chrisstef

I knew i felt a shift in the force. There's a Terry mallet in CT. Urge to buy lathe … getting stronger.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Gift wrapped? I consider shavings, paper towels, bubble wrap, and cardboard all acceptable forms of wrapping paper."

Sweeeet! Then I 'gift wrapped,' too!


----------



## terryR

Jay, please save your photos of your mallet. No posting here…want a big surprise on some lucky LJ's face on the day!

I'm pretty sure everyone will photograph their gift mallet as time allows and share it with the group…And you can post your photos of your mallet on a project page or wherever after then…

You know, I didn't even think to photo my mallet before it was all wrapped…bummer…


----------



## ShaneA

I did not photograph mine either. Wanted to get it sent out before it broke/crumbled. I still have the prototype though, not as refined as the one I sent out.


----------



## Bagtown

Took pictures through the entire process.
Love a good story.


----------



## Gshepherd

Crap, I just bubble wrapped mine and did not even put a note on it not to open it up….. Heck I will take photos x-mas eve…. I can't wait to see all the mallets that were made. Should be quite a sight. There should be a spot on next years calendar for them all I hope…....


----------



## waho6o9

Gift wrapped? Oops.

Thanks Jim for the bronze mallet head! I appreciate your
generosity, she sure is a beaut.


----------



## Mosquito

I sent mine gift wrapped in bubble wrap… I put a note inside on top, though. I think I wrote "mallet swap" in the address label, though.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Okay, cool. Mine has taken a little longer than I thought, but I'll be sending it priority mail to assure that my recipient gets his in time.


----------



## BrandonW

I just sent mine in a box that was originally used for glassware. If my recipient finds a glassware box, don't open it until xmas.


----------



## woodworker59

Wait a minute here, we were supposed to wrap them???? I thought this was a mallet swap not some skirt wearing dot si do type of outing… you want gift wrapping go to the mall, you want a mallet, go to a woodworker… give me a break… step up a be a man… put your pants on… come on…Papa


----------



## woodworker59

Hey back to woodworking things… Stef.. keep an eye on the CL, I picked up a real nice Rigid W1200 lathe
that will run 42 long for $150.00.. it works great.. had the stand and all… guy even threw in a couple tools with it.. And hey that's one sharp little man you got there… I be watching that lean though… you head down that road to early and all hell is apt to break loose…. Papa


----------



## BrandonW

Sweet! Looks like mine is from ScottyB. I'm really anticipating xmas now!


----------



## chrisstef

Theyre gonna start rollin in now boys. The excitement is palpable, you can cut it with a knife. I think we need Gorilla Monsoon to announce the big day.


----------



## donwilwol

Image a guy who calls himself papa calling you guys pussies. ( I know he didn't mean me, I didn't wrap mine either)


----------



## ShaneA

Papa might be on to something…no wrapping here.


----------



## donwilwol

Mauricio, I was looking through my irons for a #2 and came across this. Is it what your looking for? I don't seem to have a cap for it.


----------



## mochoa

Don, I really appreciate you looking. That looks like a sweet iron but I'd prefer to have one with a cap iron. Thanks though it probably would have been perfect.


----------



## donwilwol

no problem. Unfortunately I don't have one with a cap iron, or at least not in my iron box. Who knows what will turn up when I'm not looking.


----------



## Mosquito

Hmm…. I just realized (after looking through pictures on my phone) that unless I've got pictures on my camera, I never took any pictures of the mallet after I put finish on it…


----------



## woodworker59

Mauricio, the irons I have don't have cap irons, they are really thick, no slot in the center and are just wedged into place, So if that's not what your looking for, I will stop my search… otherwise let me know and I will keep looking… I know there are here somewhere.. you would think with a shop as small as mine, they wouldn't be hard to find, well you would be wrong.. its either that or the short term memory lose issue from my years as
a major league pot head.. the seventy's were a complete blur… still are..

I am called Papa because of the Grandchildren.. and it has just taken on a life of its own.. I don't mind at all..
sounds like Don is trying to start trouble,,, listen if you want to squat when you pee that's your call, I just 
call it like I see it.. PAPA>....


----------



## bhog

^ LOL.


----------



## donwilwol

Don is trying to start trouble

Not me, never!!

(I'm just Pop according to the grandkids. I don't mind either)


----------



## derosa

I think I have an iron for a #2 if you need one Don. My mallet is "wrapped" with news print. Also realized I didn't take any pics so none to show in a post christmas project page


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks Russ. The Iron was for Mauricio.


----------



## lysdexic

Papa - why you want to bust on my package like that? Really, I deserve it. After I drew the bow I thought it was a little gay. Not like Al. But thought it would be OK. Then my wife walks by and says "isn't that adorable." I thought "Well crap." Then I remembered it was going to BrandonW and he is adorable too. So it's all good.


----------



## bhog

^LOL


----------



## BrandonW

Then I remembered it was going to BrandonW and he is adorable too.

This is why I keep coming back to Lumberjocks.


----------



## woodworker59

Hey Don you never answered the question about the half way to 60 comment? half way from where, 0 or 50… cause I am closing in on the half way from 50 to 60 mark.. 
ScottyB I must admit that when I saw your package, I just figured your kids must have gotten a hold of it before it was shipped.. I will say though, if my wife said "isint that adorable" I would have scraped the whole thing and made a new mallet… it would have gone straight to the burn pile.. adorable,, we don't need no stinking adorable… what now were a bunch of puppies… maybe Don was right after all… Papa


----------



## Mosquito

Forgive me, but it's far too easy…

It's ok, Scotty's used to hearing "isn't that adorable" from his wife… I'll leave it there


----------



## derosa

Ouch. I'm in a losing battle of keeping the MIL from calling my son cute or sweetie. He's a boy, call him handsome, good looking, or my favorite ,little man. Leave the cutie and sweetie crap to the girl.


----------



## lysdexic

Alright Papa. Just for that, when I open your mallet, I will carve a butterfly and Pikachu in it. :^)


----------



## woodworker59

Derosa, I am with you on this, next time she does, just tell her she is a very handsome woman herself.. maybe she will get the hint… Papa,,,,


----------



## woodworker59

go for it Scotty, its your mallet now… I would say however, I hope your tools are very sharp…Papa


----------



## Gshepherd

How Sweet….. Some good ole LJ bonding…....


----------



## carguy460

Ok guys…I notified MsDebbie about the mallet swap so it may be a part of the LJ newsletter…

Terry, she may be in contact with you about the details of the swap since you kinda facilitated it all…

That is all for now, other than this:










My mallet head glue up ended with a gap…oops! At least nobody will have to live with this mallet head but me!


----------



## Gshepherd

OHHHHH I am sure MSDEBBIE keeps a fairly close eye on a few threads since OG ScottyB has a tendency to post some interesting pics…....

To be fair, I do think Mr. AL started the idea of doing a swap, first it started with the Gerbils but after getting the cold shoulder from everyone except Stef, he did switch to Mallets….


----------



## ShaneA

You guys and your gerbils. LOL…if an outsider was to read or stop by, like say Ms Debbie, they would either be confused or disturbed, or maybe both. It is kinda frightening, and amusing at the same time.


----------



## carguy460

LOL…ok, maybe it was Al's idea…probably was, if gerbils were involved in the original discussion…

I hope nobody is upset with me, I just thought that you guys should be recognized for the generous stuff yall are doing with this mallet swap…please don't kill my thread now that I am finally building a mallet…


----------



## Gshepherd

Jason, we will take all of this into consideration at the next board meeting so be looking for the Memo…


----------



## waho6o9

I drew a design on a piece of maple, band sawed the excess, and Shinto rasped
to the lines. Me likey the Shinto rasp. 









After the fine side of the Shinto and sanding to 240 it was time for some 
Benjamin Moore's Wood Conditioner.


----------



## bhog

^LOL.Seems like somebody sure came out-blossomed into super manly.

If you tinkle while dumping,would that mean you can't wear pants?


----------



## Gshepherd

Now that is one killer vise you have there…...


----------



## bhog

Waho, cool stuff man.


----------



## carguy460

Wow, Shep…you went straight to the board…funny that you bring that up, because "the board" is what I'm dealing with in real life…

I can't wait for christmas…not only do I have packages to open, but I can't wait to see all the gifted mallets…meanwhile, in Missouri, I deal with my first mallet…










Getting closer…


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks Shep, love me some Emmerts Pattern Maker vise, she rocks.

Thanks Bhog! I kinda like the way it turned out and may make another
similar one out of walnut.


----------



## bhog

I would say thats a handed down knife,that ,or you have sharpened the hell out of it a thousand times.Nice slicer Jason.I prefer a nice knife to a firearm any day.Much more personal.


----------



## Gshepherd

Jason, nice lookin frog sticker you have there….. Reminds me of an old buck knife.


----------



## Boatman53

Hey, waho is that Emmerts mounted on a really small bench? My vise is mounted on the door bench that I hope to replace with a Shaker style. I was thinking of a small bench for the Emmerts 'cause I've got a massive vise to hang on the Shaker. Is it working for you?


----------



## waho6o9

Actually, I'm horsing around with a hybrid bench, adding as I go.
It's a small bench and I'm getting a kick out of it. It's also removable
as I want flexibility.
So far it's working fine and I really enjoy the different features of the vise.
The bench is a repurposed pine bed and about 3 sheets of OSB board,
what a hoot. LOL









Good luck on you mallet Jason, post pictures when time permits.


----------



## lysdexic

Waho,

What is that you have dripping down your basement cinder block wall? A splash of blood? Urinary tract infection?

Also, your mallet design is avant garde with all the different radial striking faces. But, really, how do you use the one facing straight up?

Try to answer that question without using the word gerbil.


----------



## waho6o9

I think it was a red wood sealer that's on the cinder block wall ScottyB.

Just use it as a regular mallet, you can also smash down a domino 
or dowel when they need an adjustment.


----------



## carguy460

Wow, didn't notice that old knife in the pic…

The makers mark says "Hawthorne", and "Made in USA"...Dad gave that knife to me years ago. I use it for marking, trimming, shaving, glue scraping, rust scraping, and general shop duties. I have used it to skin deer, gut fish, and flip steaks…

I dunno when it was made, or how many times its been sharpened…but I love it!


----------



## woodworker59

*Also, your mallet design is avant garde with all the different radial striking faces. But, really, how do you use the one facing straight up?
*
That's where the gerbil sits to tell him which way to swing the mallet… its good for the mallet, but hard on gerbils… Papa

*If you tinkle while dumping,would that mean you can't wear pants?*
just the kind with the flap in the back.. you know the ones with the buttons to keep the flap closed…


----------



## ksSlim

Waho- what no planes in the photo?
like the bench, but no planes?


----------



## waho6o9

LOL


----------



## Boatman53

Thanks for sharing the photo.I love it how things just evolve sometimes.


----------



## lysdexic

Oh Jim, you are so welcome. I am relieved to know that another grown man likes Pikachu too. It is funny how it all started. It was innocent enough. My son, when he was 9, started liking Pokemon. I didn't think much of it at first. You know, it was a typical adolescent fantasy game. Yet, as I learned more about there power, skills, and how they evolve into other Pokemon characters I was hooked. Soon I had all the cards and stuffed animals but the video games and movies are the best.

I found further connections with a local Pokemon adult study group. There we discovered the second and third order of cause and effect during Pokemon battles. The most satisfying event that I have experienced in many years was that of Pokemon adult role play. The total envelopment of the Pokemon culture is challenging Just try to carry on a conversation with exclusively run on sentences and no punctuation But when you battle a female Pikachu there is no need for talking.

Like you Jim, I love the way things evolve.


----------



## Boatman53

Nice evolution Scotty.


----------



## derosa

I've got that exact knife with a little more blade to it, my grandfather handed it to me the first day I went hunting and he got it from sometime back in the 50s. Same brand and handle is the exact same.


----------



## thedude50

I doubt that the guy who wrapped my mallet is a pussy in fact id bet he could kick the ******************** out of most of the guys that called him a pussy. What I do think is he got the spirit of a Christmas swap. I really dont care what the mallet looks like if it is in the same class as the wrap job it will be a great tool to sit in the till or to knock the ******************** out of the pussies that think the Christmas spirit is pussyfied.


----------



## Fishfreak911

John, that mallet is very nice: My personal favorite style. I learned the hard way to ALWAYS scribble lines on dovetail waste so as to NOT do what you and I have BOTH done!

I have a round maple handled & Round maple headed mallet. I turned the handle to have a very slight taper so it could never fly off while swinging!


----------



## bhog

Papa , funny as hell.

Holy crap ScottyBizzle.That post has muscles.And it was hilarious.I love you like a love song,even more now.
If that song gets stuck in your head I apologize,it came on my news station while typing this.Felt you all needed infected also.

Dude50-Thats probably my favorite post of yours.Awesome, and truly sig worthy.


----------



## terryR

WahO, love your mallet style! very unique to me…

Now, you've got me searching for an Emmerts Pattern Maker vise…what a sweet looking tool…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fun fact: Some Pikachu role players have access to persons that are under anesthesia. I love this planet.

The strength exhibited in North Carolina of late is inspiring.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

.... currently scanning CL for Pikachu role players in my metro area, can't comment on mallets, p*ssies that gift wrap mallets, or the people that love them…


----------



## ShaneA

Oh my, learn something new everyday here. LOL

Lance just set the modern record for use of the P word in a single paragraph. And no, not Pokemon or Pikachu, whatever that is?


----------



## chrisstef

I more of a Snorlax kinda guy.








Nom nom nom ….


----------



## donwilwol

well Lance, if he's really got the xmas spirit I doubt he'd kick the crap out of 2 old guys just having some fun.


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks Terry! Woodcraft doesn't sell the pattern makers vise any more, but highland 
does and it seems to be on sale for 340.00 + shipping etc.
It's so worth it.









http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/patternmakerswoodworkingvise.aspx


----------



## donwilwol

I always wanted to try one of the pattern vises, but never enough to spend that kind of money.


----------



## mochoa

I played with that vise at Highland. Its a beast. Its crazy how it can move around in any direction.


----------



## waho6o9

I hear Don. One day on Craiglist I found a listing for an Emmerts and I flew out
of the house and picked it up. The seller said he had several serious calls for it, but I was 
the lucky one. 
Yeah buddy.

Love me some Snorlax.









nom nom nom


----------



## waho6o9

Emmerts at 90 degrees, the versatility is amazing Mauricio, spendy
but that's the way it goes.


----------



## Bagtown

Man, if I had the cash for one of those vices, I'd get it in a heartbeat.
Maybe next year.

Whats with the adult cartoon stuff? Who are these people? Last thing I'd want is some girl acting like a cartoon character. Different strokes I guess.


----------



## terryR

Oh my…she rotates 90 degrees?

$340 is a lot for a tool…paid that for my LiOn Makita drill driver…but it's a workhorse.

I bet that vice is worth every penny…


----------



## Bagtown

I agree Terry.


----------



## mochoa

Oh that vise is worth it I'm sure. Its huge. It just doesnt turn me on for some reason. Now the Pikachu chiik above, thats a different story. Me like…


----------



## Gshepherd

Well you just have to wait 30-40 years and hopefully on your rust hunts you will find one….. Of course some of us will not be here for that long so it just leaves that many more for the ones who are….


----------



## Mosquito

oh hey…. totally missed the Pikachu picture. I though Mauricio was talking about the Snorlax and just used the wrong name… Makes more sense now 

I had a friend who was Snorlax for Halloween once… He was a larger fellow and it was an uncanny resemblance… 
-

Anyway, a box showed up today from SASmith… woo! Now I get to join the waiting party…


----------



## chrisstef

I was in the shop staring at the box, shaking it, and i swear i hear something pop … just kiddin Shane. But i have caressed your box in my shop, just sayin.


----------



## ShaneA

Could have been the flux capacitor Stef. It is probably useless now. No need to even open it up.


----------



## chrisstef

Lucky enough ive got 2 extra flux capacitors and one spare knibbler pin in the shop. I should be able to make it right. Man, i wanna open it up soo bad. Must unleash mallet.


----------



## terryR

Found on the side of the road near the mailbox today…









Awesome!
__
You sure you guys wanna wait till summer for another swap? 
I vote march since I'm already in charge anyhow…


----------



## woodworker59

I would like to apologize if I offended any one with My comments about the wrapping paper, It was in poor taste.. please allow me to change my earlier comments.. your a bunch of skirt wearing panty wastes and you have no balls.. okay is that better… its pretty bad when you can't even have a little fun without someone taking you all together to serious..

*On a more serious note… Please keep the families affected by the school massacre in Newtown Ct in your hearts and prayers.. what a senseless waste… If you feel the need to take your own life, why must you decide to take 20 kids and 6 or 8 adults with you.. really makes everything else seem real trivial.. Wrapped in fancy paper or not.. Papa *


----------



## derosa

Yes terry, I'm sure she does. I'm betting she's a lot more fun then the vise when set 90* to the bench top too.


----------



## Bertha

*"isn't that adorable."*
.
I haven't used that expression since I gave you your last physical exam, ScottyB. 
.
I didn't wrap $t. I'm lucky to have got them in boxes and off. I was way too worried about the Post Office situation.


----------



## Bertha

Waho's a closet plushie. I knew it Good on you, Sir.
.
No shame, man. Bhog, Shep, and Stef get together in the ToysRUs lot after the Cosplay on Friday night. 
.
Meet up, hook up, whatever bro.
.
ScottyB's nervous to go b/c he's a testaclops like Armstrong.


----------



## SASmith

My secret mallet arrived today. 
I was very happy when I saw who had made it.
Now I play the waiting game.


----------



## lysdexic

So, Papa, what are you trying to say? LOL


----------



## Bertha

*your a bunch of skirt wearing panty wastes and you have no balls*
.
I, at least, fit Papa's description. And yes, Papa:
.
That shooting $t made me physically ill today. I left work an hour early b/c I was just sick of thinking about it. They showed a shot of a little toddler bobbling down the street. I imagined what type of creature it would take to injure a toddler. I can't shake that image. 
.
I swear, it's like we're devolving as a species. I'm serious. My coworkers were chanting "gun control! gun control!" but that ain't the problem. We've somehow dropped the ball.


----------



## derosa

I've been avoiding all news sources since hearing, just unreal that someone can do that. Gun control wouldn't matter, doesn't sound like he had anything special. Just sad that so many were given into God'd arms when they should have gone home to their parents.


----------



## Bertha

^I'm having a hard time with this one, Rev; and I have no kids and I'm a gun nut. 
.
The tragedy is like an atomic bomb spreading outward. I just can't imagine managing the fallout. Selfishly, from a medical examiner standpoint, this is going to be a tough stretch for that office. A lot of losers in this one.


----------



## chrisstef

My sentiments to what both papa and al have to say on the terrible tragedy in Newtown. I had a very tearful ride home listening to the local radio. So guys, do me a favor, go home and give your kids a hug, a kiss, and tell them you love them. As a new parent this rocked me to my core no doubt.

Al - strong callouts lol.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Make it fair across the board and let everyone have a gun. since evil doesn't seem to have a problem getting them maybe Good should carry. It's not for lack of "gun control" laws. The bad guys will be able to get guns no matter how many laws are passed because they do it illegally. more laws just make it harder for the good people to protect themselves. this is how you know the government is evil. 
Teachers should be trained like police officers to carry and use a gun so they can protect our children. I think it would deter a lot of these school shootings if people knew teachers carried. They could pop the shooter before he gets too many shots off.

My heart and prayers go to all those families victimized by this evil. May God give them peace and comfort to get through this tragedy.

Still makes me nauseous to think about it. There is a special ring of hell for this guy.


----------



## carguy460

Heavy heart today…I try to subdue my anger but its hard to do…may God be with the families of the innocent children taken too soon…

I got a package today…it weighs a ton…return address says that its from chrisstef…

I dunno whats in there, but I guarantee its awesome…

Thank you, Stef! I am so damn excited to open my packages…is it Christmas yet???


----------



## OnlyJustME

Weighs a ton? He must have regifted the mallet i sent him. lol


----------



## bhog

LOL Papa " So what you're ,really, trying,to say,is !?!"

^points if you know the movie.Hint; free mahi mahi

I thought I had received my mallet today from one of you weirdo's. Got a package from R.Kelly , my wife even lol'd.I thought I got golden showered untill I noticed no open for Christmas etc.So I slit it open and stuffed my hand in. A lathe live tailstock drill chuck.I waited for 4 hours trying to figure out who lived in Fla. etc. Im a brain surgeon.

I tell my family I love them almost too much.I will not lose out on that again.


----------



## chrisstef

Usps doin a brother proud! Thats a 3 day turn around folks. My pleasure jason.

Matt - no way am i givin my Mattlet away. What would i do when the zombies invade without it. Honestly i randomly smash my bench with it like a whack a mole machine and i cant even mar the surface. Beast mode.


----------



## OnlyJustME

LOL That's the strength of black locust. It will out live your great grand children if it doesn't check crack and split in half. lol 
Zombies don't stand a chance.


----------



## Bertha

Dude, leaving a return address, "R. Kelly" is one of the strongest things I've heard in a while. From Golden, Colorado would be a nice touch. 
.
*NSFW. *
.
Your body is a porta-potty. Damn, I wish Chapelle hadn't gone crazy.
.




.


----------



## bhog

LOL Hell ya.His black white supremacist skit is hilarious.Some of the most uncomfortable minutes of my life were spent watching that skit with my grandmother inlaw.Shes in her 70's,black,and grew up in Kentucky.She didn't think that was funny at all.I kinda just tried to melt into the couch because after the first couple mins its a no-win situation.At the time I had a goatee that I would braid,and a bic'd head,and old english tattery is in plain view on my body.Was a great first meeting.My wife thought it was funny as hell and took off to make me squirm.


----------



## woodworker59

Bhog, you got me there, not much of a movie watcher… or tv either for that matter.. Free Mahi mahi.. I donno.. weekend at Bernies?.... best I can do..

I agree that gun control is not the answer.. Its a shame that he picked one of the few schools that didn't have a metal detector at the front door.. around here its only in the High Schools mostly.. its a shame that the world has come to this.. 
I think the idea about teachers carrying and being trained is a good one.. I have a relative that taught in one of the public schools in California, up near Oakland.. it was an elementary school,, this guy went to Vietnam in the marines, served as a policeman for ten years and was then to scared to go to work as a teacher so he left and moved to another state.. got a job as a director of a Christian school. What a deal, combat veteran, police veteran and scared to teach because the kids came to school packing… there is something seriously wrong with that picture.. 
I can only pray that somehow, someway we come to realize as a country and a people that this is not how you treat one another.. though I doubt that prayer can ever be answered in this life.. 
I also pray for the families touched by this tragedy, I pray for their strength in this time of grief, I pray for the rest of the kids who have to live with and through this garbage. There is no place safe anymore, not even in school… this just SUCKS…. Papa


----------



## chrisstef

Man thats somethin that'll make you itch your so uncomfortable. Your wife bailing on you is amazing. Keeper; but revenge is a must. Shes does see you in your birthday suit. Well played Hog, well played.


----------



## mochoa

God bless those kids and their families. Such a tragedy. And the kids who survived who lost their innocence so early.

Regardless of how you feel about gun control, In all of these shootings, CT, The Batman Movie dork, Columbine, Virginia Tech… none of these people had criminal records, what law could you pass that could have prevented them short of eliminating all gun rights? None… And eliminating the right to bear arms aint going to happen in this country.

At least the principal should be armed. She was there and got killed (God bless her, she probably tried to do something), if she was armed and trained, the outcome could have been different.

Damn I miss Chappelle, it's a crime that he is not around spoofing Obama…. He would have been brilliant!

On a lighter note, Stef, I got the box with the mallet! Cant wait to open it. My guess is it's a sweet joiners mallet made of beautiful reclaimed wood? Just my initial guess.


----------



## chrisstef

Woohoo. Glad ya got it Maur. We'll see what surprises lie inside.


----------



## bhog

Bio Dome dudes.

Im still malletless,which is probably a good thing because if I would've received it early like Don,I may have opened it.LOL. Also wanted to go on the record and say that if I am forgotten,somebody's gonna receive a box o mud blow…..just saying.


----------



## ShaneA

LOL, there is some motivation. Glad it wasn't me.


----------



## GMatheson

I just put my mallet shaped box under the tree. I'll do my best to follow the directions on the box and not open it early.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glad a box o' Mud Blow is not headed my way…


----------



## Bertha

Smit, I have a .gif that's poised to attack re mudblow.


----------



## bhog

I am most likely joking…LOL


----------



## Bertha

most probably.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Not delivering a mallet by Christmas is banish-worthy… Just sayin'...


----------



## AnthonyReed

^And warrants a box of mudmonkeys as Hog has prescribed.


----------



## ShaneA

No mallet is a pretty serious offense, I agree. Can't have that happening.


----------



## Mosquito

the mallet I sent was delivered almost 2 weeks ago, and the one sent to me showed up on Friday… I'm good on both sides of the deal


----------



## donwilwol

No mallet? It better be under some postal trucks seat. Failing to have sent one by now is worth a public flogging.


----------



## Bagtown

I know mine was delivered, haven't received one yet, but there's plenty of time left.


----------



## BrandonW

My recipient hasn't posted on here, but at least I have the tracking number to prove it arrived.

Guys, I'm afraid the world might end before Christmas and then we won't be able to open our mallet exchange.


----------



## derosa

Mine is supposed to arrive mon but I'm a little concerned since I shipped another package with it that should have arrived elsewhere on fri and I haven't heard yet that it has.


----------



## bhog

ohh snap.By my calculations there is a 50% chance I am going to receive a sex toy.


----------



## GMatheson

Have no fear Bagtown. I'm sure that someone somewhere has packed a little whacker in a box for you and it should hopefully be there this week. You didn't want it too soon before the big day anyway. Temptation is a cruel mistress and we wouldn't want you peeking.


----------



## Bertha

Make that 100% Hog. Bring on lower Mars.
.


----------



## terryR

bhog, you are making me worried…we didn't write in any rules for non-mallets!


----------



## waho6o9

Derosa's mallet has been delivered and I've received mine from an 
esteemed colleague.


----------



## bhog

Oh super snap.LOL Al.

I started on another today.Figured maple handle and a walnut head.Ya baby.


----------



## Gshepherd

If memory serves me right I was the one who set the guidlines on the Mallet Swap…...

So, in fine print, It states that…...

He or She who fails to provide said Mallet before X-mas day will be required to run thorugh Terry's Homestead Naked with a T-Bone around their neck….... The Beast will pass judgement….


----------



## BrandonW

So . . . who hasn't received a mallet yet?


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, anyone NOT get a mallet yet?


----------



## bhog

Mallet I have not(yoda voice). So I started on yet another,laminated cherry head and maple handle.Boom.


----------



## Bagtown

Haven't received one here, but I'm sure it's on its way.


----------



## Bertha

I sent sent three, but only expected to receive one, which I have.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I just sent mine out today. (hard to get in the shop when it's 160 miles away)
Was this a christmas thing?
I thought we were just doing a swap for the fun of it. 
Recipient should get it wednesday any how so in plenty of time to tempt.
I don't really do a christmas thing so can i open mine?
I'm worried the world will end and i'll never see how Smitty painted it. 
I can post pictures sooner than later?


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Mine will go out tomorrow and be 2nd day shipped. I would have done that anyway since I don't trust ground shipping. Have not received one yet.


----------



## woodworker59

Still nothing here, but I was told its on its way so I will wait patently for my mallet… I thought I had it when the mail showed up today with nice box, but alas it was just my monthly sleep apnea supplies..I have found sleeping in the recliner works better than what they send me anyway.. who needs more than 2 hours sleep a night.. anymore than that and your just doggin it.. Papa


----------



## Bertha

The lady at the Post Office said things were rolling pretty smoothly so far. She said about a day's delay, but that was a week or so ago. If you consider the handplane calendar and the mallet swap, this has been a pretty exciting year. It gives me motivation to go kerosene up my shop and at least fondle a tool or two. Baton passed.


----------



## ShaneA

Fondle a tool or two….that was a big time lob, not even going to swing at that one.


----------



## Mosquito

well, since Al *is* a tool, that leaves the arena pretty wide open…

;-)


----------



## donwilwol

A naked tool no less.


----------



## lysdexic

In that case, may I suggest MicroFence.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Less time sleeping = more shop time 

Not a eunuch-fence?


----------



## lysdexic

My mallet from Papa…....just sayin'


----------



## bhog

Papa is beyond hardcore. Stellar maybe.

Edit. Ha ! Sweet wrap job.Thats beyond a normal wrap too.Went all posh with the dollar store bag.


----------



## BrandonW

It's not a hand-drawn bow, but I guess that wrapping job will do. Papa, I knew you had it in you.


----------



## woodworker59

I can't take credit for any of that nonsense, I sent it in a plain brown box,, I am thinking that his better half must have doctored to up for him… the only tissue paper I use is to wipe my ass… so that aint my doing.. just saying.. looks like something a lady would do.. Papa


----------



## donwilwol

So we hope it was his better half.


----------



## lysdexic

Papa actually shipped the mallet in a used egg carton. Once I saw what the wife had done, I chuckled and thought I'd share.


----------



## chrisstef

OG-SB for the win.


----------



## woodworker59

I got my mallet today… wow never seen so many stamps… can't wait for Christmas…... YEEEEE HAW…
thanks Terry….. 
ScottyB thank your wife for making my mallet look so nice.. 
this is the best thing since sliced bread… gotta say this has really brough some excitment to my holidays.. thanks again to all involved for a wonderful Idea and a great swap….Merry Christmas to all.;../.;....Papa


----------



## Mosquito

haha Papa, the one I received had a large number of stamps on it too lol


----------



## Mosquito

Here's an interesting tid-bit… I finished working on my mallet a week and a half after signing up to be part of the swap, and it was *delivered* by the *ship by* deadline.

And I've yet to figure out what I'm getting my girlfriend for Christmas…


----------



## derosa

I just started the wife's gift yesterday, hope to be done in tim.


----------



## donwilwol

i can make you another mallet Mos, and have Smitty paint it pink!!


----------



## ShaneA

Would not want her to use it on him Don, sounds kind of dangerous, to me.


----------



## chrisstef

Mos, i havent gone shopping yet either. I pretend like i spend all my time game planning as to my route so i can bang it out quickly. Its indecisions that really haunt me.

I did go with a tablet for the wifeski. ASUS Transformer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Excellent plan…


----------



## Mosquito

I have a spare Asus Transformer (TF101) now… we just got our company "Holiday Tech Gift" and we got Microsoft Surface's. Last year my girlfriend got my Kindle Fire, so I'm keeping this one ;-)

Scary thing is… I don't have any time to go shopping, I'm supposed to go to Fargo with her this weekend… eek!


----------



## lysdexic

If you guys use iTunes an Apple TV is a good gift.


----------



## Brit

+1 on Apple TV, then you can watch this guy on the big screen. Does it get any better? The new Apple TVs are about a quarter of the size of this one.


----------



## donwilwol

Apple? No,no,no.


----------



## Brit

LOL


----------



## Mosquito

I have built several HTPCs for that use…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Apple, Yes.

2013 will see the redeaux of our parlor into an AppleTV center. Too much disney channel / teen nick being watched by my tweener daughter…


----------



## shopkingdom

I have two mallets. I took an old fashioned rolling pin I found for a buck at a resale shop and cut it in half.
~>o) Now I just havef to put it near the chisels so I remember to use it.


----------



## BrandonW

That's a great idea, Jim.


----------



## mochoa

I get youtube through the xbox 360, It hadn't occurred to me that I could watch Andy on the big screen! Nice.


----------



## donwilwol

and we were just talking about good looking woodworkers!!!


----------



## Velez

those are nice, here is the one I made for my shop, but it end up just for display, is nice for me to use it.








!http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b601/jvelez001/mallet2_zpscbcb1a07.jpg!


----------



## Velez




----------



## dgrrdh

I as well am malletless however i plan to make an impossible mallet that Roy Underhill wrote a article about in popular woodworking its detailed 2 ways and can't come apart… only trouble is it can't go together either…don't have a pic right now either but a quick Google search will show it.


----------



## johnstoneb

beautiful mallet Jorge


----------



## Gshepherd

Sweet lookin Mallet there Jorge….. Very nice indeed…....


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## donwilwol

oh, you suck at mallet making to Scott.

Nice mallet Jorge.


----------



## BrandonW

It's okay Scott, if you're into finely crafted mallets and stuff.


----------



## BrandonW

I just remembered that I have one of Scotty's mallets sitting under my tree. Can't wait to open it.


----------



## lysdexic

Oh, thats *not* my mallet. It is actually another LJ's - PastorGlen

sorry to be misleading


----------



## donwilwol

So you have a mallet from a master hobbyist who sucks at woodworking. SWEET.


----------



## lysdexic

You forgot good looking :^)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Careful Scott, that bright light you are shining is sure to get Al's attention.


----------



## donwilwol

oh yea

So you have a *good looking* mallet from a master hobbyist who sucks at woodworking. SWEET.


----------



## BrandonW

So . . . I have firewood under my tree apparently?


----------



## lysdexic

As a reminder….Al is the ugly one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good point. I love your tattoo sleeves; accents the sunburn well.


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty gettin into the *********************************** picture games … stef likey.


----------



## AnthonyReed

There was a whole series of his visit with Al at Al's sisters house….

It's old hat to ScottyB Yo but i bet he'll tell you what a novice he is at it Stef.


----------



## lysdexic

I'd really like to find that post. But how?


----------



## AnthonyReed

It'd take a better man than i to help you with that one Scott. Sorry.

It was HPoYD thread if i remember correctly, that's all i got.


----------



## lysdexic

What is the problem Tony. Can't you skim the 25,000 posts and find it for us :^)


----------



## AnthonyReed

I heard my Dad, more than once, accuse me of being lazy and when i am not Hog says i am high; so there's that…


----------



## bhog

^ Hell yea,Tony smokes the chron' man.His lung butter is dried and sold as keif.


----------



## ShaneA

Lung butter? where do you come up with these terms? Hilarious.


----------



## Bagtown

Checked the mail.
No mallet yet.


----------



## Gshepherd

Hog, used to suck on the pipe a bit, is where the term Lung Butter comes into play…. As I always say…...

A friend with weed is a friend Indeed…..LOL


----------



## bhog

LOL Shane.I don't know where I got that one, its been with me atleast 15 yrs.Was probably my Dad,hes a pot smoking long hair…...lol.


----------



## Gshepherd

Hog, your old man still swaggin the long hair…. He has gotta be a old head banger then….. Just check to make sure it is not a wig…...


----------



## bhog

^ Hell ya Shep,from 14 to 26 I was dazed.

Pop let me shave his head for a lost bet and its grown on him.Gramps still calls him long hair though.Im either bagger(pants) or George(curious)


----------



## Gshepherd

I can relate to that. Before 3D we were smokin weed….. My girls think it is pretty neat their old man is supporting a pony tail…...


----------



## ShaneA

College days, the best 6 1/2 yrs ever. Now I understand better why it took so long, I always had a cough, and "lung butter"


----------



## derosa

Buncha pothead hippys. 
My dad didn't let me join him till after I was 20, once I was though every time I came home from college we would smoke up together. Even brought him home some once from a trip over to Holland; back before I became respectable.


----------



## lysdexic

I have no idea what you guys are talkin bout :^)


----------



## woodworker59

Jorge that is one fine looking mallet.. SWEEEEEEEEET… 
ScottyB I know you be yanking somebodies chain.. you know you can make a nice mallet…
I can't wait to find out what my mallet looks like.. I been shaking that box something fierce… 
I am really hoping its one of those carvers mallets, you know the round kind… I have never made one like that and don't have one like that.. always wanted to try one… so I have my finners crossed…
I know that whatever it is, it will be sweet….TerryR is a fine craftsman and I know thats who made it.. so… it will be fine…Papa…
P.S. is it Christmas yet… is it… I wanna open my malllet…. 
I can relate to the lung butter… spread my fair share of Ganga across the lungs.. from 1973 until 1995 it was mostly everyday.. even when I was in the service,,, man I smoked dope from 17 different countries… could buy kilo's of hash in Pakistan for $3.00 American back in 77… Papa


----------



## lysdexic

Got another package in the mail today! What would your wife say if she got this out of your mailbox? Fortunately, my wife knows the good doctor and the extra decoration only resulted in a shake of the head and a roll of the eyes.


----------



## lysdexic

Papa said: "I am really hoping its one of those carvers mallets, you know the round kind… I have never made one like that"

I guess I am not getting a carvers mallet :^) but I am sure it is exemplary.


----------



## mochoa

LOL, nice touch Al.


----------



## ShaneA

Did he send you a pound of the hippie lettuce? I know how you doctors are with the medicinal stuff…just sayin'


----------



## lysdexic

Don't know whats in there Shane. I assume I should wait until Xmas.


----------



## ShaneA

Maybe it is a new Mic?


----------



## Cosmicsniper

My recipient should receive his today.

Here is my youngest, Sara, who didn't seem to want to let the gift-wrapped mallet go!


----------



## terryR

Hey Papa, quit shakin' that box so hard…you'll break up all the tasty buds! LOL! Seriously, there is a fragile gift on top of the mallet…so watch out for that in 5 days during the opening frenzy.

Anyone NOT receive a mallet by now? just askin'


----------



## Bagtown

Haven't seen a mallet yet, but got a PM from the sender.
He tracked it and it's due here on the 24th.


----------



## BrandonW

wow, due the 24th-- that's cutting it close, but at least you don't have to stare at the box and be tempted by it before then.


----------



## Mosquito

I had to move the mallet box last night, so I could take pictures of my completed clocks… I had almost been able to forget about it…


----------



## derosa

My recipient still hasn't received his yet that I've heard. Should have been there Monday so that has me worried. Sent it postal.


----------



## rob2

These urethane mallets are excellent!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I love that we have an official logo…










Validates group threads, doesn't it?


----------



## chrisstef

Whered that come from Smitty? Its sweet!


----------



## bhog

I havent received one yet either.


----------



## lysdexic

Oh crap Bhog! - I was supposed to make you one too. Just kidding but that suck though if someone forgot.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Miss Debbie had it in the LJ Newsletter earlier this week.

B - If your guy fails, you'll have one by New Year's Day. Promise.


----------



## ShaneA

Not sure which is worse…getting one super early and living w/temptation, or having the uncertainty of a late/no show. OK, the no show option is worse. Hope it shows up soon. If not, I will make you one next week.

The logo was from the emag.

Edit: Smitty beat me to it.


----------



## bhog

^ LOL. I would cry my eyes out,real tears even. Na I would probably slip into a deep depression and have to watch some filthy adult videos(porn) to make me feel better.Self image and all.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ I call those 'Training Films'.


----------



## bhog

Thanks guys,I am sure secret" Santer "will come through.I appreciate the offers,but if I didnt receive one,I may be skittish of mallets after that…lol

Edit. LOL Smitty.Some are definately educational


----------



## Bertha

You're not my swap buddy, Scotty, at least when it comes to mallets. When it comes to the Holiday Season, I'll have to admit that you're the best snowballer. I still rule at sledding, though. That package is just a little Xmas gift. You don't have to wait to open it. 
.
Three people should have received mallets from me; ScottyByo is one of them.
.
If two others don't receive mallets from me, please let me know. I sent them at the same time as Scotty's. 
.
If anyone else doesn't get one, we'll make it happen.


----------



## lysdexic

Re Logo:

I still get a chuckle out of the gloves and hard hat while hand planing.


----------



## Bertha

^I do like the Carhartt bibs, though. Have three pairs. Come at me bro.


----------



## SASmith

Al, I got one friday. 
Can't wait to check it out.
Thanks


----------



## OnlyJustME

I didn't think it was a hard hat. i thought it was one of those caps with the ear flaps that fold down. A lumberjack hat.

I have the insulated carhartts. can't make it through winter workin outside without them.


----------



## Gshepherd

I did get the Mallet today from Derosa, Shook it hoping the tape would give way but it did not….... I was getting a little worried also but figured since I live out in the farmlands here it would take a bit longer.

Excited to see all the Mallet pics start popping up. I will open mine X-mas eve as our family tradition is….


----------



## Bertha

^Good, SAS. That makes everyone accounted for. SAS, I really hope you like yours. It meant a lot to me making it for you. 
.
OJM, I thought it was a cool English beret of sorts. When you're a hammer, everything looks like a nail. ScottyB might just want it to be a hardhat, fetish and all. 
.
OJM, I've got both. The insulated ones will cook a turkey. Have you ever utilized the zippered legs? The straps seem to stretch on me. Here in WV, I can wear them to Church. It's like a cowboy hat. Only the first few times are awkward.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Okay, got a mallet in the mail today from OnlyJustME. Looks very tempting. Crap! I don't remember the last time I wanted to open a present before Christmas!


----------



## OnlyJustME

Good to hear you got it, although they told me you would get it yesterday. I still figured you would get it today. 
i hope it's the style you want/like. I kinda broke all the "rules" with it.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

You know, when I built mine for my guy, I started thinking of things that he'd like…his favorite woods and looking at some of the mallets i knew he already made, if only to see if I could gain insight into his preferences. Ultimately, I decided that I would do something more from me, more with my signature on it. I thought that would be more appreciated, more special, more unique, imperfections and all.

I'm just looking forward to opening the mallet, regardless of design, because I know it will have been lovingly created by a skilled Lumberjock. It's just a really cool idea and I'm thrilled to have participated in the swap.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I like that you might get a design that you maybe didn't ever think of doing with wood that you might not have ever used.  I think that's what makes the swap so good regardless of the skill level of the LJ. I would never have thought of using paint on the mallet but Smitty did.


----------



## Boatman53

I agree with you cosmicsniper, I made something I would like. As it turned out I had to make another one because I really liked it. I'm hoping my mallet maker made a different style, I think he did. This was / is the best event of the season for me, and I'm glad for my new friendships on lumberjocks. Can't wait to see all the photos of the mallets.
Jim


----------



## Gshepherd

Cosmic, just be thankfull you did not have to make one for Al or Stef cause it might have drawn you into a dark and scary mind set knowing what these 2 are capable of,,,,,

Me knowing that Derosa (Rev. Russ) was to recieve my mallet. I felt like I had to eliminate the sexy girl engravings and go for a more Monastery worthy style….. It should prove to be worthy and quite surprising for him to recieve such a work of art. I was down right proud how it came out and was told by several that there is no way someone would want to use it for a Mallet…. I know my GSD companions were quite impressed with it. All I had to do is raise it up in the air and they stopped in their tracks…..


----------



## mochoa

Since everyone has their mallets I propose we open them now. If you are traveling for the holidays you may not have time away from the family and festivities to open it. I know it will be tough for me. What say you guys?


----------



## Gshepherd

Hate to say it guys, but I keep thinking if I open up the box I got today and not say anything will anyone know? Maybe open it up and gift wrap it so it looks good under the tree…...


----------



## Gshepherd

Count me IN…... One heck of an Idea…. everyone will want to see the pics and some will have to wait longer than required by law…


----------



## chrisstef

Man i am straight up pre-holiday exhausted. Ive got xmas day plans of cuddling with my mallet after a red meat enduced coma. Gently fading into unconscienceness surrounded by cool leather and hand worked lumber while grandma has some cuddle time with babystef.

Love my carhart bibs. Theyve cooked my turkey neck many a time.


----------



## Mosquito

I hope mine was "different" enough for you Jim  
-

Re: opening right away… I was going to wrap the box, put my name on it, and put it under the tree and open it with the family


----------



## lysdexic

I vote wait. My mallet is wrapped and under the tree. My family knows the story behind the gift. My kids would think it unfair the dad got to open a present early. You know, you got to set the example.


----------



## Gshepherd

Yes, heaven forbid my German Shepherds see me opening up a package and they can't theirs till x-mas….. My girls will be with the Ex this year so it is just me and my furry companions…... Big dog bones wrapped up…...Girls will be gone till after the 1st. I know it sucks….


----------



## ShaneA

I vote wait, we all made it this long. Plus Hog and maybe others havent even got theirs yet.


----------



## thedude50

Well if the finish is dry I will ship tomorrow things went well. I hope my recipient likes it. It was not a cheep chunk of junk wood so I know they will appreciate that . Now if they like my turning skills that is a different story.


----------



## derosa

Sexy engravings would have rocked, I've been wanting to get a plane engraved with a classical image of the muses. Oh well, at least I've got my sticker on the side of the drill press that the wife hasn't noticed yet.


----------



## bhog

I probably woulda peeked,honestly.I vote do what you want….lol


----------



## Gshepherd

Wow Russ, well maybe next time…. I like to paint sexy ladys…










Just Sayin…........


----------



## OnlyJustME

I like to paint sexy ladies too. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Those ladies are gettin' their time wasted with you fellas. Just sayin'.


----------



## bhog

Ha ^ Smitt.It does look like your color.Just sayin'


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm thinking that painted lady guy loves his job. His wife may not be so crazy about it, however…


----------



## BrandonW

His wife probably asks him why he hasn't taken any of his paintings home yet. I didn't know you were into that sort of thing.


----------



## donwilwol

From an old shop being torn down.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

@OJM - With a job like that, who needs Viagra? I bet he's pitching a tent right now.


----------



## lysdexic

Awesome mallet. Hope you claimed it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^ Not sure of the mallet head, obviously, but the handle rocks. Maybe some reshaping would pull it all together. ... Calling Don Yoda …


----------



## chrisstef

The mallet looks pretty well thumped on but i knew of a guy once who could turn the most rusty pile of crud back into a solid user. Called him Yoda.

Can anyone tell me why it is that before every long holiday weekend a demolition crew must hit a live water line? Better than the medical gas lines i guess. Standing by the phone awaiting damage control.


----------



## donwilwol

That's one of the rules I like in IT. "Don't touch nothing but paperwork on Fridays".


----------



## chrisstef

Im going to need to incorporate that Don. Only flooring demo on Fridays before holidays. No structural, no architectural, and for F's sake no mechanical, electrical, or plumbing demo.


----------



## donwilwol

Now for me "demo" means paperwork


----------



## Mosquito

I like just taking Friday off (like today) 

Gotta burn that PTO by the end of the year. At the beginning of December, I had 150 hrs of PTO, and can only roll over 120 to next year (I get 120 a year)so I took time off around the holidays, and a couple random Fridays just because lol


----------



## chrisstef

With all that time off Mos you could go out to Al's and help him and Shep do some milling:


----------



## Mosquito

Dang it… Al told me he wasn't going to tell anyone about that…


----------



## OnlyJustME

OK you've all waited long enough to see the masterpiece from Smitty. I know we are supposed to wait til Xmas but I don't do that and i'm always breaking the rules and going against the grain any way so here you go. At least most of you can enjoy a few pics before traveling and maybe it will help you to be able to wait to open yours.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















I really like the color. What type of paint is it?


----------



## Bagtown

That's a beauty.

Got mine in the mail today.
Not sure if it's wrapped inside the box, so it's under the tree waiting.

Thx Greg.


----------



## mochoa

Oh snap! OJM but what bout Festivus! It's all good, I might open mine early too since I'm traveling, but I'll wait to share the pics so yall dont have to wait past the 24th. And I have to show a picture of my mallet on the bench, it will need a proper backdrop.

Smitty, amazing work man, great incorporation of paint!


----------



## Bertha

I'm speechless at Smit's. He just upped the bar and it's too late. Is that milkpaint? If so, what color? Did you finish over it….you know what….let's just save it. This thread is going to blow up to unmanageable proportions after Xmas. 
.
I'm nervous now.


----------



## Bertha

And Stef, I worked hard on that "what are you looking at? you know you want this" expression.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Thanks, Gents! Only, I hope you like it!


----------



## BrandonW

That's a nice turned mallet which will only get better with age. Great work, Smitty.


----------



## chrisstef

Smitty bringin the thunder with that milk paint mallet. It appears to be 100 years old until you get to the freshly turned head thens its brand spankin new begging to be blended in through a long life in a wood shop.

Im callin 200 posts on xmas day.


----------



## Gshepherd

Heck, Al we could have used that Smitty Mallet cause it would match out outfits…. Red, White, and Blue…..

Smitty, made it with the Patina already in it…..........


----------



## derosa

My dad just gave me his old egg tempera pigments for making batches of milk paint; have a way bigger variety of colours available as well. Unfortunately my first attempt also resulted in my first ever call to poison control. My 2 year old decided to try and drink from the cup I left on the counter which was thankfully just pigment and water so she was safe.


----------



## Bertha

^Darn tootin, Shep. I'm white, but since politics aren't allowed here, I'll stop there. 
.
I got my swap mallet today. I'm going to open it under the lights at my Mom's. Pumped.


----------



## Gshepherd

Stef, At least When I am with Al we are rockin some cool duds and showing our Patriotism.

Unlike the Fishing trip You Took with Al and the Hog….... Not to mention your mechanicial skills with outboard motors needed some refinement…..


----------



## woodworker59

Terry, will take it easy on the box, no worries… we open all our gifts here on Christmas eve so will know whats what by then.. I can hardly wait.. my wife is upset, she figures that no matter what she gets me, it wont beat the mallet… I told her not to worry, that I would love whatever she got me, almost as much as the mallet… almost as much.. Papa
By the By Terry, you have mentioned the fragile piece a couple times,,, I am really stumped as to what that could be.. really looking forward to finding out what it is… What can a woodworker use that would be considered fragile????? got wondering.. what ever it is, thank you in advance.. this has really been the best Christmas anticipation that I have gone through in many years.. 
When are we doing the next swap/ and what did we decide to do this time>?///../.-//Papa
P.S. sweet looking mallet.. thats it, if you can I can.. opening mine early..CANT WAIT>>>>arrrgh….papa


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Glad to hear it, Al. It's gift wrapped inside the outer box, so you can start peeling it like an onion.

I think I forgot to mention it, but its probably the only battery-powered, multi-purpose mallet in the swap. It's finished with KY Jelly, so I let you figure out all the uses for it.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

That's truly a beauty, Smitty. I just love the color.

Man, I'm gonna be thrilled to see everybody's postings of their new mallets. I have a feeling that people really went the extra mile and poured a little pride and joy into them.

I might sleep with mine. I know Al will.


----------



## waho6o9

That's an awesome mallet Smitty, nice proportions on
the handle.


----------



## ShaneA

Sweet mallet Smitty. The pressure to open it was more than he could handle! : )


----------



## Gshepherd

After a few workout sessions with the Smitty made Mallet it will have that old used look to it. Just as it should.

Yes, it is tempting to just go ahead and open the box. But I will resist, I know I can do it.


----------



## bondogaposis

That's a pretty awesome whackulator you have there, OJM. Nice turning Smitty. I can't wait to open mine, maybe I should, since the world didn't end today.


----------



## donwilwol

Yea…..I was doing fine 'till that post. Now I'm itchin!


----------



## waho6o9

Good idea Bondo, maybe they were only a day off.


----------



## Bagtown

Well, after seeing that mallet,
I'm not so sure what I made will be in the same league.
That is nice, and I like the paint.


----------



## donwilwol

I *AM* so sure what I made will NOT be in the same league!


----------



## Gshepherd

Come on Guys, I sure hope not…... There is surely going to be some more kick a$$ Mallets pop up and the diversity of styles we will soon relish upon will only show how diversified our visions are. To reach that one common goal that so many before us, failed to achieve. We LJ's will show the world our spectacular artistic abilitys in our own Wackers.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

I'm sure when the final tally of whackers is known, there won't be a single need for compensation or regret. I would be proud to handle any whacker here.


----------



## Bagtown

So, I'm sitting on the couch watching the idiot box with my wife.
I comment that someone opened their mallet already and how nice it is.
She says, let me see.
So I hand her my iPad and go to the kitchen for a snack.
I come back and she's scrolling through this thread with a funny look on her face.
I asked her what she thought about the mallet?
She loved it.
Then she wants to know who the clowns are fishing in their underwear and what the hell does that have to do with mallets???
Lol
I grabbed my iPad back and said never mind. This is funny stuff, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## ShaneA

Hilarious…what does it have to do with mallets? you wouldn't understand.


----------



## BrandonW

^ROFL.


----------



## BrandonW

Okay, seeing Smitty's mallet made me decide to open mine from Scotty. Boy he wasn't kidding when he said "some assembly required"!


----------



## bhog

Shep LOL.I have always been a boxer man. *We LJ's will show the world our spectacular Wackers* And we will be meat gazed!!


----------



## bhog

^ LOL, sounds familar.


----------



## Gshepherd

Bagtown, for gods sake do not show her the Pic of Al eating his Ice Creme…... I am still not over that one yet. Every time I drive by Dairy Queen I start having the Dry heaves…...

Hog, Gotta give Stef some credit though, he is getting pretty excited workin on that outboard….

Cosmic,
*I would be proud to handle any whacker here*.

I will say this you leave no room for any gray areas…..LOL

Bagtown,
*Then she wants to know who the clowns are fishing in their underwear and what the hell does that have to do with mallets???*

Well I sure hope you tell her those are your new fishing buddys…...


----------



## lysdexic

LOL - Brandon, I know that you like maple and cherry.* Quit your bitchin'*

Public Service Announcement:

I am on call and I just got done fixing this fella. Just a reminder: Dont let a horse kick you in the forearm…....


----------



## Bagtown

Ouch.


----------



## BrandonW

Wow, that looks painful.


----------



## Mosquito

I wrapped the mallet box I got from SASmith. I will be bringing it to my parent's house, and opening it there. Now, if it were coming from Al, I may reconsider, and open it while there were no other unknowing eyes around ;-)


----------



## woodworker59

Hey Bagtown just tell her they were float testing the mallet to check it for buoyancy. You know that a mallet has to float to be any good… at least she wont know the difference anyway.. 
I would just like to say that if the world ends before I get to see my mallet, I am going to be pissed off big time.. so all you Mayans out there had better just hold off on the end of the world ******************** until its time to open the package.. 
I am feeling like I built the wrong type of mallet at this point.. I hope someone finds it useful, I am not sure it will meet the pretty factor like the one Smitty put out.. 
Come on Christmas, this is killing me.. I have to see whats in the box… must open box.. need to open box.. 
have to open box….somebody hide the box before I just rip it open…...................................
Man oh man busted in two places.. thats gonna take a while to heal… how many pins does he take home with him???... ..papa


----------



## terryR

Oooohhh,,,you guys are BAD opening early! The world isn't going to end just because the Mayan calendar ended. I hear from a reliable source that the funding for the Mayan calendar simply ran out…so the dudes quit chiseling, ya know?

Nice paint job, Smitty…I'm a sucker for antique-looking stuff.

Yo, Brandon, just mail the mallet back to the Dr…tell him 'it just broke'. He's pretty good at fixing broken things…for free even! 

Bagtown, you had me in pain from laughing so hard! Thanks for sharing!!! I only show my wife the photos of the girl's butt posed with the Porsche, or the nude girl wearing only Nintendo parts…now she doesn't try to look over my shoulder at the forums anymore! She KNOWS what us men are discussing!


----------



## terryR

...AND I hearby officially appoint *bhog* to be In Charge for the next swap…I think we tossed around a marking knife as a good idea. Anytime you're in the mood bhog…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

For the record, I had no intention of painting that mallet until the inspiration came from this thread like it did. Here it is naked (like Bhog in his favorite 'spooning' position up against Al), before cutting with wire on the handle and adding paint.










The paint is Pittsburgh Paint latex enamel, and a pair of colors straight from the outside of my house. When that dried, all was covered with Minwax Antique Oil then buffed (like Al after sweating to the Oldies with Shep).


----------



## Gshepherd

Scotty, I about passed out when you posted that pic of the forearm…. I will show you mine from a motorcycle accident…. in a bit when I find it. I know all to well the pain he is in. Time for some plates and screws now….


----------



## mochoa

Ouch Scotty, that had to hurt.

I logged on this morning to see if anyone else had buckled and opened their boxes so I'm a little disappointed.

Common somebody! Open the box!


----------



## lysdexic

Just like you guys 95% of what I do is routine, bread and butter stuff. This one is unusual, first because of the graphic nature of the horse kick. Second, because of the segmental fracture ( having 2 fractures resulting in a large floating piece). Third is the fact that he dislocated part of his elbow that barely visible on the X-ray. Finally, it was open which means the bone stuck through the skin.

He is much better this morning and I'll probably send him home tomorrow.


----------



## Gshepherd

Here is what happens when you watch Wild Hogs at the theater, go riding the next day, still March, Ridin the Harley with the wind in my hair, curve and sand then guard rail…. Don't remember much after that until the nurse started to scrub the sand out of my face before surgery. Even had to have my pinky pinned but it does not show in the pic…. After 2 surgerys I will say the Doc did one hell of a job…...


----------



## lysdexic

Huh,

Very similar fracture pattern. The only difference with my guy is the instead of breaking his radius he dislocated it at the elbow. Double ulna fxr is the same. It is a horrible injury.


----------



## Gshepherd

Now if someone needs to step up to the plate and open up another package with a Mallet in it I would make that sacrafice for the greater good…... Just to keep things interesting for everyone….


----------



## mochoa

Go ahead Shep! Beat the rush.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

You guys have no willpower whatsoever. Keep your hands off your whackers!


----------



## bondogaposis

To keep the temptation of ripping open my mallet box at bay, I made a whacker of a different sort. It is a slide hammer or knock out bar or door knob on a stick. The knob is 3, 1/2" layers of Corian glued into a block w/ super glue. The rod is just 3/8" steel rod from the local BORG. I use it to knock out the Morse tapers on my lathe. It is my first attempt at turning Corian, it is pretty easy to work with, easier than wood because there is no grain direction. The shavings look like shredded coconut and are highly static, I was covered head to toe in shredded coconut by the time I was done. Wet sanded to 600 grit and polished w/ glass top stove polish.


----------



## donwilwol

That's really cool Bondo. I'm not sure I get how it works. A slide hammer usually has a way of threading in ot grabbing. What am I missing?


----------



## bondogaposis

I have variety of different devices that fit into the headstock of my lathe and they all have #2 Morse tapers. So when I want to change one out I just slam this hammer into the open end of the headstock and out pops the Morse taper. A little more convenient than looking for a dowel of the right size and a mallet which may or may not be handy to the lathe. I'll keep this as a dedicated lathe tool and keep it nearby. The Corian helps mostly because of the additional weight it adds otherwise I probably would have used wood.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Don, it just slides into the end of the lathe to knock out the centers/morse tapers. I just use a steel rod i had laying around from something but it would be nice to put a handle on it. 
Nice job Bondo. Cant even tell it's a glue up.


----------



## derosa

I only show my wife the photos of the girl's butt posed with the Porsche, or the nude girl wearing only Nintendo parts…now she doesn't try to look over my shoulder at the forums anymore! She KNOWS what us men are discussing! 
I had to show my wife the thread to explain why I had a pic of a nintendo wearing naked chick in my projects folder.


----------



## chrisstef

Shep - its too bad you couldnt see me really getting into the guts of that outboard. I was struggling to find my gloves.


----------



## Gshepherd

OMG, do they actually make gloves like that?????

Meanwhile, Al is on his way home now…... Getting ready for a nice long weekend with some company…....


----------



## bhog

Dang ,I almost feel like I have been "treated"...LOL. I guess I could handle it. Marking knife sounds good,I have always wanted to make one. Or should we do marking in general,gauge-knife -awl ?Im easy.What time frame does everybody feel like?Where should we look to learn how to make one? (lol)


----------



## bhog

^ Hell ya hes got the squeal on tape,which he plays….

Kinda creaped myself out on that one.

Shep, you gonna open?


----------



## chrisstef

They sure do Shep ….
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002Q0L6UK


----------



## mochoa

I'm betting that Shep has already opened his….


----------



## stonedlion

You betcha they do Shep - my teenage nephew is getting a pair for Christmas, courtesy of his Aunt's twisted sense of humor. It's part of the reason I married her, that and she has a great rack.


----------



## racerglen

Rack ?
Isn't that a part of the BBQ ?

;-)


----------



## chrisstef

I wish i found those before today. My brother needs a pair for sure.

Richard - sounds like a keeper lol.


----------



## DKV

This is my favorite.


----------



## Bagtown

I haven't opened my mallet yet.
Yes, Yes I am still Master of My Domain.


----------



## woodworker59

Hey if were gonna show pics of bad things, I will have to find a few of my foot after the back hoe got done with it… it was as big as a football for about 2 months, with lots of pieces missing.. .. I have never broken my arm, and after seeing those xrays I am very glad I have not… ouch,,, 
Just for the record, I have not opened my mallet yet…I want to, but I have not.. and I thought trying to quit smoking was tough…. 
Hey the marking knife sounds good, whats the time frame, and are there any guidelines or is it. free flying form and function… 
It will give me something to do, so I don't have to OPEN the box… Papa.


----------



## Bertha

Damn, Scotty. PM me the fix. How'd the radius survive? He's going to get a compartment and your going to get sued. Hooray Medicine!
.
I'm loling hard at the assembly required. 
.
*Shep: Cosmic, I would be proud to handle any whacker here.*
.
That one's on the house.
.


----------



## Gshepherd

Hog, I bet next time you have some pork rump roast you will think twice maybe?


> ?


 I have resisted the urge to open thus far…..


----------



## Mosquito

I think I made it easier on myself by gift-wrapping the box the mallet came in… now that it's wrapped, it's not anywhere near as tempting…

Wonder what the family will think when I give a present to myself, and then when they ask who it's from say "Don't know, never met the guy"... could be fun


----------



## lysdexic

....but you won't be lying Mos.


----------



## Gatorjim

I wish I had gotten in on this. I may not have one to open on Christmas but I will be on here looking to see them.
I am seriously considering getting in on the next swap.


----------



## SASmith

Should I be nervous that the box Al sent my "mallet" in is vibrating?


----------



## Boatman53

Boy is it hard to keep up on this thread. I've had time to scan the posts but not much time to add. I'll be opening mine tomorrow just before we head out of town. Put me down to participate in the next swap for sure. This has been fun.I'll try and post the photos by the end of the day. Might have to head to a Starbucks or someplace for wifi, my dad doesn't have Internet service.
That photo of the guys in the boat would be a great one to add your own captions to.
Jim


----------



## Mosquito

I'm excited for you, Jim… take good pictures! I think I forgot to take pictures of it after applying finish lol


----------



## Gshepherd

Well, only 36 more hours to go…. So far so good, I think I can do it.

SAS, vibrating or not BE Worried, you know where it is coming from.

Seriously though, we are our own worst critics, when you think about it, we spent hours and hours making the Mallet then more worrying about it. Now it is kinda like waiting to hear about the dream job. And in the end hopefully all your hard work will pay off and the Mallet will just be beaten like a red headed stepchild. How exciting…LOL

I did not take picture of mine neither and hopefully Jonesteb will make a few.


----------



## lysdexic

I *did* take a pic of mine before sending it to Brandon. He has already shared this but it bears repeating.


----------



## ShaneA

Dang Scott, it was a mallet swap…not a "mallet kit" swap. Maybe Brandon can still make something of it?


----------



## BrandonW

I'll do my best.


----------



## Gshepherd

Scotty, I am sure he will be touched by your efforts of going that extra mile…. lol


----------



## derosa

Rather then swarming the projects page what if terry or someone starts a mallet swap project page and each recipient adds theirs in a post.


----------



## Gshepherd

Derosa, good Idea, Just start a thread X-Mas Mallet Swap…...... So you should start one up for us….. Then you can add the Mallet Smitty made on it to start if off…...


----------



## donwilwol

I just assumed we were posting them here but I kinda like that idea better.


----------



## Mosquito

Maybe put a year in the title too.

As hard as it may be, what if we tried our hardest to keep the discussion to a minimum on that one, just to try to keep it more of a gallery than another forum. Then we can post and discuss them here too. Just a thought…


----------



## donwilwol

You could also post the Smtty mallet as a project, and the rest all get posted as a reply.

Edit: and then do as Mos has suggested.


----------



## Mosquito

or have the original poster edit their first post to include all the photos. Could get to be a bit of work, though


----------



## ShaneA

I like the idea of a separate forum, where we can post photos, and comments specific to the mallets. However, the photos of "other" things and adult humor hidden here. Hate to let the whole world know how strange stuff we do. : )


----------



## AnthonyReed

Staying on topic, chatter to a minimum… could happen.

No really, it could.

Seeing the awesomeness that is exchanged amongst you guys … i am sure no one will have anything to say.

Yep.


----------



## chrisstef

(Touches his nose) Not it.

But good idea. I will also refrain from posting any graphically awful pictures during any mallet postings .


----------



## donwilwol

I will also refrain from posting any graphically awful pictures during any mallet postings …. he says while touching himself.


----------



## Gshepherd

So we have to be nice for 48 hrs or so?


> ?


? I think I can do that. I'm pretty sure I can.

graphically awful pictures

Exactly what is that?


> ?


? Poor lighting, bad focus kinda stuff…. I strive to provide the best quality pictures possible.


----------



## bhog

^ LOL Don, Stef is always touching his Nub- a nickname he got in the locker room shower long ago. Hes like the guy from Sons Of Anarchy.


----------



## bhog

Shep we should be ok as long as we don't post Lysdexic's breather.


----------



## bhog

On a serious note does everybody want me to try and head the next swap?I am more a hunter gatherer but will try as cheif.

Should somebody start a swap(ya baby) thread?


----------



## Gshepherd

Just make sure it is a Mallet Swap Only cause if you don't Al ,Stef, OGScottyB will post some of their swapping and we do not want to go there do we?


> ?


??


----------



## bhog

I meant for the next swap we were gonna try for Shep.


----------



## chrisstef

Shep - graphically awful pictures:

- Bhogs all male review party. (You should see the smile on his face though)
- Al planing in his bday suit. 
- Don first thing in the morning rockin his weasel squeezers. 
- Tony in nothin but figero chains and knee socks.


----------



## bhog

LOL ^

Do explain the weazel squeazer's. Some of your words seriously make my day.lol

Dont forget that big fat blunt Tony always has.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Edit: ...

What's a blunt?


----------



## ShaneA

LOL…Tony rocking the seedless!


----------



## bhog

LOL ^ See I knew you smoked the chron.HAA!!


----------



## terryR

^Tis the season to be Jolly! 

I vote we just post our mallets here on the mallet thread…who is watching us? Hell, I don't think I can keep up with ANOTHER forum…handplanes, saws, chisels, workbenches, restorations, mallets, lathes…oh my…

Whatever Boatman made and sent me is bustin' to get out of the box! there's even a sharp knife 2" away!

just sayin'


----------



## Bagtown

I say we all post them as projects and try to fill the front page with only mallets.


----------



## lysdexic

That's the Spirit Baggy


----------



## ShaneA

I didnt take pics of mine : ( so I cant post pics in the project section.


----------



## lysdexic

No matter Shane. You post the project as Mallet by XXXX. That emphasizes the nature of the swap. Then the maker can actually post a few details like materials, methods and design considerations for the author/recipient and everyone else to read.

Then, it will be interesting to see who makes the Daily Top 3

Just an idea. Kind of public and in yo face though.


----------



## Gshepherd

That could work, post the mallet we recieve, make our comments to be followed by the makers comments….. do it within a 24 hr period if we can…..


----------



## Mosquito

I like that idea too… I think that's got my vote


----------



## johnstoneb

It will be late Wednesday before I can post any pictures. I am in Couer'd'Alene at my daughter's brought my camera but forgot the cable to download. Have to get home Wed before I can download any pictures.

As a teaser my daughter opened my box and wrapped the mallet. She thaght it was pretty fancy. I have to wait until Christmas to see it.


----------



## WhoMe

Looking forward to seeing all the cool mallets on this thread that everyone made. I would like to get in on next year's swap.


----------



## carguy460

Good stuff, yall…just checking in to see who all has caved and opened early.

Being back home for a few days is fun, especially getting to try my hand at Dad's lathe. I failed, but he cleaned it up for me…said unless I was a midget, what we just turned was not appropriate for a mallet…

Dang..we had to dig up some hickory, so tomorrow I turn again. Looking forward to seeing everyones mallets, guys. Stay strong, only a day or so left!


----------



## woodworker59

So hey, who is in charge of the next swap>?.. when, where, and count me in….. can not wait to see the fine mallet that TerryR sent to me… been itching me something fierce…. patience is not a virtue to which I have a great hold… come on Christmas… papa

Bhog you got my vote.. whats it gonna be>>> we going with the marking knife idea>???

Never quite got the idea of the blunt, I can roll one that looks factory made, don't need to use some blunt to ruin good herb… if I wanted to smoke a cigar, I would.. Papa


----------



## ShaneA

You can make it Papa, you have come this far, the day draws near. For me, the worst temptation was the first day or two. Someone needs to throw the final post place/procedure out there…Terry?

I would like to see some sort of a marking tool exchange, but I have no idea of how to make one. LOL. Didnt know how to make a mallet, but that did not stop me. Poor Stef.


----------



## Mosquito

In the same boat there Shane lol. First mallet I've ever made resides in a box (probably) at Boatman's establishment. Why not do the same with a marking tool?


----------



## waho6o9

Mallets on the front page of the project section, yeah buddy

I'm in on that.

Brilliant idea Bagtown.


----------



## chrisstef

Poor me … Wait til mauricio opens what i concocted. My 2nd mallet ever. Just because i hang around a woodworking forum dont mean i can woodwork. In the end its made to exert force upon another object through blunt trauma. Ill be honored that someone took time out of their life to spend making me something

On blunts: (name the old school rap)
"She said i never dealt with Phillie Blunts" 
"Because i heard thats for silly stunts"


----------



## mochoa

Mmos def, one of my Favorites.


----------



## Gshepherd

For the Win:::: Lost Boys-- Renee


----------



## chrisstef

"I said nah they burn slower"

Shep for the W. 
hope your holidays treat ya well fellas.


----------



## donwilwol

Let's not forget, there's a reason the original of anything valuable is the most valuable.


----------



## lysdexic

That is why you are so valuable.


----------



## mochoa

Thats embarrassing, I could have sworn it was Mos Def.


----------



## mochoa

So do we have consensus on posting the mallet in our Projects. For example: Mallet Swap from Christef?

The only problem I have with that is that I didn't make it. I think it makes more sense for me to post it here. Then let Stef (for example) post the project afterwards with any additional details. He made it, it should be in his project list.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'll post mine, since it's been opened, if that makes sense.


----------



## waho6o9

Good point Mauricio, I think that's part of the project forums
requirements.

"Yes, I want to post my finished project that is made of wood
If it doesn't fit the above description (like tool gloats & upgrades, wood gloats, projects in progress etc.),
either blog it or post it in an appropriate forum"

Oops


----------



## mochoa

P.S. Otherwise, it will be in my project list and Stef's.


----------



## Bagtown

I'll post the one I made.


----------



## Gshepherd

What about those who did not take pictures of the Mallet they made? I made mine for Jonestoneb.


----------



## BrandonW

Yeah, I agree that we should post our own mallets in the projects. Perhaps the recipients will snap some shots and post them on this thread.


----------



## Gshepherd

This also brings up a question I asked before…... Why can't we post pictures to our project folder without it being posted for the world to see…. I have some other projects I made that I would like to have in that folder but really don't need to list it as a new project.


----------



## mochoa

Like Brandon says, if you forget to take pics then just reuse the ones your recipient will be posting.

Its all good Shep, just mention that in the post, that you did it a while back. There is no time limit/requirement on posting the project. People do it all the time.


----------



## ShaneA

I may need some IT coaching from those in the know to pull that one off Mauricio. It is my own fault for not photographing. I dont care what we do, so long as we everyone is happy-ish.


----------



## mochoa

I will go ahead and confess that I have already opened mine. I was leaving town and I really wanted pictures of the mallet in a proper woodworking setting. And I"m posting it tonight because I wont have much time tomorrow.

I'm proud to present the mallet of destiny created by Christef! I love it. It also came with a very nice note explaining the history of the wood and the build process.

The fact that this wood came from an old convent makes it even sweeter. I imagine it infused for decades with the prayers of all those cute little nuns. It's like the Samurai Jack sword, made by chanting monks who infused it with mystical powers.

This mallet even glows when orcs are around! I'm serious!

The reclaimed red oak with the nail holes gives it such a nice feel and character. 









The purple heart and walnut handle are incredibly smooth and comfortable, I love the chamfer on all 4 sides right in the middle, its right where you grip the mallet and it really feels like its locked in. 









What's even sweeter is that he stamped my name on the mallet head!

So nice, its going to look so sweet on my bench. I really needed a joiners mallet. 









Now I cant wait to beat the crap out of some things with it! So far I have only smacked a holdfast and it amlost flattend the thing out. This is the crapy mallet I was using before and its all chewed up now.









Thanks brother Stef! I'm going to treasure this thing!


----------



## ShaneA

kudos on a great build stef. the name is really nice touch. bravo, you feel better coming clean on the premature opening?


----------



## mochoa

Yes, I feel better confessing about the premature evacuation!


----------



## waho6o9

Nice mallet Stef!


----------



## Mosquito

Nice one Stef and Mauricio! Looks sweet.

One more day…


----------



## mochoa

One more hour East Coast time. But I'm being called to bed so I figured I would just go for it. Posting the mallet I mean.


----------



## mochoa

I'm dying for Smitty to open the one I made for him!


----------



## Mosquito

Lol yeah Mauricio, I'm almost just as excited to see Jim's reaction as I am to open the one I got :-D


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow that is really nice. Well done Stef. Congrats Mauricio.

"El Oghoa" Is that what is stamped?


----------



## mochoa

Ha ha ha, nah, its my first initial and last name. M. Ochoa.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Heh … sorry i could not tell on my monitor.

Thank ya sir. And congratulations again, that is a fine whacker.


----------



## hhhopks

Well done.
Tools with character are the best.
Congra.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef - Outstanding! Maur, Congrats! Totally amazing whacker, looks fully capable of some heavy duty and a life time of service. I'm ready see see my gift mallet, but my family would not be happy unless it's Xmas Morning….  So we wait…


----------



## Brit

And so begins an exciting couple of days. I'm really looking forward to seeing all the different styles. Although I wasn't able to participate officially, Waho6o9 was kind enough to send me a spare one that he'd made. I wouldn't want to gate crash the party, but can I also post it here when I open it?


----------



## donwilwol

you bet Andy…..

I want to share a conversation I had with my wife yesterday as I was reading this forum.

Me: This is funny. These guys are like kids at xmas with this mallet swap.
My wife: Aren't all men like kids?
Me: We'll some guys have opened theirs already. They just couldn't wait.
My wife: So? You know you'd have opened yours if I hadn't hid it on you !

And I suppose she's right!!


----------



## Brit

All men are like kids? I don't know what she means Don.


----------



## donwilwol

right Andy, so let me clarify, when I said And I suppose she's right!! I meant about me opening the mallet, not that all men were like kids.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea! Thanks for all the kind words gang. 
Maur - im really happy that you enjoy the mallet. It gave me fits lol. The grain direction on the head switches dead in the middle and the purlpeheart, well it was purpleheart. Tearing out like mad. I was happy how it came out. My only regret was not having a crosscut saw sharp enough to cut it by hand. It would have hit a 10 on Smittys Galoot index.

A fitting mallet for a fine gentleman. Happy holidays brother.


----------



## bhog

Thats a cool mallet.The customization is a pretty awesome touch - old soul kinda thing.

^ Andy is crazy.lol


----------



## donwilwol

Stef, I thought that was chestnut looking at the pictures. I made mine out of chestnut and thought we thought alike. That scared me a bit!! 

Nice job anyhow.

Mauricio , now go hit something!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mallet Project of 'Painted Hickory' has been posted!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Nice pics of Elfin Andy!


----------



## donwilwol

I like the last touch


----------



## chrisstef

Ya know Don, maybe it is Chestnut. I wouldnt be the guy to distinguish between the two honestly. It did smell an awful lot like oak but would have the vintage to be chestnut. I picked the piece because of the grain swirl. There must hae been a knot just off the original cut. The quartersawn side really shows off the grain swirl. It just HAD to be THE piece for the swap.

As for thinkin alike, id be honored and you should be scared lol. There's a few crossed wires in this noodle.


----------



## donwilwol

Yes I've been known to show some signs of crossed circuitry as well.


----------



## johnlowell

I finished a mallet yesterday, have no idea how to load the photo here, but will put it in my project section shortly. Had no idea there was such interest in these.

so much to learn….. cheers, johnl


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

John, when you add a comment, click the 'img' button above the text entry block. It'll ask you where your pic is and allow you to insert it along with your comment. Looking forward to seeing your creation!


----------



## BrandonW

Nice mallet you have there, Mauricio. I really like the personal touch.


----------



## terryR

Mauricio, congrats on the fine mallet! Chrisstef that's an awesome piece of work! Adding your recipients name was a very sweet touch…very personal.

Shane, I voted that we just post our gifts here on our forum…but I don't think I'm in charge anymore…this swap became too large as it rolled along!  I had never planned for mine to be a 'project' so took no photos at all. But, I can already see that a few impressive masterpieces are about to be revealed…so projects page be damned…here come da mallet heads!

Papa, sorry bud, but my mallet isn't as nice as chrisstef's…errr…Mauricio's. This swap is going to provide lots of potential for LJ brotherhood bonding the way I see it…


----------



## donwilwol

You know what would be really cool. A 10 year mallet swap reunion.


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, I'm not making any guarantees that the mallet I made will last ten years.


----------



## Brit

I'm not making any guarantees I'll last ten years. )


----------



## Mosquito

If we did a mallet swap each year, we could timeline the mallets lol


----------



## mochoa

Lol, Don my wife couldn't wait to see the mallet so she talked me into opening it. Just like the Adam and eve storry, I blame her. Lol

Hey, its the 24th! Where are all the mallets?


----------



## stonedlion

Even though I didn't participate in the swap, it's been a treat to follow this thread. I am excited for you all and look forward to seeing the mallet pics. The camaraderie and Christmas spirit you guys have exhibited is actually quite touching.

And *that's* saying something as I can be a bit of a Grinch this time of year.


----------



## mochoa

Am I correct in thinking that Mallets can be posted anytime today? I'm surprised that they havent started flowing. Or is everyone waiting till midnight or tomorrow morning?


----------



## Mosquito

We usually open gifts in the evening after dinner. So my preliminary pictures will be posted tonight, probably. Then better pictures, and actions shots once I get home sometime Tuesday


----------



## donwilwol

My wife won't be giving mine up 'till morning.


----------



## lysdexic

I just want to apologize to Brandon in advance.


----------



## chrisstef

Im lettin babystef unvail Shane's mallet in the mornin. Little baby barf to break it in properly. Im jonesin to crack the tape and get a sneak peek. I havent had the urge to peek like this since scottyb posted the he goes au natural under his scrubs.


----------



## ShaneA

I folded up like a cheap suit. Couldn't take the anticipation any more. First, I also would like to apologize to Stef…after seeing the first few mallets, maybe I should have kept it in the prototype phase a little longer. : (

This whacker came from Bruce. I am super stoked. It has some serious mass to it, leather faced, and a lot of style. It is a true honor to have it. I thank you Bruce for giving suck a wonderful gift. I am not worthy of suck a fine instrument. Never thought I would like to handle another man's whacker, now I may need therapy.

Tell me about the 20 on the top Bruce, and the slight rattle I hear when swinging it around, like I have some sort of actual skill. It is awesome, thank you sir.

Oh yeah, and sorry again Stef. Maybe I should have just sent a "kit" like OG Scotty did?


----------



## BrandonW

Shane, I like the wedges in that mallet. It's a sweet looking mallet.

ScottyB: I just want to apologize to Brandon in advance.

Typical Scott comment. I'm sure the real mallet he sent is a work of art.


----------



## chrisstef

Shane - you say sorry one more time and im gonna whack you in your whacker with the whacker you made . Ive seen the stuff you make and ive got a spot in my cabinet all cleared out for it.

Thats a boomstick ya got there! Double wedged, leather faced, and oh so stylish. My chisels would love to be beat by such a beater.


----------



## ShaneA

I am truely not worthy. It is really, really nice…I love it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Over to the tree, to nab the USPS "Special Delivery" package from my buddy Mauricio!










Two of the kids and the Mrs. were on hand and just as excited as I was to get the show on the road! And there was an early clue that what I had was a true original!










And indeed it is!!!










But enough of the household pics. This show needs to go on the road, so over to the bench for some very impromptu shots. (Because I have no idea how to use carving chisels at this point.)




























The maple head is incredibly well finished, I love it! And it's an honor to get a threaded rod made by the Maur! This mallet is indeed a keeper, thanks to the Swap Organizers AND Maur for playing! Merry Christmas to All!


----------



## chrisstef

Man i friggin love this! Bunch of rough n tough woodworkers gettin all sentimental during the holidays. Makes me smile. Weve all got such different views and talents that make everything really interesting. Ive pissed away 80% of my phones battery all ready following the thread.

Maur - truely one of a kind mallet. The struggles you went through making the screws make that mallet so boss. Just wait until all these mallets start popping up in bench and project photos. For years to come they will be seen.

Epic!


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, that's wonderful. If someone had told me the idea of converting a screw into a mallet I wouldn't have been on board. That said, your mallet is truly a work of art--one of a kind. It looks like it would be a joy to use. Congrats on a sweet mallet, Smitty.


----------



## donwilwol

way to screw up Smitty's mallet. I like it.

You guys are wussies!! Yep i said it, *wussies!!*


----------



## Boatman53

Mos. I love the mallet, nice job all around love the mortise and tenon and the wedges. I've barely been able to keep up with this forum. I have had to be an unexpected care giver to my 90 year old dad since 4:30 this morning. He just dosed off so I've get a few moments. Just wanted to let everyone know I'm checking in but don't have much time. I'll work on uploading photos now while I can.


----------



## ShaneA

For a screwed up mallet, I think it turned out great. Smitty has already put it to work. Well done.


----------



## Boatman53

I did an impromptu swap with Bertha also so here is the pair. 




































Al, I really like your mallet also. Nicely turned handle. They both will have a place in my shop. I'll stop in again when I can but my dads health has tempered all the joy a bit. Merry Christmas to everyone and thank you all for letting me participate in this great mallet swap. I look forward to the next swap. 
Jim


----------



## lysdexic

"way to screw up Smitty's mallet"--now that's funny.

Friggin cool mallet Maur. One man's trash in another man's mallet. That applies to the one I made.


----------



## lysdexic

A teaser for Brandon.

You may remember this board from my workbench build. It had too much character to put into a rail on a bench, so it became a cut-off. Scrap.


----------



## BrandonW

Sweet! I'm opening it up tonight. I've said this before, but I'll say it again: The mallet swap is the best thing that's ever happened on Lumberjocks. Period.


----------



## lysdexic

Oh Shane - what would Freud say?

This whacker came from Bruce. I am super stoked. It has some serious mass to it, leather faced, and a lot of style. It is a true honor to have it. I thank you Bruce for giving suck a wonderful gift. I am not worthy of suck a fine instrument. Never thought I would like to handle another man's whacker, now I may need therapy.

LOL

LOL


----------



## lysdexic

Still laughing. So awesome!

:^)


----------



## BrandonW

My favorite was the Freudian slip of "suck" for such.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice mallets Shane/Bruce, Smitty/Mauricio, Jim/Al/Me (  )

They all look sweet, but I love the screw handle from Mauricio! That is epic my friend.


----------



## Mosquito

Jim, I just read your other post (I got excited by pictures… went back to read later) Thanks for the kind words on the mallet I sent 

Sorry to hear about your father. That's never something you want to have to do. Just gotta hang in there and do what you can. Hope things turn out well.


----------



## derosa

Almost did chestnut but the wood wasn't dry enough yet to use. I'll have to do that for next years. Have one small log to bring in and process.


----------



## ShaneA

I may need therapy…lol. Oh my!


----------



## BrandonW

At least Scott and Al can prescribe you medicine.


----------



## terryR

Nice one, Smitty, Mauricio has given ya one I bet you'll remember for a long, long time! This was The Year of The Wooden Screw for some of us… 

Congrats, Shane! I can't wait to hear the woods used in Bruce's mallet. Sweet…


----------



## Brit

Well since I will get it in the neck if I open my laptop on Christmas day, I figured I better open my mallet tonight. Although I wasn't officially part of the mallet swap, Waho was kind enough to send me a spare one he'd made. I love it and have already christened it with a couple of whacks on a chisel.










I managed to find a suitable local beer to go with it too! Thanks Waho. Although I'm sure it wasn't done on purpose, I think it is kind of cool how the brass pins spell the initial of my first name.


----------



## ShaneA

Classy Waho…looks great. This will be showing up in Andy's workbwench build blog. Right along the trademark square.


----------



## donwilwol

An new thumper, for an old thumper, drinking old thumper. You just can't make this $h1t up. Nicely done and Merry merry Xmas.


----------



## waho6o9

Your welcome my friend.

Your initial was done on purpose and the mallet was custom
made just for you big guy.

Thank you Brit for all that you do.


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks guys.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice work waho, looks great


----------



## OnlyJustME

Awesome mallets guys. 
Really like the screwed up handle. lol


----------



## BrandonW

Nice mallet waho/Andy. Love the brass initial. What kind of wood is it? I can't tell from my phone.


----------



## lysdexic

How cool is that? Waho that really looks like a thumper.

Shane - I am not picking on you but you really tickle me. Remember our conversation about " great job but …..." or something like that? Well, you did it again. :^)

"…..This will be showing up in Andy's workbwench build blog"


----------



## waho6o9

Correct ScottyYo, that little thumper will do some damage.

I know the top part of the mallet is Zebra wood Brandon, but the handle
part I forget. I know that the side grain is much nicer than the face grain 
so I like to use it for handles.

Thanks Mos!


----------



## GMatheson

Nice looking mallets popping up all over the place. I'm looking forward to tomorrow when I get to open mine.


----------



## johnstoneb

Shane
The 20 on the mallet is the weight 20 Oz. I guess it goes back to all my hammers have the weight stamped on them. I just carried this over to the mallets I have made. It does have a couple of oz of lead split shot in the head.
The head is made of Chechen and Hickory, the handle is Oak and Purpleheart. The Chechen grain is really wild. I made two of these. I was planning on giving the other one (with even wilder grain) in the swap but made a mistake on it. So I kept it. The chechen and hickory are about the same hardness. It should last for a couple of years.


----------



## waho6o9

I think the handles are made out of Canary wood.


----------



## ShaneA

I was just dropping not so subtle hints, so that we did get a blog out of Andy…he does good blogs, we all know it is true.


----------



## lysdexic

Right you are Shane. I'd love to see Andy's bench build.


----------



## Gshepherd

Holy Cow guys, gone for a while and 77 postings,,,,,,,, I got all jittery looking at some kick A$$ Mallets….. I will open mine in about 10 minutes… I stayed at the shop all night and just got home, Only way I could make sure I did not open mine early… See self control…....

Unbelieveable Mallets Posted thus far….. Amazing….. Now I will open my Mallet and post it very soon… Mine is from Derosa, I feel like a kid again…...LOL

Update::::: Mallet is Opened, will get pics soon…. Nice Mallet (Wacker) Feels good…. Very Nice weight to it…. A keeper that is for sure….. Lookin for something to get down on…..


----------



## OnlyJustME

Shep, we want to hear about the mallet, not what goes on when you and Al get together.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Okay, these first few mallets are just amazing! I'll be opening mine in the morning, but I just wanted to pop in to see if any wackers have been let out of the barn. Beautiful craftsmanship!


----------



## Gshepherd

Well Here it is…..... In all it's Glory…... This is the Mallet, Derosa made…. It looks like hickory, feels like hickory, taste like hickory, Desrosa is it Hickory???? It feels good in the hands…

Thank you very much, Rev Russ….... It will be used and abused I assure you….. If these darn sheperds don't relax it will be used sooner than later…......


























I took pics of the Mallet and had some left over chicken and I almost didn't get to enjoy it…. Oscar has his eye on it right now….


----------



## ShaneA

Fine looking mallet Shep. Well done Russ, timeless look on that one.

Good pic of the puppies too. I love dogs, especially big ones.


----------



## ShaneA

oops double post.


----------



## ShaneA

oops triple post.


----------



## Bagtown

Wow.
Nice whackers fellas.
Can't wait till morning.


----------



## chrisstef

Well im back from my italian familys xmas eve feast. Im down a belt loop and a jeans button, had a total belly blow out. After feasting my belly i can now feast my eyes on another round of kick ass mallets.

Andy & Wahoo - awesome that wahoo hooked it up and sent some love over the pond. Great job on the build wahoo. 
Rev Russ & Shep - sweet stuff. That hickory should stand up to the test of time.

On a side note my uncle found the last jar of cherries soaked in bourbon made by my grandfather sometime when i was probably still in diapers. A couple of those bad boys will warm up the coldest of souls. Straight from the old jelly jar. Pop would be proud of you guys for being so kind and generous this holiday sending mallets not only all over the country but the world as well.

Hog was right when he called it old soul. That mallets got Pepe blood in it Maur. Little bit of my grandfather shining through.


----------



## derosa

Never worked with hickory, still haven't. Made of applewood all the way. The head was from a 3" thick board and the handle from the next board above so the grain of the handle would match the grain of the head. Handle was offset turned, ran out of time to make a spoke shave for using all hand tools.

I'm also stuck waiting till morning; wife just isn't willing to cave on the one gift on christmas eve idea.


----------



## Gshepherd

Derosa, thanks, I have never worked with applewood but now I know what it looks like,,, Job well done Sir…..


----------



## Boatman53

Thanks for your thoughts Mos, well we just took my dad to the hospital. At least he will be looked after and I'll get some sleep tonight. I'll be back here tomorrow checking in but need to save my battery tonight. 
Jim


----------



## ShaneA

Good luck Jim. Sounds like a tough situation.


----------



## BrandonW

Best wishes Jim. You and your dad are in our thoughts/prayers. Get some good rest!


----------



## chrisstef

Thoughts with you and your Dad Jim.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Prayers go with you and yours.


----------



## derosa

I'll add your dad to my prayers tonight. One of my parishioners had to be sent to the hospital during the Christmas eve service with a possible heart attack and the firefighters that were shot today were only a couple communities over from here. We had a moment of silence for them, a number of people in the church including myself are a part of our town's volunteer fire department.


----------



## BrandonW

I opened up the mallet I received from Scott. I was pleasantly surprised by what I found. A very nicely crafted mallet made of cherry and some beautiful quilted maple, complete with leather pads. Thanks Scott! The handle is shaped beautifully and it feels really nice to hold. I think I like the little detail at the top of the handle the best! I am really super excited excited about this one. Here are a few photos, including one of it in use.




























Mallet swap = best idea ever.


----------



## hhhopks

That's another A+ mallet.
Well done.


----------



## ShaneA

Kudos to Brandon for making Scott's "kit" look so good. I knew you could do it.

Nice job. The handle is well done.


----------



## waho6o9

Prayers for your Dad Jim.


----------



## lysdexic

Jim, I am with you brotha. My mom just got out of the hospital today. She was to weak to eat, drink or get out bed under her own power. She is alone.

Thanks Brandon. When I apologized I was only half kidding. I will write a self critique tomorrow.

NOW…..although not part of the official mallet swap, my ol' friend Al sent me a most excellent mallet. Form follows function and this mallet is for,wrist controlled taps needed to adjust an iron. The swell sits nicely in the palm of the hand. The brass head affords the mass and momentum such that only a slight flick of the wrist is needed to impart the impact neede.

The head is obviously brass. I do not know what the handle is.


----------



## lysdexic

duplicate


----------



## ShaneA

Looks like a type of rosewood. I think he posted that one a week or so back. Pretty cool.


----------



## lysdexic

He did Shane and, at that time, I did not know it was for me and did not pay close attention.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice mallet Scotty. Nice work Al.

I opened mine this evening… dang this thing is SWEET SASmith! Was there… 3 different turnings for the head? I think that's what I figured… either way. Cellphone pics because that's all I've got. I'll take better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## woodworker59

Great job Stef, now tell the truth, how much of the work did the little man do for ya… its obvious from the pics that he is the real swagger at your house>>>. Very Nice Mallet… Congrats on that one.. looks like it will get the job done for many moons.. 
Man there are mallets just flying around here, some beautiful stuff being made and enjoyed.. this is what Christmas is meant to be.. bringing joy to one another….can't wait till I can open mine and see what awaits me.. if it compares to the ones I've seen so far, I will not be disappointed.. 
my prayers to those with loved ones in need or health… And also to all of you.. May you be Blessed by the Lord Jesus on this the anniversary of His Glorious birth… Merry Christmas to all… Papa


----------



## BrandonW

Wow, Mos, that's the most unique mallet I've ever seen. Very creative and should work pretty well for you.


----------



## Mosquito

I agree Brandon, it's awesome. I was completely blown away when I opened it. Almost don't want to use it lol
-

I can't wait for you (SASmith) to chime in and let us know what it's made of, and how you made it. Judging from the 3 holes I saw on one mallet face, and the 3 on the top of the handle, I'm assuming it was offset turning, which is awesome. The mallet head is just the coolest.


----------



## lysdexic

Merry Christmas
To all you
Wack jobs


----------



## Brit

Back at ya ScottyB.

Bring on the mallets.


----------



## Bagtown

Merry Christmas Fellow Whackers,

Well, Greg Matheson, THANK YOU!

I opened my parcel from Ontario this morning and this is what was inside.









Greg sent me a very nice card.
Here's the inside of the card.









And sent along this little fellow that he carved for our tree.









Here are the mallet pics;



















Greg, Thank you so much.
This thing has great heft.
Can't wait to try it out on something.
Very exciting to get this under the tree.

To the rest of you guys, Greg and I swapped names as we were the only Canadians in the swap.
Glad Greg got my name. 
Of course now I feel bad, as I didn't even put a card in my package.

Mike


----------



## derosa

I think there is an irony in the fact that as a child I would be up well before 8am and waiting till then to wake up my parents to open presents. Now I am stuck waiting for my child to wake up so I can go open presents. 
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## chrisstef

Luckily babystef was rip roarin and ready to celebrate his first Christmas at 6:30 this morning so my waiting has finally come to an end. From ShaneA ive received, what ill call, the slimline mallet. Sleek and stylish it will fill a wonderful niche in my shop, from the mammoth Mattlet to Shane's slimline, ive got it all covered. Handle appears to be cherry and the head, bocote?, quadruple wedged in place. Thats right girls, 4 wedges. Shane, my man, thank you so very much.



















I couldnt be any more proud than to be a part of this event. Way to be fellas! Merry Christmas, happy holidays, and my best wishes to each and every one of you goons.


----------



## ShaneA

It is zebra wood head w/a maple handle. A little light in the pants at 14oz. But, if you are like me, sometimes you need a less help beating the crap outta stuff. Should have kept it in the R & D phase a little longer. : )

Merry Christmas fellas.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice looking mallets Greg/Mike and Stef/Shane!

For the record, Stef, the mallet I sent used 8 wedges lol


----------



## chrisstef

Samsonite - i was way off!

Its perfect shane. Like you, i tend to be a little heavy handed so a lighter mallet is exactly what the doctor ordered. Im psyched and it will be beaten with pride.


----------



## Mosquito




----------



## terryR

Lots of eye candy this morning! I love the different styles of mallets given so far!

Jeez…Apple, Zebrawood, 4 wedges, 8 wedges, Mo Mopani from Al, I think? Gotta go wake up the wife and open a mallet!!!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, severe wedge skills on display here! Love the assy methods and the exotic woods!


----------



## GMatheson

Here is my mallet from Bagtown. I love the maple and it fits in my hand perfectly.










Thank you Mike and I'm glad you like your mallet


----------



## Mosquito

nice curly maple! Looks like it'd be nicely balanced too.
-

A few more pictures with some better lighting. Still with the camera on my phone, but we're heading down to my grandpa's place this morning, and THEN I get to head home, eventually.


----------



## Bagtown

Greg,
There's a piece of 1.0" diameter brass about two inces long in the head of that mallet.
Glad it fits your hand.
There are staple holes in the handle because it was a pallet.

Mike


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beautiful work fellas. The mallets are gorgeous.

Your display of friendship and the Christmas spirit is awe inspiring.

Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## donwilwol

Very cool mallet from bhog. Thanks brandon




























Some very nice mallets being shown this xmas


----------



## hhhopks

I love the side stories behind the wood.

Pallet
Some recycle wood from a church?
 Firewood….

All quality material of course. The best of the best.
It really add character to the tool.


----------



## BrandonW

Love the photos of all these cool mallets. What a cool thing this is.


----------



## bhog

Awesome stuff guys.

Don,welcome buddy I hope it doesnt break first whack…lol.

Merry X mas and Happy Holidays Gents.I am happy to have been a part of this.

Pretty sure Scott mispelled something up there ….just saying.


----------



## woodworker59

TerryR you have outdone yourself, the mallet is awesome, the feel and the heft are perfect. I have always wanted the traditional carvers mallet and now I have one… excellent…..
What is most special is the HAND KNAPPED flint point that was included… Man you have blown me away with that.. what a fantastic job…will make use of it, and display it proudly… job well done…thank you… and Merry




































Christmas…

to all you other mallet heads…. wow, there are some outstanding mallets being posted… this was one great idea… glad to be a part of it…. LJ's are the best….........Papa
I am told that the head is Bubbinga and the handle is Sapale… wow exotics… don't see much of them around my shop.. mostly domestic stuff here… THANKS MUCH>>> ( some how I doubled the pics.) yes I am computer idiot…


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you DonW for the fine mallet and the note on the history of the different woods that
make this a one of a kind. Chestnut is the main part of the head with bloodwood as it's
side pieces and wenge as the bottom of the head. 
The ash handle was from a tree that fell during a storm and one of the first DonW cut
with his own saw mill, 2 cool.
Mahogany is the accent pieces on the ash handle and blends well making for an 
excellent well made mallet.
Thanks to all for an epic mallet swap.


----------



## johnstoneb

I opened my mallet from gsheperd this morning.
Thane that is the most fantastic mallet I have seen. It will fit in with my other two perfectly. What kind of wood did you use? How did you finish it? Thank You this really makes me happy that I participated in this exchange.
My daughter says it looks like a scepter and shouldn't be used to beat on things. I need to find some chisel work very soon. Your turning skill are phenomenal.


----------



## waho6o9

Beautiful mallet Shep! Well done.
You're going to have fun with that mallet Bruce, watch out chisels.


----------



## ShaneA

Oh my, some serious mallet quality here. Raising the bar to obscene heights.


----------



## mochoa

Wow so many great mallets, Great job everybody! Merry Christmas!

What great variety! I'm glad to be part of this swap.

SAS smith for the win! That mallet is mind boggling, how the heck did you do that! Congrats Mos!

Hold up I just saw Shep's, Holly crap Shep, that's amazing tell us about that mallet, really nice.

Smitty, I'm so glad you like the mallet. I used a really simple Tried & True Danish Oil (BLO) finish and dark wax finish. Its nice because its old school BLO with no metal or chemical driers in it so fondle with confidence! Sanded to 2000 grit before that.

Its the first carving mallet I've ever made, after seeing your pics I think I'm going to have to make me another one!

Jim my prayers for your pops!

As anyone posted mallets to their projects yet?


----------



## hhhopks

Bruce,

"My daughter says it looks like a scepter and shouldn't be used to beat on things."

You duather is actually right. In the ancient time, kings always holds something like a mallet on the hands. I think there is an Egyptian dude holding one of these for millenium. They use it to keep their subject in line. Obviously, your daughter is too kind and gentle to think of such thing are to be used for beating on people.

Yes, the tool is fit for a king. You are a lucky man.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow. Phenomenal!


----------



## SASmith

From Al with love.



























As tribute to Al, a pistol/pecker pic.









Thanks Al, it is awesome. What kind of wood is the head? I think the handle is chestnut.

I will try to get some action shots soon.


----------



## donwilwol

Scott, was the bomb squad at ready when you opened Al's mallet?


----------



## donwilwol

I posted mine as a project. I just put mallet swap in the tag line.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/mallet+swap


----------



## mochoa

Wow so many great mallets, Great job everybody! Merry Christmas!

What great variety! I'm glad to be part of this swap.

SAS smith for the win! That mallet is mind boggling, how the heck did you do that! Congrats Mos!

Hold up I just saw Shep's, Holly crap Shep, that's amazing tell us about that mallet, really nice.

Smitty, I'm so glad you like the mallet. I used a really simple Tried & True Danish Oil (BLO) finish and dark wax finish. Its nice because its old school BLO with no metal or chemical driers in it so fondle with confidence! Sanded to 2000 grit before that.

Its the first carving mallet I've ever made, after seeing your pics I think I'm going to have to make me another one!

Jim my prayers for your pops!


----------



## terryR

Awesome mallets continuing…

Shep, that's amazing, bro! 
Don, love that handle…
Al's looks like it would fit my hand nicely if it weren't for this walnut lovely from Jim…








fits my hand like it were custom made…
and the top…








nice touch…
feels like the head is filled with mass heavier than walnut cells…too bad I just finished the M/T's on my bench, but I bet I can find something to whack! Thanks, Boatman, Jim!!!


----------



## Gshepherd

Merry X-mas Guys,

Bruce, your quite welcome…...

You guys remember me talking about the Mallet of Destiny, and the Monastery and German Shepherds? Believe it there are Monks who raise and train German Shepherds in NY….

After looking at Johnstoneb projects I already knew he made at least 6 nice Mallets. So had to raise the bar a bit and after some serious dark room chanting with the GSD's I came up with what you see…....

The handle is 1 of 4 pieces of wood I have had for over 12 years now that I think about it, It is very special wood. It is Birdseye Maple….. Unique color and grain. The Main body is Santos Mahogany, tough stuff, Some more figured Maple and final top is Santos again. I used GF turners finish on the Handle to protect it and give it that shine. 8 coats to be exact,LOL It was put on with a brush with the lathe turning about 200rpm's then I heat treated it while it was spinning. The Head I used several coasts of Danish oil and some Milands Wax….

The medallions are from a Monks Ceremony Robe. LOL…..

I got the biggest kick out of Bruces's daughter saying it looked like a scepter cause that is exactly what I was trying for. Now that is a Lady with good taste…... I am totally Stoked that he likes it so much…


----------



## bondogaposis

You guys are going to have to wait until tomorrow to see the mallet I received. I am away from home at the moment and won't get back until tomorrow to be able to photograph it. All I can say it is a nice one and can't wait to start whacking stuff with it. Thanks Brandon W.


----------



## SASmith

For the swap I sent Mos this "bent" mallet. Constructed of Red Elm and Black Walnut and glued with TBII and Epoxy.
Both the head and the handle were made using off-center turning on my old ShopSmith 10ER. Each piece required 3 "center" points.









Here are a few more I gave as gifts this christmas.








Black Cherry and Black Walnut

















Red Elm and White Oak








Black Walnut and Hard Maple


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Scott, those things are sweet


----------



## Cosmicsniper

I don't think I've ever been so giddy after opening a present…

This is truly the Hammer of Thor. I'm sure that OnlyJustME broke every mallet swap rule that we had…it's just massive and I almost pee'ed my pants out of its awesomeness.










Obviously, this is turned quite masterfully on a lathe. The handle has some beautiful elements…










The handle wood is only slightly porous and extremely smooth…I don't know this wood.

The mallet head is certainly mahogany or some reasonable derivative thereof…










And this was me as I opened it this morning…I assure you my glee couldn't be contained…










One more shot here…










Thank you, OJM, for making it a Christmas to remember!!!


----------



## Mosquito

Nice work Al, Jim, and OJM. All lookin' great so far! This is so much fun :-D


----------



## ShaneA

Whoa, that is going to need to be registered as a lethal mallet. You will need a license to carry that bad boy. Serious whackers fellas, this has been fun. Glad I signed up.


----------



## terryR

OJM…that's the winner, bud…I wouldn't put my Ford truck up against THAT mallet!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Everyone get a mallet, then???


----------



## SASmith

Good question, Smitty. 
I was thinking the same thing.
Bhog did you get one?


----------



## derosa

Courtisy of waho, no clue what it is made of but even my wife was shocked by the beauty and obvious skill. Has a nice weight and good grip for my hand.


----------



## Mosquito

Just a reminder, when everyone starts posting their projects, if you put "mallet swap" as a tag, it will show up in the link that Don posted earlier: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/mallet+swap


----------



## Mosquito

Nice mallet Waho/Russ


----------



## SASmith

Thanks for the heads up, Mos.
I just edited my post so I would be on the list.


----------



## terryR

bhog, bud, sorry you didn't get to play like the others! 

I almost feel responsible…but cannot really control what some of you will do…or NOT do…


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks Mos, Russ and Mrs Russ.

The mallet head is Zebra wood with Canary wood for the handle.
The brass lynch pin is epoxied in and the ends are capped with
leather.


----------



## welcon




----------



## bhog

No mallet opening for me.I was not going to say anything but since I was asked a direct question…lol.Its not a huge deal but I would be lying if I didnt feel let down a little.And I am not going to send a box o mud blow.

Some sweet mallets shared here guys.Its been fun,the mallet making got me hooked on the lathe and have made a total of 4 now,and poor Don got the ugly unskilled first.LOL


----------



## AnthonyReed

Give me the address Hog; i'll send the box-o-mudmonkeys to save you the trouble.

Outstanding mallatry fellas.


----------



## woodworker59

Bhog, I feel your pain, hopefully it will be there in tomorrows mail… the responsible party should hit themselves with their mallet… in the big toe for sure… I have seen some unbelievable mallets posted…you folks should be proud of yourselves… fine craftsmanship apparent on this site… Papa


----------



## Gshepherd

Amazing how sweet all the Mallets are and styles…..

I'm confused did Hog get left in the cold???? If so I might have something I could send out tomorrow be there by Friday Night Fights…..

I do remember::::: That anyone failing, would have to run through Terry's Homestead Naked and with a T-Bone hangin around thier necks…..

Hog, I'm sorry for the Emotional scars you will have now…..


----------



## donwilwol

There is one in every crowd.

It looks like Jay is ready for tent stake driving. That mallet is massive.

I'm proud to be a part of this swap. I'm certainly in for the next, what ever it works out to be.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

It's better than that, Don. Coming home from my parents tonight, I saw several cars pulled over on the side of the road because of the one-in-a-lifetime Christmas ice and snow we got today. I pulled out my mallet, threw it at each car, and knocked them back on the road. It even returned to my hand after each throw.


----------



## donwilwol

Jay, that's total Christmas magic.


----------



## BrandonW

Great mallets everyone! Sorry to hear your lack of mallet, bhog. Have you heard from the builder? Is it on its way?

Jay, some Christmas miracle you got there!


----------



## derosa

I'm in on the next swap whatever it is, just gonna have to step it up seeing some of these mallets.


----------



## Gshepherd

Hog, I am thinking Lance was suppose to send you the Mallet right????


----------



## donwilwol

I suggest Terry send Jay to bhog's builder. Put that mallet to use. I'd hate to waste a good steak.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

TheDude - Are you behind the eight ball re: the mallet build? Or someone else?


----------



## lysdexic

Busy day. Just catching up. Here is my most excellent mallet from the hands of Papa. It is simple in design and very well proportioned. Good balance and weight. Thanks Papa.

I've never worked with purpleheart but I assume that is what the head is. Yes?


----------



## Gshepherd

Beautiful, love the color…...

Nice job there, Papa


----------



## ShaneA

Nice job Papa. ScottyB Yo can take his whacking to a new level with that.


----------



## derosa

My wife just walked in and said ooohhh, pretty.


----------



## waho6o9

You scored a great mallet ScottyYo!

Good job Papa, I like the color combo and the 
contour of the handle.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Papa, that is beautiful!


----------



## mochoa

So many nice mallets here folks. I love that they are all so different. I cant wait for the next swap!

I posted mine as a project and it looks like its showing up in Don's post.


----------



## WhoMe

WOW!!!!!! 
To the makers of all those fine mallets. You should all be proud of you wonderful creations. Your individual designs and history of some of those is truly amazing. Your generosity and time spent in your creations is a bright light in what has been a holiday season in which many have seen difficult times. You have made your LUCKY recipients VERY happy and it shows with their wonderful words of thanks and praise. 
Even though I did not participate in this exchange ( I knew I would not be able to create a mallet for the exchange in time and I didn't want to commit and then not follow through) I feel that the joy that has been put into words in this exchange has made me happy for all of you.

When a sign up sheet appears for next year, I am planning on signing up as I am already thinking of a design. 
I will be proud to participate and hopefully make someone's Christmas better next year.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Jay, the Head is made of Ipe. Came from a left over piece of 4×4 railing post from the deck i built for my in-laws. The handle is made from Black Locust. A tree that blew over in the same yard as the deck i built at my in-laws. Both pieces have been floating around my shop (outside and inside) at 3 different addresses for about 7 years now. I thought it fitting that they finally be joined together and bring joy to a fellow wood worker. Also i think black locust was the only wood i had strong enough for that mallet head. I didn't know if you had a lathe or not and were hoping to get a carvers type mallet but i came up with the head design in my head when we first started talking about the swap so i just went with it.

I was going to leave it with no finish (rough and tough, you know) just burnished with shavings while on the lathe but then i decided it would keep a bit better so i put tung oil on it. Hope it's not too big and you find a more appropriate wood working use for it then putting cars back on the road like maybe realigning a workshop on its foundation or cracking walnuts.  
It was a joy to make and i wish i had more time to spend on it. It comes with a lifetime warranty so if it breaks at any point, it's lifetime is over and therefore the warranty has expired. lol

I love the little kid holding the mallet picture of you. 
Don't drop it on your foot and may it bring you endless enjoyment. 
Merry Christmas to all and God Bless


----------



## Brit

I agree the photo of Jay holding his mallet really sums up the excitement that so many have experienced this Christmas. I especially like the new packets of socks on the floor beside him as if to say, "Sod the socks, I've got a mallet!"


----------



## Mosquito

I just looked at the front page, and we've got 5/15 of the spots for the top 15 projects filled with mallet swap projects today, great work all


----------



## lysdexic

I am ashamed that I never took pics of mine. Thus no project for me.

Loser!


----------



## woodworker59

ScottyB you hit it right on the Head so to speak, it is purpleheart, first time I tried turning the stuff, its very hard.. had to sharpen my tools in the middle to get it done.. glad you like it.. should pack enough wallop to get the job done.. all my best…Papa


----------



## terryR

Awesome swap, ya'll. I had a blast…and just love my gift mallet much, much more than my shop made ones! Thanks, Jim!

And the photo of Jay holding THAT mallet was priceless! Even my wife was rolling in laughter!

Ms Debbie even contacted me about setting up something similar for all of LJ's…too much for me, though…I suggested to her that we have a 'Swap Blanket' Forum, but managing it would take a machine…cannot wait for the next swap!

*bhog*, please make the next swap soon! If you really don't wanna be in charge, I'll be happy to keep the SwapMaster title. Hell, I've been the charge nurse since I was 18 years old…just sayin'

...but be ready for more strict rules if I am in charge again! Sorry, *Dude*, you can't even sign up! You had the same fair chance that we all did…and failed. On Christmas…unacceptable.


----------



## mochoa

Scott just copy and past the pics that Brandon posted. just right click, save image as….

we are 5 of 15, bit that's not counting Smitty who was top3 yesterday.


----------



## bhog

Terry keep the title man.You did a great job with it all.

We shooting for Valentines day? LOL.


----------



## mochoa

due


----------



## mochoa

dup


----------



## mochoa

dup


----------



## mochoa

dup


----------



## OnlyJustME

Mauricio's in the Egg Nog again.


----------



## mochoa

learning how to use the new kindle


----------



## donwilwol

Terry….wonderful job. I second bhog's statement.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

OJM: Oh, I assure you, the size of the mallet is in no way a negative. My wife was laughing at me as I opened the box…she saw the boyish fun I was having. But it's a man's mallet! Almost seemed like a rite of passage for me…you just broke me out of puberty!

Seriously, it's just beautiful. Most of my mallet usage is with chisels. But wood needs persuasion sometimes too. Either way, I'm using the mallet…and it will have a special place in my shop.

I'm surprised by the ipe. Never worked it before. Sure looks like mahogany, though the feel was more oily, so I had some questions there. It's definitely hard for me to ID the wood when a piece is turned. And I've never seen black locust either. I love the look and feel of that wood. I'm going to need to research where I can get some around here in DFW.

It's just masterfully done…makes me want to get a lathe. More than anything, it just a privilege to own.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Terry = Swap Master

Great Job, Thanks!


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you Terry, the swap was a ton of fun.


----------



## Gshepherd

COS, just be careful with the Black Locust, last time I was near that stuff I didn't remember anything for bout 12 hours…. Just sayin…..

Dude:::::::: Shame on you…..... Now we all will have to chip in to help pay for the Hogs therapy…..


----------



## BrandonW

Scott, like Mauricio said, just use the photos I took. If you need more, let me know. It's such a sweet mallet, you should post it.


----------



## Gshepherd

Terry, The Grand Master Wacker…... Thank You…

Now how Manly can you get when a bunch of guys Swap Wackers and live to tell the tale…....

Yes, ScottyB and Al still need to post…....

OMG, see what you did Dude, now I even forgot about the HOG, Just because you failed…...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

And Dude had a mallet sent to him, right? That maker hasn't had a reveal!


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for organizing such an awesome event Terry :-D

I feel bad for bhog though


----------



## terryR

Hey, thanks to you guys for making such awesome mallets…the swap would've been boring if just 3 of us had played along…

...seems like bondogaposis made a mallet for Dude?

bondo, you wanna post your own photos of the mallet you made? Seems fine by me…I'd like to see it!


----------



## Bagtown

Yes, please post the pictures.


----------



## bhog

Im so mentally scarred from this and I havent had a chance yet to watch any of Smitts educational vids(filthy porn) so have had to resort to pie-dutch apple and pecan baby.Multiple servings.Its not really helping..lol.

Thanks guys for the love and Shep there is only 2 things I can think of that will make me feel any better-278 parts and quilted Mahogany.


----------



## BrandonW

Bhog, What about two #78 parts?


----------



## donwilwol

way to get some Mahogany hog!!

If I had some, I'd pop it in today's mail !!


----------



## Gshepherd

OHHHH Terry, now I can't surprise the HOG….. What fun is that? I was going to send Hog the Mallet of Disappointment but Dude is doing that I hear…..


----------



## bhog

Brandon no I have a 78 fully tricked(lol)

Don lol and thanks.I would probably just lightly rub it and gaze "my precious" style.


----------



## bhog

LOL I got the mallet of disapointment already-its fuxin invisible.


----------



## donwilwol

Seriously you'd have no chance of getting it from me. I was just trying to guilt Shep into it.


----------



## bhog

^ Brutal honesty is the best honesty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

You did get a hog scraper, B…  That was an early Xmas present, although I don't think it'd be effective driving chisels.

"The Mallet of Disappointment…" Ouch. Is that better or worse than coal?

QUESTION / REQUEST: I think it'd be most helpful for future mallet projects to hear how the various woods hold up to beatin'. Not Al and ScottyB Yo's kinda beatin', but woodworking use kind of stuff. I say that because I hit those carvers with the Screwed Up Mallet and had a little dimpling in the maple. Not that it's ruined at all, but I had no idea use would be visible that fast. So, how does padauk hold up? And bloodwood, and black locust and hickory, etc. etc.?


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, another poignant question is how do the project woods hold up. My personal mallet has a jatoba head and it dents everything that I hit with it. THerefore, I used maple and cherry for Brandon's mallet. Not only because they are workbench scraps but because they are softer - like Bhog.

Furthermore, I'd like to know how the leather faces hold up. I used a spray adhevesive on mine and it seems to stay gummy. Brandon's leather faces are likely to fall off soon. But what do I care it is not my problem anymore :^)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

True, the Thor-like mallets aren't for use with chisels (generally speaking, of course) so woods hitting project faces is also a great feedback topic.

Soft like Bhog. Ahhhh…. I've heard that about him, but would have to say it must be a quality that he shields. A manly exterior to the Hog, there is.


----------



## lysdexic

After two movie references above, I just have to say that I lreally enjoy Bluray. I got the Band of Brothers bluray boxset for Xmas and I am diggin' it on the new TV. Back to the regularly scheduled program…...........


----------



## bhog

Smitt ,I got in the Jeep earlier and saw it and smiled.Its been sitting on the floorboard with that 80 since that day.I dont drive the YJ much lol and forgot all about it.I may restore it to its former glory someday.

I think the Mallet Of Disapointment is worse than coal.But I dunno.

ScottyBizzle nice burn in my time of sorrow,(sob-sob-tear.) But I am actually quite hard.


----------



## lysdexic

Kick 'em while he's down


----------



## bhog

^ Smitty with a Yoda like saying? Aww snap.

I am truthfully more emotional than my wife-Chrissteff called me puppys breath one time(lol).Still manly as hell though and could kick Chuck Noris' ayus (maybe).


----------



## OnlyJustME

I've been 160 miles away from my shop since before the swap started and i still got a mallet sent in time to be opened for Christmas. No excuses DUde.

Jay, it cold be some type of mahogany i guess but before i started working it and cut all the old exposed wood off it seemed more like Ipe to me. That's what i ordered to do the deck but there are so many close species that it is often mislabeled or several different subspecies are used as Ipe. Seems a bit heavier than most mahoganies too. Should be able to chisel out mortises in 2 whacks. lol The oiliness is probably just be the tung oil not fully cured yet.

I'm liking working with black locust. It is hard on the tools and the chisels needed a honing several times making that mallet, but i really like the color and grain of it and it's really hard. They will both darken with age and will probably last beyond your great great grandkids or more even outside unless buried in the dirt. I made a bench 7 years ago on site from that black locust when it came down for my in-laws yard and didn't even put a finish on it and the only signs of decay are slightly on the legs which are in contact with the ground. That's seven years of mid east coastline winters and summers and still going strong. 
I've also BBQ'd with some of it and it gives off a very similar taste/smell to mesquite.

Just also want to thank everyone who made this mallet swap such a great thing and all the LJ's that contribute to this site. It has rekindled my passion for wood working and all that goes with it aka collecting tools. 
You guys are such a hoot and i laugh all the time reading these posts. Sometimes i wish i could UN-see some of the pics though. lol


----------



## Mosquito

That's funny… bhog is never "soft" when he's around me ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks again Terry, marvelous job. Condolences to Hog. I offered to send him one, but I think he was too broken up, or….maybe he saw the mallet I sent, and thought no way man? Either way, kinda hurts the integrity of the whole situation.

A LJ mass swap would be a nightmare, just sayin'...lost to go wrong.

Edit: hopefully it shows up soon, and is glorious!


----------



## OnlyJustME

In response to ScottyO's point, Ipe is also known as one of the IronWoods and might possibly dent iron if it hits it. It would definitely benefit from a leather face and had i had the right type of leather or more time on it i would have put one on it. Feel free to install the leather face Jay.


----------



## DaddyZ

Very Nice Mallets Everyone !!! Makes me sorry I didn't sign up for the swap…..

I just didn't know if I would be able to get one done in time…..

Very Very Cool though. Sorry Hog !!!


----------



## bondogaposis

Well unfortunately, I did not take any pictures of my mallet, I wanted to get it in the mail.. So let's hope Dude steps up and will post a pic or two.


----------



## Mrdavidc

I'm on LJ regularly and just found out about the mallet swap. I made a set of maple mallets last month and would have been apart of the swap. Maybe next year.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Ah, man, MrDavid! Sorry you didn't get in this year! The swap was an idea on this thread, wasn't public in the sense that it was on the main page or anything. There is talk of another swap, though, so stay tuned!


----------



## woodworker59

Terry- thanks for making this a Christmas I will always remember, it was great fun… made it all the more exciting… I agree that you should handle the duties for the next one, you did such an awesome job on this one.. 
So sorry the Bhog got the short end of the mallet so to speak.. can have one sent out asap if needed, I have one just sitting here needing a good hand to swing it.. just need an address.. 
the vast expertise shown in these mallets was just unbelievable.. you should all be very proud of yourselves and your abilities.. what a great bunch of craftsman… I am honored to be a part of this group.. 
who would have thought that it would turn into such a huge deal… I am impressed.. thanks again to Terry for the awesome carvers mallet that I received…it was well worth the wait and the flint was just out of this world.. that is a art that I have never experienced before and am truly impressed with it..thanks to all for making this so great… [papa


----------



## bhog

^ Hell ya Mos.It might be the hairy legs but I dunno-our secret.

The next swap is probably going to be massive.I appoint ScottyB as Terrys helper.


----------



## chrisstef

And this time you miss the deadline and Terry covers you in guinea feathers and sends out The Beast.


----------



## BrandonW

I have a feeling Lance won't be participating in the next swap.


----------



## abie

Most of this site is useful but way too many people using it for non mallet related subjects..
You know who you are..

shame shame.


----------



## chrisstef

Ya mean like this abie ???


----------



## Gshepherd

Hey, Abie, If you got something to say to me, be a man and say it….. Anybody else get a PM saying stop the smut????


----------



## pastorglen

Here's my mallet and the LJ post

But I must admit… I've used it sparingly. It looks way too nice.


----------



## BrandonW

Beautiful mallet, PastorGlen. I love the straight lines on that ash.


----------



## chrisstef

Cmon PastorGlen you can always make another one 

Given it the good beatin it deserves!


----------



## Gshepherd

PastorGlen, The good Lord gave you a talent for woodworking and you do not use that talent….. OHHH MYYYYY

Use what your given and if you need to make another…... Enjoy it….


----------



## bhog

L>O<L. Did you really get a PM about that? From who?


----------



## Mosquito

Very nice Glen, I've been wanting to make one of those since I saw the woodwrights episode with it.
-

Abie… Nevermind.


----------



## Gshepherd

Hog, Abie did….. he sent 2 PM's to me…. Oh well, I am who I am and don't expect to be everybodys cup of tea, but If I have something to say I will say it…...


----------



## bhog

*Hilarious*.Sorry Shep but thats kinda funny.Some people are weird man.

PastorGlen thats a sweet mallet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Glen, a super sweet mallet!


----------



## lysdexic

Cool. I got the same PM! Sorry I mentioned the bluray.

I am smut.


----------



## BrandonW

But bhog didn't get the PM? He's the king of smut. THat just doesn't make sense. Mabye i'll send my own PM to bhog.


----------



## Mosquito

I wonder if we'll all get a PM for these…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Abie? You need a hug man?


----------



## Bagtown

Pastor Glen,

That is sweet.

Start using it.


----------



## donwilwol

you know, I have to admit, once in a while (although not to often) some of these threads veer off onto subjects (or pictures) I have no interest in. I find the delete button works very well.

Its like going to lunch with a bunch of people I'm working with and they start talking about golf. I hate gulf, but I don't tell them to shut the eff up!!

or when your wife starts telling you what her co-workers husband did last weekend. Really, who gives a crap, but I know better than to tell her to shut the eff up.

I'm thinkin I may say some uninteresting things once in a while, but I certainly don't appreciate being told to shut up!!


----------



## OnlyJustME

PastorGlen, some day i'm going to make one of those mallets. it's just such a cool design and mind boggling looking at it. Nicely done.

Abie, we like to keep things moving in here and active. If you have a question about mallets ask away and add something to the thread but please don't try to stifle creativity even if doesn't meet your standards of pertaining to the thread. That is the job for the thread creator or the moderators of which i dont believe you are.

Otherwise pull up a chair and have some fun.


----------



## BrandonW

Don that last post just bored me to death. Why don't you write about something interesting?!


----------



## Bertha

I've never seen so much awesomeness in my life. It's going to take me a few days to absorb it. I'd trade 10 years of sex for the last 400 posts on this thread.


----------



## donwilwol

Shut up Brandon! You're not the interesting police.


----------



## donwilwol

Al, 10 years of sex when you first met your finance, or the next 10 years?


----------



## bhog

LOL no smut PM for me Brandon.I dunno maybe my hardness scared him away.

I am smut by ScottyB is a serious sig contender for somebody looking to bring in the new year in style….just sayin.

Why havent any of you search masters found a pic of a hottie holding a mallet to post yet? Cos dont count..lol


----------



## bhog

Interesting police was pretty bland too


----------



## Bagtown

Hahaha

Everybody is googling mallet + sex right now


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## BrandonW

Bhog, you must have missed this photo:


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## bondogaposis

I'm home again now and here are the promised pictures of the mallet Brandon W made me. It is massive w/a mahogany handle and maple head leather faced to boot. I'm in the process of building a Roubo and I'm going to have some serious hand chopping of large mortices soon, so this gift is very timely. This mallet will get some serious use. Thank you and Merry Christmas Brandon, and a big thanks to Terry for being swapmeister. You don't know how hard it was not to smack that Christmas ball w/ it. I'll be looking for whackable items tomorrow in the shop for sure.


----------



## donwilwol

nice job Brandon!! I like the way you left the handle stick above the mallet. I like that style, yet I never do it.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Looks like a good workhorse of a mallet. well done. I would have smashed that ball and any others that may have been around. lol


----------



## Bagtown

Another beauty


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yep. Yep. Beautiful indeed. Nicely done Brandon.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Brandon, nice job in the mallet AND nice job squelching that most boring of posts by Don Yoda. Gawd. At least he had a stong follow up with the ginger… ;-)


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Hey Don, I think you have the right approach to the whole thing. To my count, there are at least three ministers frequenting this thread alone (I am one myself). But I have learned to not think so highly of myself that I can't enjoy a little male, off-color humor. And notice that none of us ministers really has a problem with it. We are males and we are a bit "off" and we do enjoy humor. Even if our eventual goal in life is to see the world know Jesus, I'm always amazed at the way we Christians can come across to others. To me, it speaks less of Biblically-based character and morals and more about elitist Christian pride.

As with anything in the world, if it offends you, leave. But I never saw Jesus leaving too many houses of ill-repute just because he thought something was un-Christlike. I think that's kinda what he expected, as should we.

I'm sure as a carpenter, Jesus would have participated in a mallet swap.


----------



## woodworker59

Pastor Glenn, count me in the group saying use the mallet and make another if need be, but that one looks like it would take years of abuse and only look better.. nice work…very sweet mallet… Papa

I don't go in for all the off color stuff thats mentioned, but I overlook the stuff I don't like for all the stuff that I do.. and the stuff I do, far out weighs the stuff I don't.. so keep on keepin on…

sorta like the TV.. if you don't like whats on, change the channel…

Jesus said that he didn't come into the world to save the righteous, but the unrighteous, I am a devout Christian, but like the minister above said, I am not so Godly that I am of no earthly value.. I don't go out looking for smut, or off color humor, but I don't throw out the baby with the bathwater either.. it is not the healthy that need a doctor but the sick.. Papa


----------



## Gshepherd

Nice job there Brandon….... So who is left to show a Mallet?????

Got another PM, 3 PM's in one day kinda gives me the goose bumps….. I just wish you could feel the love…... If you need a big hug you came to the right place…....

Abie, in the spirit of giving back…........


----------



## Bagtown




----------



## mochoa

Beautiful mallet Brandon! Well done. Maple and cherry look great together.


----------



## mochoa

Hey where is that link again to the page with all the mallets from the swap?


----------



## Gshepherd

Mauricio, I went to project tags and typed in Mallet Swap and they all came up….


----------



## BrandonW

Thanks guys. The mallet is a solid piece of maple that I chiseled a mortise through, rather than laminating a few pieces together. Mauricio, the handle is mahogany, not cherry. I have no idea how much it weighs, but it felt a little hefty. It's really hard to build a mallet and not to use it, but I restrained myself. Bondo, I'm really glad that you like the mallet-I hope it suits your needs perfectly.

Jay, I'm not a minister, but I do have a seminary degree and teach ministers. I liked what you said about Jesus participating in the mallet swap.


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/mallet+swap

People posting their mallets have to tag them "mallet swap" in order for it to show up in the link.


----------



## Mosquito

Won't lie, I tested mine with 3-4 whacks on a chisel…

Brandon, that was an epic response to Bhog lol

bondogaposis, when I saw that picture before reading the text, I was kind of wondering if you were going to smash it lol.

Mallet looks great Brandon


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Brandon!

The Dude is dodging this thread, he has been on the HPOYD thread recently, no comment for us here….


----------



## BrandonW

Mauricio, I noticed the same thing. Hmm. I wonder if he'll ever chime in.


----------



## bhog

LOL I did say cosmo didnt count,because I knew somebody would post that.

Nice pics Don,any more? lol.


----------



## mochoa

Hey in 2 more hours that roubo will fall off the daily top 3 and my mallet will be #1! LOL, not that I'm looking or anything. Just happy to represent this wonderfull Mallet Swap thing we have going on…


----------



## ShaneA

"not that I am looking or anything" lol

It is a great looking mallet, really a lot of sweet whackers. I am just glad I joined up.


----------



## bhog

Well then in 2 more hours read this : Congrats on the top spot Maur.It really is a cool mallet man.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Let's get more there, in the top spot!


----------



## ShaneA

seems like it is the number of "favorites" that gets you to the top quickest, then comments, views.


----------



## bhog

Are we going to try it Shane? I dunno somebody will fer ser (for sure) complain . But im down.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Faves is weighted big, yeah. I agree. And Maur's mallet is a fave of mine!


----------



## Bagtown

I suggest we all go and favourite all of these mallets then.


----------



## terryR

Another nice one there, Brandon. very clean lines! Congrats, Bondo!

Wow…you guys are outta control today. With this much traffic on the thread, I'd expect to see stumpy pop in any moment…


----------



## mochoa

Thanks Smitty, & All, I"m going now to favorite every one of them!


----------



## mochoa

I just boosted Stefs from 7 to 5!


----------



## ShaneA

I think I hit them all, keep track of them easy that way too.


----------



## lysdexic

BrandonW - it is uncanny how similar the mallet you made is to the one you received.


----------



## mochoa

Hey Smitty, I read your post earlier about the dimpling, that kind of sucks, its probably due to the fact that its long grain your hitting and not end grain. Live and learn… Although I guess that makes it easier on your chisel handles.


----------



## Brit

Mauricio's is No.1 now.

I've been pissing myself laughing tonight. Don's been on great form.


----------



## ShaneA

Don did have a couple of accurate lines in there. I especially liked the one about what his wife's coworker's husband did last weekend. I have heard that story more times than I care to remember.


----------



## mochoa

Its all in the gimmickry of the screw. My vote would be for SAS' offset turned mallet, that thing is sweet! Mad skills for SAS.


----------



## mochoa

I did get a chuckle out of Don's post as well. One of the problems with being a higher profile thread, attracting all the haters.


----------



## mochoa

I feel bad now for the dude with the Roubo, that thing was spectacular, I think we cheated him out of an hour of fame.


----------



## Brit

It was a fantastic build wasn't it, but it didn't have a bottle opener. He must be planning on using it for woodworking instead of as a bar.


----------



## donwilwol

Quote of the day

Its all in the gimmickry of the screw.


----------



## derosa

I'm still trying to imagine swapping 10 years worth of sex for the last 400 posts, I'd have to be buying the 3 pack for a 3 year supply to make a trade like that.


----------



## donwilwol

Like it was said Rev Russ,

Its all in the gimmickry of the screw.


----------



## Bertha

*Hey Don, I think you have the right approach to the whole thing. To my count, there are at least three ministers frequenting this thread alone (I am one myself)*
.
What did I miss in these 400 new posts, lol?
.
If any Holy man saw the look on my face when I opened my mallet (totally insane; just ridiculous; will post to the extreme when I get home), there would be no doubt that the swap was a positive thing for humanity. Teared me up reading the note. I got all kinds of expensive material stuff for Xmas, but only the mallet touched me deeply. If someone is claiming that's a bad thing, they can clutch my mallet.


----------



## Bertha

Not ideal for WV right now.
.


----------



## bondogaposis

So what is the problem w/ bhog's mallet? Is it in the mail? Lost? Never got made? Does anyone know?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Any public notice of its status is thus far lacking.

Edit: I never know what i am talking about. Please pay no attention to me. Brit, on the other hand, knows tons and tons of things; if you are wise you will always listen to him.


----------



## Brit

I believe Lance completed it after applying multiple coats of finish and was going to send it special delivery at great cost. It will probably turn up in the next couple of days and I'm sure Bhog will love it.


----------



## derosa

i got home just ahead of that storm this evening; good thing too since the corolla had summer tires only. Had been using the volvo with awd and all seasons during the first snow fall but might have "accidentally" been enjoying some awd drifting when one of the spinning rear wheels hit a dry patch and the tire caught. 
looks like I'll have to wait till sat now to get under the car and remove the broken rear driveshaft and make the car fwd only. At least it will still have a limited slip in the front. The storm will be good for my woodworking, nothing to do but stay inside and work wood.

Also agree, Jesus would have been a mallet swapper when he was doing carpentry


----------



## bhog

^ Sweet.

If you guys are bored and want an easy laugh,look at my favorites.I dunno if my notes will pop up for you or not so you may have to look at the posts fave I dunno.


----------



## chrisstef

Also not so ideal in CT. Looks like i got a date with the snow blower in the mornin. Stef no likey. Stef love some mallets though. My 200 post prediction may have been grossly underestimated.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Andy, you are right. That's what TheDude was talking about doing. I hope that's what he did…


----------



## carguy460

Hmm…on cell phone, 800 miles from home, so I'm just dropping in…

This is my thread - if you don't like the content on it, sucks for you…if I don't like the content on it, I'll do something about it. Carry on with the off topic stuff, sayeth the guy who started the thread!

Bhog, Stef - I have yet to open my gifts from yall as I did not pack them on my trip, but I will be home Sat and can't wait to see what awaits…

Those 2 dudes sent me something for no reason…expecting nothing in return (I assume?)...to find out that someone got shorted a mallet really chaps my arse…that's why I didn't get in on the swap, I didn't have time to build a quality mallet and didn't want someone to go empty handed.

I will edit the original post to include the link for the mallet links…


----------



## waho6o9

Spoken with authority, u da Man Jason!


----------



## thedude50

so your all up to date bhogs mallet is having finishing issues i was able to get the thing re sanded today and will be trying the crazy glue finish tomorrow the weather here is 99percent humidity and its very hard to get the finish done fwiw My mallet is in its package under the tree and it will not be opened till i know he has his I asured him that it would be worth the wait and i hope he feels that way once he gets it I am sorry this one did not come in on time I am doing my best to get it done


----------



## mochoa

Wooo hooooo 3 mallets in the top 3!


----------



## woodworker59

SO hey whats the next swap, when does it start, and what are we making… come on,,.. lets see how many we can get in on this one… could go site wide with the air time this thread is pulling… yee haw…Papa


----------



## BrandonW

The top six projects are all mallets!


----------



## BrandonW

Papa, I think bhog is heading up the new swap. Bhog, what are the details?


----------



## lysdexic

Oh, BrandonW, that is a fine looking finish on the mallet you made. Just sayin' :^)


----------



## BrandonW

Haha, thanks Scott. I think it was tung oil and paste wax, if I remember correctly.


----------



## lysdexic

Right. That is a suitable finish.


----------



## mochoa

love seeing all the mallets in the top 3!


----------



## mochoa

ScottyB, I think that dude with split top Roubo today bit your style with the chop. I know it looked familiar.


----------



## waho6o9

Good job on the mallet Brandon!


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio,

jasondain did a beautiful job on his bench. I have thought about posting mine as a project but somehow the people that I find important to share it with have already seen it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Yeah, it is only the right of passage project for every woodworker. Nothing to see there.


----------



## mochoa

Amen brother, but it's nice to have on your list of projects/accomplishments. Kind of like your personal journal / or journey through woodworking.

Sentimental today, tipsy, not yet drunk though, no one but me drinks here… I'm used to it though, dont faze me no more. Dont need any assistance.


----------



## mochoa

Jasondain made his bench in only 3 blog postes. Puts both of us to shame! lol.


----------



## Mosquito

That just means you don't have to share, Mauricio 

I'm the other way, I'm the only one that doesn't drink in my family. And my brother isn't even 21 yet.


----------



## lysdexic

Mauricio,

I make no apologies. I quite enjoy having a few barley pops and posting. In fact, it is the only way I can keep up with the jabs from Stef, bhog, and Al.

Haven't done it in awhile though. Hmmm…..(scratching chin)


----------



## lysdexic

Here's to you Mauricio.


----------



## BrandonW

I love everything about that picture, Scott, except for the Bud Light.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those beautiful dividers; what be those? Sargent?


----------



## lysdexic

Pexto dividers

Notice the beer in the glass is not Bud Light.

In fact, Mauricio has inspired me to enjoy a SweetWater IPA from your neck of the woods Brandonski.


----------



## mochoa

Hey so. Now I'm not drinking alone! Cheers!


----------



## lysdexic

Speaking of mallets and brew ha ha's. You Atlanta boys interested in doing a "mystery mallet workshop" at the WoodWrights school on March 16th? There is an edge sharpening class the next day as well.


----------



## lysdexic

Maur,

I am kinda confused on what you got going on there. Obviously you ain't icing the Modelo.


----------



## mochoa

hmm, could be… might be a good b'day present to me…


----------



## mochoa

a little Cuba libre action, the beers are for backup.


----------



## mochoa

you got a link to the details of the class?


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Two-fisting like a Boss.


----------



## mochoa

;-)


----------



## lysdexic

Random mallet swap pic,


----------



## AnthonyReed

Superb Scott!


----------



## lysdexic

Making the Mystery Mallet with Roy Underhill


----------



## mochoa

sweet collection of mallets you got there Scott.

Brandon, you interested in that class?


----------



## lysdexic

Me thinks Brandon is in his pajamas.

That Sweetwater is good!


----------



## Mosquito

I'd love to attend that class, but that's a heck of a drive…


----------



## BrandonW

Scott,

I have the same Pexto dividers. How funny. Sweetwater is good beer, although I'm not a fan of IPAs in general, but I do like their other offerings.

I'm definitely down for the class in March. I was actually thinking about something like this. Not sure if I want to do the second class on sharpening though, just because I can sell $145 to the wife easier than $300. Should I register for the class? Maur and Scott are you guys in?


----------



## BrandonW

Okay, I registered for March 16-- you guys had better sign up soon if you haven't-only two spots left for that date.


----------



## WhoMe

Lance, Andy, Thanks for the updates. As you had seen there was a lot of speculation as to the status. 
Looking forward to seeing both of the mallets from Lance and what he opens.

Also, I know it was a couple of pages ago but in looking at Abe's post history, He had only posted once in this thread and it was a criticism. I would think that if he was a unhappy camper about the content, he would have been a more active participant in this thread. OR, just not visit this thread as there are many others that may interest him. And I cannot remember any long lived threads that were not only here at LJs or any other forum I have read/participated (wood working, photography, astronomy, auto forums) in which they did not go off subject or have some off color humor (to a lesser extent) occasionally. IMO, it keeps the threads fun and interesting. I do agree with the other recommendations. Abe, post more in here if you have questions or comments on the mallets.

I am glad that I was not the only one that didn't participate with the fear that I would not have been able to get a mallet done in time for the exchange. It does look like if there is another swap, it might be a fair amount larger than this one. Still, count me in. I got some great ideas as well as seeing many very talented craftsmen make some awesome mallets. So the bar is set quite high….

I do have a question though. My understanding is that the turned mallets are much better for carving and light chisel work, Is this a flawed idea??
Also, for those that received those turned mallets, how many will use them for chisel work like mortises, dovetails and other heavier type of work? Just trying to understand some of the work habits of those that have not been real vocal about their projects like say, Mos, Don, Scotty and so on…
Thanks


----------



## Gshepherd

Scotty, that is sweet lookin pic there…...


----------



## OnlyJustME

I don't think Scotty's pic is random at all. It totally looks staged with all those mallets together. Mine are always all over the shop. lol

I would totally love to do the mallet class with y'all but i can never plan stuff like that so far ahead in time. It's only a 5 hour drive for me. And i've always wanted to meet Roy.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice pic, ScottyB Yo!

WhoMe - I have a turned mallet now (thanks to Maur!) that will be reserved for carving chisels only. I have a Thor-type mallet for my socket chisels. The two are separate for me.


----------



## lysdexic

WhoMe,

I will take your signature as a word of caution yet opine about turned carvers mallets. Two reasons that they are unique and suited for fine work are: first you can be mindless as to the direction of the head. This affords full concentration on the scribe line or whatever. Second, is that I tend to extend my index finger while using a carvers mallet. This added proprioception enhances dexterity and precision. It is the same for a hand saw. A carvers mallet employs primarily a wrist based motion.

A square headed mallet is usually employs a fist grip and adds elbow motion. It is difficult but not impossible to extend your index finger. Thus, I think of a square headed mallet of a more gross, powerful technique.

Of course this is not clear cut and both can be used either way.


----------



## lysdexic

Ok OJM, it was randomly staged.


----------



## Gshepherd

A nice pic here guys fitting for the past several days we have had….... Enjoy…... Scotty put your index finger on this…....


----------



## Mosquito

*Just trying to understand some of the work habits of those that have not been real vocal about their projects like say, Mos, Don, Scotty and so on…*

Hmm?

I have yet to have a wooden mallet, so the one I got in the swap is a first for me. It is turned, but thor-style. I will probably be experimenting with it as I build my workbench. I then hope I can use it as a general mallet once I've got the work bench done. Hold fasts, assembly, mortise chisels, etc.


----------



## lysdexic

That's friggin crazy Shep. Either photoshop or crazy. To tell you the truth, I can't tell which.


----------



## lysdexic

*Just trying to understand some of the work habits of those that have not been real vocal about their projects like say, Mos, Don, Scotty and so on…*

I just use a router. :^)


----------



## Gshepherd

It is real…..


----------



## Gshepherd

Well Gentlemen, The Shep is going to take his Shepherds for a stroll real quick and when we get back we will all be counting sheep…. Talk to ya all tomorrow….....


----------



## OnlyJustME

Don't let them chase the sheep or you'll lose count and have to start all over.


----------



## chrisstef

OGSB - I commend your choice of beverage. As a fellow IPA guy i salute your efforts.

Mauricio - Who could not like a guy who drinks his booze from a mason jar. Big fan of the modelo ************************* here. Every vacation in Mexico i tend to drink myself silly with the Modelo's and Don Julio. Reposado for this guy. Nom nom nom. And you can keep your limes.

Jason - Youre klillin me! Saturday??? Definately no need on any sort of return, just hookin a brother up (HABU for future references). Hog and i were talking about it last night (he slept over) and were both itching to see you tear into the goody bags.

Shep - whoa, just whoa. What kind of motor could spin that monstrosity? 440, 6 pack Hemi?


----------



## Mosquito

Just imagine the damage if that sucker flew off…


----------



## donwilwol

WhoMe, I always thought of a turned mallet as a carvers mallet. Until recently I never had a turned mallet, I always used a regular wood mallet.

The brute bhod sent me will be used for chisels. I used it for a quick repair yesterday and it worked well. It's to heavy for delicate carving work, as you would expect, delicate and bhog are not 2 words typically used in the same sentence.


----------



## racerglen

"modelo *************************" 
My fave as well when in the south, too damn pricey here..


----------



## chrisstef

Now Don how could a guy NOT be delicate wearing tinsle around his neck and a sweet Christmas hat .. i mean check the Hog out.


----------



## derosa

Grip on that one doesn't look very ergonomic. I thought it had to be a photoshop.


----------



## terryR

Shep, ummm, that's unreal. I mean, I believe ya that it's real, but it's off the scale…Hors catégorie!

Guys, here's a link to a colorful .pdf file that has lots of wood species listed in order of hardness…Janka scale…ya know. I can't get my ipad to grab the pdf, but it's too large to post here anyway.

Just bookmark it so you can have a guess as to which mallet will dent which piece of wood. That's how I will decide how to use my awesome walnut mallet from Boatman.

Ohhhhh…Hornbeam isn't in that list. But after just knocking out 4 four inch deep mortises with a LN socket chisel, I can tell ya that Hornbeam goes on that list just underneath Bubinga…slightly harder!

Looky how far down the list Ipe occurs…wow! Be careful with that Ipe Hammer, Jay…


----------



## terryR

,,oops…here's the link

http://tinytimbers.com/pdf/chart_janka.pdf


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks for the link, Terry. Here's another one that I have used in the past: http://www.wood-database.com/wood-identification/

It's not a chart like the one you posted, so it's harder to compare easily, but it's got a more extensive list (and a lot of other information)


----------



## terryR

Mos, that's a great resource I had found one day, but lost it…Thanks for posting it! Now…I can tell white oak from red, I think…


----------



## bhog

Ha!! you guys are crazy.

I am a delicate flower Don.


----------



## donwilwol

a delicate flower

I can't stop laughing….....


----------



## bhog

Is that an actual LOL from he who doesnt LOL?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was just talking to the boys down at the liquor store how proprioception enhances dexterity… And then i come here and you guys are talking about the same thing. What are the chances?

Thank you for the links Terry & Mos.

You may be delicate Bhog but you sure have a nice Christmas hat.


----------



## Gshepherd

Here is some more info on the Liberty Mallet. It is 6' tall and 18 1/2" dia. I be ok with this until it came to parting it off…....LOL










LIBERTY MALLET by MARK LINDQUIST


----------



## mochoa

Yeah, my brother in law keeps masonry jars around for drinking, I'm really liking it. It has nice raised textured letters on the outside that help you keep grip if you get too relaxed. Also, call me crazy but I think that ice takes longer to melt in these things.

I like the negra modelo too, I sent my wife to the store and this is what she brought. Espacial is good too though.

Shep, love that giant mallet! I'd love to have that in my living room!

Proprioception…. Nice word.


----------



## donwilwol

My oldest son bought some of these for my wife for xmas. Red neck wine glasses










I think the ice melts slower because the glass is typically thicker in a mason jar.

I use these myself


----------



## mochoa

Nice! LOL Yeah my bro-in-law is definitely country so the jars are fitting.


----------



## chrisstef

Ive got very similar ones to Don's … wife even bought em so i dont get crap when i drink a lil whiskey out of em. Maybe tonight ill toast to you fellas, Stef could use a drink.


----------



## donwilwol

One of the liquor store I frequent sold the large bottle of jack with 2 of those glasses for the same price as just the bottle. I've got several.


----------



## mochoa

In regards to the Roy Underhill class (Brandon & Scott), I might be able to do it but I dont know if I can book it right now. My political capital with the boss is a little low at the moment if you know what I mean. If I can book it later it might be a possibility.


----------



## SASmith

Impressive mallets all around.
Mauricio, thanks for the kind words regarding my mallet.


----------



## hhhopks

*The mallet dating game.*

Congrat to all the exchange mallet makers. They are awsome. Now that everyone has their mallet (Well, almost everyone), have you consider the recieving end of the whacker? I am sure you have.

I am looking at my chisels. Many of them have missing handles. I am trying set up the proper match so that they will have a chance to live happily ever after.

Here are some examples of handles. What would you do as a match maker? I guess the type of chisels are important too. As an observaition the end of the handles either have nothing (bare wood), leather washer or metal hoop.


----------



## Bertha

*Two-fisting like a Boss.-Tony*
.
Tony with the ghost hand. Ice it or awkward position first?
.
I made it home. Al Gore said it would happen and well…kind of the opposite happened to me, cold and all. 
.
My mallet is so insane that I didn't even pack it. I left it in the cab for strength. I was hoping that someone at a truckstop/glory (Hog/Stef/Scot/Shep) would challenge me in any way. Can you imagine getting Viking hammered at a rest stop? I can't think of a better end to my life. I can't wait to share it.


----------



## ShaneA

viking hammered at a rest stop…hilarious. I suppose if I saw someone coming at me with a Thor like wooden mallet, I would go the other way, quickly.


----------



## bhog

Viking hammering a lot lizard is like 20 bucks around here.


----------



## Gshepherd

Hog, good one, I have not heard Lot Lizard in a good while…. 27 years dealing with truck drivers one see's a lot of interesting things. I have to say though some of the lot lizards are pretty darn nice lookin:::: just sayin….


----------



## AnthonyReed

$20 Ghost-handed viking hammering….

Just proud of ya both.


----------



## terryR

HHHOPKS. that's also a question I've had for this esteemed group…

I only have 3 types of chisels…vintage from my Dad with metal striking butt end…never used them. Marples from HomeD with metal on the striking surface…I've abused them with a framing hammer…now they need repairing. And my good chisels are LN sockets…hornbeam handles. The LN's feel so nice when working, I'm now buying a whole set…one at a time…The others can now go in my truck tool box!

So…what are you supposed to strike a metal-butted chisel with? Urethane? How about a plastic handle chisel?

Personally, now that I've felt the power of wood on wood, I won't go any other way…


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, I'm not suggesting the following is the correct protocol, but its just my experience.

As a carpenter I always hit the plastic handled chisels with a claw hammer. I always had one of those chisels (stanley yellow handle) in my pouch and they are still with me. My 1" is about an 1" long from the constant sharpening and grinding out the nail chips. The handle never broke or peened over.

If you watch the Japanese video on plane making, they are using metal on metal. As long as the metal goes straight threw, I think that would be ok, but I still use a wood mallet when at my bench.

But when at my bench I always use a wood mallet for any kind of chisel. And with the new brute from bhog, that's even more prevalent. Its hard, heavy and perfect for those tough situations.


----------



## waho6o9

Bhog sure made you a nice mallet Don. Hopefully your
chisels can handle the impending poundage.


----------



## Gshepherd

After looking at all the Mallets on the Swap page, there is not one Mallet there I would not want, can you have too many Mallets, wait what am I saying, of course not….... I just didn't like the one Bhog got,LOL


----------



## bondogaposis

I believe the metal topped chisels w/ plastic handles are designed for construction use and are intended to be hit w/ a claw hammer. I have a set of Stanley Fat Max's for just that use. My bench chisels have wooden handles and I only use a mallet on them. I keep them sharp enough that in normal furniture construction I don't have to beat on them very hard.


----------



## donwilwol

I agree Shep. And if I could have one more, it would be very difficult to chose which *one* it would be.


----------



## Bertha

Terry, I cut the butt end off and use a wooden hammer. Ones (FatMax methinks) with a full length tang, I'm not so sure. You can definitely cut off the blue Marples. I collect round mallets but use square ones; weird. I don't like the urethane roundies one bit. I gave one away after trying it. I've got all the carving tools and I would have kept it, had it been smaller. I got a perfect round carving mallet during the swap. I just don't know if I can stand to use it. It's on my desk now, as my Craftsman Thor will be. I'll post pics today. I got a very expensive watch from my rich Uncle and everyone thought I was weird b/c all I wanted to play with is my hammers. I hammer when I play. 
.
Shep, Hog's mallet has probably already been absorbed by his Sigmoid. 
.
They're talking about Irish food on TV; gotta run.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the tips, guys! Looks like I was using the cheapo chisels as intended…rough framing helpers.

I HAD intended to cut off all those cheap handles and replace with wood…new plans…replace the bench chisels with real chisels!

Al, I only have round mallets…hmmm…that's a problem, huh? Gonna make a laminated mallet now…East Indian Rosewood or Cocobolo for the head? hmmmmm…..


----------



## bhog

LOL guys.

I have a set of craftsman chisels that have the metal cap and they have dimpled my main mallet-(square cherry lam)-pretty good over the years.My narex would probably dent it too if there werent so many already.


----------



## Bertha

Terry, I think it's a personal thing. The first mallet I made just happened to be square. There's no harm in making a square one to check it out.


----------



## donwilwol

You definitely need both Terry. There are time's when one type just works better than others.

Putting a little force on DoveTails and other joints to pull them, a square it a must. Straight on chisel work a square just works better.

Carving type actions the turned work better. Notice I said carving type actions, not just carving. You can twist a chisel cut by twisting the mallet as you strike the cutter. Just like you can force a nail to straighten by twisting a hammer as it strikes.


----------



## Bertha

^what Don said.


----------



## Gshepherd

Al,
*I just don't know if I can stand to use it. It's on my desk now, as my Craftsman Thor will be*

Now this is bad karma boys, these Mallets as part of the Swap Agreement stated no cabinet queens and they must be used. Other Mallets can be made, another Mallet Swap is easy enough to get going if need to.

If ya did a Wife Swap, would you just sit and eat popcorn and watch a movie, just sayin…...


----------



## donwilwol

If ya did a Wife Swap, would you just sit and eat popcorn and watch a movie

Which is the exact opposite of the mallet deal. The better looking the mallet, the more you want to just set it on the shelf…..just sayin


----------



## Gshepherd

It would be a darn shame to just have a fellow LJ buddy spend hours and hours slaving making you a mallet to only sit on a shelf collecting dust and not be enjoyed as the intended purpose. A sad sad day in Mallet Land…..


----------



## Bertha

^man do have a point.


----------



## derosa

It would be a shame to be a wall hanging, working in the bike shop we see too many multi thousand dollar bikes that come in each year for a tune and never see pavement. No one in the shop minds seeing a bike worn out, scraped up and in need of heavy work because then we know it has been well used, no difference for tools. A worn out tool is a well loved tool, a beauty queen is just a waste of space.


----------



## Brit

Respect your tools by using them for their intended purpose, otherwise they are not tools at all.


----------



## Gshepherd

Did Thor just sit his Mallet up on a shelf to collect dust or did he use it….......just sayin…......


----------



## lysdexic

Heck, my mallet that I made for Brandon needs to be re-finished already.


----------



## woodworker59

I agree with the above, these mallet were made for use, it would be bad karma to just let them sit.. use them, abuse them, and make nice things… that's what mallets are for… 
I also agree that you need a flat faced mallet for assembly, its all I have had until I received this amazing carvers mallet from TerryR….now I can have it both ways… my cake and eat it so to speak… so hey no dust collecting.. go strike something hard and get it over with.. its only the first dent that hurts.. Papa


----------



## BrandonW

Scott, you're not going to drop it, until I refinish it, are you?


----------



## Gshepherd

ScottyB, I am trying to find the Mallet you made, did I miss something?


> ?


----------



## BrandonW

Shep, here's the mallet that Scott made:

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/550014

He doesn't like the finish he put on it, but I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Gshepherd

Oh ok, I agree the finish is pretty hideous but still usable…LOL Scotty needs to put it in his project list so it will show up with all the other Mallets. You could ask Scotty to make another one for ya but keep the one you have, just a thought…......


----------



## bhog

Shep and others,click on who favorited your mallet(s) and read what I wrote.Pretty good stuff.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

I will use my whacker when I'm darn well ready! I don't want to go bald or blind. Oh, wait…


----------



## Gshepherd

Hog, pretty cool now we can make our own little notes, check out Cosmics,,,,,,,

Now I hope Scotty puts his up so we can make some constructive comments…....


----------



## bhog

LOL.Look at maurs and Dons.Pretty good ones.I tried to write something crazy on everybodys.


----------



## lysdexic

For those who put leather on your mallet faces, or anyone, what adhesive is best to attach leather to wood?


----------



## Cosmicsniper

I would think contact cement or hot glue, Scotty. Good question though.


----------



## waho6o9

I like 3M rattle can adhesive. You spray both sides, wait a little, and 
then put them both together, I use clamps, and after it's cured
you have a great bond of leather to wood.


----------



## WhoMe

Smitty, Scotty and Don, thanks for the insight. It is basically what I thought. Although, the "steering" with a flat faced mallet is a interesting concept. 
As for me, I have my flat faced mallet that I made and posted early on. I have found that I really like it and how it feels when whacking chisels. It feels so different from a claw hammer. It is noticeable with the plastic handles and the hornbeam of my stanley sweethearts. It is actually enjoyable to whack wood on wood. 
If I had been a recipient of any of these mallets, I would have made any excuse or project to use the mallet. No 'cabinet queen' for me. In fact, when I get any quality tool, I use it on anything to learn how to use it and try to figure out how to use it best. Isnt that what woodworking is all about???

Now If I can figure out how to afford more quality tools. lol

Scott, no one on this thread applies to my sig. Unfortunately, I have meet too many people that actually applied to that saying. One of these days I will put a new one on there….

Mos, you are in for a lot of fun in using a wooden whacker. there is almost no comparison between wood and metal. Wood just feels "Right". It is kind of hard to describe.


----------



## BrandonW

Scotty, I used contact cement to attach the leather, the kind you brush on, not spray on. I had to apply a couple of coats to the leather side because it absorbed it a little bit.


----------



## Gshepherd

I like contact cement. I use the brush on type when I put felt pads on the moulder pressure shoes for certain type of mouldings I run and it works very well. The felt will wear away before it tears or peels off….. Scuff up the wood and leather and get down…..

Edit:: forgot to add my uncle has done many saddles and other leather work and he agrees.


----------



## donwilwol

Good stuff guys. I've often used good old titebond to glue down leather. It works to.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks for the replies. I recently used 3M spray adhesive to apply leather to my workbench. I've noticed that the adhesive must still be gummy as several of the pieces are sliding off. Bummer.

I used the same technique on Brandon's mallet. He will have to tell us how it holds up.


----------



## donwilwol

For me it depends on the application. I don't care for titebond on a mallet, I'm afraid its to brittle. Hide glue is probably the best but I never have any when I need it. I would use wood glue on a bench glue. The problem with wood glue is you need to keep it clamped until dry.

I've made leather hinges and used wood glue, so it works.

Spray works, but I find it messy and its not the strongest glue around.


----------



## Gshepherd

3M spray when it gets totally dry will have a tendency to harden up some, therefore it gets to a brittle state, as where I found that the good rubber cement will stay somewhat pliable. When I clean the pressure shoes, which are steel and have a mirror finish on them. I have to use a razor blade to clean them off with along with some Acetone. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## donwilwol

so a penny for your thoughts won't cut it?


----------



## terryR

+1 on the contact cement…

...although if you REALLY want to secure some leather to wood, try some hide glue.Not the pre-mixed stuff, I can't vouch for that, but I'd like to try it. Get some hide glue granules, cook 'em for 30 minutes in a crock pot until that smell is just right!  Then proceed to smear it all over yourself and the workpiece, and the bench, and the floors…

Little more effort, but it's an unbeatable adhesive! I've used it mostly in bow making…best way to attach deer sinew and rattlesnake hide to wood! old school…just sayin'


----------



## Gshepherd

I gave 2 cents though…... Doesn't that work? Besides Don, we will probably never know cause some of these guys will never use their Mallets and they will just sit on a shelf somewhere collecting dust and our chance to better the woodworking community will forever be forgotten to the ravages of time…......


----------



## donwilwol

Hey Terry, I forgot about that. I've used the pre mixed stuff for the leather on bows. It never fails, and I can keep it off the floors. Everywhere else sounds about the same.


----------



## donwilwol

Well Shep some of use dram and some of use dream and do. That's what gives us the nightmares.

One more note. Contact cement works well, but get it right the first time.


----------



## Gshepherd

Don, You got a point there….. Once it's on it's gone…..


----------



## terryR

I have already dented the sweet walnut carving mallet Boatman sent me as a gift! Only closet queens allowed in my shop are framed and hanging on the walls…


----------



## terryR

...maybe we should start requiring a 'money shot' when new mallets are posted?

same thing with saws…off topic…but Andy usually does it. Of course, He is just showing off his sawery skills…


----------



## tierraverde

Simple and effective


----------



## donwilwol

Jim, is that for your attitude or every one else?


----------



## tierraverde

It really worked well on employee's in my day.


----------



## BassHunter

Big Thank you you to OnlyJustMe…for volunteering to make me a mallet from a comment I made earlier on in this thread. Even bigger thank you for him making two mallets - one for my young son interested in getting into carving…

He is quite pleased with his new mallet!










Many Thanks OnlyJustMe!

Basshunter


----------



## ShaneA

Nice OJM, in the spirit!


----------



## Gshepherd

Nice, he sure is a happy camper…....


----------



## Brit

Sawery Terry? Is that a word? It is now )

I'm hoping to get out and sharpen my last backsaw next week and try to finish off my saw blog by summing up everything I've learnt about restoring and sharpening saws.


----------



## terryR

sawery: n. 1-having to do with saws or pertaining to saws, especially in the presence of a master sawyer. 2-misspelled slang use of sawyery.

LOL!


----------



## chrisstef

First whack with the new mallet this morning. Setting a socket chisel handle turned by OJM into a witherby firmer chisel. Love me some LJ made gear!


----------



## Mosquito

Hard to see, but there are use marks on that face…


----------



## Cosmicsniper

OJM is a really good guy. That looks like a happy boy!

I'll be beating the crap out of his Thor hammer really soon.


----------



## donwilwol

Well done OJM.


----------



## carguy460

I'm late to the party today, but +1 on contact cement discussion from earlier. I used to do some leather work, tooling and such, and I used the brush on contact cement to glue leather to leather…I would guess it would work well for leather to wood too…

I hate to double post, but I'm going to…I'm finally home, and got to tear into 2 packages sent to me from bhog and chrisstef…it deserves its own post…stand by for awesomeness…


----------



## carguy460

So it appears that bhog and chrisstef conspired to bring me damn near to tears…

From bhog - 2 mallet handles with turned tenons, ready to be shaped to my liking:










That is awesome!!! Freaking epic!!! I don't know what the wood is, can you help me out with an ID, hog? I'm new to any wood that isn't pine or pallet oak…

From stef - potential mallet heads with a story, and what looks like purpleheart!










Red oak, reclaimed from an old CT monastery! Sweet! Curly red oak from a CT nursing home handrail! Sweet!










And the whole, generous haul from 2 awesome guys:










Thank you guys so much! I didn't participate in the mallet swap because I didn't think I could get a mallet built in time, and because my skills are quite lacking and would be embarrassed to give my work to someone…yet, yall sent me a gift anyway, for no real reason. I could ramble on and on about this…and I think I will, just not here…

I did finally build a mallet while in NM with Dad…pretty rough work, but maybe good practice for this nice wood I have now!


----------



## chrisstef

Jason- finally!!! Ive been waiting for you to open up the tag teamed goody bag. The thin strips are purpleheart, good luck . Theres also a hole bored into one of the oak chunks that should fit the tenon turned by Hog. Your thread proliferated the swap and you deserve to be part of it so we did the least we could. I hope you enjoy it all brother.

Dont ever be ashamed of what you build theres a lot of people out there that dont know which end of a hammer to use. Pretty sure you got that down lol. Now get in the shop and crank out your own customized mallet!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nicely done fellas. Class act.


----------



## bhog

^ Sweet.The anticipation was killing me man. Old Soul Steff was the brains of the operation.The handles are Cherry(orange one) and Black Walnut.Both have been waiting to be made into something since the early 70's when they were chopped and milled. I think the cherry one will have some killer figure in it.

Now you have to make a mallet…lol.


----------



## carguy460

Class act for sure, Tony! I'm still in awe, I don't even know what to say, or how to return the favor…but I will somehow!

I gotta get out to the shop and throw some oil on my crudely made whacker so I can use it to hopefully make something worthy of the awesomeness!

P.S. I learned that turning a tenon to match a hole last week was an adventure…I can't wait to see if you two could pull it off with the 2 pieces in separate shops…


----------



## waho6o9

You guys rock. Good show Stef. Bhog lending support as well for the
best Lumber Jocks on the net.


----------



## Bagtown

No cabinet queens were received by me.
Made a bread bowl yesterday.
Most of this is carved with just the gouges. (read sharp).
But as it gets deeper and the angle gets steeper, you need to use a mallet.
I don't have a carvers mallet.
I love the new one I got from Greg.


----------



## donwilwol

Bhog and stef, its that kind of attitude that makes this a great place.

Jason, I'm with the rest of the crew on this. Post with pride man. Its about the journey.

ok Bagtown, great shot. I need to make one of those.


----------



## Brit

Nice gesture with self-assembly mallet Bhog and Chrisstef.

Bagtown that is one nice bowl you got going on there. Can't wait to see it in your projects.


----------



## Gshepherd

Bhog and Stef, nice show…... Now Jason can get several Mallets made and get some build time….....

Now that looks like it is going to be a very unique bowl you have there Bagtown…... How much more time do you think you need to finish it?


----------



## Bertha

Read it and weep. CosmicSniper's Craftsman(no pun)ship is insane. It's MASSIVE, of voluminous amounts of oak and ebony; and a prized possession. I think it's simply genius. Never seen/held anything like it. 
.








.








.








.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is fantastic!

Congrats Al. Outstanding work Cosmic!


----------



## donwilwol

That's not even fair Al. The is spectacular. CosmicSniper, I don't impress easy and you have done it.


----------



## SASmith

Al, I can see why it is prized.
Very unique.


----------



## chrisstef

Ill second the "ive never seen anything like it". Its amazing and now i know how you could not want to break it in. So friggin classy it blows me away. Cosmic, scale of 1 to 10 its a 12 easy.


----------



## Bertha

I don't know how he accomplished the bracketry. it's NOT laminated; if it is, I can't detect it. I'll have to post a size reference; it's hoooge. It came with a note that was quite touching. I owe him one for the overnightish postage; ouch. 
.
I'm going to use it tonight, as demanded by Shep. It'll be a hard one to swing, though


----------



## Brit

That is one HOSS mallet you got there Al. Nice one Cosmicsniper.


----------



## bhog

Sweet mallet. Kinda has a cloud lift feel to it.


----------



## carguy460

Dang, Cosmicsniper! That is beautiful! I'm with Al, I would hate to take that first swing with that thing…

Luckily, the one I cobbled together is worthy of nothing more than getting beat up. In fact, it was designed specifically to prevent those "first swing jitters". The white oak pallet-wood head was sized to intentionally look waaayyy too small for the handle, and to use only the exact amount of pallet wood that I had on hand, no more. There are artfully placed areas of tear out where the grain switched up on me - all to add to the 3rd grade art project feel of the mallet.

The handle was a 3 piece scrap glue up (thanks to Dad and his amazing "scrap bin") of hickory. I turned it to a diameter that felt comfortable, and to continue the rookie-built theme of the mallet, I gouged it a bit deep in some places. I also made sure that it dwarfed the oak head. A poorly turned tenon with a not-quite-square shoulder (not sure how I did that) tops it off, with a wedge of osage holding everything tight, while still allowing plenty of gaps to further the theme.

Plenty of glue squeeze out meant the BLO wouldn't evenly soak in, completing the piece. I present to you, "Awkward by Design (A Woodworking Tragedy)".










The same piece in the buff (without BLO):










I won't be using this same styling with the wood from bhog and stef…I might shoot for "Not A Total Waste of Beautiful Wood"...

EDIT: After turning the handle, I think I need to buy a lathe…that was entirely too much fun!


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Just a little something I "whipped out". Isn't that what we do with our whackers?

Seriously, I appreciate Al's love of this, as well as the comments from you "whacker-backers." Lol…I'm full of them today.

The mallet head is two piece, QS white oak, with the handle slot cut with dado blade on the TS and widened at the top with chisel once glued up. Handle is also white oak, with quartersawn direction inline with mallet faces for more strength. I cut the handle with jigsaw and brought to final dimension with the spindle sander, followed by sandpaper/scraper.

Rebates for the ebony were obviously done prior to attaching the head to the handle. That was the hardest part, making sure they were all consistently sized and in line for seamless transition between head and handle.

The ebony "brackets" from below the faces are one piece on each side, again cut with jig saw, sanded to a line on the spindle sander, and hand-sanded/scraped to give a pillowed look. Ebony for the faces are 1/4" deep, separate from the brackets. In retrospect, I would not do this again, as I had forgotten how brittle ebony is and it's probably not that durable if its pounded. We shall see, but the good part about it is that Al will be able to remove 1/4" from the face and get back down to flat oak faces in the event that the ebony explodes…and he has my permission to do that if needed. The ebony in the face already has some hairline cracks, so I'm leery about it.

The wedges are simple…4 pieces of ebony, left proud of the mallet head. It's not the prettiest job, but it works.

The "tsuba" ebony inlay in the side of the mallet head is shaped by hand, the rebate for which was cut with trim router and small up-cut spiral bit. It is purely cosmetic, not hiding a pin or dowel of any kind, though it certainly could have…I didn't see it as necessary.

Finish is simple natural Watco Danish Oil and wax. I did some sanding/filling of the ebony after glued, the dust of which clogged the pores of the oak slightly. I'd prevent that from happening if I did it again, but it gave the oak a pickled look, darker than I originally intended.

As I mentioned in the letter I sent Al, the elements of the mallet are all Greene and Greene. The tsuba is obvious, as is the pillowed ebony, but not so obvious is probably all of the cloud-lifts, both in the handle and in the head. But the synergy of the elements makes it look more like a Norse war hammer than anything resembling G&G. And that's fine. I'm currently building my wife a G&G table, so it made sense to mill up some of the same wood I already was using.

Thanks again, guys. I don't want it to be a cabinet queen, so hopefully Al will beat it into oblivion very soon.


----------



## donwilwol

Jason, you remind me of Scott. That's not a bad looking mallet.

I should go take a picture of what I figure is my first. Its a 3" cherry dowel with a broom handle for a handle. Been using it for …...... well a long time. Its a little light so it doesn't get a lot of use, but it's there when I need it.

Cosmicsniper, yours makes me wish I'd spent more time on mine, but then I realize it wouldn't have looked as good as yours anyhow


----------



## carguy460

Thanks Don. It's OK…I'm glad I didn't send my first to anyone…I learned quite a bit though. One thing I did that made me fairly happy was to laminate the head from 2 pieces, which meant I got a chance to do some hand jointing. There aren't any gaps in the joint, which made me happy, but I did learn that I need to sharpen my iron a bit better.

I also learned that I shouldn't have cut the face angles until after everything else was done…probably should have been the last step before handle glue up. It made squaring up everything a bear.


----------



## MalletHead

This guy makes some nice mallets but you have to watch 42 videos to learn how to make them. 0_o


----------



## carguy460

Lol great name, MalletHead!

I've seen that guys videos…pretty cool stuff!


----------



## Gshepherd

Cosmic, Simply Outstanding….... Excellent looking Mallet and very well Made…....


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Cosmic - That is amazing work. Wow. As much as it pains me to say it, I don't know if I could use that mallet either…

And now for something completely different. Let's play "Spot the Mallet". Take a look at the photo below, and see if you can find Mauricio's Mallet Swap Mallet.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Heh, heh, heh…


----------



## chrisstef

Sheesh smitty with all them clamps you gluin up a basketball court?


----------



## Gshepherd

I wonder if it is a lid for a tool chest?


> ?


Cosmic, ya need to get your Mallet posted so it will show up with all the others….. Get another one in the top 3 spot to boot…...


----------



## Cosmicsniper

I will, Shep. Gotta get home from yet another Xmas party first. At least the Weller and Coke is good.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

G, you're close. Those are three sets of bottoms for sliding tills in the Old Blue Tool Chest. Is nine clamps too many? I thought we could never have too many clamps.


----------



## terryR

Congrats, Al, that one hell of a mallet!

Jay, what a masterpiece! truely one of a kind…


----------



## derosa

Cosmic- amazing job, simply a work of art. Glad we weren't allowed to show them off before christmas, i'd have never gotten anything sent worrying that yours would be setting the bar.


----------



## lysdexic

Nine clamps is not too many. When clamping why not use all that you have? Really, why not?


----------



## Bagtown

What lysdexic said.
Smoke em if you got em.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, I got lots more…. . A man has to keep something in reserve, though…


----------



## lysdexic

Right:

Disclaimer: inebriated posted

I tell ya. I got me an edumication. I gots me a good job, hot lovin' wife, wonderful kids, BIG flat screen TV, good health but what brings me great joy on a daily basis is you guys.

Just kidding'

Happy New Years

ScottyB


----------



## bhog

^You wudnt kiddin'


----------



## Bagtown

cheers.


----------



## Mosquito

Heh, Smitty… I see your 9 clamps, and raise you… 1


----------



## chrisstef

I feel so clamp deficient.


----------



## lysdexic

A man has to keep something in reserve, though…..

This is sompin' I've never learned. Show me hand. Heart on sleeve kinda thing.


----------



## Mosquito

lol me too… Sad thing is, at my apartment I've only got a pair of really crappy 4' f-clamps. The ones in use currently are 24". I have to add another 5" board to that, which will put it about 2" beyond the capacity of the clamps I've got… Might have to make a trip to my parents' tomorrow, do some laundry, and clamp a panel with my cabinet masters lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Don't make me use these…










Or this…


----------



## lysdexic

Pardon me while I whip this out. Show off. :^)


----------



## bandit571

If'n I had the cash….


----------



## lysdexic

Smitty, seriously, are you using your iPhone for all your pics?


----------



## lysdexic

What Bandit, you gunna buy a Mardi gras table or the framed checker board?

How much they asking for the vise?


----------



## Mosquito

Lol got me beat there Smitty. I only have 8 more in my apartment


----------



## chrisstef

For you CottsyB.

And smitty, stef love some vintage clamps too …


----------



## bandit571

$49.00 Cash on the barrel head for the vise. Could care less about ugly tables, and don't play checkers…


----------



## chrisstef

Swing a trade bandit. Couple of block planes for the screw vise.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stef, those do look mighty tasty… Very nice!

Last two with iPad. This one, too.


----------



## lysdexic

That is a respectable pic for a tablet Smitty. I've never taken a pic with my iPad because I have ye ol' iPad#1 and thus, my good sir, no camera. So, when comes to iPads, I guess I am vintage:^)


----------



## lysdexic

Bandit, it is hard to tell from the picture but is that vise worth $49 ?


----------



## Mosquito

On my android tablet I could click the "img" button, and the "browse" would let me pick the camera, and then I could take a picture, and insert that straight into the post. That was nice, but now my new surface tablet won't met me do that, so I have to take the pictures, then browse to them. Oh well


----------



## derosa

Bought the 24" for myself for Christmas but my mother-in-law was very nice to me for Christmas, 3 36" clamps from her. Now I just need to pick up a trio of 60" clamps for my dresser build. I think the amount of orange in my collection now outweighs HF blue. 








Was also informed this evening that a friend of my father's that I was chatting woodworking with is tossing some old wooden bar clamps, a brace and some other things my way. My dad already has them, I just need to go get them. Woot.


----------



## mochoa

cosmic that's an amazing Mallet man great work!

Smitty, big smile seeing the screwed up mallet! warms my heart…


----------



## carguy460

Nice clamp off! Again, sweet pics Smitty!

I see that the lysdexic is out again…is that your alter-ego now Scott?

Have we decided the next swap date/item yet? I want in on this one, assuming it is a reasonable time frame and something I can actually make without too much embarrassment…I'm still thinking macrame…


----------



## Mosquito

A Brace?


----------



## shampeon

I vote marking knife.


----------



## Brit

Smitty - I noticed in your last clamp photo that your saw handles need dusting. See to it will you there's a good chap. )


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That's the boneyard, Andy. But yes, I'll dust the pair just for you.


----------



## Gshepherd

Here ya go Smitty, I will raise you a couple more….....


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That took longer than I thought it would to get you to the party, G. Nice rack!


----------



## MalletHead

Nice glass mallet









Nice wooden mallets

















A drunk was proudly showing off his new apartment to a couple of his friends late one night.
He led the way to his bedroom where there was a big brass gong and a mallet.
What's with that big brass gong?" one of the guests asked.
It's not a gong. It's a talking clock", the drunk replied. A talking clock? Seriously?" asked his astonished friend.
"Yup", replied the drunk.
How's it work?" the friend asked, squinting at it.
"Watch", the drunk replied. He picked up the mallet, gave the gong an ear-shattering pound, and stepped back.
The three stood looking at one another for a moment.
Suddenly, someone on the other side of the wall screamed, "You asshole! It's three-fifteen in the morning!


----------



## chrisstef

Hmm ive got a glass mallet similar to that one MH. Hits like a champ too. Solid connection every time.


----------



## Gshepherd

Stef, does it hit as well as this one?


> ?


----------



## ShaneA

whoa, now that is a bowl.


----------



## chrisstef

Quite possibly Shep but it looks like all your incense would pop right out with one good whack of your ganja gavel there.


----------



## Gshepherd

Have never ran into that problem cause by the time the incense was gone everything was all goooooooood…..


----------



## MalletHead

for hammering on a xylophone


----------



## Gshepherd

Famous Mallets….....


----------



## mochoa

ouch, I remember that movie.

LOL. just read blogs comment when he favorites my mallet. I need to find the pic of when the finial was domed, then it really looked obscene.


----------



## Brit

Still makes me cringe every time I see it.


----------



## donwilwol

Me to Andy


----------



## bhog

LOL Maur.I tried to add an ambushed lol,then decided to tell everybody about it,but I think you and Shep are the only 2 that found em.Yours is kinda funny,Dons is too.Im waiting for LysdexicByo to post his and Al too…lol

Edit; +1 to what Don said


----------



## Ken90712

I have made my own for a while better use of money and time here is a cpl pics. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30361


----------



## donwilwol

Yea hog, I've been meaning to scold you for that. Now every time I grab a mallet I'm thinking of Linda Carter. A man could get hurt like that.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Awesome workmanship on that mallet Cosmic. Makes me feel like mine wasn't good enough to send to you. lol 

Why has no one thought of mechanical fasteners for leather on the mallet head? Just wrap a bit around the sides and put some brass tacks or screws in it. No glue, no mess, replaceable.

Great to see such a smile Basshunter. Looks like it fit well too. It was a pleasure to make. Let me know if he/you need a heavier/bigger one.

I am so totally clamp deficient unless ratchet straps qualify.

So is this MalletHead someone's alter ego?

I can't stand to watch that mallet swing Shep. I can almost feel it myself.

I think i got caught up here. Let me know if i missed something.


----------



## Gshepherd

Here are a couple more Famous Mallets….....

Al, and new member" Mallet Head"......


----------



## OnlyJustME

Sad when you cant tell what gender it is.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

I assure you, OJM, my mallet input/output ratio is in perfect balance. I slept with your mallet last night. I just feel more safe.


----------



## bhog

HOLY CRAP!!! You pulled that one from the depths Shep.Was wanting to come up with something awesome to say,but when I look at that pic everything starts to fade to black and my life begins to flash.I think those two are the angel of death.If you woke up next to one of them you would instantly commit suicide.


----------



## Gshepherd

Hog, I still have a few more I can pull from the depths,LOL….....

Hey did you guys get the X-mas card from Stef?


> ?


??


----------



## MalletHead




----------



## chrisstef

Notice the XXL size on that hat ^


----------



## bhog

I got a package in the mail today from our buddy DonW, inside was a nice note and also this beauty.



















It is his first turned mallet,which is awesome because now we have eachothers first's.I swear you can feel history in this thing.

My choice of coffee cup this morning mixed with receiving this fine gift,put a huge smile on my face.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice.


----------



## donwilwol

I like the coffee cup. I've had one given to me about 30 years ago. It says "Damn I'm Good". In case you think I have an ego now.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Beautiful work, Don! You are a good man! Use it well, bhog!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hey, the Hog got a mallet! Huzzah!

Don, you are a gentleman and a scholar. Well done, nice mallet, great finish to Mallet Swap 2012.


----------



## lysdexic

Nice mallet there BranDon.


----------



## chrisstef

Well done Don and a sweet whackin stick ya got there Hog. Coffee cup is right, youre more than special buddy. Looks like we will be bringin in the new year with style.


----------



## SASmith

Bhog, glad to see you got a mallet. Good on you, Don.


----------



## woodworker59

I have been using the extruded aluminum clamps that come from HF.. so far no complaints at all.. I have 8 of the 60" ones and 8 of the 32" ones and 8 of the 24" ones.. they have all the bite I have ever needed, don't slip and work way better than the F style clamps I have about 20 of.. If you catch them on sale, can get the 60's for $9.99 each, hard to beat.. Like I said so far no problems at all and alot easier to manage one handed than the old pipe clamps.. also no marks from steel pipe.
Man it is hard to keep up with this thread, I make a comment about clamps and when it posts, you guys are three miles away on a completely different subject… 
hey Shep… send a little mallet my way.. I could use a big fatty about now.. have had the grand kids for three days.. I need a break and a buzzz….... love the ganja gavel… my kind of mallet.. . Papa


----------



## Gshepherd

Well It is good to see Hog finally get a Mallet…... Nice job Don…..

I felt bad for Hog, I have a 12×19 flat rate box here with something like Quilted Mahogany in it…... I will have it sent off Wed in the mail Hog so be looking for it. It is from the same board you saw earlier. Hope you enjoy it and make us proud with something worthy of it's beauty, just as you are buddy to all of us…... gotts to go get a tissue now…...

Papa, Once I get my stuff in storage from the shop I will be more than happy to make you a Nice Carving Mallet….. Just next 12 or so days I will be finishing boxing and getting stuff into storage from the shop…..

I have the girls this evening and life is good….. Ex is going out and I was more than happy to babysit. First time I have seen them since middle of December, so we are watchin some movies and getting to bed early cause tomorrow they want some shop time…. Daddys girls ya know…. We will finish up a few more pencil cups for teachers and maybe another quick mallet for a shop teaher.


----------



## bhog

Happy New Year Yall !!!

Shep. OMG. I just popped a phantom thinking about that quilt.A side effect of supplements and beauty.If your not messing with me,I will do my best.


----------



## Gshepherd

OH no Hog, I not messin with ya, be lookin for it…..


----------



## waho6o9

Double score for Bhog, right on, Shep you da Man.

Happy New Year guys and gals.

Carry on.


----------



## derosa

Happy New Year all y'all, or happy new beer if you reached the bottom of your glass a few minutes ago. May you all be blessed in the new year. 
Don, sweet mallet.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Happy new year!!!!


----------



## bondogaposis

Happy New Year!


----------



## terryR

Congrats, bhog and Don! How awesome that you each have the others' first turned mallet!

It's gonna be a good year! )


----------



## carguy460

I fear I have sinned against the lord of the mallets…

The first thing I whacked with my disproportionate mallet was…a screwdriver. Yikes. I was reclaiming an old 2×8 and it had a mess of staples in it. Some were too deep for me to get ahold of, so out came the crappy screwdriver and my mallet. Worked like a charm, though I feel bad about it somehow…at least I didn't use a chisel to dig them out, right?


----------



## chrisstef

Thats not sinning Jason. A good mallet loves a beating of any kind. Look at it this way, the plane you would have went to would have found that staple and you would have chipped the iron. The mallet was like a first responder clearing the way for the rest if the crew.


----------



## Gshepherd

Jason, take a old screwdriver and grind it to a sharp point like a toad sticker and that helps to dig the staples. I hate getting lumber in and have a zillion staples on the ends and side where they put inventory cards and such on them. I also have a Dasco Awl which I do sometimes smack with a hammer but never used a Mallet. Wood against steel give me the willies…....

Smitty, those beams would make one fine bench….


----------



## carguy460

Sweet…I feel better. I'm sure there was a better tool for that job, but I didn't think about it until I was done.

I sinned against the plane gods too…this reclaimed board was also coated in some nice white latex, and alas, I grabbed the ol #5 and went to town…it had about 1/4" cup in it, and I was able to flatten it out pretty good, paint and all. This is the first successful stock prep I've done…I feel bad about the paint planing though…










EDIT - good idea, shep…I've got about 30 old flat screwdrivers, I should morph one of them!


----------



## chrisstef

Ehh i use a Groz to scrub off paint and stain too. Its actually one of more well tuned planes but took waaay longer to get that way.


----------



## Bertha

I own CosmicSniper's mallet.
.
Carry on.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ All that churchin' paid off is what you are telling us?


----------



## bhog

^ LOL


----------



## Brit

Al - You know a 'mallet' is another name for a penis don't you?


----------



## racerglen

Andy-now look what you've done, He's insuferable already, now we'll be inundated with bigger mallet "stuff"

;-)


----------



## bandit571

Just hit him one like this little schmacker…









Short, fat shaft, large flat head. Has no claws, either.

Use it for banging about anything in the shop, including….....fingers.


----------



## SASmith

I was browsing through some old posts here on LJ and saw this cool leather mallet.









You can see more here.


----------



## BrandonW

I love that leather mallet! I'll have to try one of those some day.


----------



## chrisstef

Considering that post is pretty old do you guys think he cut leather circles and gradually slightly increasing the size? I got a leather jacket id sacrifice. Guido leather. Yup i said it.


----------



## ShaneA

i bet he put them all on the same size, then turned to that shape.


----------



## mochoa

Wow you can turn leather? That I'd like to see.

Happy New Year fellas!


----------



## lysdexic

I bet you are right Shane and I also would like to see someone work leather on a lathe


----------



## BrandonW

I thought he just cut them different sizes, but I also didn't think it was possible to turn leather on a lathe.


----------



## ShaneA

it may not be possible Brandon. I was just throwing a wild guess out there.


----------



## bandit571

You can't turn them with normal lathe chisels, but something like a sureform/microplane? Instead of cutting them down, like wood washers, think RASPS, Sanding blocks of coarse paper (60 grit) And maybe a belt, from a belt sander. You'd have to glue all the layers together first, though.


----------



## OnlyJustME

You can turn any thing on a lathe. Just depends on what type of lathe and tools you have. Probably has a mandrel that compresses the leather rock hard and turns it or something like that. need super sharp tools to cut it without tear out.

EDIT: or what Bandit said.


----------



## MacSmacky

You can see how to make a leather mallet here. It's turned, but cut to shape with a scraper.

I just want to thank all you guys for making such an entertaining thread, I haven't been able to have any quality shop time in quite a while, but I can get my fix here at work by spending way too much time on LJ's. I think I've read every post in this and the HPOYD thread.


----------



## carguy460

Hey Mac, sweet link, thanks for it!

Keep in mind, I've used a lathe only once, but I would imagine that turning leather would be a bear unless it was compressed fairly tightly. I've worked leather (maybe I've mentioned that - its the only thing I'm somewhat good at!), so perhaps I should give a leather mallet a shot? I know that I've put leather discs on a drill and used that as a lathe of sorts, but just to burnish the end grain…


----------



## chrisstef

Great stuff Smacky. That should put most of the questions to bed. OJM and Bandit for the win!


----------



## bhog

Half the battle is accepting you have a problem Mac.Now that you have done that, we will expect to hear from you on a daily basis…. 

Andy if you guys call a wang a mallet,Al calls his a tack hammer(baby hammer)


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## bhog

LOL ^ Yes. Thats a tag teamed burn right there.Get some.


----------



## terryR

Ohh, maybe a micro mallet…something different to do in the shop today…


----------



## Gshepherd

Will have a new Mallet posted later on when me and my beautiful girl are done with it. She wants to give one to the shop teacher and so we shall…....


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking forward to the pictures Shep.


----------



## mochoa

How should we get the ball rolling with the marking tool swap in March(?)

Should we start a making tool of my dreams thread?


----------



## AnthonyReed

First meeting held at Bhog's house. PM Hog for details.


----------



## ShaneA

Someone better do a blog on how to make one. I haven't a clue, and after seeing the mallets taken to the next level, I will need to up my game…big time.


----------



## carguy460

Dang…I don't think I'll have a lathe by March, so if I go in on this one someone may receive a square handled marking knife!


----------



## chrisstef

What if we did a request swap. Everyone request a particular shop tool (marking knife, mortise gauge, winding sticks, etc) and people could pluck off this list anonymously. Just a thought. It might get odd unfullfillable requests though. Like why would Hog need a reamer? Nevermind.


----------



## DaddyZ

Sounds Good - I need a marking knife…


----------



## carguy460

Odd requests? Like a lathe? Thats my request!


----------



## ksSlim

Carving knife, spokeshave and scraper whould shape a handle.
Chunck of steel, brass cap for a ferrel, little epoxy.


----------



## carguy460

Slim I thought about using a spokeshave for that..I should probably buy one first…


----------



## Cosmicsniper

How about a homemade CNC router swap? ;-)


----------



## ShaneA

I would pity the fooll that got mine Jay. Better keep it some what simple for simple people, like me.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

@Shane - I'd pity the fool that got my marking knife. They'd have to be content with a square one because I don't have a lathe either.


----------



## mochoa

You dont need a lathe for this one. Even less so than the mallet swap. I'm thinking of a marking gauge, Mafe just did a blog on how to make one with wedge that secures the shaft.

Also, a marking knife doesnt need to be round. (what ksSlim said)

Can we throw in draw bore pins for the swap? You can make those with a hexagonal handle.


----------



## mochoa

This is why we need to get the marking tool of your dream thread going. We need to start posting pics for educational purposes.


----------



## mochoa

I currently use a carving knife for marking, works great and the handle isnt round.


----------



## DaddyZ

Guys without Lathes - Do you have a drillpress? Even a Handdrill can make a makeshift lathe in a pinch


----------



## chrisstef

Scratch my thought on the request swap … im in for a marking knife swapperoo, especially since i just bought one. Doh.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Those are cool…I'd be on-board with any kind of marking knife. I guess I always think of one for dovetails…and I have seen square ones.


----------



## carguy460

Yep, I'm going to need some inspiration…

I don't have a drill press, but I've got an old black and decker corded drill with VERY sloppy bearings…I wonder if that would work…hmmm…


----------



## Cosmicsniper

I have a small, crappy HF drill press that I've been trying to find an excuse to upgrade. Hmmmm…


----------



## DaddyZ

From Wikipedia, Looks like a Drill Paddle Bit


----------



## ITnerd

Hey Guys, long time no see - work and family have conspired to keep me out of the workshop, and with hardly any time to post. I hope the Holiday Season was good to everyone. I've really enjoyed seeing your Mallet Swap updates, some real killer Mallets in there.

I'd sign up for a Marking Knife/Gauge Swap. I think I can manage to get the shop cleared up by March. 

I remember seeing a 'of your dreams' thread about marking tools. It hasn't gotten too many hits, but maybe this group can bring it back to life… Have at Ye!


----------



## DaddyZ

These Look pretty Cool Also !


----------



## AnthonyReed

Welcome back IT. Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## mochoa

ITNerd, welcome back! You've been missed!

That thread looks promising, do we want to go there are start a new one? The thread name is perfect, why compete, lets use it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

They won't know what hit 'em.

EDIT: Like a flash mob…


----------



## shampeon

Texas ebony, a spade bit, and some stainless steel tubing for a ferrule.


----------



## terryR

hmmm…sorta arrogant for 30 of us to show up at that measuring and marking thread…then mention we already have a swap in mind…

But, I bet everyone will wanna play along with a swap!

I suppose marking tools don't really fit here anyway…although I sure like the ones posted so far! I just bought 2 marking blades that need handles…and have been looking for info and ideas.


----------



## OnlyJustME

We'll just flash mob all different threads, do a swap, and then run to the next one lol.


----------



## bhog

You guys are silly.

Im in.


----------



## ksSlim

Terry, go over to the hand tool forum and search for marking knives.
Must be at least a dozen examples, at least half that many totally diferent styles.


----------



## smokie

Ok. I'll toss my hat into the ring. Here's a pair I made in the summer. The smaller one is a good wieght for chisel work. The bigger one is fer when I gotta whollop some thing.
The heads are laminated walnut. The handles are Japanese Plum, and I wrapped a piece of 1/8" cord around the handles and gave 'em 3 coats of varnish.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mark - Very nice! I like the wraps and the finishes on each, well done.


----------



## OnlyJustME

very nice Mark.


----------



## thedude50

Well Bhog, better late and really cool than never/ I tried to use two different finishes on the mallet and both of them were a disaster. I was shocked that after all the sanding and prep work I redid that the crazy glue finish had such bad results and removing that stuff is hard as hell. So it was back to the drawing board for a finish so i went to see my wood guy he has about 60 years experience in woods wood working and finishing. and while he is wrong sometimes it is usually a difference of opinion. so he handed me this white wax and the stuff was as hard as a rock he told me to use it and so i did and i AM HAPPY TO SAY i am done with your wacker. I again want you to know I am sorry for being late but I have already told you that i MADE THIS ESPECIALLY FOR YOU THE YOU i KNOW IS A BIG BURLY Man I know its cool but I do hope it sees daily use in your shop no photos as I am with out a decent camera at the minute but it will ship tomorrow priority mail Cheers


----------



## bhog

Dude, Sweet.It sounds like you had fun with it and I imagine a few curse words.I look forward to getting it and using it.


----------



## thedude50

I hope its not too Manly but I think of you as a manly guy so when I designed it i DID MAKE IT KIND OF BIG I know there was a size rule but i am not good with rules as you know


----------



## derosa

Heading over to crash the marking thread.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Looking forward to the reveal. Hog!


----------



## lysdexic

+1 what Smitty said.


----------



## mochoa

Mark there is a really nice Medieval feel to those mallets that is so nice.


----------



## Gshepherd

Mark, some nice looking Mallets you made there and the best part is I see they are being used…...


----------



## Gatorjim

How about a minni mallet. It is cedar no real reason for making it just because I guess


----------



## OnlyJustME

That's a cockroach killer that's why. lol


----------



## racerglen

Love it !..
Could be a mos.. er mosquito banger as well ?


----------



## chrisstef

Jason - hows mallet makin goin bro?

Im also pretty sure this thread proliferated such am influx of mallets the price for new ones has dropped globally.


----------



## OnlyJustME

yes but the price of wood for mallet making has gone up exponentially.


----------



## Mosquito

> Could be a mos.. er mosquito banger as well ?


----------



## carguy460

Stef - I ain't gonna lie brother, I've stalled out on the mallet for now. Shop time has been focused on a sawbench, and the only reason I'm "allowed" to work on that is because I'm in the middle of a basement remodel, and I convinced the wife that I needed a sawbench for the project…Sure, I could just use sawhorses, but she doesn't know that…yet.

Once I get my framing done, I think I'll spend some time with that awesome wood you and hog sent me. I'm a little scared of it though…I would hate to muck up my gifted wood…


----------



## bhog

Too bad I couldnt send you some framing skills,that stuff is like brushing your teeth after awhile….

And ya if you mucked up the gift wood it would be serious business. Chrisstef would send a clean up crew of buck teeth,uni brow,gorrilla women to your house to whip you into shape….sexually


----------



## carguy460

HA! See, thats exactly my fear…I know Stef is way on the other side of the country, but its you I'm worried about, Hog…Illinois, right? Yeah, I'm only about 5 hours from St Louis (I consider that town to be IL…us Northwest MO **************************************** don't claim it), so you could likely make the trip to serve me my beating…

Of course, you could also do some framing while you were here…its been a solid 10 years since I've done this stuff, but it's just like riding a bike…except it sucks a little more


----------



## chrisstef

Gotta keep the boss happy Jason and dont worry about screwin up a piece of wood, its only wood, i gots more of it. I got family in MO Jason so dont sleep on the ole boy here 

Hog - How'd you know my sister travelled with the circus?


----------



## carguy460

Great…gotta worry about BOTH of you guys? That will motivate me do better work I suppose…

Seriously though, I'm not sure what I'm waiting for…I mean, hog turned a tenon, stef drilled a hole, and they are about 1/64" away from mating up perfectly…just a little trimming on the tenon and the mallet construction phase would be done!

I need to get ahold of a spokeshave for shaping the handle, and I'm still not sure what to do with the head…rectangle, octagon, slight arch on the top…decisions, decisions…and I gotta work the purpleheart in too somehow, for more than just a wedge…


----------



## chrisstef

Dont be too worried, its my BIL that lives just outside St. Louis and hes kinda soft. IT guy and all.

1/64" man thats a tight fit. Not bad for 2 schmoes 1500 miles apart lol.

Take your time on it bro, im just harassing you, let the wood talk to ya and itll come out killer whichever way to plan on taking it. That purpleheart is dry and brittle, look at it wrong and you get slivers and tear out.


----------



## waho6o9

A 64th? Sounds like draw bore planning.

Whack a home made dowel in there and you're golden.

U da man Jason!


----------



## carguy460

Waho - I wish I was da man…but alas, it wasn't me!

Get this - Chrisstef sent me some wood to be used for mallet heads…in one of them, he drilled a hole…

bhog sent me some wood to be used for mallet handles - the ends of them were turned to a tenon…

These 2 guys somehow matched up the hole size and the turned tenon size, and they live like 1500 miles away from each other…those two are da man! I'm just the lucky dude!


----------



## waho6o9

Yeah buddy!


----------



## bhog

LOL ^ Its a good thing I didnt inch it.A little 80 grit should do it then Jason.


----------



## bhog

I came home to a package from Shep with a couple chunks of quilted mahogany…....OHHH, HOLD MEE!!










The dark spot on the one on the left kinda reminds me of the eye from Lord of The Rings.Awesome.The pics dont do it justice,quite beautiful stuff.I wet it real quick and snapped the pic.Thanks a bunch bud,I will for sure let you know what they become.


----------



## Brit

I gotcha Brandon. Dreamy wood.


----------



## mochoa

Nice score Hog.


----------



## mochoa

Ok folks I think I got this Elfster thing figured out. If I dont, and we have to edit details along the way please forgive me in advance.

We'd love to have our British and Canadian LJ in on this one too! Hope you guys can join.

HERE IS THE LINK TO SIGN UP FOR THE SWAP.
http://www.elfster.com/exchange/view/9015602/68af89/

On February 8th I will click the draw names button and I'm guessing you'll get a notification. Your marking tool should be complete and in your participants hands by March 30th.


----------



## Bagtown

You mean we don't have to wait until Christmas morning to open this one?
Woot.


----------



## OnlyJustME

you still can if you want to Bagtown :/


----------



## Bagtown




----------



## woodworker59

SO hey, haven not been here in a week, whats up with the new swap? is there one? what is it, when is it due,,, yada yada yada…..papa


----------



## mochoa

Just in time, look 4 posts back for the details.


----------



## ShaneA

Check out the marking, measuring tools of your dreams Papa. They got a marking tool (knife or awl) swap in the works.


----------



## mochoa

Were up to 11 participants already!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice Bhog; i know you'll do that beautiful wood justice. Very generous Shep.

As an aside i have family all over NW MO: Watson, Rockport, Tarkio, Maryville, Westboro and Hamburg IA. All corn-fed boys, not a pushover in the lot. I think i have him surrounded; i can send someone if you need it Stef.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice gesture on your part Shep, very generous.

Awesome score Bhog, looking forward to your project with the 
quilted mahogany and your custom finish. Ya going to do a french polish?
Make it extra bitchen bro.


----------



## Mosquito

I spy a swap mallet…


----------



## Gshepherd

Dang Hog, did you take crappy pics or not much figure in those boards….... I just hope it is enough for you to make something good with it…. OH the other wood in the box was filler stuff, scraps I call them laying around my little girl picked them out for ya…..


----------



## chrisstef

Here's the problem Shep … THIS is Hog's camera:


----------



## bhog

LOL^. But ya I take kinda crappy pics. Heres a side shot that got lost in the mix last night










Part if it is probably the cherry its sitting on is too close in color.


----------



## carguy460

Uh oh…hog and stef, tony will be your go-to guy for harassment of me…

Tony, I live in Maryville and work in Tarkio/Rockport…holy crap, you do have me surrounded!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Even though i work cheap, i am sure there will be no call for shenanigans. Your capabilities are much greater than you let on Jason. I'm sure you will do a fine job with your mallet build.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks Tony - if you're ever here visiting let me know, I'd love to buy you a beer…or let you help frame my basement…whatever floats your boat!


----------



## Gshepherd

Well Hog, must have read the instructions cause those pics were a little better and to be taken with such a fine piece of photographic equipment like that one should expect nothing but the best.

Carguy, to bad I am not closer to ya cause I love building basements…... My friends know it cause I get asked a lot to do a lot of framing and building bars and such.


----------



## bhog

I got the mallet from Lance.Quite a nice beefy thing,thanks Dude it will be abused.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Does it fit?

I mean that is a nice one.


----------



## BrandonW

Glad you got the mallet, Bhog. So that's Walnut and ???


----------



## SASmith

Mos, glad to see it in the shop.


----------



## OnlyJustME

I see a swap mallet and a nice back saw plus a good supply of other saws, oh and is that part of your new work bench?
Nice mortice and tenon.

Bhog be sure to abuse it the right way.


----------



## thedude50

the malet is solid Cocobolo the head will darken in sunlight and will turn to a black color over the years


----------



## thedude50

that photo make it look pretty small its not small at all some scale would be good in the photo And if you could take that one your set for as bromance with Al


----------



## Brit

Very unique Lance. I bet that packs a punch.


----------



## BrandonW

Lance, that whole mallet is one solid piece of cocobolo? The head and the handle look like two different types of wood? Do they have different finishes or something?


----------



## bondogaposis

Nice mallet, looks beefy.


----------



## chrisstef

Solid thwacker for sure! Well done dudeguy. You need a socket chisel to smack hog. 
I fondled my mallet swap mallet tonight.


----------



## Mosquito

Yes it is Matt. That's one of the splayed legs, and the brace that goes to the front leg


----------



## bhog

Tony…lol

Heres another quick pic


----------



## lysdexic

Tony should be ashamed.

Now I am curious about the tat.


----------



## chrisstef

Close up for Lys


----------



## thedude50

Not one piece Brandon but all Cocobolo the handle was turned from a 2×2 x12 and the head was from a block that was about 6×6 and irregular. In a few weeks the head will darken a great deal and it will darken for many years some things i turned years ago are almost black today the handle is darker because it is cured more.


----------



## BrandonW

okay, that makes sense, Lance. Thanks for clarifying.

Love that tat, bhog. It matches the ribbon that Scott drew on my xmas mallet. How did he know?!


----------



## thedude50

Brit I like to make things for people based on their personality I think of Bhog as a manly man a burly guy who can handle a manly mallet. This was also based on a European carving mallet in my personal collection. The Mallet in my collection is made of European Oak English I assume. the angle of the head was copied the hilt detail was my own design.


----------



## bhog

The tat is one of many,Olde English letters are no stranger to my skin.lol.I could get one like stef posted tho to be honest I probably will sometime.My back is pretty raw,too bad I cant see it…lol


----------



## mochoa

sweet mallet Hog, that wood looks really nice. great job Dude.

can't wait for the next swap!


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Mallet Dude !!!


----------



## WhoMe

"I could get one like stef posted tho to be honest I probably will sometime.My back is pretty raw,too bad I cant see it…lol"

Oooo, I can't wait to see your 'tram stamp' bhog…...

Sorry, it was the first thing that came to mind when I read your comment.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Hahah


----------



## bhog

^ LOL.Left myself open for that.I should have said UPPER to lower back.Wizard holding a crystal ball,a knight,a dragon,a rogue and misc scenery/flames.


----------



## chrisstef

Where'd you put the ferry's Hog? Are they above or below the wizard?


----------



## bhog

Inside the crystal ball


----------



## chrisstef

Reviving with Shane's zebra mallet. Holding up just ducky after a short session beatin chisels.


----------



## racerglen

"my head hurts ?" 
And no Sam's yet…oooh..

;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^looks like an Everlasting in that pic, Stef… True?


----------



## chrisstef

Truth be told Smitty - its a witherby 1/2" bevel edge. My grandfathers originally. Ive got an 1 1/2" imperfect everlast in the restore pile but up next are 2 witherby firmers. Im amassing a small witherby collection slowly but surely.


----------



## starringemma

Mystery mallets









I saw a Woodworking for Mere Mortals video where Steve boiled the end of a peice of wood in a pot of water then squeazed it in a vice and when the wood dried it went back to it's original shape.


----------



## Mosquito

Emma, you posted that in the handplanes thread too, but I'm not sure why you posted both the mallet and the video together as relevant? If you think that's how Roy made the mystery mallet, it's not…


----------



## starringemma

Mos, I posted it in handplanes by mistake. I thought I was on this thread.

EDIT:

The dovetail slot is wider on the underside of the mallet head and is hidden by the handle.

http://www.fullchisel.com/woodworker.htm


----------



## OnlyJustME

I think the only Witherby i have is a draw knife.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've not seen one in person… Sounds like they're good tools!


----------



## Mosquito

yeah, they're just two rising dovetails


----------



## chrisstef

OJM - the drawknives are awesome if i must say so myself.

Smit - i really like them. Take a while to sharpend but they hold a great edge and transfer power really well. They were made locally here in Winsted, CT. Luckily theres a good amount that hung around the state and i snatch em up when i see em.


----------



## ShaneA

What hand tools weren't made in CT? Seems to have been the epicenter.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Al said he was born somewhere in the South, and not CT. Just sayin'...


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

heh heh heh… Yeah, I know. Couldn't help it.


----------



## chrisstef

Shane - its a good thing im here to clean em all up. Im just gettin started too. I still havent spotted a James Swan in the wild though. I cant wait for spring and a revived search for rusty tools begins.


----------



## ShaneA

Swan's seem harder to come by. I have 3, but would like more (hoarding issue again) they just dont come up too often. There is a 1/2 firmer on the bay now. May bid on it…


----------



## donwilwol

+100 there Stef. This " no flea market" stuff is crap.


----------



## chrisstef

Hell yea Don. I need the flea market funny people in my life. You ever do the big one on the Cape at the old drive in? Some real spectacles there (easy Al, it was spectacles).


----------



## donwilwol

No, never did cape cod. Let me know when it happening.


----------



## chrisstef

It goes on all summer long thurs - Sun. Tools are in the waay back. Gotta do it on a nice warm day and the place is packed.


----------



## donwilwol

I'll need to get out there at least once.


----------



## OnlyJustME

You guys are lucky. I use to live in NJ and had a choice of 3 different steady flea markets most of the year. now i live in MD and can't find any except 1 that seems to be just an open air dollar store. 
Anyone know of any good swap meets/flea markets down here in MD?


----------



## stan3443

their used to be one in elkridge. but havent lived there in 10 years


----------



## woodworker59

Bhog, you put a longer handle on that mallet and it would make a first class butter churn.. I was expecting something out of this world extraordinary after waiting so long.. still all in all a nice mallet..


----------



## bondogaposis

Brandon W's mallet getting some hard use on my Roubo build. I really like the leather faces, it takes all of the bounce out. Thanks again for the cool mallet.


----------



## thedude50

this is the mallet I received from Ron Mason in the Mallet swap thanks so much Ron It is very pretty I will find something to use it on


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Papa, you scoundrel…

^Ron, that's beautiful! What woods? Very clever, nicely done.


----------



## OnlyJustME

^my guess would be Holly for the handle and Ipe for the head.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Wow, Matt, you know you're woods. I wouldn't know Ipe if he bit me on the leg…


----------



## ShaneA

If Ipe hit you in the leg, you would know it. I dont think it floats. lol


----------



## lysdexic

Nope. It sinks.


----------



## bondogaposis

Good guess, but it is maple and lacewood.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Hah! I take back what I said, Matt.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Was i correct? Edit: I see i need to type faster.

I only know Ipe because i used to build decks with it and that's the wood i used for the mallet i made for the swap. And yes if it bit/hit you in the leg you would know it for days.  Never checked to see if it floats though. probably find a lot of it on the jersey shore since Sandy hit it and wiped the board walk.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Ok, well, the flash washed out the maple and made it look like holly and that Lacewood looks just like the Ipe that i turned for my mallet. Maybe it was mislabeled? lol


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

It's… uhm… Mmm-IPE-LE! Yeah!  And that other wood, well, uhm… Oh, never mind.


----------



## thedude50

All I know is its almost to pretty to use I think ill put it with my new carving tools I could use it it is a lot smaller than most of my mallets and it has really good balance so it should be fine for light carving its not for wACkING THE HELL OUT OF TIMBERS. Its more elegant than that and I dont have a small carving malet so I think thats where I am going to use this one.


----------



## woodworker59

Hey TerryR, just used that fine mallet I got for the mallet swap to make a nice rope carving for a vanity ring on a upholstered seat for over the radiator.. it worked fantastically… thanks again.. its a awesome mallet.. never used a carvers mallet before, I now know why they like them, it was perfect for hitting the carving tools,, not a big wallop, just a nice controlled whack.. yee haw.. love it, just love it… thanks.. again… Papa.. 
that is one beautiful mallet with the lace wood… hey can someone tell me the difference between lacewood and snakewood and leopardwood… near as I can tell its all the same,, they just charge more for it depending on which name they give it.. I have had pieces of all three in the shop at the same time and they were interchangeable near as I can tell.


----------



## DaddyZ

59^

Check out this link, as far as i can tell they are different species of wood but a lot of times they are mistakenly called other names
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/


----------



## woodworker59

DaddyZ…thanks for the link, very informative. He even says at one point that the lacewood and the leopard wood are often mistaken for one another… will bookmark that link for future information.. thanks.. again… Papa…


----------



## bandit571

In for a refresher….


----------



## thedude50

I posted my Mallet from the swap in the projects area be sure to check it out here


----------



## bhog

I have used that beast a few times since I got it (finally…lol) and it is excellent for mortising.


----------



## TheJBitt

Wow. The projects from the mallet swap all look amazing, and infinitely cooler than the framing hammer I've been using. I wish I had gotten on this site soon enough to get in on it… well, then I guess I also wish I had a lathe…

Very nicely done everyone. Something to aspire to.


----------



## chrisstef

No need for a lathe Jbitt. There was a ton of square head mallets produced. All ya need is a block of wood with a hole in it, a few wedges, and a handle. Welcome to the gang.


----------



## donwilwol

that';s because a ton of square head mallet hang out here.

Welcome Jbitt…....


----------



## Captj1974

Just started mine today…we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## thedude50

I think Ill make myself a beast like the one I made Bhog I need a wacker with some wallop


----------



## woodworker59

Haven not heard much about the upcoming swap, whats the latest…?? we are making marking knives, but whats the deal… any new information… where to look… thanks.. papa


----------



## waho6o9

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/44482

Here ya go Papa


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Okay, here's the table made from the same wood as Al's Christmas mallet.



Sorry, Al, I won't be mailing THIS one to you.


----------



## mochoa

Papa, here is the link to sign up for the swap. We are doing it through Elfster. http://www.elfster.com/exchange/view/9015602/68af89/

We are doing marking knives or awls for this swap. He have 21 people signed up so far, hope you can join in!


----------



## mbs

I saw a question earlier about using leather on the faces. I made two mallets more than 20 years ago out of birds eye maple with rosewood? handles. It was one of my first projects. I faced them with leather. I think I used elmers glue. The leather is great shape and I've really abused them over the years.


----------



## thedude50

b hog I haven't even whacked my wacker yet it is still in the house looking pretty I hate to beat it up.


----------



## RGtools

Since my other mallet finally died. I figured I would have to make a new one.










The initials are not vanity, they are so I remember which way it goes together since I can disconnect the handle and head based on the wedged friction fit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Ryan.


----------



## Brit

Hey Ryan - That's not a mallet, this is a mallet.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LARGE-MALLET-BIG-TOP-/370747947141?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item56524cb885

Only joking. That's some fine work.


----------



## RGtools

^ box making mallet.


----------



## mochoa

Sweet Mallet Ryan, I like the simple mechanics of how it locks together.

I added some leather to one face of my mallet I got from Stef, just used some double stick carpet tape. Double stick carpet tape is the new cement glue. 









I put some on my holdfasts too.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stanley #11 lignum vitae (sp?)


----------



## chrisstef

Nice add on Maur! Soften that nasty SOB right up with a little leather, i like it.


----------



## mochoa

If you guys remember a while back Boatman Jim hooked a couple of us up with small brass mallet heads. Well I finally got mine handled. (All kinds of time on my hands now that the bench is built)

In keeping with the spirit of honoring gifts received from fellow LJ I also used some Jatoba BrandonW hooked me up with. I'm milking this jatoba like it was gold. LOL

Check it out. I'll post a project with more pics when I get some time.


----------



## terryR

Looks great, Mauricio! I was just fondling MY bronze head from Jim yesterday…but cannot decide on a handle shape. Hmmm…I kinda like yours…love the Jatoba!


----------



## racerglen

"fondling MY bronze head " 
Carefull..it'll turn green ;-)


----------



## chrisstef

and you'll grow hair on the palms of your hands too … my mach 3 can barely keep up.


----------



## woodcox

hmm, yawn, stretch, I call him mr. roboto. Ha, I've heard "you are only making tools lately "  Mayb a leather face lift perhaps? He feels hatchety. Me likey.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice. 
The protrusion on the back is to lessen wind drag? Which types of wood did you use Woodcox?


----------



## BTimmons

Now that I have one of my own to contribute:


----------



## chrisstef

Nice woodcox and its definitely a spoiler on the back. Hatchety Hammer.

BT - your whacker looks pretty beefy. Yup I said it.

Nice revival of the thread fellas.


----------



## BTimmons

Stef, my beef whacker and I are honored.


----------



## woodcox

Milled maple floor samples, cherry from the yard handle, oak,japanese maple and poplar tidbits. Ahh, another use, marking gauge! 
BT Kid=™ my recent motivational sponsor.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice Brian. I'll caution you about letting Stef near your beef though.

Woodcox - The more i look at your hatchet mallet the more i admire it. It's a fine specimen indeed.


----------



## redSLED

Dang you all with your beautiful handcrafted oiled mallets innocently placed on your handcrafted workbenches. I have no chisel mallet . . yet. Working on it.


----------



## redSLED

Anyone happily using the same mallet for years - and made from a 2×4? Just curious.


----------



## RGtools

Mine unfortunatly have a limited lifespan as I use softer woods (walnut and such) for the heads…this prolongs the life of my chisel handles so I find it to be acceptable. About 4 years worth of pounding before I have to retire a malet to garden work only.


----------



## BTimmons

Hey redSLED. Not counting waiting for glue to dry overnight, my mallet took me about two hours to make from scratch. Get on with it. The worst that can happen is you decide to make another one later.


----------



## carguy460

Wow…stepped away from LJ's on the 16th, come back and find my awesome thread has been revived! Good work fellers!

Why did I step away for almost a week? Turns out, this project my wife (and me to some extent) has been working on was unexpectedly required to be completed a few weeks ahead of schedule…

Saturday morning, my wife completed her almost 9 month project via emergency c-section…Raeley (sounds like Ray-Lee) Masyn (sounds like Mason) arrived at a tiny 5 lbs 1oz…










Off topic? Yep…so to keep it on the woodworking topic, my Dad made Raeley a cradle:



















OK…had to share my new little girl…carry on!


----------



## BrandonW

Congrats to you and your wife, Jason! She's beautiful. My little guy was just a little bigger at 6lb 2oz but he was full term (He turned 8 months old today). That is such a wonderful cradle her granddad built.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks Brandon…little ones are awesome, I'm super pumped. I was going to post a pic of her and some planes or something in the shop, but I haven't had the time yet…but it shall come!


----------



## BTimmons

Congrats on the beautiful little girl! Being a dad rules. You're gonna love it.


----------



## OnlyJustME

Congrats Jason. Glad to see she is well. Hope it wasn't too bad for mommy with it being an emergency c-section and that she is close to full recovery. My little guy had to come out a few weeks early too. 
Great looking cradle. now you just have to hook up some sort of perpetual motion machine on it so you can go to sleep too. as soon as it stops rocking, they wake up or so it seemed. lol
Get ready for a fun time


----------



## Boatman53

Let me add congratulation, Jason. Enjoy her, they grow up way too fast.
Jim


----------



## donwilwol

+1 to the congratulations. And just to correct the math, that's not a 9 month project, that's a "forever" project. Well done!


----------



## chrisstef

Congrats Jason!!! She is a beautiful little girl. It seems like there's a lot of new fathers around here including myself. There's absolutely nothing like it! Take care of both your girls buddy.

Sleeping on that pull out chair in the hospital was awesome right.


----------



## mochoa

Jason, congrats brother! She is beautiful! Hope Mom is recovering well.

I love the crib too. Pretty cool that your dad is also a woodworker.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Excellent work to Jason and Mrs. Carguy! She's a sweetie for sure.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks guys…she is pretty special!

I figured you would appreciate the cradle…Dad got me into the woodworking stuff, and I'd consider him pretty close to a master the craft. Its really cool to have such a great piece of work from him, though it reminds me how far I have to go…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congratulations Jason.


----------



## DaddyZ

Congrats Jason ^^^


----------



## woodcox

She's a doll. I have that same picture but mine was sixteen months ago tomorrow. 
I like her name. Congrats to you both.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Beautiful little girl, Jason! Little angel from heaven 

Sweet mallets all through this thread. I was inspired to make my own. I had a 3.5" x 3.5" block of khaya. About 13.75" long. Now I just need some chisels to whack with it. I plan to make more. I have Ipe and maple and wenge and I plan to get some jatoba soon.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks woodcox and Wolfdaddy…nice mallet by the way!


----------



## dbray45

Congratulations to you and your wife. Enjoy every day with your daughter for each one is precious.


----------



## palaswood

I have seen some incredible mallets on this thread, and while I am currently planning to make one out of a mulberry log that is incredibly dense and gorgeous, I thought I would share what I currently use for chisel whacking.

Its a gnarled piece of Eucalyptus that is amazingly dense and heavy - it's natural shape is strong and makes a fantastic mallet. Maybe i'll clean it up, but its darn pretty in its current form if you ask me.


----------



## donwilwol

it looks like a petrified guppy. It looks good for wacking stuff!.


----------



## shampeon

Oh, forgot about this thread. A quick weekend project: walnut, red oak, and cherry basher.


















Joseph: that's a strong neanderthal move there. If a giant black obelisk appears, I recommend touching it.


----------



## palaswood

I can hear the space odyssey music now. But hey, when it works, it works.

Don, This wood is great. I turned some on my lathe and it came out beautifully - I managed to mangle it with a circular saw cut after my table saw broke… Last time I try to get a straight cut with one of those on a cylinder.








(from instagram)


----------



## ShaneA

I think Joseph has the missing link up there for a mallet. Better have that checked out. It could be the key to something big! LOL


----------



## donwilwol

that wood has some great grain Joseph. it almost looks 3D.


----------



## palaswood

I find this stuff all over near my house. There is a greenbelt (what little bits of natural land we have left in the great suburban sprawl of Orange County) nearby where we have many Eucalyptus trees, so thats probably the most common stuff i can readily find. Just whatever has been trimmed and left on the ground, or fallen over from weather. Sapwood usually is eaten by bugs, but the heartwood is somewhat resistant to that.

I was blown away when I discovered that grain. Its something else in person, let me tell you.

Makes me wanna jump on the lathe when I get home. I'm turning a mulberry handle for my Mulberry Mallet thats in the works.

Is a squared handle better than a round one for a mallet folks?


----------



## WayneC

Does Eucalyptus check much? There is a lot of it around up here in Northern CA as well.


----------



## palaswood

Wayne are you thinking of milling yourself some Eucalyptus lumber?

Someone linked me a picture of how milling planks used to be done (apparently) 500+ years ago.

As I have no chainsaw, table saw (right now anyways) or other means, I'm actually freaking considering this!

When I was in china this summer, I saw that some construction workers had mounted a circular saw under a plywood board as a "table saw". Anyone else done this? Seems scary unsafe, but I'm borderline desperate these days.


----------



## WayneC

I could. I have a bandsaw/tablesaw/hand tools and I am pretty sure I can find some lumber by the side of the road in my travels.

I have seen the board mounted saws used before. I actually think you could find a board commercially setup for skill saw mounting.

I googled it and found a set of instructions… lol
http://www.instructables.com/id/Convert-a-hand-held-circular-saw-into-a-table-saw/


----------



## shampeon

Joseph, get yourself a band saw before even considering the circular saw conversion. Keep an eye on Craigslist and you'll be able to get a decent one for not a lot of money. While table saws are great, a band saw is more versatile, and can do most of the same jobs.

Yes, a frame saw can rip and mill wood. You'll get a good workout doing it.

Honestly, though, you're going to be a much happier woodworker if you make friends with someone who is set up to mill and dry lumber. Properly milling and air-drying real logs takes time and a lot of space. Branch wood and the like don't make good boards.


----------



## TerryDowning

What Ian said.

Look for 12" resaw capacity if you want to process wood. I have a 6" capacity and it always seems like I'm missing by that much ||.

My main power saw at this point in my wood working is my Band saw. If the wood is past the throat capacity, a circular saw with a straight edge usually does the trick.

Branch wood isn't really good for anything where dimensional stability is an issue. I have used branch wood on some pen blanks. The brass tube keep it from bowing and it's really just veneer by the time you're done with the pen anyways. That being said, Branch wood should do OK as a beater.

And yes processing your own wood does take time, space and patience. I use my large rip saw where the capacity is greater than my band saw (Yes, this is a workout) I am considering an electric chain saw. I have no need or patience for a 2 stroke gas model. I just won't use it enough.


----------



## palaswood

Thanks for the tips guys. Bandsaws are spendy though, and I dont know if I have the room really. 
As a novice, I'm learning as I go, and branch wood is readily available so for lathe turnings and stuff, I can get my hands dirty and my feet wet.

Funny you say that Terry. I bought a 2-stroke gas chainsaw (Poulan Pro) for $90 bucks on VMInnovations website. Worked great, but I put the chain on backwards  (DOH!) I ended up selling it a few days later for $100 because I knew I wouldnt use it enough, the noise would piss of my neighbors, and i would probably end up getting arrested or severing an artery.

But my idea was to get set up with an alaskan chainsaw mill one day. I'll rethink that in the future when I can afford a husky and the proper kit.


----------



## widdle

I've mounted skil saws on ply on jobsites, it gives you right tilt capabilities.obviously extra caution is needed.
have milled a bit and worked with eucalyptus, i like it.it does twist and crack during drying, quite a bit, and super hard lumber…but good for small projects…


----------



## palaswood

Why did this thread die?
Here is my latest creation:









Doug fir with a walnut wedge 

And is there gonna be a Mallet Swap 2013 edition? I would be so down for that.


----------



## ShaneA

^nice! Has a sledge hammer type quality to it.


----------



## WayneC

Mallets would be a good tool swap item.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for bringing the thread back to life, Joseph! I'm certain there are LJ's out there building mallets and keeping them in the closet…I started another one yesterday! 

Love the finish on that monster whacker. Maybe another mallet swap next year? In case you missed it, we just had a plane swap, and are voting for the next tool now…

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/51323


----------



## palaswood

I saw the plane swap but my skills arent up to par to participate in that, but why wait a whole year!? Here's my vote for bi-annual tool swap

And I guess now is as good a time as any to build my first plane…


----------



## Airframer

Well hell…. didn't even know this existed! How could I miss yet another of your dreams thread lol.

My 2 meeger contributions…





And I have a 3rd in the works right now. More on that later.


----------



## terryR

Eric, nice mallets you have there! I like the Greene and Greene style of the contrasting wood on the first one…especially nice how it helps hide the mortise! 

Joseph, come on over to that plane swapping thread…don't be shy. Just post a '.' so you get to the bottom of the thread, and keep reading from now on. We are setting up a tool swap now for the next few months…probably a marking or measuring tool? Details and deadlines are still being ironed out, so it's a perfect time to join in!

And, you shouldn't underestimate your skills. There were several folks who made a plane for the first time, including ME. The first time build is easier when a dozen other folks are struggling with you on the same steps, IMO. I would have put off trying a shop plane forever…but the swap pushed me forward a little…awesome.


----------



## Mosquito

My mallet swap mallet hangs proudly alongside all my planes…. it's a great holdfast whacker


----------



## SASmith

Glad to see it is still holding up, Mos.


----------



## terryR

Awesome family shot, Mos! Is that a full 1-8 with an extra 7?

Thought I'd throw another family shot out…










...no problems here, I can stop anytime. LOL


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Mallets are one of the best ways to practice the craft. From design, joinery, different gluing methods, carving, wedges, turning, etc. This was my first and only attempt so far at carving. Lesson learned? Quarter sawn white oak isn't the easiest to whittle with.


----------



## Mosquito

WouldButher, that is one sweet mallet. I really like the wedging too.

Terry, it is 2-8, with 2*#3's, 2x#4's, and 2x#7's (including 4-1/2 and 5-1/2). there is a full 3-8 T-11, including #5-1/2 (and both a #3c and #3). #4-1/2 is an adjustment screw T10


----------



## terryR

Awesome set, Mos! For some reason, I could stare at family shots all day! LOL

WouldButcher, that is very impressive, and inspirational! I've always wanted to learn how to carve figure heads into handles…must try very soon! Thanks for sharing that lovely oak mallet.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

That's a nice looking family, Terry! Got any more shots of your swap mallet?
I brought home a nice chunk of hickory or pecan or something similar the other day. I plan to make a couple mallets from it soon.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Wolfdaddy. Here's a shot of Boatman53's mallet when new…










Turned of Walnut. The head is definitely filled with some sort of metal…it packs quite a punch with a soft swing. I love it!


----------



## WayneC

Mos, I thought a T-10 4 1/2 was a pretty rare plane. No need for a frown.


----------



## Mosquito

lol yeah, T10 isn't a bad thing, as it still has a frog adjustment screw, but it's conflicting with my OCD/the collector in me, in that everything else is T11, hence the :-(. Otherwise,  for just having the #4-1/2

*Terry* then luckily for you, December's calendar picture is all family shots, I think… in LA, so I can't check my calendar in the office.


----------



## terryR

Lucky me! LOL
IMO, those glorified chisel holders are either Type12 or 'also ran'.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I love walnut. Sweet looking mallet!


----------



## palaswood

WoodButcher, that mallet is MOST impressive. I think you did a fine job carving the handle, but I'm not privy to how frustrated it made you in the process  Maybe thats like trying to plane an oak board with the grain going all catawampus

TerryR, can you give a rundown of your mallets' woods, from left to right? Those are SWEET!


----------



## terryR

Joseph, that wood be…
curly maple and curly walnut,
Veritas brass mallet with cherry handle,
cherry, one piece,
curly maple,
ash and walnut,
brass with wenge and ash (from DonW, matches one of his infill planes)!
walnut from the Mallet Swap,
bubinga that I use most often.

got a piece of walnut on the lathe now…hope to finish sanding tomorrow?


----------



## Boatman53

Yes Terry, there is a chunk of old bronze shafting epoxied inside that mallet.
Jim


----------



## terryR

I knew it! Gold buried inside that walnut…Jim, I use that guy all the time due to it's heft and small size. Love to punch lil chisels with the flat end!

BTW, if you happen across more bent engine shafts, and have spare time to cut 'em…PM me.


----------



## palaswood

WouldButcher, how did you do that wedge? is that 3 pieces?


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

That one was done with three wedges. Now I do the long "wedge" on the handle blank before I size it. Then do the other two just as normal. Just gives it a unique look.


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

This was last weeks project. Trying to mix copper and oak. It has a couple of extra oak wedges do to "winging" it. 









http://lumberjocks.com/projects/91684


----------



## terryR

WouldButcher, that's gorgeous. I'm just guessing, but did the long piece of copper get inlayed to the handle, then others added? Or are all the copper pieces inlayed?

I've been searching for cool coins to inlay…love yours!


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Thanks Terry. I epoxied a piece of square stock copper (roughly 3/16×1/2×1 7/16) into the handle before assembly.









I then cut two kerfs on a metal bandsaw for the two copper wedges. I had to shape the two 3/32 copper pieces into wedges. That took a lot of grinding. The extra oak wedges happened because I underestimated what a pain in the butt shaping the copper would be. Always learning. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## terryR

WB, THANKS for sharing that photo and tips! I get it now. 

Sounds tedious…just the sort of stuff I'm drawn to…but the results are over the top and worth it! The extra oak wedges are barely noticeable, but I can see how important they are now!

Yep, always learning, or what's the point? LOL


----------



## derekcohen

I've just added a recently-completed mortice mallet to my website. This weighs in at 38 oz, in a average sized head, due to brass infill on each side.



















The ends are covered on horse butt leather to protect the ends of the mortice chisels.










See more here: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/MalletforMorticeChisels.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## terryR

^Superb in every way!


----------



## lysdexic

Isn't it though?


----------



## Wolfdaddy

That is gorgeous! What are the woods used in that? I especially love the handle.

It's not really a mallet, but I've been playing around with a little chunk of brass or bronze the last couple days. I sanded some of the black finish off, tried shaping the ends a little bit with a bench grinder, drilled a hole through it and filed a notch on one side of the hole. I'm trying to decide whether or not to get the rest of the black finish off, but it's kindof a hammered/pitted finish and it would require a lot more sanding or filing to get it all off. Of course I will polish it bright and shiny too. I love shiny things 
Next step after that is a handle. I think I've decided on curly maple. Sorry for the crappy iphone pics.


----------



## donwilwol

*Wolfdaddy*, a fine wire wheel should get rid of the black, and go right from that to a polishing wheel and let 'er shine!


----------



## derekcohen

Wolfdaddy, I would not remove off much of the pitting, just clean it up a little. The "patina" will create a nice effect. Add a dark hardwood handle, and you could end up with a work of art. Polish it to a shine and it will be like everyone else.

Here's a gennou handle I made ..










Link: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/AHandleforaGennou.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Oh man, I need a gennou in a bad way. I love the hammered finish on yours, Derek. 
I think I will keep the pitting on my little piece, but after reading about your gennou, I think I may file my hole to a rectangle. Now I just need a spokeshave. I was going to turn a handle, but I'm rethinking that as well.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

If I'm hijacking this thread too much, just tell me to shut up 
I made some progress on my little hammer tonight. I decided on a nice looking piece of teak for the handle.
I started by turning the tenon, then I had some fun with my #3 tapering the end down to fit in the little notch that I filed (badly) in the head. I'm almost happy with the fit, just needs a little work on one side. 
I've been wanting a spokeshave for a while now, but I don't have one yet. I started shaping the handle with my little trimming plane and it quickly became clear that a spokeshave would be a much better choice. But oh well. I could have turned the handle, but that would have been too easy. 
















Here you can kindof see the bad fit…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like it WD. Great wood choice too.

How will you affix the head?


----------



## terryR

WD, that looks good to me! I've had the exact mallet in my head for a week…thanks for helping me view it better! I seriously doubt I can file the round hole in the head to a square any better than you did. How long did that trick take?

I really like the non-lathe handles more and more…just sayin'


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I really like the non-lathe handles more and more…" - I totally agree.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I'm thinking I will probably make a wedge from wenge and a dab of CA glue or something. 
I left the hole round and just filed a notch on one side. Probably a total of about 15 minutes or so of filing.


----------



## palaswood

As far as the handles go, I like the method of turning the shape on the lathe, nothing fancy, just a nice taper to fit your hand properly, and then take the hand plane and flatten it on opposite sides. This really gives a nice fit and feel as well as a cool look as its rounded on the edges, and flat in the center. Sry no pic at the moment.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

That's a neat idea, I may try that.


----------



## Bertha

Good God there are some good things going on in here, both babies and mallets. Congratulations.


----------



## Bertha

Derek is putting out some of the baddest ass mallets I've seen in my life.


----------



## derekcohen

Here is one more mallet, my conversion of the brass headed Veritas Cabinetmaker's mallet for use with unhooped bench chisels. The brass head of the Veritas is excellent but I found the handle a touch too short and felt it could be more comfortable and secure to hold.

The handle was replaced with one in Jarrah, which is shaped to fit my hand. It is 3/4" longer than the original. The one side of the head has been covered in 1/8" thick hard horse butt leather to protect wooden chisels.



















Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## terryR

Simply outstanding, as always, Derek. Your work is top-notch!


----------



## richardwootton

I got a little bored last night and decided to give making a mallet a shot. It's not yet finished, and it damn sure isn't pretty, but I had a big piece of Cherry scrap that I thought would work just fine for a little beater.









I started out by just drawing a rough, basic, mallet shape on this piece of stock.










I sawed some kerfs to the basic shape for the handle and started chopping out the waste.










After I got it roughed out a little further I went to town with a rasp and file to get the handle closer to the final shape. Tonight I'll finish shaping the handle and get the mallet head shaped. We'll see how this ugly beater turns out!


----------



## derekcohen

Hi Richard

The grain direction of the mallet head looks as though you will be hammering with face grain (the grain appears to be running vertically parallel to the handle). If so, this is the weakest option. For durability, you need to be hammering on end grain.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## richardwootton

Ah crap! You're totally right Derek, I guess I got a little over zealous and just started making cuts. Oh well, I can get this one finished up for some practice and get started on the next one, I've got plenty of wood that I can potentially use for this. Thanks for pointing that out for me.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Have you made any progress on your mallet, Richard?

I made this little cutie yesterday and today. It's meant to be a plane adjusting hammer. I'm making a plane for my brother in law for Christmas, and this should complement it nicely. I dunno how well it will work for it's intended purpose, but I like it


----------



## wormil

That is a swanky mallet. Did you drill the head before or after turning?


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I drilled it before turning. I actually ruined the first head by trying to drill it after turning. I got the main tenon hole drilled just fine, but the bigger hole to accept the fatter part of the handle was a bit more off center than I wanted and it just looked terrible. So I made a new head. I like the shape of this head better anyway. It seems to flow a little better.


----------



## Airframer

Started building an assembly mallet to replace my black rubber one with.



















Jatoba and Maple just like my beater mallet but reversed and smaller..










gonna fill it with BB's and cover the faces with 2 layers of thick leather. So far only the middle and bottom layer are glued and I hope to get the rest of it glued up tomorrow sometime.


----------



## wormil

Looks good! A little sawdust will keep the BB's quiet.


----------



## Airframer

A little sawdust will keep the BB's quiet.

He tells me after I spent the weekend sweeping up all the sawdust in the shop lol… Guess I'll have to make more then


----------



## donwilwol

Keep in mind the bb can be for added weight or to great a dead blow. If its the second make sure the bbs have room to move.


----------



## Airframer

Yep, deadblow is the plan. That is pretty much how I built my last one too.


----------



## TobyC

Instead of steel BBs, use lead shot, if you don't want to buy a whole bag, just cut a couple of shotgun shells open.


----------



## Airframer

I already have a supply of BB's in the shop. They will add enough heft to it to get the job done.

Got the BB's inserted and the head glued up this morning and once the boy goes down for his next nap I plan to get started on the handle.

Hopefully I can finally finish something soon lol.


----------



## Airframer

Finished mallet project posted!


----------



## john2005

K boys, question. Mallet is on the list. Moved up a bit having looked at how pretty Erics is. Question is round or square and why. I have a chunk (1 1/8", 12" long) of bronze dowell I was thinking about using inside a turned mallet that would add weight, however, I really like the deadblow that I use now. Sometimes for assembly, others for chisels and sometimes just for smackin stuff into place. Thoughts, ideas, suggestions?


----------



## chrisstef

Here's my go at the question John.

Round head is always striking with the apex (probably the wrong word) of the mallet so consistent force is applied by the tool and its force is solely dependent on how hard you swing. I like my round headed one for finesse stuff like guiding a chisel. My square head mallets have more of a beat on somethin approach. The square head is forgiving to errant swings but catch it on the outside face and you just hit your chisel with your purse. Catch it in the center and now your doin it like a man. And in the off case i really need to mash somethin i go for my "Mattlet". A massive round beater made from black locust.

Speakin of which …. OJM where are ya?


----------



## Airframer

^ What he said.

My 2 are square mainly because it was easier to do than trying to "turn" a round head without a lathe. I do have plans for one more mallet. That one will be a round carving mallet. NOt sure how I'm going to pull it off but I have a feeling my drill press is going to hate me afterwards (than the feeling will be mutual lol).


----------



## chrisstef

The whole famn damily:


----------



## palaswood

turned this little guy a few days ago from a short eucalytpus branch










the wood is so dense I kept the diameter down but I took off more than I would have liked so the angle is off. it may not look like much but it packs plenty of wallop for chisel work. its a first atrempt. next one will be better


----------



## john2005

You're right. I NEED two. One of each. Thanks for the input guys. How about size on the round?


----------



## terryR

Nice family shot, Stef.

Two? How can you be happy with just two mallets, John?  As far as diameter goes, it depends on density of your wood and how heavy a mallet you want. I usually turn walnut to 3.5-4" since it's not too dense, but rosewood can be smaller and still pack a wallop.

Love that eucalyptus palsawood! The shape looks great to hold, too.

I've made several small " boppers" for knapping…wood handles, rounded copper ends. The store bought ones are usually filled with BB's for forward weight action, but I've had longer lasting results from drilling out the handle and filling with molten pewter ( or lead ). Will get photos…

Just put the first coat of finish on a turned presentation mallet. My first attempt at fancy, so go easy…photos tomorrow…


----------



## john2005

Can't wait to see it.

I am really leaning on putting the bronze dowel in a chunk of wood and turning it. Mostly just to see if I can and how it will work.


----------



## glentruan

check out these mallets made from North American Ash (handle), Walnut, and White Oak, with laser engraving.


----------



## Boatman53

John… I put a bronze center in a couple of mallets I made. TerryR has one of them. It really was trashy bronze so I didn't mind, but if I was to make another I would probably use pennies or nickels and save the good brass or bronze for a different kind of hammer. Here are some photos.


















I glued in a contrasting plug.
















Have a Merry Christmas my friends.
Jim


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

I agree with Terry. "Two?" I didn't think a Lumber Jock could have too many mallets. There always seems to be a new reason to use and/or make one.

Jim- has there been any problems with the bronze expanding? I was going to try building a mallet with a metal core too. My concern is here in Montana the temp can change drastically, and it's crazy how much that affects the metal. I likes the idea of using coins. Sounds like a fun project!

Merry Christmas you crafty souls,
PAJA


----------



## terryR

Yeah, I would save the bronze as well. Drill the head and fill with molten lead weights ( toxic ), or pewter, or a tractor part.

Jim, that's a sweet mallet you sent me! I use it all the friggin time, too.

Like the wood combo in those Glentruans…


----------



## terryR

As promised…

My first attempt at a Presentation Mallet. From what I've read, these were historically used to set the last stone in an important building, or presented during a ceremony to someone important. The nice ones I've seen are carved from ivory and sterling silver and exotic woods.










(mediocre photo from iPad, better later on the blog)
Sorry, but mine is just black walnut and brass, but ya gotta start somewhere! About 9" tall. The brass at the end of the handle is pinned with brass, and the base is highly polished and wood burned to honor the recipient. That part is a secret for now because some unknown LJ is getting this one! 

Happy, Happy everyone!


----------



## john2005

Good idea Jim, thanks for the suggestion. It is nice bronze but it is free to me, just have to return what I don't need. Pennies would be more practical.

Paja, where you at? Also in MT


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Hey John. I live on the south side of Zoo town. Excited to see what you come up with for a mallet!

Have any of you seen this video of Frank Howarth and his mallet build? This looks like a fun build, and it would be a great one to load with weights


----------



## Airframer

Terry - That mallet looks AMAZING! I SOOOO need a lathe!


----------



## john2005

Ha! That's great. From the southwest side of the zoo too. Don't get too excited about seeing a mallet soon. Gotta finish the bench build first. Then again, maybe I need a mallet to finish. And why did you have to plague me with that box joint. That doesn't look easy, but it will eventually have to be done. It's too cool.


----------



## john2005

K, finally got the vid to play. That doesn't look as hard as I was trying to make it in my head. I could do that.


----------



## momi

I've seen a video on youtube. That would be idea. I wish I had one. the best i can do one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Terry that mallet is glorious!!


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Tony!

Eric, be warned…I proclaim The Lathe as being the most addictive tool in the shop. Friggin instant gratification…

( Also, whatever price you spend on the lathe, you'll spend just as much on lathe tooling )


----------



## dbray45

more on the tools. give it time


----------



## palaswood

I have to +1 that comment ^

currently spending 90% of my shop time turning wood on the lathe and the other ten percent sawing bowl and spindle blanks! lol.

Just scored some camphor wood from a driving accident which knocked down the poor thing. I brought my handsaw to work and cut a 20 inch log on my lunch break for bowls. its about 8" diam.


----------



## chrisstef

Bumping with vintage soaking in blo.


----------



## donwilwol

I hope that is a mallet you have there;


----------



## chrisstef

With the amount of abuse this ones seen i hope so too Don!


----------



## terryR

Wow, how long was the soak? That's pretty!


----------



## chrisstef

I just brushed some on Terry. It wouldnt suck any up through the end grain like i had hoped so ill coat it once a night for a while. I have no idea what kind of wood it is but its heavy and dense.


----------



## thedude50

anyone see Roy Underhills show on the big ash mallet ?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dude! Wow, a Sighting!


----------



## chrisstef

Seen it Dude. It was a good one. Kinda wanted to say it sucked just to get a rise outta ya for old times sake lol. Whatcha been up to man?


----------



## thedude50

taking care of my mom she has terminal cancer sucks pretty bad thanks for asking. love that show watch them over and over on the pbs web site


----------



## chrisstef

Sorry to hear about big moms Dude. Wishin ya the best man.


----------



## DaddyZ

Sorry to hear Dude, Best Wishes…


----------



## racerglen

Take care of your self too Lance, I know Mom needs you but don't you go down hill as well .
All the best Dude.


----------



## lysdexic

I feel for you and your family Dude. Was was a bit lost when I received the same news about my mother. Interestingly, it was here that i chose to expressed my sorrow - to a bunch of faceless, online woodworkers. It made me feel better. That is one of the unexpected blessings of LJ's


----------



## ShaneA

Yo! I gotta face. Ruggedly handsome, some would say.

Good luck Lance.


----------



## lysdexic

I still associate you with the image of I young girl /lady.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## richardwootton

Ha! I own that damn movie. Don't judge.


----------



## DKV

My old mallet. It is for sale to the highest bidder.










My new mallet (modified).


----------



## racerglen

Been gradualy making that modification myself DKV,looks much nicer than the ruff ruff cast eh ?


----------



## terryR

Love the modded mallet! Beech or Maple?

Where did you guys score a mallet like to begin with?


----------



## racerglen

Ahem..
Lee Valley's Cabnet makers mallet and that'd be brass/bronze with hardwood inserts, Down Under Derick did a handle replacement a few hundred posts ago, felt the "factory" one was a tad short for him, something I may consider as well.


----------



## DKV

terry, I went the opposite direction and shortened mine. I like it to fit in the hand.


----------



## racerglen

DKV, how'd you polish up yours ?
I've been using glue up time and just sliding a file by now and then, sometimes a sanding bow, other times a flap wheel in the drill press, no where near a "shiney" as yours, just taking advantage of what some call downtime to ease my way to a pretty-ier tool..?


----------



## DKV

Racer, if you look in the background you can see some strips of sandpaper. I put the mallet in the vise and then stropped the head. Started with 80 and went through the grits to 3000. After the 80 leveled it out it was easy going. An hour total time.


----------



## racerglen

Ah HAH !
A bit more labour intensive and a lot faster !
tnx
Glen


----------



## terryR

Thanks, guys. Will keep that in mind for future…

DKV, are you using sandpaper to get to ultra-grits? I scored some mesh abrasives ( like a scotchbrite pad for the kitchen ) that are rated from 1500 grit and up. They don't load as badly as sandpaper, and seem to last longer? Just a thought next time you need to justify shipping on an online order. 

Yeah, I remember Derek's mallet, am in awe of everything he does! Have you seen his steampunk miter box? goodness gracious…


----------



## lusk

Here are two mallets I made this week. I had a terrible wooden mallet before these (looked like two dowel pieces stuck together) but these will last me for years to come I hope. The details are on my project page here


----------



## lysdexic

Carlin, those are two very handsome mallets. Well executed sir.


----------



## woodcox

For JCam. Some pics of my top going together. 


































Bench has been put on the back burner cuz of life and other junk. I don't dare drill dog holes or put my front vise on yet until I grow a pair and commit to adding legs and stretchers to the top. Ok I'm committed, I just don't have a plan worked out in my head yet. Ditching the horses for a traditional subframe will cull my anxiety me thinks.


----------



## woodcox

Dough! Wrong thread.


----------



## john2005

But it's comin along well nonetheless.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

Or simply over many years get yourself a bloody expensive machine shop, with all the frills and gravy on top. Have much, much, fun.
Your Mallet-mallets are beautiful I have been an avid maker and collector of mallets for many doodlie die dohs.That's years LOL Alistair


----------



## Kickback

So reading through this thread has really inspired me this weekend. I have a very old mallet that was in the garage I moved into when I was 14 or so. I have no idea where it came from but it is a very cool old mallet with a red star in the middle of the head with J. Andrews punched into the head around the star? Anyway I have used this mallet quite a lot but it is getting kind of old and I really want to preserve it and make sure it doesn't break into little pieces so due to this thread I decided this weekend to make me a big boy mallet. First time attempting to make a mallet but I figured it would be fun and educational. I used Black Locust/Maple and some kind of wood I forget the name of. I got the no name wood from a guy on Craigslist with a lot of other wood when I purchased his 8" jointer. Really a great guy and we have kepted in touch since the purchase. He did tell me what the name was but I totally forgot what it was as he mentioned some very exotic sounding name I knew I would not remember. I can tell you that this wood is heavier than lead…... I mean I didn't have to add any additional weight to this thing at all. I actually had to pare down the original size of the head I started with as it would have been impossible to swing it. I am pretty pleased with my first mallet attempt I think it came out pretty nice and once the glue dries I am going to whack some stuff with it and hopefully some guy 100 years from now will find it in the garage and want to preserve it like I am doing with the old one I found.

Here is a pic of the old J. Andrews mallet









Here is a closeup of the J. Andrews head









Here is a shot of the old mallet sitting on top of the new mallet raw stock before finishing and shaping









Here is a shot of the finished head of the new mallet









Here is the completed mallet









And one more of the completed mallet









It is a little on the large size but I wanted a big boy mallet I think I will try making some more smaller ones for smaller whacking…....


----------



## johnstoneb

Nice mallets. new and old. Be careful mallets can become a disease. Before you know everyone you know will have a mallet or two.


----------



## dbray45

I know what you mean. I have bee using this one I bought for years and finally decided that it was time to add to the drawer. When I was at the lumber mill the last time, he has a small barn for scrap (fire wood). I picked up this piece that was pretty dense and very straight wood, he told me what it was but I forgot, it is green in color but a lot heavier than poplar. Last night I started cutting it up for mallets. Made one that has a square head and cut two more mallet heads to be turned (different sizes). If I get time to set up the lathe, I will turn these and the handles tonight.

When I am done, I will have three mallets of different sizes and shapes mostly from a piece designated for the fireplace.

Pictures will be coming - after the linseed oil.


----------



## terryR

Kickback, nice story and vintage mallet!

Yeah, I would clean up and keep that old guy for the memories. Love the new mallet, too. The head is gorgeous…lignum vitae? Nice work!


----------



## wormil

It looks a bit like some ipe I've been saving for a mallet. Heavy stuff and harder than brass. Great looking mallet.


----------



## dbray45

Well, I got the lathe going and did the two mallet heads and one handle. The other handle will wait until another day, mostly because I want to select the handle.










They are not much to look at but for the price of a piece of firewood (free) and a piece of cherry (handle on the round one), I have two nice mallets and the head of a third. I cut a notch into the handle for a wedge with the bandsaw. When I drive the cherry handle into the round head, I had it resting on a couple pieces of poplar, to allow the handle end to go through about a 1/4". The head is so hard that it crushed the poplar and didn't even dent the mallet head. It turns out that I don't need the wedge.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## thedude50

thanks for your support guys times have been rough but I am still sober and no plans to ruin that so I will be okay I think mom is getting pretty weak and she is not going to be with us much longer I am sure going to miss her when she is gone.


----------



## woodcox

This was a drop of rock maple from my workbench top. Little live edge and some funk in there. My search on the way home from work last night came up dry for some big brass stock. Filled with #7 1/2 chilled curry lead shot and some Winchester brass. Padauk wedged in a maple handle. Still need to carve out a good grip.


----------



## terryR

Wow, a Colt 45 Mallet! Sweet, Woodcox. Looks heavy, heavy…

The live edge is a nice touch!


----------



## woodcox

The dent in the live edge reminded me of a bullet impact.


----------



## john2005

Haha, I like that a lot!


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice Mallets guys !!


----------



## DKV

My patented design


----------



## Mosquito

Hmmm, I'm kind of torn on that. On the one hand, I'd want to flip the pliers around so it's a more comfortable grip, but then you might run into clearance problems… depending on where you're using it. Hmmm…


----------



## jordanp

Haha innovation meets Necessity meets time crunch.


----------



## woodcox

Up cycling galoot ness! Waste not want not


----------



## wormil

Ipe & maple, in progress


----------



## dbray45

Rick - that is very nice and it should last you for years.


----------



## terryR

Gorgeous, Rick, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jordanp

Rick you dirty, dirty boy that mallet is SEXY, there i said it..

I will PM you my address so you can send it on over for final inspection and testing… ><


----------



## wormil

Mallet is done but I don't have a final pic yet. Final weight is 17 oz. Ipe is hard, hard, hard; I bet you could pound a nail and not even dent it.


----------



## wormil




----------



## jordanp

Wow…..I don't have the words for it brother…

Did you use a metal guitar string to make the black rings?


----------



## wormil

Thanks. I've used guitar string and bailing wire in the past but this time I tried one of those Formica samples you find at Lowes, something I saw on a Captain Eddie video. The Formica leaves a much cleaner and darker line. You just start your groove and hold the edge of the Formica against the wood, burns real nice.


----------



## terryR

Formica sample, huh? I've been having troubles with my guitar strings burning lately…nano-wrapping could be the problem?

Gonna play with other


----------



## wormil

I had the same trouble with guitar string, it would burn but the wrapping would abrade the burn mark at the same time. Bailing wire gets too hot. Copper wire conducts the heat so efficiently it doesn't get hot enough to burn the wood. The Formica was just right.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stunning Rick.


----------



## bondogaposis

I've used steel fishing leader, like the look of the Formica burn. Will have to try that.


----------



## TerryDowning

Not a dream mallet, but it did need new faces.

The mallet belonged to my dad and I've been using it pretty much my entire life.


----------



## terryR

If anyone is interested in joining or just reading along, I just started another forum for the upcoming Mallet Swap...


----------



## thedude50

I would be happy to be in this swap but you have me blocked still I have several mallets almost doine as I have been making joiners mallets to sell


----------



## SugarbeatCo

Heres a couple of mine..


----------



## jordanp

Very nice! what wood species did you using to make those mallets?


----------



## waho6o9

That's a great mallet Rick. I like the pin wheel glue lamination

because it looks nice on the cove part of the mallet.

Don't forget to stamp Jordan's name on it before he tests it.

You have some strong mallets there SugarbeatCo. The inlays on
the first one has a nice look to it, very good.


----------



## TedW

My first successful turning project…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice work Tedster.


----------



## TedW

Thanks, Tony… it's a start


----------



## thedude50

ted is that lignum vaietie or how ever its spelled


----------



## TedW

Lignum Vitae according to Wood Database but no, the dark stuff is just plain ol' walnut. Lignum Vitae does look similar but much darker.


----------



## palaswood

Mahogany & Walnut whacker with a laminated Walnut - White Oak - Santos Mahogany - White Oak - Walnut handle.

Mortised and Blind-wedged construction. Going to my best buddy for Father's Day, from his wife.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Mortised and Blind-wedged construction" - Intrepid and impressive. Strong work Joseph!

No. 36. A fox-tail tenon is a blind mortise-and-tenon in which the mortise is made slightly wider at the bottom than the width of the tenon. Wedges are driven into saw kerfs in the tenon before inserting into the mortise; then when it is driven home the wedges spread out the tenon and make it fill out the mortise. It is used in strong doors and also where the mortised member is already in place so that a wedged mortise-and-tenon is impossible.


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Joseph. I used a similar blind wedged technique fixing one of my grand fathers dining chair legs


----------



## terryR

Nice Father's Day gift, Joseph, and a sweet mallet.

Tony, Thanks for the lessons! Looks over my head!


----------



## TerryDowning

So I made new faces for replaceable face hammer. Post 2854 above

They worked great right up until this happened.









Hoping this will work better.









If not, I can fall back on this baby.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Which species of wood did you use Terry? That hammer looks to be a trooper.


----------



## TerryDowning

Which Mallet?

The Broken Face is Hard Maple. Note: beating on hold downs is probably what did it in. That mallet is probably older than me and I have been using it off and on my entire life. The original plasitic faces finally gave out so I turned new ones. The new plastic one is delrin. We'll see how that holds up.

The big beater above is made from Keruing (AKA Asian Mahogany) it is a heavy mallet and the head is very dense. This is the mallet I usually use for whacking the hold downs in place.

I wrote it up as a project here


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry I was not more specific. I was referring to the broken face on the hammer. Thanks.

The mallet is a beauty. I really like the lines on the handle; it looks as it holds well.


----------



## TerryDowning

Thanks Tony.

The general design of the larger was from Fine Wood Working magazine and holds extremely well as it is a dove tailed mortise and tenon the more you use it the tighter it gets. No wedging to worry about. I may trim off some of the excess, it does tend to get in the way.


----------



## Bertha

Gawd, there are some gorgeous mallets here since I last came.


----------



## racerglen

Aw, a rare Al sighting and he was SOOO EXITED HE…...


----------



## donwilwol

Wait! Who peed his pants again?


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I haven't posted anywhere in a while. Figured I'd drag this thread back to the top with a pic of my little hammer. Got another handle on it. Maybe it'll last a little longer this time.


----------



## wormil

Here's one I made for a previous swap but didn't finish in time. Ipe, padauk, copper, and Delrin. The head is filled with BB's. Kinda ugly.


----------



## john2005

Heck yeah, lets start a revival!

My latest. I had cut the pieces out during the last mallet swap (just cut two) but only ever finished one. Finally last month I finished this one. Its a deadblow jointer just like the one I gave in the swap.




























Birch, Walnut and Maple. I did put a scrap of leather on one end as well.


----------



## knockknock

My plane hammer.


----------



## john2005

Heeeeyyyy, hows about a better shot of those planes too? They look interesting.


----------



## knockknock

They're the Traditional Asian Hollow & Round Planes from Lee Valley. So far I have used them to make ¼" half round strips (poplar) that I used as lips at the front edges of the shelves of my tool chest. And to finish off the bull nose on the top and bottom plates (basswood) of my wall clock.


----------



## terryR

Hard to beat a shop made mallet!
Even harder to let this thread die. 

Here's a heavy hitter I laminated from 7/8" Lignum Vitae…honestly it looks better in the photos since I was unable to handplane the lignum perfectly flat before gluing, resulting in a few epoxy-filled gaps.










The wood is so hard that it's extremely brittle, and every time this guy rolls off my bench to the concrete floor I lose a chip off the mallet.

Maybe two flat sides would help?


----------



## terryR

I also shaped this lil guy for the most recent tool swap…now in HammerThumb's shop out west.










Brass head from August, coco handle, wedged with apple, and pinned with a brass thumbscrew that was cut.










...cannot wait to make another like this to keep.


----------



## john2005

^Nice Terry! I'm waiting on the brass from Auggie to make one too. I have some smaller Bronze ones that may end up being the same thing. We'll see.


----------



## bondogaposis

Here's my latest. I wanted a smaller mallet for carving. This one is only 7 1/2" long and 1 1/2" in diameter. The wood is Goncalo alves. I fitted a brass slug into the head to make it a bit heavier. So far I'm very happy with it.


----------



## bandit571

Spalted Maple blanks









This is the leftover, to become a front knob (s) for a couple planes.
Had a skinny, old whacker of a mallet I inherited. Too skinny for my hands, turned a "fatter" version









After a bit of walnut stain/BLO. Seems to do a decent job though..









It will drive a few chisels..


----------



## htl

One I made last week.
Have seen so many mallets just had to try one.
Oak head mahogany handle with walnut ascents.


----------



## john2005

^interesting look you got there htl. I like it


----------



## palaswood

I chopped and chiseled this Live Edge Wormy Black Mullberry Joinery Mallet into existence last month. This is some Dense ass mulberry! Black Mulberry (morus *************************) is my favorite wood and the first wood I ever worked.



















An in progress pic.









Works like a charm and due to the tapered mortise, knocks down for easy storage.


----------



## terryR

^That's a beautiful chunk of wood! Nice work!

I also have a 1/2 log of black mulberry drying in the shop…hard to tell it from Osage since it's so heavy!


----------



## palaswood

Thanks terry. Hey that wood is amazing. It makes a sweet smoke for ribs and such too. Shines up real nice too.


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Very nice to see this thread active again! Great inspirational thread to keep motivated.

Some blanks left over from the last mallet swap ideas. Dead blows with just 4 pieces of metal inside instead of BB's.


----------



## TimC

Here is my mallet made about 3 years ago. This has been heavily used in the shop and so far stood the test of time. I chipped a corner off, but was able to glue it back on. Also pictured are 2 holdfasts, 1 regular and 1 twisted, I forged and an old stanley spokeshave.


----------



## john2005

I like your take on the deadblow PAJA. Looks smart.


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Finished this today. It's been laying around in pieces for almost a year and a half. 
Hickory and cherry, with a teak wedge.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is beautiful Wolf. The head has similar lines to a genno. Very nice job.


----------



## terryR

Yes, I like that design as well!
Wolfdaddy, your arms are so large, it makes the mallet look smaller.


----------



## Mosquito

That is indeed a nice looking mallet Wolf. Makes me wish I had a lathe!


----------



## Wolfdaddy

I wish my arms were bigger sometimes. They're actually pretty small. I'm relatively small, at 5' 8" 150 lbs. 
Lathes are definitely fun! I'll be making another mallet like that one soon. This one went to my FIL.


----------



## woodcox

3/4" 360 half hard brass rod, 5/16" steel rod, 5/16" LV brass ferule, Indian rosewood and a 2d finish nail.




























The steel rod is about 80% of the full handle length and feels well balanced in the hand. Some 5 minute epoxy at both ends and a 2d finish nail peened through a tight hole in the head for good measure.









A very close reproduction of a Goodell-Pratt No.93 brass hammer. I've seen them auctioned but they are highly collectable and expensive. For less than $30. in materials I can probably make four or five more of them to actually be USED! I'm pretty stoked to have it and pleased it turned out well. First time turning brass on a wood lathe, fun but your close attention to every movement is crucial.

I just used a catalog description and pics from the web as a guide. I did shorten it an inch to 7 1/2" overall length and made the handle a little more bulbous purely for feel in hand. A pic of some GPs vvv.


----------



## DLK

Very cool.


----------



## terryR

Looks great, Woodcox!

Did you use the carbide chisel on brass? I've been saving my dull carbide, but haven't had the courage to try them on brass. I've been playing with files and sandpaper…so s.l.o.w.


----------



## john2005

Very nice repro WC! Looks awesome.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stunning Woodcox!!!!


----------



## woodcox

Thanks. Terry, yeah carbide, mill file and up to 600 paper. Carbide is slow too but out side corners turn out better. 
My detailer is still pretty new and I'll wait to use it, it may be a little faster cut.


----------



## wormil

Repro GP is a very cool project and well done.


----------



## woodcox

Cocobolo, Lati and Indian Rosewood. 
.









I refined the heads a little more from the first one.


----------



## Tim457

I hadn't caught this thread in a while. This is some really cool stuff guys. I like that mulberry. I'm jealous of your lathe too WC, those are nice.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Super sexy Woodcox.


----------



## john2005

That Coco looks mighty fine, although they all look pretty good. What ya got planned for all those beauties? You find yourself with too many you should let me know….


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## AnthonyReed

Is the head offset (left to right)? I like it Don.


----------



## terryR

Here is why you don't want a mallet from Bubinga…










only 3.5 years old…










...softer than Hornbeam, I see.


----------



## DLK

I give up. I can't see whats wrong?


----------



## Mosquito

I'm guessing the 'new' form had straight sides, not curved lol


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Dang, Terry! You're hard on the equipment!

New mallet for me…hickory!










Already dinged up a little from pounding on bubinga. I don't think it matters how hard the wood is in this type of mallet, it's going to get dinged up because it's face grain going against end grain. End grain wins every time.


----------



## rhybeka

glad I stumbled on this thread! I'm getting ready to make a mallet myself! I've got a very nice hunk of white oak from boxcarmarty and some lignum vitae from woodcraft - just trying to decide how big/heavy/what design to go with…. think I want a square head since it will be mostly for joinery. dead blow or no? so many decisions!


----------



## terryR

Yep, my mallet head had straight sides when turned. now they are concave!

Wolfdaddy got it right about endgrain, though. That's the main reason mine is compressed so much. And I beat the crap out of those LN chisels!  Nice looking shape on that hickory…I may copy you!

Beka, you'll need many mallets. Square, round, wood, rubber, bronze…LOL.
I think my collection started around 3.25" in diameter, and 12 oz. After a bit of use, you can tell if that is too heavy, too small, etc. and craft another. Oak is nice, but I gave away my only oak mallet, so cannot predict how long it lasts against chisels. have another with a lignum head that is too hard! It's brittle and chips every time it rolls off the bench. That may be the best reason for a square headed mallet?


----------



## terryR

Two small mallets, intended as plane adjusting hammers.










Left is Honduras Rosewood and Wenge; right is H.Rose with Maple. The head on the right mallet is only 1.5oz, but it seems to work better than a brass head.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beauties.


----------



## DLK

Nice, I like them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Quality work, Terry, well done!


----------



## onoitsmatt

I'm kind of new to the forum. I just read through this whole thread. I love the Christmas tool swap. You guys are just great!


----------



## jordanp

Hey wood cox where do you buy your material for those mallets?
McCaster Carr?


----------



## Boatman53

Jordan, I sometimes order from "online metals" not quite as fast on the shipping but the prices are good and there are a lot of options.
Jim


----------



## woodcox

Brass comes from fleabay, guy is from Colorado and his company name is "stoner metals" or something like that. Lol! He ships pretty quick and always has a good variety listed. Ferrules come from lee valley. Steel rod from the home stores. The rod is actually the most time consuming thing to clean up because of the pitting. I have been cross peening the heads with nails. I epoxy the ferrules on but I just picked up some tiny brass rod like 3/32" or so to cross peen the ferrules as well to look a little closer to the original Goodell-Pratt's.


----------



## john2005

I just made a copy as my additional item in the plane swap. I will post pics when its up. Not as nice as the one I got from woodcox, but I did use his as a template. I gotta say, after making a couple (the first was a total flop) I really admire WC's work. 
The Lee Valley ferrules explains a lot though. I was tying to make them out of tubing. It came out…ok. I have some ideas to improve that method though.

Speaking of which, I haven't forgotten you Mitchell, I have just been putting all my spare time into the swap. Now that that is over, I can breath again


----------



## palaswood

This is my Black Mulberry mallet ive been using for almost a year and its just a pleasure to use. The tapered mortise handle can be removed for easy storage in the tool chest. Its made in the Paul sellers style.

The weight is perfect for convincing joints to come together or for whackin chisels, and its well balanced.

Instagram: @palas_woodcraft 
www.Etsy.com/shops/palaswoodcraft


----------



## terryR

Making mallets seems very addictive for me! here is another turned mallet headed to a fellow LJ as part of a trade.










Purpleheart laminated for the head, Ash handle with tenon protruding into the head for strength, poplar and vulcanized black plastic spacers highlight the joint.


----------



## palaswood

Eucalyptus beater. This thing weighs a TON.


----------



## Tim457

Very nice Terry. I love the grain in that Mulberry too. Didn't you say it was pretty hard?


----------



## palaswood

The black mulberry is very hard but not as heavy as the eucalyptus. Much heavier than oak though. Its perfect for a mallet that size. The eucalyptus is too heavy for its size tbh


----------



## woodcox

Finally! I scored an original Goodell-Pratt brass hammer. I must say my reproductions from pics and specs are within a gnat's arse of an original, except for length and handle profile which I changed for feel
I think I'll leave the patina alone but I do need to address the rust on the shaft.


----------



## terryR

Yep, that's a sweet reproduction of the GP. I like the shaped head. Cannot remember the type of wood on your handle…rosewood?

Congrats on scoring the original, too!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Rusty shafts are not a condition that you want to allow in one's arsenal.


----------



## woodcox

That one is sappy cocobolo.

Yeah, I've never fully understood that degree of the hardcore connoisseur.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have an old, old oak-headed mallet at the bench that is used for chiseling mostly, but also to assemble / disassemble pieces. Tired of making marks, changed it up.










Shoulda done this years ago!


----------



## terryR

Looks like a great mallet, Smitty! Need more oak in my shop.

I turned a matching mallet to the last one I posted; this one is EIR and Ash. Love the smaller size for small work…hate the smell of the EIR in use.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I've quietly lusted after a smaller Blue Spruce mallet, and yours looks like those! Very nice, you do incredible work.


----------



## TheFridge

My beaters. Still need to make a couple brass mallets.


----------



## Jeff2016

Some nice mallets here!
I'm yet another in the mallet-less category.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Jeff, if this thread tells you anything, it's 'can do!' when it comes to making yourself a mallet. Get busy, man!


----------



## bandit571

This one seems to be holding up well..









The Spalted Maple one I turned awhile back…..chopped a lot of mortises with it…


----------



## Jeff2016

> Jeff, if this thread tells you anything, it s can do! when it comes to making yourself a mallet. Get busy, man!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Its in my plan Smitty, I'm still busy milling slabs into usable lumber to build my shop out. Although I have a couple pieces of elm fire wood I set aside in consideration of my first mallet. 
I may just have to take a break from the router sled and build one to break up the monotony!


----------



## Brit

Just scored this lovely carving mallet designed by Chris Pye and beautifully made by a guy in the UK. The head is Lignum Vitae and the handle is Black Palm.


----------



## Boatman53

Andy that looks like an awesome mallet. Nice score.
Jim


----------



## TheFridge

2"d X 3"L about 2-1/2" pounds. It's gonna be a monster.


----------



## TheFridge

A lil plane adjusting hammer I finally pinned. Still have scratches deep scratches to deal with but its gonna get beat up anyway. Another project 90% done


----------



## terryR

Wow, the Black Palm is striking! Cool endgrain.

Nice work, Fridge. What's the handle made from?


----------



## TheFridge

Argentine lignum vitae pen blank.


----------



## terryR

Beautiful stuff!
makes me wonder what acrylic would look like?


----------



## woodcox

Ebony and the brass


----------



## Brit

Putty's scoop and Woodcox's mallet are awesome. Nice work boys.


----------



## donwilwol

That's some nice stuff, but it's hard to beat brass and ebony!


----------



## terryR

Fine looking mallet, there! the handle is nicely shaped, wc.

forgot my last brass whackers, first has Br.Ironwood for handle,










most recently, Bubinga with Buffalo horn,


----------



## woodcox

Nice work Terry.


----------



## donwilwol

Terry, once in a while can you show us a project that isn't extraordinary? You must goof up once in a while!


----------



## DLK

Those are some nice looking screwdrivers too.


----------



## terryR

Don't know why I make so many mallets?
Next is brass and claro walnut, the brass is 1/8" thick,


----------



## Brit

That's a beauty Terry.


----------



## DLK

I think I should try turning a carvers mallet. Maybe out of Handroanthus and Ostrya virginiana (Ipe and Hop Hornbeam). What should the measurements be?


----------



## terryR

That's THE question, Don! Perhaps the reason I've shaped so many; just cannot get one that's perfectly balanced. One I've made from 3" thick lignum with a head 5" long is too darn heavy. The above mallet is too light. And, of course, any numbers i give for the perfect weight are only my opinion. LOL

You may have to pick an existing mallet that feels good to the swing, calculate the weight of lignum, and estimate how much to use?

Just scored some black palm…would love to copy the mallet Andy posted above!

Finding 3" thick DRY lignum vitae is the hard part.


----------



## DLK

How about some thoughts on a rough estimate on diameter and shape.

According to this archived post the Blue spruce carving mallet








has the following measurements:


Overall length: 8 5/8" 
Handle length: 5 1/8" 
Head length: 3 1/2" 
Bevel between handle and head: 3/8" 
Top of handle diameter: .88" 
Max handle diameter: 1.2" (about 2" from end of handle) 
Handle diameter at head: .8" 
Base of head: 2" 
Max head diameter: 2.27" (about 1" from end of head) 
End of head: 2.17"

Perhaps that is a place to start.


----------



## DLK

How do you attach the handle to the head? 
I can see turning each separately. Then either

drilling a mortise hole with the drill press and epoxy in the handle with turned tenon, or
drilling a through hole with the drill press and epoxy and wedge the tenon and the handle.

I bet the latter will be the preferred.

I would also think a tapered head at about 7 degrees would better for striking chisels and gauges.


----------



## terryR

Those measurements look like a good start.

I usually place a tenon on the handle, and a hole in the head. About 1" diameter and 2" deep. Of course, I use the lathe for all drilling.


----------



## TheFridge

Lignum head and pink ivory handle. My new joinery mallet. It weighs more than the big one.


----------



## terryR

Nice, Fridge! I loves exotic woods.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks Terry, you do a pretty hang up job yourself bud.


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks Terry, you do a pretty hang up job yourself bud.


----------



## terryR

And another…

brass is 1 5/8×2", handle is African Blackwood,










assembled with a 3/8-16 threaded rod just like my Veritas,










this guy weighs 22oz, and feels very heavy to me. A gift to be included with the recent swap, so don't tell. LOL. My recipient doesn't follow this thread…sorry for you guys who do!


----------



## TheFridge

That's a chunk of brass. I have a 2"dia X 3" long that floats around my shop. Almost too big to do anything with.


----------



## BrentParkin

I turned this mallet out of some unknown wood from a pallet. The wood was heavy as stone and finishes nicely. I chopped hundreds of dovetails over the last year since I made it and there is nothing more than tiny tiny dings on the mallet. It's a lovely tool made from free wood!!! Can't get any better than that.

Sorry for the tag alongs in the picture, but I didn't have a shot of the mallet by itself. Just one of it with its best friends. LOL


----------



## DLK

The unknown wood is Ipe I think.


----------



## kelvancra

These are experiments using copper pipe over pine, apple and walnut.


----------



## terryR

Cool shot, Brent. I love LN tools. That mallet looks like a serious whacker.

Nice looking copper! I've wondered about using it also. Those finials look great! You must be a master with a small gouge?


----------



## kelvancra

The copper is surprisingly heavy. I guess there are a few wall thicknesses to choose from and the heavy stuff, saved from a plumbing repair, seems to have potential.

I'm donating these, so haven't given them a good trial yet.

On the finials, I a relative newbi, so it's not that I know what I'm doing. Rather, it's just that they're that easy to make. I picked up a 3/16" detail gouge, which makes the tiny ones easy, as long as you keep them sharp. The 3/8" detail gouge with a fingernail grind does well too.



> Cool shot, Brent. I love LN tools. That mallet looks like a serious whacker.
> 
> Nice looking copper! I ve wondered about using it also. Those finials look great! You must be a master with a small gouge?
> 
> - terryR


----------



## BrentParkin

Thanks terryR. I like LN stuff too. But the saw isn't LN. It's a little earlier.


----------



## Boatman53

I have some 2 1/2"~3 1/2" thick Hickory, some 24" wide, but short 3' is the longest slab. I'm willing to share on a first come basis. You pay the shipping. Send me a PM if interested. I can throw up some pics tonight.
Jim


----------



## Buckeyes85

Tried to replicate the 13oz blue spruce toolworks mallet using desert ironwood head and maple handle. Getting the weight was a challenge…ironwood is heavy but not that much. I made multiple prototypes to figure this out. I added about 4oz of lead and got it to about 12oz. 
The brass ring I cut off from a length of brass pipe. The diameter of that became the tenon size - 7/8" 
The head was 9 glued up pen blanks. Expensive way to do that - should have just bought a chunk of DI. Glued that up square and then drilled a 7/8 hole about 2.5" deep in the block. Turned the head with the cone end in the mortise hole. 
The handle: drilled 11/16" hole about 2.5: deep in the block and then turned it down, again putting the cone end in the hole. I turned the handle part first. then I turned the tenon down to 7/8. Put the brass ring on it and turned it down. This leaves about 3/32" thick tenon. Then I melted down 4oz of fishing weights and poured them into a 11/16 hole in a piece of scrap wood. Once that hardened I broke off the mold. Then I put them down in the handle, epoxyed them in. 
On the top of the head I turned a groove on the outside of the top. Then I cut a 3/8" plug to fill the hole from the spur on drive center. Carved grooves to the center plug. 
I burnished the wood on the lathe and then finished it with Briwax. 
I went through at least 4 prototypes with this. learned a lot. Don't want to think about how many hours are in it.


----------



## wormil

Sharp looking mallet


----------



## kelvancra

What a nice looking combination, Buckeyes. Should be effective too, with the lead back up.


----------



## terryR

looks spectacular!
doesn't matter how long it took.
looks spectacular!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Very nice buckeye! I like it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll post one. I wouldn't call it a mallet of my dreams but maybe it's Kenny's dream mallet. I made this for HokieKen here on the forum more as a gag gift because we have a running joke about building tools with T-track. If you followed the last two swap threads you will understand. If you didn't, I don't recommend you go read them because it's like reading through a bunch of chatter from 11 year olds (mostly referring to Kenny and I).

Here's what I came up with for a T-Track mallet. It's made of mesquite and a little padauk. Not only did I do some T-track nonsense but also added an Ironman theme (again discussed on the swap thread). He seemed to like it.


----------



## Bertha

Bump


----------



## Just_Iain

I'm going to bail on going thru 2716 posts on mallets. Can someone with more knowledge point me to suggestions for tightening up a loose carpenters mallet head. Pulled out my 30 year old mallet and the discovered the head had gotten loose since I used it last.


----------



## woodcox

Maybe soaking the head in boiled linseed oil, or driving in an over sized dowel into the handle? Any pics of the ol' boy?


----------



## DLK

Yes. Hard to say without knowing which type of carpenters Mallet. Pictures please.


----------



## Just_Iain

Sorry about not attaching a photo. Here's an image I snagged from pintrest.


----------



## HokieKen

Is it a thru tenon Ian? If so, can you split the tenon and wedge it?


----------



## woodcox

Ian, that looks like it is a tapered mortise design where the mallet head will slide down and off over the handle. Try reseating the head by tapping the handle back down. Possible it is worn or shrank enough to loosen up.


----------



## Just_Iain

> Ian, that looks like it is a tapered mortise design where the mallet head will slide down and off over the handle. Try reseating the head by tapping the handle back down. Possible it is worn or shrank enough to loosen up.
> 
> - woodcox


Woodcox, I'll try pounding the handle (gripping end) on the floor this weekend. To late to try tonight. It's been firm for the entire time I've had it so disconcerting to suddenly be loose the first time I need it a about a decade.

Many Thanks,
Iain


----------

